# Qui n'a pas eu son coup de boule ?



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Tout post s'expose aux coups de boule direct :casse:


----------



## FANREM (15 Juin 2004)

Tu peux y aller, mais ne tape pas trop fort, j'ai encore les oreilles qui sifflent. Je rentre de Bercy à l'instant


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juin 2004)

aie


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux y aller, mais ne tape pas trop fort, j'ai encore les oreilles qui sifflent. Je rentre de Bercy à l'instant



Je savais bien que j'en avais oublié


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> aie



Oulà, toi t'as déjà reçu :hosto:
Je t'en remettrais une couche dès que possible  :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2004)

ayéééééééééééééééé !!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

et moi, qui veux m'en donner, 
(je rends)
 :casse:  :casse:    :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## iMax (15 Juin 2004)

Présent !!

Allez, donnez moi plein de coups de boule :rateau: :love: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

Tapez pas trop fort!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> aie



Attends que je passe...  :love:


----------



## iMax (15 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tapez pas trop fort!



Si, justement, faut des points


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et moi, qui veux m'en donner,
> (je rends)
> :casse:  :casse:    :hosto:  :hosto:



Mais toi aussi t'a déjà reçu mon pauvre


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Si, justement, faut des points


Ouais mais bon faut voir la tete que j'ai maintenant!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

J'ai un de ces mal de crâne...


----------



## iMax (15 Juin 2004)

Merci les gars, c'est booon ! :rateau: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Aimez-vous les uns les autres, qu'il disait
C'est ça le partage des pains :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais toi aussi t'a déjà reçu mon pauvre


 ben ouaip mais je suis toujours comme un con sur le canapé 
:bebe: :casse: :affraid:


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

C'est un miraaaaaaaacle!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Merci les gars, c'est booon ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon comme du pain


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

pain d'épices... Oups! non c'est pas ici le TGV!!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben ouaip mais je suis toujours comme un con sur le canapé
> :bebe: :casse: :affraid:



Te plaint pas, pendant que t'es assis t'as pas mal ailleurs  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Te plaint pas, pendant que t'es assis t'as pas mal ailleurs  :love:


 :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid: :love: :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid: :love: :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:



Mis rien de mieux qu'une banquette pour draguer     ...
les autres à force de transpirer ....    
Allez ça va venir, je le sens ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que j'en avais oublié



C'est ben vrai ça :rateau:

_Dire que t'as été un des premiers à qui j'en ai filé une_  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à...




Bah viendez  :love:


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

> Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.


Idem!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> C'est ben vrai ça :rateau:
> 
> _Dire que t'as été un des premiers à qui j'en ai filé une_  :love:




Oups  :rose: c'est vrai que ça fait longtemps que je suis pas descendu


----------



## Gribok (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah viendez  :love:



Je suis là... 

Fais moi mal, grand fou :love: :rateau:

Vite, plein de coups de boule :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Juin 2004)

Bah voilà qui est mieux  dans la cage du gogo avec mon global à moua :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mis rien de mieux qu'une banquette pour draguer     ...
> les autres à force de transpirer ....
> Allez ça va venir, je le sens ...


 ben ouaip, mais seul...
dejà que j'ai pas pu renter en basket et j'ai du appeller la concierge pour avoir le sms de la petite niece du beauf du DJ...


----------



## Gribok (15 Juin 2004)

:casse:  :casse: 

Déja deux :rateau:

Merci Goulven et Global :love:


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

N'HéSITE PAS à te défendre, faut pas se laisser em..... ! :hein:


----------



## ficelle (15 Juin 2004)

allez y, même pas mal ! :rateau:​


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah viendez  :love:



Ingrate !!


----------



## Gribok (15 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> N'HéSITE PAS à te défendre, faut pas se laisser em..... ! :hein:



C'est fait


----------



## maousse (15 Juin 2004)

t'as pas des maths à bosser... ?


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

Aaaaaaah après une bonne nuit réparatrice, me voilà fin  prêt à redistribuer les chataignes!


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Soyez généreux qu'il disait   



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Bah reviendez plus tard pour vos coups de boule   

_il est chiant vBulletin, pour la peine il aura pas son coup   _


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>


 :love:


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2004)

Hè j'ai rien senti... même po mal tu vois... chui immortel !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

Coup de boule  :casse: pour Global qui passe à 4 carrés


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Coup de boule  :casse: pour Global qui passe à 4 carrés



J'lai meme pas senti ce 4eme,    et à cause de qui ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

On est bien tous les deux dans la cage à gogo


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juin 2004)

non mais non mais non, vous n'avez pas lu la charte ou bien?


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2004)

C'est ici qu'on vient volontairement et avec plaisir pour prendre un coup de boule ????


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non mais non mais non, vous n'avez pas lu la charte ou bien?


 ben non, pourquoi ?


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2004)

Distribués..  :casse:  :modo:  :casse:  :style:


----------



## fwedo (15 Juin 2004)

bon, alors, je viens de regarder. si j'ai 20 points, c'est que personne n'a jamais voté pour moi malgré des conseils au top, c'est ca ??

purée, c'est rude....


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Désolé  :rateau:   

Faut que j'arrête de jouer avec cette fonction moi  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2004)

Ayé j'ai donné


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

Envoyez le coup de boule !
C'est toujours les mêmes qui sont privilégiés !


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2004)

La moi j'peux pu en donner


----------



## MrStone (15 Juin 2004)

Alors c'est ici pour la multiplication des pains ??? 
:rateau:


----------



## fwedo (15 Juin 2004)

purée, la soeur du DJ fait celle qui ne me connait plus...................et en plus je me suis fait piquer mes baskets....je sens que bientot je vais avoir le message "Désolé, c'est une soirée privée ce soir"


----------



## chagregel (15 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> purée, la soeur du DJ fait celle qui ne me connait plus...................et en plus je me suis fait piquer mes baskets....je sens que bientot je vais avoir le message "Désolé, c'est une soirée privée ce soir"



MDR


----------



## fwedo (15 Juin 2004)

et en plus il pleut...


----------



## golf (15 Juin 2004)

- Qu'est ce qu'ils ont tous ?
- Ils ont perdu la boule !

- Ah bon ! pourquoi ?
- J'sais pas !!! 

- Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ont mis une piste de danse sur un ring !?!
- c'est un ring, çà !!! Je croyais que c'était un forum... gallo... romain !!!​


----------



## macmarco (15 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chuis prêt.
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Toi aussi tu veux aller faire la bise au DJ ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas des maths à bosser... ?



non mais un projet à fignoler    :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Petit coup de fatigue Finn? Tu veux un gros coup de boule?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petit coup de fatigue Finn? Tu veux un gros coup de boule?



Moi je suis au boulot et je m'endors sur mon clavier...


----------



## sylko (15 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis au boulot et je m'endors sur mon clavier...


Viens me rendre visite à mon bureau, j'ai une télé.


----------



## molgow (15 Juin 2004)

> Qui n'a pas eu son coup de boule ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Arghhh j'peux tjrs pas distribuer mes pain 
les premiers arrivés seront les premiers servi, si je retrouve là où je m'étais arrêté


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2004)

Et sinon, quelqu'un est prêt pour un coup de boule*s* ?  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Viens me rendre visite à mon bureau, j'ai une télé.



Nous aussi, on en a deux.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, quelqu'un est prêt pour un coup de boule*s* ?  :rateau:



Bah voilà, depuis le début je fais attention et toi hop...   
Attends un peu que je puisse de mettre...


... des coups de boules  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis au boulot et je m'endors sur mon clavier...



Pour l'instant je ne peux plus t'en donner  Profite de ce laps de temps pour te soigner car dès que je peux :casse:


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petit coup de fatigue Finn? Tu veux un gros coup de boule?


He ho, moi aussi chuis fatigué hein !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (15 Juin 2004)

Franchement, je suis épuisée mes z'amours... voulez pas me mettre un bon coup de boule? :love: :love:


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je suis épuisée mes z'amours... voulez pas me mettre un bon coup de boule? :love: :love:



Bonsoir

Sauf votre respect mam'zelle, ne manque-t-il pas
un S à boule ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (15 Juin 2004)

Ça dépend, petit pervers


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2004)

On m'a dit que c'était ici pour les coups de boule, c'est vrai ?

J'aime beaucoup les coups de boules.


----------



## casimir (15 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Présent !!
> 
> Allez, donnez moi plein de coups de boule :rateau: :love: :rateau: :love:


 tes suisse et SM ?


----------



## iMax (15 Juin 2004)

Vite, encore plein de coups de boule


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

Et qui donne des loups de boucs ?


----------



## Bolchevik (15 Juin 2004)

je peux te donner des coups de moustache ou des coups de pieds au cul, à choisir !!


----------



## fwedo (15 Juin 2004)

je pense que depuis le temps que j'essaye de rentrer, c'est le le videur qui m'en a mis un de coup de boule...


----------



## Bolchevik (15 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> je pense que depuis le temps que j'essaye de rentrer, c'est le le videur qui m'en a mis un de coup de boule...



et moi je te mets un petit coup de pied au cul pour te faire avancer dans la queue camarade !


----------



## Philito (15 Juin 2004)

Voilà, j'ai tout distribué...... je suis pret à recevoir maintenant.....    :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, j'ai tout distribué...... je suis pret à recevoir maintenant.....    :rateau:  :hein:



  ben c fait pour moi  
:love:


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà, depuis le début je fais attention et toi hop...
> Attends un peu que je puisse de mettre...
> 
> 
> ... des coups de boules  :love:



Des paroles... toujours des paroles...    :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Des paroles... toujours des paroles...    :sleep:



tant que ce ne sont pas des promesses...  :mouais:    :affraid:


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2004)

J'aurais préféré


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> Sauf votre respect mam'zelle, ne manque-t-il pas
> un S à boule ?



On se détend et on boit frais sur MacG


----------



## Lio70 (15 Juin 2004)

Ai ramaffé un coup de boule de nato kino fet après-midi. Voilà, v'ai fini de ramaffer mes dents. Vais me coufer maintenant.
 :casse:  :casse:  :casse:
'tain! Y'a des bolféviques fur le forum maintenant!? Fa va abraver, f'est fûr!!


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ai ramaffé un coup de boule de nato kino fet après-midi. Voilà, v'ai fini de ramaffer mes dents. Vais me coufer maintenant.
> :casse:  :casse:  :casse:
> 'tain! Y'a des bolféviques fur le forum maintenant!? Fa va abraver, f'est fûr!!



Dès que je peux, je t'en refile un, ça t'apprendra à me faire rire !!


----------



## FANREM (15 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ai ramaffé un coup de boule de nato kino fet après-midi. Voilà, v'ai fini de ramaffer mes dents. Vais me coufer maintenant.
> :casse:  :casse:  :casse:
> 'tain! Y'a des bolféviques fur le forum maintenant!? Fa va abraver, f'est fûr!!


Merde une journée sans coup de boule
Je vais remettre mon blouson noir, mes chaines, me siffler une douzaine de bibines et ca va castagner
Quand on arrive en ville... :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (16 Juin 2004)

Veux un coup de boule moa....


----------



## Bolchevik (16 Juin 2004)

moi, on m'a toujours dit : on frappe pas les hommes à terre, on les achève (j'aurais pas du regarder la reine margot pour voir la toison d'adjani moi...   )

t'inquiètes Lorna, même si Maousse m'a un peu émasculé, je reste la part sombre de ton gogo-danseur favori, viens dans la cabine du Dj, j'enlèverais mon masque !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Merde une journée sans coup de boule
> Je vais remettre mon blouson noir, mes chaines, me siffler une douzaine de bibines et ca va castagner
> Quand on arrive en ville... :casse:  :affraid:



_On a pris les bécanes
Et on s'est arrachés
Direction la castagne,
La bière à bon marché.
Mais on était pas seul
On avait emmené
Deux trois amuse-gueules
Dont l' port est prohibé
On veux pas provoqué
Moi j' suis pas un fondu
Mais faut bien dire c' qui est
J' suis pas un ange non plus._


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2004)

Qui n'en veut ?​


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut ?​



ben moi, mais dès que je suis pas là on m'oublie...


----------



## Amokouille (16 Juin 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là...


T'es plus mort toi ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Pffff il m'en manque 4 pour faire sensas' a la place du gogo  

 Et j'peux toujoursp as en donner, j'suis trop genereux ma brave dame


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

pfff j'ai pu distribuer que 3 pains ce matin :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Ouais merci global, mais c dommage moi j'peux toujours pas.

 Je reclame a ce qu'on puisse en donner plus que ca par jour


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

Oui mais quels pains !!    :casse: :love:


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

Faudrait pouvoir prolonger un peu les « _Afters_ »...


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

30pts dans la musette

 C'est que t'as interet de bien passer aupres de lui, t'as vite fait de passer en negatif


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Euh... d'ailleurs... mon cher Global...   Comment dire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard. 

Et zut   Bon qui en veux quand je pourrais?


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi, tu fais partie du *"Global Ball Tour 2004"* de ce matin ??
> :rateau:



Non, c'était hier soir... Je n'ai pas eu de mal à fermer les yeux !!  :casse:  :casse:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh... d'ailleurs... mon cher Global...   Comment dire ?



Bon, y'a qu'à ouvrir une liste et je le ferais au fur et à mesure...   



*GlobalCut ne m'oublie pas...* 

1- BackCat
2-


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y'a qu'à ouvrir une liste et je le ferais au fur et à mesure...



J'aime le nouveau petit côté S-M de macgé  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le nouveau petit côté S-M de macgé  :love:  :love:  :love:



Frappe-moi avec ton marteau... :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Frappe-moi avec ton marteau... :love:  :love:



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> 
> Et zut   Bon qui en veux quand je pourrais?


 Moi j'suis toujours preneur 

 Garanti avec retour (en fonction des stocks, mais livraison garantie)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.  :love:  :love:



Ramène Babey qu'on lui file quelques coups de boule...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Pfff... En plus, non seulement on ne peut plus en donner, mais on ne peut pas non plus en enlever  Je peux même pas renvoyer la politesse à Cécil qui m'a retiré un point "comme ça"... Arghh.... arbitraire cruauté !!!  

Merci Global


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime le nouveau petit côté S-M de macgé  :love:  :love:  :love:



MacG tabassé ou remboursé


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'suis toujours preneur
> 
> Garanti avec retour (en fonction des stocks, mais livraison garantie)



D'accord la commande est prise


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pfff j'ai pu distribuer que 3 pains ce matin :sleep:



Brioché et tiède pour moi


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2004)

Quelques bons pains de tradition.
Pan !
Miam !


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Roh merde le bnaquier m'en a debloqué que 4 des coups de boules, meme pas le temps de rembourser FANREM.


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

Il va falloir s'armer de patience... Plus on monte, moins on peut donner de coup de boule...  :sick:  :casse:    :rose:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

sans dec' ???


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> sans dec' ???



Ben vi, tu donnes plus de points, mais tu donnes aussi moins de coups...  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Pffff c'est nul ca, ca veut dire que tu pousse les gens a etre radin. Tu peux plus rembourser les coups de boules et encourager un jeune talent


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Pour les coups de bouleT on va dire qu'on peut s'en passer  T'as de drôles de façons de remercier toi !


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

La faute est reparée


----------



## camisol (16 Juin 2004)

Ben, et moi ? :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ben, et moi ? :love:



J'ai failli t'oublier  :love:


----------



## camisol (16 Juin 2004)

:love:

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Backcat c'est fait, à qui le tour ?


----------



## camisol (16 Juin 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

*Posté par Message vBulletin
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*

les boules !
         :hein: :rateau: :rose:   :mouais: :sleep:  :love:    :sick::casse: :affraid: :bebe: :hosto: :modo::king: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Comment faut faire pour renter dans le clud des coupdeboulés ?
Moi perso, je veux bien en mettre quelqu'un.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (16 Juin 2004)

Qui veut des pains? Les miens sont encore petits, mais ils sont bons :love:

Par contre j'en veux bien en retour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Comment faut faire pour renter dans le clud des coupdeboulés ?
> Moi perso, je veux bien en mettre quelqu'un.


tu veux bien *mettre quelqu'un* ? (si c'est le cas ce n'est plus une affaire de boules).

ou tu veux *mettre un coup de boule à quelqu'un* ? (si c'est le cas il faut écrire mieux que ça)


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

On t'a reconnu Finn


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On t'a reconnu Finn


Meuh non, je ne suis pas Finn (pas plus que Grib', qui ne devrait pas tarder à sortir à nouveau d'ailleurs dès qu'il entend son nom).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu veux bien *mettre quelqu'un* ? (si c'est le cas ce n'est plus une affaire de boules).
> 
> ou tu veux *mettre un coup de boule à quelqu'un* ? (si c'est le cas il faut écrire mieux que ça)


Excellent. J'avais pas fais attention.
Plutôt la deuxième solution.
Pour ta vivacité d'esprit je t'en mets un petit cou (de boule  ) Tigrou.


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu veux bien *mettre quelqu'un* ? (si c'est le cas ce n'est plus une affaire de boules).



ben justement si, moi j'appelerais ça une affaire de boules.   
enfin, tant que ça reste purement secsuel  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Excellent. J'avais pas fais attention.
> Plutôt la deuxième solution.
> Pour ta vivacité d'esprit je t'en mets un petit cou (de boule  ) Tigrou.


sans vouloir m'acharner :* cou* de boule ou *coup* de boule ? quelle souplesse Ross


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

et ben ca copule sec dans la macgé


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

La [MGZ] est de sortie


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Dis que c'est de notre faute aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

J'oserais jamais 
Moi ça me fais du bien de vous voir monter un peu au  Bar


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

Des coups, des boules, et tout ça avec de l'amour 
:love: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'oserais jamais
> Moi ça me fais du bien de vous voir monter un peu au  Bar


Vi, on peut faire plus ample connaissance comme ça.


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Ben je dois dire que ce systeme de coup de boule permet un plus grand melange des gens, et plus de douceur.

C'est peut etre l'effet sur le moment, mais moi ca me fait plaisir en tout cas


----------



## Amokouille (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *GlobalCut ne m'oublie pas...*
> 
> 1- BackCat


2- Moi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Vite vite, je voudrais 2 boules, (avec de la chantilly) car sur un autre thread, ca risque de chauffer avec monsieur ficelle.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> 2- Moi



Ouai, ouai, dès que M'Dame soleil revient


----------



## huexley (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'oserais jamais
> Moi ça me fais du bien de vous voir monter un peu au  Bar


 on a notre propre débit de boisson en bas alors on a du mal a se dévisser du zinc


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

boivez :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

enfin ce que je voulais dire c'est que l'essentiel c'est la boivrasse aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

et le ? enfin vous voyez


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

vivi on voit, mais surtout on boit


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> vivi on voit, mais surtout on boit



Ah enfin quelqu'un qui suit


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

Meuh oui, on sait que tu es un grand garçon !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Si vous pouvez plus donner des coups de boule, faites péter les étoiles


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

Marchera pas !!!


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin quelqu'un qui suit



Bon qui sert un verre ??, j'ai soif moi


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

quel homme !!!

fait voir tes poils ??!!


----------



## [MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ouai, ouai, dès que M'Dame soleil revient


 J'ai cru entendre dans mes songes une âme en peine m'appeler...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Je savais que vous etiez pas morte Ma'ame Soleil
Pour la peine je vous offre un p'tit coup de boules :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon qui sert un verre ??, j'ai soif moi



Oh :love: un nouveau GroBar s'ouvre  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

cherche coup de bouleur pour rencontre et plus si afinité


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> cherche coup de bouleur pour rencontre et plus si afinité


 donne !


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> cherche coup de bouleur pour rencontre et plus si afinité



Bonsoir.
Encore une contrepèterie ? :rateau:


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

allez un p'tit coup d'boule pour se réveiller....


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

2 coups de boule ce matin et puis pfffffffffffffff plus rien


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Pffff pareil, je dors un peu en me disant "demain tu pourras coup de bouler pepere", Tu parles ouais!!!

Pas de credit qui dit l'aut' :grrr: moi qui voulait coller des pains a tout le monde tel jesus (enfin j'crois qu'il a fait ca )


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

et ca garde en memoire les coups de boules distribué....parait que j'ai distribué trop de coup de boule à bassman ces derniers 24h....
pffff à peine un tout p'tit ou il a rien senti......et il a eu meme pas mal.......


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 2 coups de boule ce matin et puis pfffffffffffffff plus rien



il y a une limite de points par jour et toi tu en envoies tellement d'un seul coup que...


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru entendre dans mes songes une âme en peine m'appeler...



Tu es recherché pour la prédiction de FarCry


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2004)

Far Cry : Eric Dolphy !!

j'ai bon ?


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Far Cry : Eric Dolphy !!
> 
> j'ai bon ?



Lol tu devrais savoir que nous c'est plutot déconne que culture


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2004)

Vi... plutôt décor exotique et sable fin 

Sinon.. pour répondre à ta question huexley... La dernière fois que j'ai été consulter Ma'ame Soleil sur Far Cry, son chat noir s'est pété la gu*** sur une fiole en voulant descendre de l'armoire et est tombé bien lourdement sur la table (faut dire qu'elle le nourrit bien, avec du chachat au saumon et aux crevettes :rateau: ). Donc rien pu voir... 

Ptêtre que Slug a eu plus de chances


----------



## seblefou (17 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bassman a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hein ?? quelqu'un peut me l'expliquer celle là    :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il y a une limite de points par jour et toi tu en envoies tellement d'un seul coup que...


Et s'il en envoie plus en une fois que la limite ça fait quoi, il a plus le droit de coup de bouler ? :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Non y'a pas de contrepetrie, c'est juste une petite annonce 

*Ça pue dans le car.*


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> hein ?? quelqu'un peut me l'expliquer celle là    :mouais:



Bon allons-y !

Recherche coup de bouleur afin de mettre un coup de boule dans la mite.

Ben oui, faut chercher.     :rateau:


----------



## seblefou (17 Juin 2004)

arf... pour la peine ça vaut bien un coup de boule !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

pas mal la signature  J'aurais même ajouté "s'endormir, la nuit est longue"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Far Cry : Eric Dolphy !!
> 
> j'ai bon ?



Nan ! C'est Oum, le dauphin...


----------



## sylko (17 Juin 2004)

Bon. C'est quand que ça se termine ce jeu de boule à la c...?


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Oh l'aut' y dit ca pasqu'il a pas d'amis


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Ma'ame Soleil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru entendre dans mes songes une âme en peine m'appeler...






			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez pas donner de réputation deux fois au même message.



Va falloir sortir plus souvent Ma'ame


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

par contre moi j'suis dispo Global


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

Bah j'ai essayé mais la machine n'a pas voulue 
Pit'être demain ?

Du coup j'en ai profité pour donner des coups aux autres


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Ah ben si il y a du rab... Faut dire que c'est tellement bon, qu'on a du mal à ne pas en redemander.  

Comme dirait l'autre :Si t'en re-veux, y'en re-n'a !


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

halala domage que le panier à coup de boule sois vide.........

ca sera pour demain !!


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

héhéhéhé marcel et son orchestre, c'est du bon ca


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2004)

Où-sont-pas-sées-mes-pan-toufles ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

hehe  Dire que j'ai joué en première partie de ce groupe il y a déjà.... oulalala... 13 ans   ils étaient déjà hyper fendards  Sont d'min coin ceuss-là


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Héhéhéhé v'la l'appel du grand ch'nord


----------



## vincent_zo (17 Juin 2004)

donnez-moi un  ch'ti coup de boule, j'ai soif et je vois le bar à l'horizon , j'ai envie de tester mes nouveaux chaussons de rock'n roll!


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Moi j'en ai pu, tain j'fonctionne au taquet moi, j'en donne a peine 2 que me v'la bloqué pour 2-3h


----------



## vincent_zo (17 Juin 2004)

ben si tu peux pas donner, tu peux encore recevoir! voilà pour toi!:casse:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

'rci 
 [edit]
 Un coup de boule a carré gris ca correspond a quoi ca ???


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 'rci
> [edit]
> Un coup de boule a carré gris ca correspond a quoi ca ???



A un vote positif d'un membre soit inscrit trop récement, soit avec trop peu de posts, une sorte de nioub' quoi.

y a que les nioub' qui votent pour toi?


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Non je te rassure mais je me demandais ce que c'etait


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> donnez-moi un  ch'ti coup de boule, j'ai soif et je vois le bar à l'horizon , j'ai envie de tester mes nouveaux chaussons de rock'n roll!



bang


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non je te rassure mais je me demandais ce que c'etait



alors t'as bien fais de poser la question


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

...et allez ... ! kinanveu ?????







   

ps pour Lorna : tidju ! te trémousse pas comme ça !!!! :rateau:


----------



## vincent_zo (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bang


avec ta dégaine de joyeux fêtard,   j'te verrais bien sabrer le champagne et arroser  dans un élan philanthropique tout les clients perplexes alentours!!:love: 

et vlan !:casse:  ah merde j'ai des poils sur le frond


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et allez ... ! kinanveu ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuua


----------



## vincent_zo (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et allez ... ! kinanveu ?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

je ne la connaissait pas cette affiche...Excellent !! et puis ca rappelle que the big a de réels talents de danseur....ahhhh cette choré avec Jesus !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir sortir plus souvent Ma'ame


Je lui transmettrai :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Moi j'en prendrais bien un petit ou même deux si le coeur vous en dit.
J'ai un peu de temps, je vais faire une petite distribution.
Qui n'en veux ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Boarf moi j'suis toujours partant  


 Beru, tu pourras lui dire aussi qu'elle a un PM ???


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

j'me demande dans quelles mesures un avatar comme ca ne va pas me permettre d'augmenter mon nombre de coup de boule ........?


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

lol Fwedo, tu n'as donc aucune limite pour la course aux coups de boule ??


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

et voila, il suffit d'un truc à capitaliser (les points) et la concurence, les coups bas, le mauvais gout infiltrent macgé....  


mais bon, il va retourner au placard, parce que ca grille dans les forums technique ce truc...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> j'me demande dans quelles mesures un avatar comme ca ne va pas me permettre d'augmenter mon nombre de coup de boule ........?


C'est pas du jeu !!!!


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> j'me demande dans quelles mesures un avatar comme ca ne va pas me permettre d'augmenter mon nombre de coup de boule ........?


 ca va attirer les coups de boules negatifs (l'image est vraiment de trop mauvaise qualité!  )
tu as du bol que j''ai depassé mon quota pour aujourd'hui !

:casse: :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Pareil


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Alors Msieur W, ispèce de connasse.
T'es pas content de me revoir ?
T'as envie de frapper hein ?
Allez, lache toi !!!


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

excellent !!!

j'ai plus de coup de boule pour auj, mais demain promis, y'en a un pour toi (malgré le fait que j'aime beaucoup ross geller !!! (et sa soeur aussi surtout......)


bon, retour à mon p'tit avatar du samedi soar


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bon, retour à mon p'tit avatar du samedi soar



J'aime mieux ça.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> i (malgré le fait que j'aime beaucoup ross geller !!! (et sa soeur aussi surtout......)



Et mon ex copine, elle est pas belle mon ex copine ?
Je vais t'en remettre un petit pour la route.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'en remettre un petit pour la route.


Ca sera pour demain, car pour l'instant j'ai pas le droit. 
C'est quoi ce forum ou on ne peut même pas mettre autant de coup de boule qu'on veut !!!


----------



## MrStone (17 Juin 2004)

fais tourner la boule a dit a dit:
			
		

> .Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.



Késséssé ? De la censure , on ne peut plus coupdebouler qui on veut maintenant ???    :love:  :rateau:


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Et mon ex copine, elle est pas belle mon ex copine ?
> .


ton ex...ton ex....on sait pas.....faut attendre la fin de la saison.....!


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Et mon ex copine, elle est pas belle mon ex copine ?
> Je vais t'en remettre un petit pour la route.


 ben non, j'prefeere ta soeur


----------



## seblefou (17 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> ton ex...ton ex....on sait pas.....faut attendre la fin de la saison.....!


moi j'lai vu... moi j'l'ai vu... (vive le cable...)

aïe... ouch... pas la tête... ok j'dirai rien.... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben non, j'prefeere ta soeur



Clair ! M'sieur ? Permettez moi d'vous dire qu'vot' s½ur est bonne


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> moi j'lai vu... moi j'l'ai vu... (vive le cable...)
> 
> aïe... ouch... pas la tête... ok j'dirai rien.... :casse:


 ben tiens j'avais déjà utilisé du cuir, différents plastiques, des cordes, mais du câble, jamais


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben tiens j'avais déjà utilisé du cuir, différents plastiques, des cordes, mais du câble, jamais



Et les doigts dans la prise tu as essayé?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Oui mais en solo 

 Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard. => flûte


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

3 le matin 1 le soir c'est limité les coups de boule


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2004)

...je me prépare pour les prochaines 24 heures !!! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Juin 2004)

Tiens, mon thebigounet, tu veux pas m'aider pour les prochaines 24 heures? :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pem (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je me prépare pour les prochaines 24 heures !!! :rateau: :rateau:


 
 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky."


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je me prépare pour les prochaines 24 heures !!! :rateau: :rateau:


Bonsoir TheBig.
J'en ai le tournis.
On peut s'attendre au pire demain aux aurores !
Houla ! Houla ! Houlala ! Houla Up !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Clair ! M'sieur ? Permettez moi d'vous dire qu'vot' s½ur est bonne



Et l'autre comment y parle de ma soeur !
J'y crois pas.
T'as de la chance, je suis de bonne humeur, donc tu n'auras qu'un petit coup de boule.
Tiens si on appellait ça une "Boulinnette".
Qu'est ce que vous en pensez, ca le fait une "Boulinette".


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

Une boulette ?


----------



## pem (17 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Une boulette ?


 Chut, parle pas de sa soeur comme ça voyons


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Pour la peine je t'en mets un.
Et pan.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Après tous ces coups de boule, j'ai un peu mal à la calbasse.
Je vais me reposer.
Je t'oublie pas fwedo. (demain dès le réveil)


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

Encore que 2 coups :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (17 Juin 2004)

Je pensais que j'aurais un avertissement du genre : "vous n'avez pas assez distribué de points de réputation, vous allez être banni".

Mais non, pleins de mansuétude, modos et admins me laissent ne pas coup-de-bouler.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

Je penserais à toi demain


----------



## Lio70 (17 Juin 2004)

Zut! Je viens de mettre un pain dans les burnes de Global mais j'ai cliqué accidentellement avant d'avoir rédigé mon commentaire. Tant pis pour la postérité.


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

C'pas bien ca.

Remarque pu personne me coup de boule alors j'ai pas non plus de commentaires


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Zut! Je viens de mettre un pain dans les burnes de Global mais j'ai cliqué accidentellement avant d'avoir rédigé mon commentaire. Tant pis pour la postérité.



J'attend la suite une prochaine fois


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Juin 2004)

M'sieu Global, m'sieu Global, je peux avoir un coup de boule?  :love:

Edit : j'avais pas encore vérifié, merci ô grand maître de la Guinness... :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Merci Yoko 

Dès que j'ai du credit (oui je sais j'suis un flambeur, les coup de boules me brulent le front) tu seras dedommagé pour le fort aimablement placé


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (17 Juin 2004)

Mais de rien, en plus d'après mon thebigounet mes coups sont petits mais mignons :love:


----------



## squarepusher (18 Juin 2004)

Si y en a qui préfèrent les coups de boulettes ....


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Ah ben il sait de quoi il parle ZebigBoss, c'est un pro ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Bon.. ben je dois en avoir 3-4 à donner aujourd'hui, alors si jamais il y avait une bourse d'échange...


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

C'est pas a moi que t'en donnerai :rateau: :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."

A toi maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon.. ben je dois en avoir 3-4 à donner aujourd'hui, alors si jamais il y avait une bourse d'échange...


 Je suis ton homme (si je peux dire).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ton homme (si je peux dire).


 Je voudrais bin, mais je peux point !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

euh... t'as pas été servi déjà toi ?


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...je me prépare pour les prochaines 24 heures !!! :rateau: :rateau:


   

 -> coup de boule


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> -> coup de boule


  caramba, encore raté


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Ben coup de boule moi plutot


----------



## fwedo (18 Juin 2004)

bon, je comprend pas. j'ai plus le droit de donner des coups de boule pd combien de temps à ceux d'hier ??? 


dans la vrai vie, c'est toujours les meme qui se font taper dessus ! alors !!?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2004)

Champagne pour tout le monde!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

Faut donner à d'autres d'abord, t'as qu'à me coup de bouler


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Champagne pour tout le monde!



Dis donc toi...  :mouais: 

Nan, rien...  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Faut donner à d'autres d'abord, t'as qu'à me coup de bouler



Ça sera fait... quand je pourrai. Je note sur mon carnet à boules: Dark.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Dark, je dois attendre pour pouvoir encore t'en donner


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dark, je dois attendre pour pouvoir encore t'en donner


 Moi aussi


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Y'en a a qui on donne qui rende pas


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a a qui on donne qui rende pas


Y a des egoïstes qui gardent la combine pour eux,
et on reste comme des ... avec nos boules pendantes !

Ben alors comment qu'on fait ? :mouais:


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

moi j'ai pas eu mon coup de boule


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Ben j'ai po de credit


----------



## squarepusher (18 Juin 2004)

C'est quoi cette histoire de boule à facettes ????
Moi y en a pas voir de boules à facettes!!!


----------



## squarepusher (18 Juin 2004)

Ahhh ayéééh j'ai compris mais faut la voir !!


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Suffit d'ouvrir les yeux


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

ouinnnnnnnnnnnnnn je veux un coup de boule !!!!!!!!!

je suis tout seul comme un con !!! je veux danser !!!


----------



## squarepusher (18 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Suffit d'ouvrir les yeux


 Euh ça va hein? C'est bon j'ai compris !!!
 Tu crois que j'en ai pas assez souffert comme ça qu'on me dise que je devais ouvrir les yeux .ça fait une vingtaine d'années maintenant qu'on me le dit ... En primaire on m'appelait même le chinois  et on croyait qu'une famille de japonais avait débarqué dans mon village!!!
 En plus cette boule à facettes elle est pas belle nah!!


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

merci les enfants ...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

Bah voilà la distribution du midi est déjà finie :/


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà la distribution du midi est déjà finie :/


Merfi :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette histoire de boule à facettes ????
> Moi y en a pas voir de boules à facettes!!!



Tu as pensé à la chirurgie?


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Pareil que global, 3 malheureux points a distribuer ce midi.... Heureux les elus


----------



## fwedo (18 Juin 2004)

Posté par *squarepusher*
_C'est quoi cette histoire de boule à facettes ????
Moi y en a pas voir de boules à facettes!!!_


c'est vrai qu'on dirait un peu un bol rempli de raisin ou de myrtille non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> ouinnnnnnnnnnnnnn je veux un coup de boule !!!!!!!!!
> 
> je suis tout seul comme un con !!! je veux danser !!!



Il suffit pas de vouloir, il faut savoir le demander aussi  Prépare les bières et les respectueuses salutations de rigueur


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Oh tibo le plus des tibo, aurais tu la grace de m'offrir si genereusement un coup de boule  que tu distille avec la grace qui t'es habituelle??? 
 (le cheque je met quel ordre dessus ?? la caisse de champagne, je fais livrer ou ???)


----------



## fwedo (18 Juin 2004)

et allez.....un post pour passer à 300...

(j'aurai peut être droit de donner plus de coups de boule ???? )


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> et allez.....un post pour passer à 300...
> 
> (j'aurai peut être droit de donner plus de coups de boule ???? )



mais bien sur


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Merchi Paul Fwedo :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

Pas de rab avant ce soir 

bon'aprém


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

Points discoVotre niveau de réputation pour ce poste est Extrêmement positive.Commentaires sur ce message
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tient bouffe ca 





tiens prend ça :hosto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voila un coup de boule *Vous avez XX point(s) de réputation.*

​


merci les gars !!!


----------



## fwedo (18 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> Points discoVotre niveau de réputation pour ce poste est Extrêmement positive.Commentaires sur ce message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


comment ca un carton rouge !!!??? 
alors que je te donne sympathiquement un p'tit coup de boule !! :mouais: 

alalalala


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Je suis triste, je peux toujours pas "me faire" fwedo.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Je suis triste, je peux toujours pas "me faire" fwedo.



lol ! te laisses pas faire ! Prends le par surprise


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> lol ! te laisses pas faire ! Prends le par surprise


 Je peux pas, c'est une promesse qui date d'hier.


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

merci mille fois


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Justement, prend le a sec par surprise, ca fait toujours plaisir les surprises


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Et ben je sais pas moi ! Si il se laisse pas faire, attire son attention, approche en sifflotant, tape lui sur la tête avec ton bâton de ski à 3 !... cherche !


----------



## squarepusher (18 Juin 2004)

je veux un coup de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps:C'est pas moi le gars


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben coup de boule moi plutot


 c'est bien pour te faire plaisir


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

A croire que j'ai toujours aimer ca les coups de boules, apres 11 ans de rugby je m'amuse a mettre et prendre des coups de boules sur un forum


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (18 Juin 2004)

Bon, qu'est-ce que vous attendez pour me péter le nez, merde !   :love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à *[MGZ] Shralldam.*
_ 
  Y'a longtemps que c'est fait sans retour d'ailleur


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (18 Juin 2004)

Ben si, j'essaie, mais il me dit la même chose que toi... Vas voir dans le train de la mGZ !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Désolé Shrall.. La machine elle veut pas


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oh tibo le plus des tibo, aurais tu la grace de m'offrir si genereusement un coup de boule  que tu distille avec la grace qui t'es habituelle???
> (le cheque je met quel ordre dessus ?? la caisse de champagne, je fais livrer ou ???)



Avec plaisir des que je pourrais t'en redonner pour l'instant tu risques l'overdose


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Tu as raison faut faire gaffe aux overdoses


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juin 2004)

Je suis à trois points du champagne (merci m'sieur le suisse  ), aidez-moi !!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

j'peux plus t'aider, reviens plus tard


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

Bonnes vacances Dark


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

qui a crée ce forum parcequ'il est vraiment trop rigolo !!!


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

C'est pas toi ca c'est sur


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qu'est-ce que vous attendez pour me péter le nez, merde !   :love:



Ah tu débarques enfin toi


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Et moi Beru, tu m'en mets un tit coup derriere la cravatte ??


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à trois points du champagne (merci m'sieur le suisse  ), aidez-moi !!!!!


Ce serait dommage de gâcher des vacances qui commencent.
Allons-y pour un coup de pouce au coup de boule (quand ce
sera possible).


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

putain c'est bon les coups de boule


----------



## molgow (18 Juin 2004)

Ah c'est ici que tout le monde vient se procurer des coups de boules...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Juin 2004)

Merci les amis, merci mon thebigounet, t'es le meilleur :love: :love:

Si il y en a d'autres qui ont encore des coups de boule dispo, je suis preneuse, retour garanti :rateau: :casse:


----------



## molgow (18 Juin 2004)

Tu recevras mon retour bientôt Yoko_Tsuno


----------



## pem (18 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai le crâne défoncé, je peux plus rien donner :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai pas encore reçu beaucoup de coups de boules! Tout pareil que Yoko sinon! je rends à qui m'en donne, volontier!!!   :rateau:  :love:


----------



## inconnu(e) (18 Juin 2004)

Moi ça va bien, merci je suis servi(e)   

Par contre, je ne puis en donner comme bon me semble et pourtant il y a des coups de boule qui se perdent, dommage  :hein: :casse: 

Toujours le même message:  _Veuillez en donner à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à "bip" !_


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2004)

Et sexuellement ça se passe comment ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sexuellement ça se passe comment ?


 Ah non, le sujet "mots doux" c'est à côté


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2004)

Arf! merci du coup de boules Supermoquette! ça fait un bien fou! :rateau: :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai le crâne défoncé, je peux plus rien donner :casse:



mais tu peux encore prendre  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Arf! merci du coup de boules Supermoquette! ça fait un bien fou! :rateau: :casse:



Ah, ben c'est un coup de boule made in Switzerland, c'est pas pareil...  C'est un peu plus lent, mais tout aussi fort...   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2004)

je n'en doute vraiment pas... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben c'est un coup de boule made in Switzerland, c'est pas pareil...  C'est un peu plus lent, mais tout aussi fort...   :rateau:




profonde réflexion


----------



## Lio70 (18 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je n'en doute vraiment pas... :love:  :love:  :love:


Je vais soudoyer les visiteurs des grottes de Han pour qu'ils te donnent tous un coup de boule à la sortie, au lieu d'un pourboire. Je sais que tu peux riposter avec un coup de canon, c'est pourquoi tu recevras aussi un coup de boule préventif à l'entrée.
   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2004)

Narf! faudra d'abord venir me trouver... héhéhé!  je te lance le défi! 

Cela dit, tu n'as pas beaucoup d'informations pour commencer!


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

J'ai du loupé quelque chose là :sleep:
m'en vais donner des coups de boules :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2004)

:casse: Oh oui, d'où qu'ils puissent venir, par ici les coups de boules! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

t'as déjà reçu ma grosse :love:



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juin 2004)

:rateau: Mici! Mici! ça fait un bien fou, vraiment... :love:  :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben c'est un coup de boule made in Switzerland, c'est pas pareil...  C'est un peu plus lent, mais tout aussi fort...   :rateau:


 c'est vrai ?
je veux essayer


----------



## squarepusher (19 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben c'est un coup de boule made in Switzerland, c'est pas pareil...  C'est un peu plus lent, mais tout aussi fort...   :rateau:


 
 C'est bien ce que je pensais : ces suisses ils ont la grosse tête!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

2 coups de boule le matin ça fait du bien :love:


----------



## FANREM (19 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 2 coups de boule le matin ça fait du bien :love:


Calme toi, tu vas devenir le Rocco du coup de boules :love:


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

besoin de rien envie de boulessss

comme jamais envie de personne


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (19 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 2 coups de boule le matin ça fait du bien :love:



N'oublie pas les gens biens...  :love:


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

??????????????????


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

au fait il est bien autorisé ce forum ?


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

maisq bon si il est autorisé alors lachons nous !!!


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (19 Juin 2004)

Ouais mais ne te lache pas trop quand même, parce qu'on n'a pas ramené d'AirWick ni de Brise.


----------



## pil38 (19 Juin 2004)

bravo !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas les gens biens...  :love:



J'ai bien essayé mais la machine m'a dit que tu avais trop reçu :hosto: 

Ca reviendra plus tard :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Nous les djeun's on ouvre pas le champagne comme vous   






Merci à ceux qui m'ont filé plein de coup de boule hier, malheureusement je ne connais que les cinq derniers.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> au fait il est bien autorisé ce forum ?



:hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

je fut un plaisir Dark :love:


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Nous les djeun's on ouvre pas le champagne comme vous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vu la taille de la chevrotine, tu ne chasses pas que le merle toi !!   :affraid:  :casse:


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

tu as les coupes ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

'tain qu'est-ce que vous m'avez-m'y quand j'dormais chuis tuméfié tel le boxeur


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette." 

ah bon ?


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2004)

Je cherche un petit coup de boule (9 points), pour passer au palier supérieur (la cage à gogo commence à me lasser). Avis aux amateurs 

:love:


----------



## casimir (19 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche un petit coup de boule (9 points), pour passer au palier supérieur (la cage à gogo commence à me lasser). Avis aux amateurs
> 
> :love:



met m'en un coup  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai pas le droit :mouais:


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> met m'en un coup  :love:



C'est du chantage et une rançon!!!

... bon ok, ça marche


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2004)

Hum...



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Un peu plus tard alors


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ... bon ok, ça marche


Tu comptes quand-même pas filer des points à un deuxième pseudo qui a fait fermer l'Ultraflood ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

_"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."_ 


tout pareil


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard." 

idem !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

8 points avant le champ', je vais encore finir bourré ce soir


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

J'devrais pouvoir te pousser a la conso dans peu de temps


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes quand-même pas filer des points à un deuxième pseudo qui a fait fermer l'Ultraflood ? :affraid:



La fin justifie les moyens 

PS pour celui qui comprendra: l'intention ne compte pas! je veux des points moi!


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Roh le vil personnage

J'aime bien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes quand-même pas filer des points à un deuxième pseudo qui a fait fermer l'Ultraflood ? :affraid:




Pareil


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2004)

Merci Global   

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

de rien si ça te fait plaisir c'est l'essentiel :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pareil


 J't'en filerai bien si je pouvais :love:


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2004)

bon, qui n'en veut


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2004)

C'est quoi ça !??? Tu as payé 2 ¤ ?!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Moiiiii


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2004)

fallait bien que quelqu'un le fasse


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ça !??? Tu as payé 2 ¤ ?!!!



Qui banni Grug2?...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> bon, qui n'en veut



Moi moi moi :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui banni Grug2?...


 Ha non, pas avant qu'il m'ait filé un coup de boule  !


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi moi moi :love:


Nan, moi d'abord, supermoquette il le mérite pas  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Râh ! 75 points d'un coup merci Grug 2 :casse: :love:


----------



## molgow (19 Juin 2004)

Bah moi aussi je veux bien un coup de boule. Je t'en ai déjà filé par le passé Grug?! ça ne serait que juste retour des choses, non ? :love:


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> bon, qui n'en veut



Chiche ?  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Désolé les gars, mais sa sainteté Grug2 n'accorde qu'un coup de boule par jour :love:


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Râh ! 75 points d'un coup merci Grug 2 :casse: :love:


 ou ben j'vais m'en donner un alors.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Nan, moi d'abord, supermoquette il le mérite pas  :love:



Entièrement d'accord, mais j'ai soif et j'ai plus un rond


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ou ben j'vais m'en donner un alors.



Partage un peu


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord, mais j'ai soif et j'ai plus un rond


    MDR   
Crois bien que là je regrette de ne pas pouvoir t'en filer


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

J'lui en ai donné a supermoquette mais ca doit etre un poil court.

Il doit vraiment pas lui manquer grand chose


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'lui en ai donné a supermoquette mais ca doit etre un poil court.
> 
> Il doit vraiment pas lui manquer grand chose



498, je te dis pas la cruauté de ma position    :casse:

ps: merci bassman :love:  moi je suis bloqué


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Désolé j'peux pas faire plus (a moins que tu me mettes un coup toi aussi ce qui me permettra de distribuer plus de points le prochaine coup)


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

Je sais que j'ai des coups de boule à rendre mais pour l'instant je reprends des forces pendant 24 heures pour le round suivant


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

T'as le mien a rendre


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 498, je te dis pas la cruauté de ma position    :casse:
> 
> ps: merci bassman :love:  moi je suis bloqué



Tiens voici un coup pour arrondir les moustaches. Vlan !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voici un coup pour arrondir les moustaches. Vlan !



 :love: 499

domage que Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard. :casse:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Rah ca c'est encore plus dur 499


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juin 2004)

ben alors les nioubies galére ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rah ca c'est encore plus dur 499



yesssssssss, bien fait de manger un truc avant, car la je vais vite etre mal   

Qui a soif? c'est offert


----------



## pem (19 Juin 2004)

Moi m'sieur ! :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Moi m'sieur ! :casse:



tiens boit mon bienfaiteur, avant que je ne me voie plus les mains


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

J'avais jamais fait gaffe aux packs et abonnement Macgé. J'trouve ca un peu lamentable.

Encore un truc pour prendre les gens pour des vaches a lait sans rien apporter. Je dois avouer que je trouve le staf macgé pathetique sur ce point.


Bien decu


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'avais jamais fait gaffe aux packs et abonnement Macgé. J'trouve ca un peu lamentable.
> 
> Encore un truc pour prendre les gens pour des vaches a lait sans rien apporter. Je dois avouer que je trouve le staf macgé pathetique sur ce point.
> 
> ...



Ca été expliqué, à la base c'était un gag, mais un membre à quand même osé. Le compte paypal n'était meme pas configurer, va voir les commentaire de Benjamin dans le bar, dans ici lachez les coups de boules méchants


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ca été expliqué, à la base c'était un gag, mais un membre à quand même osé. Le compte paypal n'était meme pas configurer, va voir les commentaire de Benjamin dans le bar, dans ici lachez les coups de boules méchants



Je viens d'acheter un pack d'aideMacGe.


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Je vais voir ca Mondialmoquette. Ca me rassure de savoir qu'il s'agissait d'un gag


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'acheter un pack d'aideMacGe.



Bel effort


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Je prends le mien demain.. faut que je dorme d'abord...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Au bout de combien de temps peut-on lacher 2 ou 3 coup de boule à qui on veut ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Au bout de combien de temps peut-on lacher 2 ou 3 coup de boule à qui on veut ?



Pourquoi? tu détestes quelqu'un en particulier?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi? tu détestes quelqu'un en particulier?



Peut-être tous ceux qui portent moustache?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Merci Tibo au fait


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tibo au fait



je peu pas en donner avant 48 H


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

En fait le compteur est bizarre   Vers 17H je ne pouvais pas taper pendant 24H et tout à l'heure je pouvais de nouveau  Benjamin fait de drôles de manipulations


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Tu les rembourse quand les coups de boule qu'on te met


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> En fait le compteur est bizarre   Vers 17H je ne pouvais pas taper pendant 24H et tout à l'heure je pouvais de nouveau  Benjamin fait de drôles de manipulations



viens boire un coup pour feter ça


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Hop reposté


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu les rembourse quand les coups de boule qu'on te met



Tu dois avoir un champ de force je ne peux plus t'atteindre pour l'instant


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois avoir un champ de force je ne peux plus t'atteindre pour l'instant



Panther perdrait-il en puissance ?   


Allez hop un [pas de pub merci] et ça repart !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Panther perdrait-il en puissance ?
> 
> 
> Allez hop un [pas de pub merci] et ça repart !



normal tiger arrive


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal tiger arrive



Je prendrai bien son ombre le moment venu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normal tiger arrive




Ta     ta ta ta     ta   ta    taaaaaa ..... TA tatata ta ta ta     ta  ta   taaaaaaa ...The eyes of the tigeeeeeeeer



La prochaine fois je vous le chanterai !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ta     ta ta ta     ta   ta    taaaaaa ..... TA tatata ta ta ta     ta  ta   taaaaaaa ...The eyes of the tigeeeeeeeer
> 
> 
> 
> La prochaine fois je vous le chanterai !



bof, seul le 1 était bien


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Tu chantes super bien Lorna


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bof, seul le 1 était bien



Oui côté daube filmesque, il avait sa place ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu chantes super bien Lorna




Merci ...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Tous etaient pourris non ??


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu chantes super bien Lorna



heureusement quelle est pas québécoise  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrai bien son ombre le moment venu




 Laisse-moi devenir
L'ombre de ton ombre
L'ombre de ta main
L'ombre de ton ch ...euh tigre 


 ah non ça va pas là ... 
 :love: 


PS : ok j'arrête de chanter !


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Pourquoi ??? t'as peur qu'elle se fasse fourrer la marmotte par le caribou de son René ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Euh ...  :mouais: restons corrects, s'il vous plait ...


Deuxièmement mon homme il s'appelle pas René ... et troisièmement il n'est pas gros !


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ??? t'as peur qu'elle se fasse fourrer la marmotte par le caribou de son René ??



mais faut qu'elle enlever son cache écureuil alors


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh ...  :mouais: restons corrects, s'il vous plait ...
> 
> 
> Deuxièmement mon homme il s'appelle pas René ... et troisièmement il n'est pas gros !



Vi lorna, c'etait juste pour la blague, 
Tu m'en veux pas ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais faut qu'elle enlever son cache écureuil alors



Alèm a un bandeau sur les yeux?


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Alèm a un bandeau sur les yeux?



c'est pas exactement ça une cache écureuil


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas exactement ça une cache écureuil



Non tu crois? Mackie je t'adore  Tu es le digne fils de ton père


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vi lorna, c'etait juste pour la blague,
> Tu m'en veux pas ??



La blague ...humhum :mouais:   

Et puis c'est "Gros René" qui va t'en vouloir ... mais il sait *pardonner* :casse:  :casse: :casse:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Boarf, j'assumerais


----------



## huexley (19 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La blague ...humhum :mouais:
> 
> Et puis c'est "Gros René" qui va t'en vouloir ... mais il sait *pardonner* :casse:  :casse: :casse:


 Bassman il a vécu sous la hache a double trachant, il a du cuir


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Clair   

Meme des fois je fume les haches


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Clair
> 
> Meme des fois je fume les haches



fait tourner la hache


----------



## huexley (19 Juin 2004)

*gafffe aux doigts*


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Le meilleur pour faire tourner la hache c'est Hero quand meme


----------



## huexley (19 Juin 2004)

Ben il sait Fair Hero



 ok je sort --> []


----------



## Bassman (19 Juin 2004)

Dis moi t'es l'ambassadeur de l'humour ce soir ?


----------



## huexley (19 Juin 2004)

c'est tout les cacheton qu'ils me filent pour mes dents ca me met de bonne humeur


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2004)

Prend en plus souvent des cachets


----------



## huexley (20 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Prend en plus souvent des cachets


  tu as qu'a dire que je suis chiant aussi


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2004)

Non j'osais pas le dire, mais maintenant que tu le dis, j'acquiesce


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Râh ! 75 points d'un coup merci Grug 2 :casse: :love:



 

...

Je suis sûr d'avoir été parmi les premiers à coup-de-bouler Grug....


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2004)

Pareil j'suis sur


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2004)

beurpppppp :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Juin 2004)

'jour


----------



## FANREM (20 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Je suis sûr d'avoir été parmi les premiers à coup-de-bouler Grug....


Je l'ai bien boulé aussi, mais rien vu en retour

Enterrons la hache de guerre au lieu de la fumer


----------



## aricosec (20 Juin 2004)

j'ai les boules;c'est la fete des peres et je n'ai pas de cadeaux  :mouais:


----------



## Amokouille (20 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai offert de cadeau ni à Amok, ni à Gribouille alors que ce sont mes papas, tu sais c'est pas grave


----------



## Amokouille (20 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> PS pour celui qui comprendra: l'intention ne compte pas! je veux des points moi!


Rascal 
Tu vas voir quand mes points compteront, tu seras le premier que je démonterai en souvenir de ce mépris. Et puis si je prends un pack Superstar, alors là t'es dans la merde !


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai offert de cadeau ni à Amok, ni à Gribouille alors que ce sont mes papas, tu sais c'est pas grave





			
				Macinside a dit:
			
		

> Papa



+ Toine


Ca commence a sentir le cramé là: tous les jours je me découvre un fils! D'ici qu'il y en ai une ou deux qui me sortent des certificats de mariage...


----------



## Gribok (20 Juin 2004)




----------



## Gribok (20 Juin 2004)

Salut frérot, salut papa.... 

Ou est môman ?


----------



## huexley (20 Juin 2004)

:sleep: lut tout le monde


----------



## FANREM (20 Juin 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Salut frérot, salut papa....
> 
> Ou est môman ?


C'est comme dans Colombo, on en entend beaucoup parler, mais on ne la voit jamais :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> Salut frérot, salut papa....
> 
> Ou est môman ?



Elle a été lapidée par les modos mon petit


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a été lapidée par les modos mon petit



Toi tu sais parler aux enfants


----------



## Amokouille (20 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle a été lapidée par les modos mon petit


Elle a même pas eu le temps de me donner mon argent de poche du mois


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Amokouille a dit:
			
		

> Elle a même pas eu le temps de me donner mon argent de poche du mois



Il faut demander à papounet Amok


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

hello kiki !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Hello Sonny  Ça va?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

Ma foi à part quelques empêcheurs de profiter en rond... ça va...

Et toi ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Ça va, merci   
On ne te voit pas trop en ce moment  
En ce qui concerne le profit, ne t'inquiète pas je te ferai profiter quand même de quelques coups de boule dès que je pourrai  Pour l'instant j'ai une interdiction de 24 h


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

A ce sujet, je suis pas sur de comprendre le fonctionnement du zinzin...


----------



## pem (20 Juin 2004)

Pourquoi, y'a des gens qui en comprennent le fonctionnement ?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

voilà qui est rassurant...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (20 Juin 2004)

Kon nichiwa sonnyboy


----------



## pem (20 Juin 2004)

Pour tout t'expliquer Sonny, tu vas dans la petite boule en dessous de mon nom, tu cliques dessus, et tu appuies sur entrée


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

ça j'avais compris...  

mais y a plein de gens que je gratifierais tous les jours de quelques coups bas, et y a plus moyen...


----------



## pem (20 Juin 2004)

Au bout d'une semaine on peut re-noter quelqu'un je crois


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

Ah...

Y en a qui vont morfler...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

Oui en fait c'est un petit jeu pervers


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

Mais tellement drole...

Enfin aprés faut pas se plaindre si ça abrase un peu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais tellement drole...
> 
> Enfin aprés faut pas se plaindre si ça abrase un peu...



Mais ça va abraser plus encore je compte sur toi


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2004)

Oh tu sais, on dit, on dit, mais je suis tendre comme un agneau !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais, on dit, on dit, mais je suis tendre comme un agneau !!!



Moi je n'en doute pas, mais certains semblent penser que tu pratiques le camouflage avec autant de virtuosité que le loup (non pas l'Amok) lorsqu'il s'est déguisé en mère-grand


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## einqui (21 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Kon nichiwa sonnyboy



Konnichiwa ma chère enfant...  






Puis-je vous être utile?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Pfff... Y'en a à qui il restent des coups de boules à donner ? J'ai l'impression de ne plus pouvoir en donner à personne moi... _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à <mets ton pseudo ici>_
Trop injuste ! Comment je vais motiver les gens à me plébisciter si je ne peux pas les rémunérer grassement ?


----------



## turnover (21 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... Y'en a à qui il restent des coups de boules à donner ? J'ai l'impression de ne plus pouvoir en donner à personne moi... _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à <mets ton pseudo ici>_
> Trop injuste ! Comment je vais motiver les gens à me plébisciter si je ne peux pas les rémunérer grassement ?


Ben faut en offrir à d'autres


----------



## pem (21 Juin 2004)

A moi par exemple


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Moi c'est un peu comme le chat sauf que j'ai pas de credit


----------



## vincent_zo (21 Juin 2004)

bon moi je donne, je prends, y a pas de problème... Qui n'en veut?


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

moi j'en veux bien ....... il m'en faut des milliers.


----------



## pil38 (21 Juin 2004)

:modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo: 

ATTENTION ! ATTENTION !! ATTENTION !!!

JE RECHERCHE 
UN MAXIMUM DE COUPS DE BOULE DE TOUTE URGENCE !!!???!!!

:modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

C'est fini ce flood ou j'te coup de boule ?


----------



## turnover (21 Juin 2004)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:    :modo:
> 
> ATTENTION ! ATTENTION !! ATTENTION !!!
> 
> ...


Le problème c'est que j'en ai déjà trop donné qu'il me dit le fauxrhume  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Pem.. turnover... Avant de réclamer, vérifiez que vous n'avez pas déjà reçu...


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2004)

...aheum..

c'est bien ici qu'il y a des coups de boules qui se perdent (ou se gagne j'sais plus trop) ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> ...aheum..
> 
> c'est bien ici qu'il y a des coups de boules qui se perdent (ou se gagne j'sais plus trop) ?



Trop tard pour ma tournée


----------



## bouilla (21 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard pour ma tournée



Ah !..si c'est une histoire de tournée, je vais demander à Ficelle, il dit jamais non !  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2004)

J'm'en vais pas longtemps et y'a plus de carrés de coup de boule?
j'y comprend plus rien


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

Tu peux les retrouver en sélectionnant ça dans ton profil  Si tu trouves tu me préviens


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2004)

J'ai retrouvé


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux les retrouver en sélectionnant ça dans ton profil  Si tu trouves tu me préviens


 c'est une legende ça non ?

Le premier qui trouve publie un read me avec copie d'ecran !


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

incroyable, ça  vient de reapparaitre, c'est pô moi, j'ai touché à rien 

a pu les carrés :modo:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (22 Juin 2004)

Allez, mettez moi des coups de boule les mecs :love: :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (22 Juin 2004)

ç'eut été avec plaisir...  :love:

-Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.-

mais les caprices de la chair...


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ç'eut été avec plaisir...  :love:
> 
> -Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.-
> 
> mais les caprices de la chair...



Tres belles lunettes Grug2  
Fais bien attention a ne pas les casser quand tu me donneras un coup de boule


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2004)

Attention c'est ma tournée, tous ceux présents ici ont plutôt intérêt à mettre un casque !  :rateau:


----------



## einqui (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est ma tournée, tous ceux présents ici ont plutôt intérêt à mettre un casque !  :rateau:



Je suis prêt! Quand tu veux


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

Oouuch merfi japotoukomprif  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

Ouais merchiiiiiiii
Par contre c'est pas top.
J'ai donné plein de coups d'boule hier puis le mossieur y m'a dit : "Attend 24h ducon !!"
Ben j'ai pu qu'en donné un ce matin !!!
Hein   :hein:  quoi ?  :mouais:  Y'a pas 24 h ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Des fois que ça serait un peu long, j'en prends un dans lequel on peut respirer


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Des fois que ça serait un peu long, j'en prends un dans lequel on peut respirer


   coup d'boule de réserve !


----------



## vincent_zo (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Des fois que ça serait un peu long, j'en prends un dans lequel on peut respirer


ah ben voilà quelqu'un qui prend ses précotions! 
regarde si il te met des fissures celui_là:casse:


----------



## MrStone (22 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est ma tournée, tous ceux présents ici ont plutôt intérêt à mettre un casque !  :rateau:



*Come get some !!!* 

  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

Qu'est ce qu'on se met quand meme   






 Ca pique mais j'aime bien


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2004)

Bouges pas, je vois que ton autre oeil n'a rien encore


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

et moi ... je suis seul pour boire mon ginin !!! je veux des coups de boule !!!


----------



## turnover (22 Juin 2004)

c trop court !! j'en ai donné deux puis j'ai plus le droit !!!


----------



## fwedo (22 Juin 2004)

et voila ! ki ke j' ai oublié ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2004)

Pareil 
dis Monsieur MacG tu pourrais pas les faire un peux plus gros tes coups de boule ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pareil
> dis Monsieur MacG tu pourrais pas les faire un peux plus gros tes coups de boule ?


 J'suis d'accord avec cherge


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pareil
> dis Monsieur MacG tu pourrais pas les faire un peux plus gros tes coups de boule ?



Lol ! toi quand tu m'en refiles un je vois plus clair pendant 2 jours


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

par pitié ... un coup de boule s'il vous plait ... j'ena i marre de ce gini !!! si encore ct du coca !!!


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

ça dort pendant 4 ans, ça se reveille pour quelques pilules vertes et ça prends même pas de temps de se desalterer...


----------



## pil38 (22 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ça dort pendant 4 ans, ça se reveille pour quelques pilules vertes et ça prends même pas de temps de se desalterer...



en plus c ca !!!


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

et bien va prendre gout au gini


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Lol ! toi quand tu m'en refiles un je vois plus clair pendant 2 jours




J'essaye, j'essaye, c'est la machine qui veux toujours pas   



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à BackCat.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

paf dans la tronche à Globi !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Ouais normal ! J'ai pas encore pu ré-ouvrir l'½il gauche... ça doit donc faire un jour que tu m'as beurré  Tout va bien mais tu perds rien pour attendre


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

Chaton n'a plus d'oeil droit non plus ! :casse: je viens de lui paffer :casse: mais là pour le coup je l'ai paffé exprès (comment auto-recycler ses vannes !! :love:   )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Et paf, le fien ! Fi fi ! V'en fuis fur, f'est bien du fien qu'il f'avit !!!! Enfin, fa fait plaivir quand même, va


----------



## pem (22 Juin 2004)

*ouf* fa fait mal fa Alèm :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye, j'essaye, c'est la machine qui veux toujours pas



Pareil


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juin 2004)

idem


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Pfiouuu. 4 par jour, c'est la disette


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Clair


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Juin 2004)

Ouais, ils sont devenus particulièrement râpes... :hein:


----------



## kisco (23 Juin 2004)

lol j'osais pas rentrer dans ce post de peur d'avoir mal, mais en fait ça devrait aller...

c'est uniquement la première fois où ça fait mal, non ?


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Les 5 premiers cm seulement


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman,
J'aime bien ton nouveau job, pdg... ainsi que ta nouvelle signature.
Je t'aurais bien coup de bouler, mais je n'ai toujours pas le droit.
J'en ai plein le cul de ne pas pouvoir frapper qui je veux quand je veux.
On est démocratie quoi, merde alors !
Je vais finir par devenir le syndicaliste du Bar MacG !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman,
Existe-il des pins de l'entreprise Tahar-Tagueule ?
Si oui, j'en veux bien une caisse.


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Cher Ross, je ne peux malheuresement faire exception au reglement du jeu concours organisé par la societe Tahar-Tagueule. Les modalitésq de participation sont les memes pour tous.

Cordialement,

Bassman, PDG Tahar-Tagueule inc. 

  /D


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bassman, PDG Tahar-Tagueule inc.



Monsieur le PDG Bassman.
Etant actuellemnt sans emploi, je désirerais travailler dans votre entreprise.
Ayant une grande expérience dans le cassage de gueule (certains gosses de l'école primaire s'en souviennent encore), je pense avoir le profil qui convient pour ce poste.
En attente d'une réponse favorable de votre part, je vous prie d'agréer l'expression de mon profond respect.


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Pouvez m'envoyer votre CV detaillé en me coup de boulant s'il vous plait ?


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

Entre ceux à qui on a trop donné et  les 24h a attendre entre le premier et le dernier coup d'boule on est pas sorti de l'auberge ...
 Je viens d'en donner un, le premier depuis hier soir et il me dit que je peux plus en donner avant 24h ...


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

depuis hioer soir ça fait pas 24 heures


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Ouaip. En fait, on devrait créer une section Salle d'attente


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Entre ceux à qui on a trop donné et  les 24h a attendre entre le premier et le dernier coup d'boule on est pas sorti de l'auberge ...
> Je viens d'en donner un, le premier depuis hier soir et il me dit que je peux plus en donner avant 24h ...



Il te dit que tu en as trop donné ces dernières 24 heures nuances, tu n'as pas attendu assez longtemps pour te recharger


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

> Toi aussi gagne un Bassman's Coud'boule !!!
> La rêgle est simple, les 4 premiers a me coup de bouler gagnent ! Plus que 2 a gagner !!!
> Jeu gratuit sans obligation d'achat. Bassman's Coud'Boule est une marque Tahar-Tagueule.



dis donc toi t'es à la limite de la pub mensongère là .... >(


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Ben non, je note les gens qui coup de boule et des que j'ai du credit je fais gagner les lots


----------



## turnover (23 Juin 2004)

Oué ben bon j'en ai pas assez pris de coup d'boule :rateau::casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2004)

Mais moi la machine elle veux plus que j't'en donne


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Allez hop ! Ticheurte Ricard, Ceinture marlboro, sifflet Jean-Mi Coiffure et lunettes Bonux qui déshabillent ! En rang en file indienne, il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde !!!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Hey mais il me vole mon concept high tech


----------



## pem (23 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> lunettes Bonux qui déshabillent ! En rang en file indienne, il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde !!!!



Fais gaffe, tu vas te faire braquer par certains membres du bar avec une telle cargaison


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Moi j'en veux bien une paire en tout cas


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il te dit que tu en as trop donné ces dernières 24 heures nuances, tu n'as pas attendu assez longtemps pour te recharger



 :mouais: Un petit fortifiant?


----------



## seblefou (23 Juin 2004)

Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.
> 
> ...


Comment j'fais pour jouer à vot' jeu si j'peux donner à personne...   :rose:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juin 2004)

Ben tu joues pas et tu nous regardes faire des points  


PS : T'auras la prochaine tournée


----------



## MrStone (23 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> Comment j'fais pour jouer à vot' jeu si j'peux donner à personne...   :rose:


Solution de rechange : tu peux en distribuer aussi aux autres  :rateau: 

 :mouais: 


 

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

T'as qu'à men donner à moi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Les lunettes qui déshabillent, c'est mon produit d'appel, j'en avais qu'une paire et je l'ai donnée à quelqu'un qui en avait vraiment besoin : Mackie. Faut bien qu'il se rende compte qu'en vrai c'est mieux que dans les bouquins de bio et que dans les pages sous-tif de la Redoute


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

Bon, ça se disperse tout ça.
prendrais bien mon p'tit coup du soir moi


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (23 Juin 2004)

J'voudrais ben... mais j'peux point... :



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

mmmh toi  :love:


----------



## kisco (23 Juin 2004)

et moi et moi et moi ?

(vous connaissez tzous la mélodie   )


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et moi et moi et moi ?
> 
> (vous connaissez tzous la mélodie   )


 
calme toi Nioubi,
:hosto:
tu donnes d'abord, ensuite, si tu es sage, tu reçois.
:bebe: :casse:

Compris Nioubi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> calme toi Nioubi,
> :hosto:
> tu donnes d'abord, ensuite, si tu es sage, tu reçois.
> :bebe: :casse:
> ...



kisco n'a rien d'un nioubie


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

quand il aura 40000 au compteur on en reparlera, nioubi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> quand il aura 40000 au compteur on en reparlera, nioubi



Ah bah c'est sur si tu couches pour en arriver là comme la sangsue ... 

 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> quand il aura 40000 au compteur on en reparlera, nioubi



Profite bien des tes 40000 posts... ta semaine de gloire va bientôt se terminer... Tu vas retrouver les joies de la nioubitude... :rateau:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

c'est bien ce qu'il fait


----------



## tatouille (23 Juin 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et moi et moi et moi ?
> 
> (vous connaissez tzous la mélodie   )


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

>



MDR


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah c'est sur si tu couches pour en arriver là comme la sangsue ...
> 
> :rateau:



Ou le morpion


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On t'a reconnu Finn



Moi c'est pas tigrou mon préféré tu le sais bien  :love:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

pfff quel manque de savoir vivre ce Grug2


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou le morpion



SAS a des morbacks ?   

:rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juin 2004)

Tiens, Finn est revenu :love:
Viens là prendre ton coup


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

'tain, moi j'ai fait l'effort de descendre jusque dans la MGZ dire bonjour , même pas de provo  , 
et rien. Nada. Nibe. Queudalle. Pas le début d'un coup de boule de floodeur qui fait du bien au compteur. 
Un post en couleur avec des tailles différentes et plein de smileys du copicon.
Ces types-là, qui viennent flooder sur la terrasse peinards depuis 10 jours, en pogotant sur je ne sais combien de fils, et même pas un petit je ne sais quoi pour des valeurs ancestrales comme moi.
Ca donne pas envie d'aimer la fraternité. 
 :style:


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (23 Juin 2004)

Chopez-moi au passage :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (23 Juin 2004)

c'est fait


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

Bisou. Mais petit, hein !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> SAS a des morbacks ?
> 
> :rateau:



Il faut remplir des cases pour attraper le morpion  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> quand il aura 40000 au compteur on en reparlera, nioubi



'tension, il a des super pouvoir


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne pas envie d'aimer la fraternité.
> :style:



tu sais bien que je t'aime. 

Un MGZ vient de te coodbooler !


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

MGZ Rulez !!​​​


La fraternité, c'est d'arrêter de payer le champ' !!




A boire !


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

_special dédicace à ceux qui la veulent_


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu sais bien que je t'aime.
> 
> Un MGZ vient de te coodbooler !



Moi je suis en colère...  :mouais: rien à faire, à croire qu'on vide ma tirelire sans m'en parler ???

Depuis ce matin, impossible de bouler...


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> MGZ Rulez !!​​​
> 
> 
> La fraternité, c'est d'arrêter de payer le champ' !!
> ...



m'oublie pas


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2004)

et pas possible de t'en donner ma chérie :love:

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene."

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis en colère...  :mouais: rien à faire, à croire qu'on vide ma tirelire sans m'en parler ???
> 
> Depuis ce matin, impossible de bouler...




Idem! Mais ça ne bride pas mon imagination   

Un petit plongeon dans la "piscine à champagne" ?






 :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2004)

et moi donc _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et pas possible de t'en donner ma chérie :love:
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene."
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



  À MON AVIS YA UN COMPLOT...


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> À MON AVIS YA UN COMPLOT...



  DANS CE GENRE DE CAS, IL FAUT APPELER LE GIGN !!!


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

J'ai rien dit. 
Rapidité, dextérité. Ce mackie est très fort dans l'édition de lien pourri.


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien dit.
> Rapidité, dextérité. Ce mackie est très fort dans l'édition de lien pourri.



  elle est où cette école pour apprendre le UBB ???   
mince je sais pas sur quel post j'écris


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2004)

zut, l'armé viens d'arrivé


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> elle est où cette école pour apprendre le UBB ???
> mince je sais pas sur quel post j'écris



"UBB pour les nuls".
Inscription auprès de Golf.
Bien réfléchir avant de s'inscrire....


----------



## Policier Moustachu (23 Juin 2004)

c'est quoi ce truc qui tend le treillis ?? :love: :love: :love:







:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Idem! Mais ça ne bride pas mon imagination
> 
> Un petit plongeon dans la "piscine à champagne" ?
> 
> ...



C'et fumant ce coup


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

J'aurais plutôt penché pour une apparition de Super Para


----------



## Policier Moustachu (23 Juin 2004)

l'est resté dans la cave avec ... euh... 

nan rien...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> elle est où cette école pour apprendre le UBB ???
> mince je sais pas sur quel post j'écris



Il faut suivre Macelene...  Nous sommes passés au vB Codes...


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

Policier Moustachu a dit:
			
		

> l'est resté dans la cave avec ... euh...
> 
> nan rien...



même pas mal


----------



## macelene (23 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il faut suivre Macelene...  Nous sommes passés au vB Codes...




Merci de la leçon  :hein:


----------



## kisco (23 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> kisco n'a rien d'un nioubie



merci Finn 

et pour toi Grug2 :


----------



## SuperPara (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> même pas mal


 ce n'est que le début ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bolchevik (23 Juin 2004)

SuperPara a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est que le début ! :love: :love: :love:




encore un rigol de service... on va rire  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

coup de boule du matin, à demain :love:


----------



## turnover (24 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coup de boule du matin, à demain :love:


 Idem, juste 3 . Cpa bcp ça !! Enfin ça détend de bon matin


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Camisol; désolé, rentré trop tard pour lire tout le forum, je m'en vais faire vivre ton gentil post de ce pas !


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coup de boule du matin, à demain :love:


 Moi il a pas voulu que je t'en colle un  hier soir


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coup de boule du matin, à demain :love:



Moi chuis plutôt du soir   

enfin dès que mon compte en banque se débloque


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2004)

Pareil moi je suis a découvert


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

J'peux jouer moi aussi?? c'est pas trop compliquer a installer le coup de boule??


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Hum pas sur Blytz, t'as été sage d'abord ???


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2004)

merci   a charge de revanche


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

Voui je suis tres sage 

Par contre toi et Back je peux pas vous en donnez pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Purée !! je dois être salement à découvert là ! J'ai pu faire 2 retraits ce matin et là ma carte elle a été avalée pour 24 heures  pfffff


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

J'en ai marre de rester en rade, devant la boîte, quand d'autres font la bise au DJ, ou sont dans le carré VIP, ou s'éclatent dans la Kajagoogoo...Snif...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Ouoooohhhooooouuuuuuu Shy shy... hush hush... eye to eye : D


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouoooohhhooooouuuuuuu Shy shy... hush hush... eye to eye : D


Tu es bon pour le thread sur les "vieux" trentenaires, toi !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

J'y suis passé effectivement !  (merde ! Demasqued ! )


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouoooohhhooooouuuuuuu Shy shy... hush hush... eye to eye : D


Quelle culture


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre de rester en rade, devant la boîte, quand d'autres font la bise au DJ, ou sont dans le carré VIP, ou s'éclatent dans la Kajagoogoo...Snif...


Si tu regardes autour de toi tu constateras que tu n'es pas vraiment tout seul sur ta banquette 

moi je ne peux même pas distribué de coupdeboule, y parait ke je suis trop nioubi, ils sont tout gris et ils donnent pas de point 

P.S: oups pardon, je viens de me rendre compte que je viens de tutoyé une personne âgée    cf:thread "les vieux trentenaire"


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

Arf.. c ay est.. j peux plus distribuer a personne


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (24 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouoooohhhooooouuuuuuu Shy shy... hush hush... eye to eye : D



Ca m'avait toujours sidéré, ces paroles... 

Littéralement, ça donne : "Timide timide... Chut chut... ¼il à ½il"... Je sais pas ce qu'il faut comprendre :rateau:

Au fait, sorry guys pour le koodbool disco, mon forfait est parti faire une balade en vélo pendant 24 heures, comme vous.


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> P.S: oups pardon, je viens de me rendre compte que je viens de tutoyé une personne âgée  cf:thread "les vieux trentenaire"


 
Gna, gna, gna....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Bon !! On l'ouvre cette Salle d'attente ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Voui mais c'est moi qui prend les reglements pour les consultations


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juin 2004)

Où il est ?
où il est ?

:casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Où il est ?
> où il est ?
> 
> :casse:



Derrière toi  :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Je vais chercher la vaseline, ca doit etre gKatarn qui l'a


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi il a pas voulu que je t'en colle un  hier soir




moi il veux plus
j'ai du mal à comprendre le fonctionnement de la boule  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais chercher la vaseline, ca doit etre gKatarn qui l'a



Pendant que tu y es ramènes en quelques tubes, ça pourras toujours servir  :love:


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

Ca fait mal quand meme.. 

/mode SM on

Au oui allez y continuez!!! 

/mode SM off


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Je passe a la pharmacie


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait mal quand meme..
> 
> /mode SM on
> 
> ...


Rhâââââ, t'en veux encore ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je vais chercher la vaseline, ca doit etre gKatarn qui l'a


Hein ???? de quoi ???


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââ, t'en veux encore ?


 Vas y cloue moi le testicule gauche sur la porte


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

passe à la quincaillerie aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

En fait, les coups de boule liés à l'ancienneté, au nombre de posts, à la réputation, c'est comme dans la vraie vie :


Au plus tu vieillis, au moins t'es capable de donner de coups de boules, au plus tu dois attendre entre deux coups de boule, mais quand tu parviens à en caser un, ben c'est Broadway !!!!


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

Tu en donnes peut-être moins, mais qu'est-ce que tu t'prends !!!!

Enfin, j'dis ça....au vu de ta barre funky beat, disco-motion...


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vas y cloue moi le testicule gauche sur la porte


Put1, Blytz, arrête de lui mordre le droit : y a pas assez de mou pour lui clouer le gauche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu en donnes peut-être moins, mais qu'est-ce que tu t'prends !!!!


Mwouais ! l'inconvénient c'est que j'ai des difficultés à m'asseoir maintenant !!!!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Eh, jamais pris autant de coups de boule en aussi peu de temps... :casse: :casse: 
Laissez moi reprendre mon souffle
Mortel ce topic


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Pis a ton age je sais pas si c'est tres serieux


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Koi mon âge... 
J'ai déjà répondu à ce sujet dans le topic des "vieux trentenaires"


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Juin 2004)

Moi ça fait plus d'une semaine que je croupi sur la banquette :sick: . je vais bientôt etre aigri et tout desséché  .J'aimerais bien boire un coup, afin d'envisager rencontrer des filles parla suite :rose:  :love: .


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Sers toi je viens de deboucher une bouteille de champ'

 Pis reste pas comme un con sur la banquette, montre toi


----------



## molgow (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, les coups de boule liés à l'ancienneté, au nombre de posts, à la réputation, c'est comme dans la vraie vie :
> 
> Au plus tu vieillis, au moins t'es capable de donner de coups de boules, au plus tu dois attendre entre deux coups de boule, mais quand tu parviens à en caser un, ben c'est Broadway !!!!



N'oublie pas mon petit coup de boule thebig, comme promis :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sers toi je viens de deboucher une bouteille de champ'
> 
> Pis reste pas comme un con sur la banquette, montre toi



bizarrement j'ai le cul collé sur cette banquette, c'est clair "qu'un petit coup" m'aiderait à aller mieux


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

J4ai pas de credit desolé


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

pourquoi mes coudeboules sont gris, et ne donnent aucun point disco?


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Trop "nioubie" pas assez de post donc ca vaut rien


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

et ça te fait rire!


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Ben on est inscrit en meme temps et vouala


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

*  pas une bonne âme charitable pour me faire rentrer dans le Carré VIP...  ???* 

Allez, soyez :style:


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *  pas une bonne âme charitable pour me faire rentrer dans le Carré VIP...  ???*
> 
> Allez, soyez :style:



ca va mieux ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *  pas une bonne âme charitable pour me faire rentrer dans le Carré VIP...  ???*
> 
> Allez, soyez :style:



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene._


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene._


 Pareil que WebO, Bichette


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

Ca y est GKart.. j ai tout lache.. amuse toi bien  

Bon j vais flooder sur le forum m4k histoire d avoir plus de post


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> ca va mieux ?



:love: yep je vole vers le carré      merci


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

J'en suis plus tres loin non plus :love: :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * pas une bonne âme charitable pour me faire rentrer dans le Carré VIP... ???*
> 
> Allez, soyez :style:


Ca va mieux là ?


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben on est inscrit en meme temps et vouala


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: yep je vole vers le carré      merci



bon ben a charge de revanche ;D


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Allez Hop mon grand jeu concours est relancé, les 5 premiers a me coup de bouler gagneront leur coup de boule personalisé et dedicassé


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez Hop mon grand jeu concours est relancé, les 5 premiers a me coup de bouler gagneront leur coup de boule personalisé et dedicassé


Preum's !


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

Tu pouvais pas attendre demain pour faire ca?? j en ai plus


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> bon ben a charge de revanche ;D




Pffffff...  vraiment je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe... Nada, rie, ps moyen de renvoyer la boule...
:rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Juin 2004)

Merci au genereux donnateur du 'petit coup"  
mais vu la profondeur de la banquette il est difficile d'en sortir


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pffffff... vraiment je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passe... Nada, rie, ps moyen de renvoyer la boule...
> :rose:


C'est ce que l'on appelle un coup de pompe. Ce n'est rien, va. Ca reviendra ...


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Preum's !


 C'est bien, tu recevras ton cadeau ce soir ou demain matin


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que l'on appelle un coup de pompe. Ce n'est rien, va. Ca reviendra ...


 Faut prendre du patator


----------



## netgui (24 Juin 2004)

Un truc bizarre avec la boule à facette:

 pour l'intitulé "connait la soeur du cousin du DJ"...
 Mais la soeur du cousin du DJ c'est la cousine du DJ plus simplement dis non?


 Moi je dis ca....

 Bon ok je sors.


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2004)

deja la mascotte de patator elle calme


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Un truc bizarre avec la boule à facette:
> pour l'intitulé "connait la soeur du cousin du DJ"...
> Mais la soeur du cousin du DJ c'est la cousine du DJ plus simplement dis non?
> Moi je dis ca....
> Bon ok je sors.


... et tout ça pour ramasser des coups de boule de plus !!!!!   
Allez ! bel essai ! je te note pour un coup de boule dès que j'ai récupéré !!!!! 

ps : malin hein !!!


----------



## netgui (24 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et tout ça pour ramasser des coups de boule de plus !!!!!
> Allez ! bel essai ! je te note pour un coup de boule dès que j'ai récupéré !!!!!
> 
> ps : malin hein !!!


  LOLIFIééééééééééééé the Big !

  Un coup de boule de TheBigLebowsky ca doit faire mal ca.....un coup de boule de bowling.
  (et il n'a pas de Synthol...le pauvre!)


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

La, tu vas prendre cher


----------



## seblefou (24 Juin 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Un truc bizarre avec la boule à facette:
> 
> pour l'intitulé "connait la soeur du cousin du DJ"...
> Mais la soeur du cousin du DJ c'est la cousine du DJ plus simplement dis non?
> ...


j'voudrais pas en rajouter, mais à mes heures perdues j'suis DJ.... ça veut donc dire que 
1- je connais la soeur de mon cousin, qui normalement est ma cousine (sauf si j'ai pas tout compris à Freud...), ce qui est quand même rassurant pour ma santé mentale...
2- je dois payer ma bouteille de champ' alors que c'est moi qui fait venir les gens dans la cage du gogo....
et surtout 3- je suis *SEUL* alors que c'est moi la star des platines :rateau:
et 4- on ne m'autorise pas à rentrer en basket    :mouais: .... pff.... vais changer de boite moi


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * pas une bonne âme charitable pour me faire rentrer dans le Carré VIP... ???*
> 
> Allez, soyez :style:


Vala, un peu d'aide envoyée


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

'Tention tu pourrais prendre un Coup de boule le didjai


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Preum's !


Pfff, peux pas être deuz' : vous avez épuisé votre quota, blablabla 

Je prends rdv pour demain


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Jt'e met en deuz au cas ou je pourrais 
 Pis j'en met un de côté pour une amie 


 Allez allez, il sera frais mon coup de boule, il m'en reste plus qu'un, allez allez, c'est bradé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

vendu :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

c'est fou ces enchères : on voit des trucs pas chers complètement inutiles mais on peut pas s'en empêcher : il faut qu'ca soit à nous  !!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> vendu :love:


 La maison fait pas credit, faut payer d'avance


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juin 2004)

j'ai pû d'Monnet !


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Pas grave met moi un picasso ou un Dali


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Ne lui demandez pas d'en citer un autre si vous ne voulez pas qu'il sature google...

"alors... google.fr... voilàààààààààà... et là, je cherche : artiste de bal musette. J'vais les épater c'coup-ci !"   Courage Bassou. Remets-toi au vélo vieux


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Pffff je les connaissais sans chercher dans google ces musiciens de la renaissance


----------



## Captain_X (24 Juin 2004)

alors les 2 bestioles on se lance des vannes à 2 balles ... c'est pas un peu fini la pignole


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Ah ben, manquait plus que lui !!!!
Comment va Captain ?


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

:love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  *Je tenais à remercier publiquement la bande de Fous  adorables qui me couvrent de coups...    c'est trop, je vais aller vitesse grand V dans le carré V.I.P... voir ce qu'il s'y passe et je vous raconte TOUT...   * 
Je cite: 

Nephou
Seblefou
Gkatarn
Anntraxh
Justenepassant

et 
Grug...  :rose:
et
Gargouille...


et tous les autres avec   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (24 Juin 2004)

Mais de rien 

Oh oui, dis-nous comment c'est le salon VIP ! Croustillant j'espère


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juin 2004)

Non, rien...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien...



Et ben alors mon grand ? N'a des soucis ? :hosto: confie-toi au docteur


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juin 2004)

Personne veut mettre un coup de boule à une jolie japonaise?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Personne veut mettre un coup de boule à une jolie japonaise?



Ça te suffit comme ça?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Personne veut mettre un coup de boule à une jolie japonaise?


 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Yoko Tsuno."

T'as d'la chance Lucette !


----------



## kisco (24 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Personne veut mettre un coup de boule à une jolie japonaise?



prend toi ça !!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juin 2004)

Merci à tous :love:

Me manque que 4 pts pour avoir ma bouteille de champ gratuite


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Et en plus ça picole :mouais: tu vas te faire saké si tu continues !


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien...



ben quoi  ?  :mouais:


----------



## pem (24 Juin 2004)

Elle est déjà assez bourrée pour ne plus reconnaître personne, elle arrête pas de répéter "T'es qui, là ?" :rateau:


----------



## kisco (24 Juin 2004)

plus personne ici... tout le monde regarde ce match de folie ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Bof je regarde a moitié


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> plus personne ici... tout le monde regarde ce match de folie ?


 Y'a un match ? Toulouse va encore perdre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2004)

Incroyable ce match


----------



## kisco (24 Juin 2004)

ouais, bien joué les portugais !!!

je pars faire la fête à lisbonne !!


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

Bof, vive le Rugby (hein Nexka ??  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2004)

Je suis d'accord avec toi mais bon ils ont bien joué quand même


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Incroyable ce match



ça klason de partout ici    normal il y a plein de portugais, et puis foguenne va être dans un état


----------



## Blytz (24 Juin 2004)

mouarf le foot.. plus vite les francais auront perdu mieux ce sera...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça klason de partout ici    normal il y a plein de portugais, et puis foguenne va être dans un état



Ils ont du prévoir la réa


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

beurp :love:



il était bon ce ptit rosé :love:


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça klason de partout ici    normal il y a plein de portugais, et puis foguenne va être dans un état



Silvia l'aura agrippé et pincé suffisamment à chaque occasion qu'il va pouvoir faire de "vrais" tests avec les sangsues.


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

cool les rosbif ont perdu :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

Allez envoyez les coups de boule


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et ben alors mon grand ? N'a des soucis ? :hosto: confie-toi au docteur



La boule à facettes elle fait rien qu'à m'empêcher de m'exprimer, msieur  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> La boule à facettes elle fait rien qu'à m'empêcher de m'exprimer, msieur  :hein:



Pareil, je lui mettrais bien un coup à celle là


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

J'veux donner des coups de boule :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Juin 2004)

Et moi j'veux encore en recevoir :love:


----------



## Grug2 (25 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  *Je tenais à remercier publiquement la bande de Fous  adorables qui me couvrent de coups...    c'est trop, je vais aller vitesse grand V dans le carré V.I.P... voir ce qu'il s'y passe et je vous raconte TOUT...   *
> Je cite:
> 
> Nephou
> ...


 ben voilà, tu y es  :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2004)

et moi on m'oublie tout le temps 

je vous aime pourtant :love :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Vivi je t'oublie 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

A Yoko, Grug et tous les autres :


"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

J'suis vraiment sorry de chez sorry...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà, tu y es  :love:


 Ah ! Ben je comprends mieux  Jolie remontée macelene


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Arrffeeuuuhh .. les 24h sont toujours pas finies


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Arrffeeuuuhh .. les 24h sont toujours pas finies


Une question:

Ce sont des 24 heures qui durent combien de temps ? J'dis ça paske j'ai l'impression que cela fait plus d'une journée que j'ai distribué des coups de boule à tout va...


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

putain, encore une nuit passée sur la banquette :sick:  :rateau:


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

j'sais pas.. a tout hasard je dirai.... 24heures??


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Bon voila.. j ai plus rien...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Allez aidez moi, j'suis a 5 pts du carré VIP


----------



## FANREM (25 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> j'sais pas.. a tout hasard je dirai.... 24heures??


Pareil, je veux me faire frapper
Defoncez moi la tronche

PS Toute allusion avec un film connu ou un formum SM est purement fortuite :love:


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez aidez moi, j'suis a 5 pts du carré VIP




Desole je pouvais pas t en donner


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez aidez moi, j'suis a 5 pts du carré VIP


:snif: peux pas :snif:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Pas grave les amis , votre zoutient m'aide moralement


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allez aidez moi, j'suis a 5 pts du carré VIP


"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."

Désolé


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

J'ai vraiment l'impression que l'on se fout de moi là.


D'où j'vais commander un Gini ??!!!!  

Moi c'est CHAMPAGNE !!!  

Qu'on se le dise...et j'veux pas payer non plus...manquerait plus qu'ça....


----------



## kisco (25 Juin 2004)

pareil pour moi, et aussi la limite des 24h...
c'est au goutte à goutte que ça se distribue!


----------



## huexley (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave les amis , votre zoutient m'aide moralement



avec tout ce que je t ai poussé je peux meme pas faire le drop final  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2004)

dès que j'ai un peu moins de boulot* je reboule les généreux donateurs   

*tombe bien apéro de thèse et 400.- d'alcool en fin d'aprèm  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'veux encore en recevoir :love:



Tiens pour toi il dit pas que je peux plus t'en mettre   
J'y comprend décidément rien a ce truc  :hein: 

Bah pour les autres patienter


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour les autres patienter


Mais pas trop longtemps hein ? J'aimerais bien aller dans la cage du gogo


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

1- faudrait que je récupères déjà de quoi donner des coups de boule
2- il faut que j'en donne à d'autres avant


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Y a pas de pbm... çà s'adressait _aussi_ à tous ceux qui lisent ce topic


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

J'ai l'impression qu'il faut poster pour pouvoir coup d'bouler ?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de pbm... çà s'adressait _aussi_ à tous ceux qui lisent ce topic



le  ne t'était pas destiné  c'était pour la machine à coup d'boule


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Ouais foutue machine  
Euh, personne ne veut lui mettre un coup de boule pour voir ?


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

J'ai essaye.. mon ecran a pas aime


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

tite piece siouplait pour garder ma dignité et aller dans le carré VIP


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Tu bouffe à tous les rateliers dans tous les topics que tu trouve  
Prêt à toutes les bassesses


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Roh c'est le plus pourris, le plus venal de la macgé qui vient me faire la morale, c'est la marmitte qui se fout de la casserolle la


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> tite piece siouplait pour garder ma dignité et aller dans le carré VIP



Désolée Bassman... Peux plus aujourd'hui...



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Quoi  moi pourri :affraid:  c'est de la diffamation la plus abjecte  

Mais que font les modos :modo: ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Pourtant vu comment tu sens fort, ca m'etonnerais pas que tu pourrisse pas un peu quand meme


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Ma poche fuit encore ????


----------



## chatmichel (25 Juin 2004)

Aimez Moi §§§


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Tient la mere michele


----------



## NLBDC (25 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il faut poster pour pouvoir coup d'bouler ?


Pourtant j'ai déjà coup d'boulé avant d'avoir posté !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Purée !!! J'ai pas remonté la queue d'un coup d'boule depuis 18h40 hier... elle suit pas la machine du diable là  Va falloir que je change d'appât je le sens ; ou sortir le matos de compèt, un truc du genre quoi. Laissez moi sortir de cet endroit surfait !! Libérez moi de la cage VIP !! je veux passer sous le bureau de la dirlo !!!!! :'( :'(


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2004)

-Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.-

et si on distribue pas ses 3 coups de boules par jour on les cumules ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Excellente question Grub, je me l'a suis posée ce matin


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Snif, 3 tits points de rien du tout pour le carré VIP    


 Mayday
 S O S
 _ _ _ ... _ _ _

 Please help me


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Quand je pense que mes  levres ne sont qu'à quelques centimetres du verre de gini. Y'aura bien une ame charitable pour m'offrir une paille. Il fait chaud sur la banquette.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

j'suis a sec 
 Heuresement que j'ai le champ' a l'oeil


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Bass va demander dans un peu tout les posts.. on sais jamais tu tomberas ptete sur une ame charitable


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Vi, et çà serait sympa de nous verser un verre, fait soif entre deux coups de boule


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Tiens c est vrai ca.. ceux qui ont la bouteille gratos ce serai bien d en faire profiter les autres


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Servez vous je vais chauffer lesm inettes sur le dance floor 

 "Oui ! J'arrive les pucelles en chaleur"
 Ce qu'elles sont pressées


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Laisse nous la bouteilles on se demerdera tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Bassou !!! REVIENS !!! T'es rentré dans le chenil !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Laisse le.. il a l'air heureux


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Mwahahahahahaha   
Y a pas à dire, Bassman tient mieux la desperado que le champagne


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Et merde   Me disait bien qu'elle me parlait bizarement la p'tite brune la


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

La pauvre tu viens de la traumatiser a vie


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Tiens ??? ça marche en crabe un briard ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Maintenant oui


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Apparement


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Merci, j'avais vraiment trop soif   .


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Tiens c est vrai, merci a ceux qui m en on donne


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Bon. En attendant, si vous avez besoin de coudbouler quelqu'un, je me dévoue


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Pareil, mais personne veut m'envoyer dans le carré VIP


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Moi je suis toujours preneur


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juin 2004)

Tiens prends ça alors !!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Juin 2004)

ZIP...

  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, mais personne veut m'envoyer dans le carré VIP


J'me répète mais bon :

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."

Sorry


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

A moi aussi sonny a moi aussi   :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'me répète mais bon :
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman."
> 
> Sorry


Idem  
On te l'a déjà dit Bass', on veut bien t'aider mais la boule ne veut pas tourner....
Par contre, si qq'un veut me mettre un coup de boule, je suis preneur


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Idem
> On te l'a déjà dit Bass', on veut bien t'aider mais la boule ne veut pas tourner....
> Par contre, si qq'un veut me mettre un coup de boule, je suis preneur


Suffit d'demander...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Merci 
D'autres amateurs pour me coup-de-bouler sur le casque ?


----------



## GlobaliaCat (25 Juin 2004)

Bonjour 

Mes votes ne vous seront pas d'une grande utilité mais ils sont donnés de bons coeur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Roh pinaize. Je me remets en lice, les chancres crient "PAREIL PAREIL !!!" et paf ! C4est eux qui ramassent. Beau métier ça, chancre. Ça paye bien !    EN ATTENDANT !!! QUE DALLE DEPUIS HIER 18h53 !!! :'(


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

GlobaliaCat a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Mes votes ne vous seront pas d'une grande utilité mais ils sont donnés de bons coeur


 Pas avant tes 50 posts petit scarabée   Mais merci !


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Normal, tu mises tout sur ton physique, alors qu'il est disgracieux. Regarde moi danser et tu comprendras pourquoi j'ai du succès


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Dans le chenil, oui. Ailleurs, je doute


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

T'es le seul a douté

 Pis pfff on a le droit de se gourer et d'aller dans le chenil quoi


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

GlobaliaCat a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Mes votes ne vous seront pas d'une grande utilité mais ils sont donnés de bons coeur


Globalia*Cat* , Back*Cat* ... hum hum 

Et Globalia*Cat* avec un avatar de tête de chien, zarb' non ?

Enfin, bienvenue chez les donneurs de coups-de-boule-de-bons-coeur


----------



## GlobaliaCat (25 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas avant tes 50 posts petit scarabée   Mais merci !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

GlobaliaCat a dit:
			
		

>


Et merci pour le coup


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Globalia*Cat* , Back*Cat* ... hum hum
> 
> Et Globalia*Cat* avec un avatar de tête de chien, zarb' non ?
> 
> Enfin, bienvenue chez les donneurs de coups-de-boule-de-bons-coeur


 Regarde qui a crée ce topic aussi


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Combien peut on donner de coup de boule par jour? y doit m'en rester  
J'ai sais pas si les miens vallent beaucoup. C'est sur que gini contre champ je dois pas pesser lourd.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Vas y fait peter je te dirais ca 

 Tape bien sur la base du nez


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vas y fait peter je te dirais ca
> 
> Tape bien sur la base du nez


Ben comprend pas j'ten ai filés hier et ça veut plus t'en donner.
faut combien d' temps avant d'etre à nouveau généreux.


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

7 jours pour en remettre a la meme personne


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 7 jours pour en remettre a la meme personne


NON


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Pas grave  Essaye avec moi, ça va marcher


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave  Essaye avec moi, ça va marcher


Alors


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave  Essaye avec moi, ça va marcher


Non pas lui.

MOI !!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Non pas lui.
> 
> MOI !!!


a y'est


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

lol doucement les enfants


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> a y'est


Merci  

J'te r'vaudrai ça car...."Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lol doucement les enfants



oui, il ne faut pas abuser de la gentillesse des petits qui boivent encore du gini


----------



## einqui (25 Juin 2004)

Et un coup de boule au sieur Bassman, un!


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

T'es au Banga encore non mac-aïoli ???   

 Merci enquie


----------



## GlobaliaCat (25 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Globalia*Cat* , Back*Cat* ... hum hum
> 
> Et Globalia*Cat* avec un avatar de tête de chien, zarb' non ?
> 
> Enfin, bienvenue chez les donneurs de coups-de-boule-de-bons-coeur



Pas un chien un loup mais bon c'est de la même famille


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'es au Banga encore non mac-aïoli ???
> 
> Merci enquie



Arrete c'est vexant de toujours demander aux grands pour avoir un verre


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> J'te r'vaudrai ça car...."Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."



Eh, tu m'as pas dit combien ils rapportent mes p'tits coups de boule.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Alors


 Nickel  Je t'ai répondu par MP


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Ca vaut 2 pts des tits coups de boules. Mais l'important c'est participer, pis bon avec ta frappe de minime y'a que la participation pour te consoler


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Nickel  Je t'ai répondu par MP



Merci
Et quand on est grand manitou le coup fait voir combien de chandelle ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Je crois que Grub2 coup de boule a 75pts


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Grub2 coup de boule a 75pts



Putain, un coup dans les dents et je resors la bouteille de gini entre les jambes :rateau: sans passer par la case banquette


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Globalia*Cat* , Back*Cat* ... hum hum
> 
> Et Globalia*Cat* avec un avatar de tête de chien, zarb' non ?
> 
> Enfin, bienvenue chez les donneurs de coups-de-boule-de-bons-coeur


 Parano !!! Tu devrais le savoir !! je suis *seul, unique et indivisible !!!* et imbuvable à mes heures perdues quoiqu'à mon corps défendant


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Ah non, pas parano, pas çà...
Je me posais des questions, c est tout : est-ce un membre de ta famille ? un rejeton illégitime ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Je l'ai déjà par ailleurs : je n'ai pas d'enfant. Enfin, pas que je sache


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Tu as couché avec Global ne ment pas


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

non.. enfin pas vraiment. En fait, Mackie est resté entre nous toute la soirée... c'était son anniversaire


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Oulààààà, il n'a pas eu trop mal le Mackie ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

surtout que c'est toi qui avait la vaseline


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu as couché avec Global ne ment pas



c'est qu'on m'aurait pas tout dit  :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

ben tu devait etre trop bourré encore (au sens propre comme au figuré visiblement)


----------



## GlobaliaCat (25 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est qu'on m'aurait pas tout dit  :mouais:  :rose:



 Tu n'es pas celui que nous croyons


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> surtout que c'est toi qui avait la vaseline


Fournisseur, pas utilisateur


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

C'est ce que dise tous les trafiquants de drogue quand ils se font choper


----------



## Nephou (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que dise tous les trafiquants de drogue quand ils se font choper


Non, ils disent que c'est pour leur consommation personnelle    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Ben c'est exactement pareil pour gKatarn, c'est pour sa conso personnelle


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Ou comment dire un truc et son contraire en 2 posts


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Non monsieur, j'ai dit c'est que disent tous les traffiquants gnagnagna dans le sens qu'ils disent toujours "ah non c'est pas moi m'sieur l'agent, je sais pas ce que ca fait la"


----------



## seblefou (25 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas avant tes 50 posts petit scarabée   Mais merci !


La force du coup de boule n'est fonction que du nombre de posts ?.... ...... même pas un peu de disco la dedans ?....
J'suis loin de cogner dur alors....   :sick:
ça m'empêchera pas de coup-de-bouler quand même... 5 aujourd'hui....


----------



## casimir (25 Juin 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Tres belles lunettes Grug2
> Fais bien attention a ne pas les casser quand tu me donneras un coup de boule



en plus ils doivent faire mal


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Et toi casimir, t'as pas eu la chance de me mettre un coup de boule, qu'attends tu ???


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> La force du coup de boule n'est fonction que du nombre de posts ?.... ...... même pas un peu de disco la dedans ?....
> J'suis loin de cogner dur alors....  :sick:
> ça m'empêchera pas de coup-de-bouler quand même... 5 aujourd'hui....


C'est fonction du nombre de posts, de l'ancienneté, et de la quantité de points disco


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

D'ailleurs tu m'en mets un quand de tit coup beru 

Demain j'essaye j'dois pouvoir t'en coller un logiquement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Ouaip... petite journée. Vais attaquer les emphèt' moi...


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

La creatine c'est autorisé ici ??? Pasque ca permet de recuperer plus vite


----------



## BioSS (25 Juin 2004)

yep j'arrive dans ce post ! Ca a du succès ici je vois ça déchire ! C quoi le but ? Se prendre des coups de boule et grimper sa réput     ? J'ai 5 coups de boules à filer, les premiers à demander en prendront (parmi ceux pour qui je peux encore voter.. fichu réglages...) même si je dois pas faire très très mal...


----------



## seblefou (25 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> yep j'arrive dans ce post ! Ca a du succès ici je vois ça déchire ! C quoi le but ? Se prendre des coups de boule et grimper sa réput     ? J'ai 5 coups de boules à filer, les premiers à demander en prendront (parmi ceux pour qui je peux encore voter.. fichu réglages...) même si je dois pas faire très très mal...


prem's !! prem's !! 


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


J'ai voulu t'en filer mais c'est ce méchant la qu'a pas voulu :rateau:

p'tain, j'viens d'men prendre un de thebiglebowsky... 20 points d'un coup qu'il fait... me manque 2 dents du coup  :casse:  :hosto:   .... courage encore 4 et je quitte la banquette, une âme charitable ?


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Second!! 

par contre je peux plus en donner jusqu a demain


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> yep j'arrive dans ce post ! Ca a du succès ici je vois ça déchire ! C quoi le but ? Se prendre des coups de boule et grimper sa réput     ? J'ai 5 coups de boules à filer, les premiers à demander en prendront (parmi ceux pour qui je peux encore voter.. fichu réglages...) même si je dois pas faire très très mal...



T'as pas un peu l'impression de piquer mon concept sans t'aquitter des droits d'auteurs ?? 

Allez hophopopope, tu me dois un coup de boule


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

T'as oublie le copyright dans ta sign.. c est pour ca


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Eh, quand on a une R11 dans sa signature, on écrase


----------



## BioSS (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un peu l'impression de piquer mon concept sans t'aquitter des droits d'auteurs ??
> 
> Allez hophopopope, tu me dois un coup de boule



ah ouais oups ! J'ai même pas fait le rapprochement !
on s'en fout de tte façn ! Et les coups de boules, bassman, si
je pouvais t'en filer autant que je voudrai, t'en prendrai 3 ou 4 par jour !!
T'es un de mes favoris lol


----------



## macmarco (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ....Allez hophopopope, tu me dois un coup de boule


 Ben toi aussi, dis-donc !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh, quand on a une R11 dans sa signature, on écrase



logique : une R11 ca n'a pas de frein


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Headshot (à défaut de coup de boule)


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Il ose pas le dire mais c est sa voiture preferee


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

purée, on se croirait dans la piazza !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2004)

Allez, tous à la piazza


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

c'est clair.. ca manque de monde la abs


----------



## NLBDC (25 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un peu l'impression de piquer mon concept sans t'aquitter des droits d'auteurs ??
> 
> Allez hophopopope, tu me dois un coup de boule


Moi je t'en ai déjà filé un. Je peux te le piquer alors ?


----------



## BioSS (25 Juin 2004)

Roh l'enfoiré de Fin Atlas ! Il m'a mit un rouge !!! Il a dit que je faisais de la réclam !! 

JE CROIS QUE T'AS CONFONDU MEC !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Il ose pas le dire mais c est sa voiture preferee



perdu ! :rateau:


----------



## Blytz (25 Juin 2004)

Je parlais de Gkart.. ca fait un moment qu il nous parle de sa R11 

Et pire que tout.. je viens de voir la sign de carbonne.. c est une des dernieres sub avec les feux ronds.. faut vraiment que tu penses a changer de lunettes.. ca devient grave


----------



## SuperPara (26 Juin 2004)

ya pas d'fuego dins ch'coin lo ? 

avec chés fanions d'chés lensois !   

sang et or quouo !


----------



## Blytz (26 Juin 2004)

Tiens j'ai trouve que ca


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2004)

SuperPara a dit:
			
		

> ya pas d'fuego dins ch'coin lo ?
> 
> avec chés fanions d'chés lensois !
> 
> sang et or quouo !



Si tu veux voir des sang et or, va vers le stade de France demain : ce sera plein de catalans   
En prime, tu pourras peut-être bouffer une cargolade gratis et t'arroser le gosier au vin doux.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2004)

Vin tcheu ichi !!!! Ch'est deul' folie comment qu'elle est bellote ! Mi si ch'pouvot, j'n'acatro eune.. mais j'peux po j'ai nain d'argin...


----------



## seblefou (26 Juin 2004)

je bois du Gini !! je bois du Gini !! je bois du Gini !! 

désolé.... ok je sors :rateau:


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vin tcheu ichi !!!! Ch'est deul' folie comment qu'elle est bellote ! Mi si ch'pouvot, j'n'acatro eune.. mais j'peux po j'ai nain d'argin...



  

t'o veux qu'in s'cotise ? si in s'y met à pleuzieurs nouzottes, in pourro ptête n'in acater eune !    

eune fuego, ch'o eune bieune voiture pour rintrer dins ch'carré d'chés vihaillepis !      :love:


----------



## BioSS (26 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> je bois du Gini !! je bois du Gini !! je bois du Gini !!
> 
> désolé.... ok je sors :rateau:



non non, tu l'as pas, tu le commande (est-ce que tu l'aura, c'est une autre  histoire..   )


----------



## pem (26 Juin 2004)

Bon les belges c'est fini là ? Vous allez rameuter Thebig si ça continue ! :rateau:


----------



## Blytz (26 Juin 2004)

Faut prendre son temps pour dechiffrer leur truc ..  :mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> je bois du Gini !! je bois du Gini !! je bois du Gini !!
> 
> désolé.... ok je sors :rateau:



Moi j'en ai dejà marre du Gini :sick: .
Franchement faut pas etre un peu con pour commander un Gini après avoir passé un temps fou sur une banquette


----------



## Nexka (26 Juin 2004)

Oui bah plaint toi, moi j'y suis encore sur la banquette, et personne pour m'inviter à dancer   Je vous jure les mecs... C'est comme ça kon traite les filles??


----------



## BioSS (26 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah plaint toi, moi j'y suis encore sur la banquette, et personne pour m'inviter à dancer   Je vous jure les mecs... C'est comme ça kon traite les filles??


dès que je peux, je t'invite pas à danser mais à boire un verre (de gini lol  )


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

J'peux pas en redonner a Nexka par contre j'ai regalé mac aïoli et Bioss


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

Merci, pour la razade de Gini en plus  
Question: comment sait on qui nous coup d'boule la gueule


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

Dans le tableau de bord


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dans le tableau de bord


j'ai trouvé merci


----------



## pem (26 Juin 2004)

Youhou je suis sorti de la cage du gogo ! :love: 

Mais c'est grâce à un coup de grug2 : 75 points d'un coup, ça fait mal ! :casse: :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Youhou je suis sorti de la cage du gogo ! :love:
> 
> Mais c'est grâce à un coup de grug2 : 75 points d'un coup, ça fait mal ! :casse: :rateau:



Y'a donc un peu de place pour moi dans la cage


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

Pas sur, reprend donc un gini en attendant


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas sur, reprend donc un gini en attendant



Toutes ces bulles :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Youhou je suis sorti de la cage du gogo ! :love:
> 
> Mais c'est grâce à un coup de grug2 : 75 points d'un coup, ça fait mal ! :casse: :rateau:



Pareil, encore 15 points et hop le vip, nettoyez la table pendant que j'affute les arêtes de ma carte de crédit    :love:


----------



## daffyb (26 Juin 2004)

Je prendrais bien un Whisky, mais je ne peux pas rentrer en tennis


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

Met d'autres pompes

Sinon j'en cause au videur


----------



## Nexka (26 Juin 2004)

C'est où que l'on peut voir les catégories de disco en fonction des points?    
J'ai pas trouvé dans la FAQ


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

L'un des bouleurs fou avait fait un recap, mais je sais plus qui et ou dans tout ce postage 
De mémoire :

pas de basket
connait la cousine du frere de la tante du DJ
comme un gland dans la banquette
gini au bar
fait semblant d'etre bon danceur avec le gogo
fait becots a DJ
picole gratos
orgie dans le carré VIP


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> L'un des bouleurs fou avait fait un recap, mais je sais plus qui et ou dans tout ce postage
> De mémoire :
> 
> pas de basket
> ...



Rha ces MGZ, jamais pointus   

De 0 à 25 -> peut entrer, mais pas en basket
De 26 à 50 -> connait la soeur du cousin du dj
De 51 à 100 -> attend seul sur la banquette
De 101 à 150 -> commande un gini au bar
De 151 à 200 -> invite les filles à danser
De 201 à 300 -> fait sensation dans la cage du gogo
De 301 à 500 -> est un habitué qui fait la bise au dj
De 501 à 750 -> ne paye plus sa bouteille de champ'
De 751 à 1000 -> est dans le carré VIP de MacGénération
De 1001 à 1250
De 1251 à 1500
De 1501 à 1750
De 1751 à 2000 points.

Ça vaut pas un petit coup de boule ça?  :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rha ces MGZ, jamais pointus
> 
> De 0 à 25 -> peut entrer, mais pas en basket
> De 26 à 50 -> connait la soeur du cousin du dj
> ...



Me manquait juste "invite a danser"
J'trouve ca pas mal moi


----------



## BioSS (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Me manquait juste "invite a danser"
> J'trouve ca pas mal moi



Ouais l'idée d'ensemble est bonne, mais je trouve que certains truc sont pas très cohérents...
Merci pr le coup de boule bass... Je px pas, j'ai vidé mon crédit de la journée là !!


----------



## pem (26 Juin 2004)

Et personne a dépassé les 1000 pour l'instant (à part grug2) ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Me manquait juste "invite a danser"



Pourquoi? Aurais-tu pris un râteau?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Et personne a dépassé les 1000 pour l'instant (à part grug2) ?



Si mais à 1000 c'est le ban immédiat jusqu'à 1250


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

putain, plus que huit points et je pourrais montrer aux filles comment je danse


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

Tu t'exposes a de facheuses desillusions


----------



## BioSS (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'exposes a de facheuses desillusions


MDR... Courage Mac-Aîoli... Je te conseille d'ouvrir un sujet, ça marche assez bien si c'est original lol


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'exposes a de facheuses desillusions



tu m' connais pas mon gars. un ou deux petits verres et je suis le roi de la piste  . mais c'est sur que qu 'avec mon gini


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> tu m' connais pas mon gars. un ou deux petits verres et je suis le roi de la piste  . mais c'est sur que qu 'avec mon gini



Ouais enfin tout le monde sait maintenant pourquoi Grub a pris un pack superstar   
M'etonnerais pas que demain je te vois avec la meme couleur sur ton pseudo


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> M'etonnerais pas que demain je te vois avec la meme couleur sur ton pseudo



tu veux me porter la poisse


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

en fait je suis pas sur d avoir compris ce que tu m'as dit


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

j'y suis sur le dance floor  
et je vais casser la baraque


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Rha ces MGZ, jamais pointus
> 
> De 0 à 25 -> peut entrer, mais pas en basket
> De 26 à 50 -> connait la soeur du cousin du dj
> ...



Et à 0 point, c'est "est refusé par le videur"


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2004)

c qui qui veut mon dernier coup de boule du jour?


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c qui qui veut mon dernier coup de boule du jour?


envois et vise bien


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Et à 0 point, c'est "est refusé par le videur"



C'est notre reve avec BackCat, y'a qua regarder le dernier du classement pour s'en apercevoir


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> envois et vise bien



Arg, j'ai vu trop tard, ai boulé benjamin pour fachisme


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arg, j'ai vu trop tard, ai boulé benjamin pour fachisme


si c'est pour une bonne cause


----------



## BioSS (26 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pour une bonne cause


ca change tout !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est notre reve avec BackCat, y'a qua regarder le dernier du classement pour s'en apercevoir


 Bah justement, il est plus dernier :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

Ah merde, faut que je m'en occupe alors avec le coup de boule du matin 
Quoique apres verif, c'est pas étonnant que l'aut' soit dernier aussi.

Faisons un geste, aidons **biiiip** a retrouver Krouty dehors avec le videur   

Envoyez vos dons badkarmatisant a l'avant dernier du classement coup de boule


----------



## turnover (26 Juin 2004)

Tiens j'en ai pas donné pendant 2-3 jours je sais plus et j'ai pu en donner 5-6 ils ont augmenté les doses ?  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

T'en a profité pour m'en donner un ???


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'en a profité pour m'en donner un ???


 Dis-donc, garçon, j'attend toujours, moi !


----------



## turnover (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'en a profité pour m'en donner un ???


Me rappelle plus lol, mais je crois que pour ceux de la m4k qui sont ici ben j'ai le message vous avez déjà donné blablabla


----------



## pem (26 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc, garçon, j'attend toujours, moi !


Idem ! :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c qui qui veut mon dernier coup de boule du jour?



je suis dans le carré VIP on dirait


----------



## iMax (26 Juin 2004)

Je n'ai que 355 pts disco...  

Viendez voter pour moi  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai que 355 pts disco...
> 
> Viendez voter pour moi  :rateau:


 Et moi 337 !  
 Au passage, marchi Mackie et Beru ! 

 Une question : Au bout de combien de temps peut-on redonner un coup de boule à quelqu'un ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2004)

après 20 coups


----------



## duracel (26 Juin 2004)

deux questions:
-comment on fait pour obtenir des points disco?
-comment se fait-on mettre un coup de boule?  et pour en donner accessoirement?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Me rappelle plus lol, mais je crois que pour ceux de la m4k qui sont ici ben j'ai le message vous avez déjà donné blablabla


Pas tout à fait exact : tu m'as oublié, semble t'il


----------



## gKatarn (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, faut que je m'en occupe alors avec le coup de boule du matin
> Quoique apres verif, c'est pas étonnant que l'aut' soit dernier aussi.
> 
> Faisons un geste, aidons **biiiip** a retrouver Krouty dehors avec le videur
> ...




Tu veux dire qu'ils sont du meême acabit


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> deux questions:
> -comment on fait pour obtenir des points disco?
> -comment se fait-on mettre un coup de boule?  et pour en donner accessoirement?


 Pour en obtenir il faut que l'on clique sur ta boule disco(la boule bleue, en bas), pour en donner, tu fais de même sur celle des autres.. Et si tu cliques sur la tienne, tu verras ton nombre de points et les commentaires sur le post où tu en as eu.


----------



## Nexka (26 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> après 20 coups



Au bout de 20 coups à qqll d'autre?? Donc faut aimer au moins 20 personnes sur le bar  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Bon vas falloir se faire des amis alors    C'est un concept civique et pédagogique votre truc, arffff


----------



## BioSS (26 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Au bout de 20 coups à qqll d'autre?? Donc faut aimer au moins 20 personnes sur le bar  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Bon vas falloir se faire des amis alors    C'est un concept civique et pédagogique votre truc, arffff


quand je dis qu'il y a besoin de réglage...


----------



## elektroseb (26 Juin 2004)

Bansoiiir

j'ai cru comprendre que les coups de boules donnés par les nouveaux membres ne servaient pratiquement à rien, c'est ça ou j'ai encore rien compris?

Est-ce qu'il y a un bareme genre "si vous avez XX points disco, votre coup de boule vaut XX points?"

(suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que j'écris moi, et vous??   )


----------



## macmarco (26 Juin 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Bansoiiir
> 
> j'ai cru comprendre que les coups de boules donnés par les nouveaux membres ne servaient pratiquement à rien, c'est ça ou j'ai encore rien compris?
> 
> ...


 Le nombre de points donnés est fonction du nombre de posts, de l'ancienneté et du nombre points de réputation de chacun, donc, effectivement, lorsqu'on est nouveau sur Macg, le vote est neutre(sans effet)....
  Pour te donner une idée : IceandFire m'a donné un coup de boule qui m'a rapporté.... 1 point !


 PS : Euh.... évite de mettre un "s" à boule !....


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco, demain matin t'as droit a ton coup de boule, j'vais te refaire le nez facon puzzle  (désolé pour l'oublie)

Pem je t'en ai deja mit un normalement


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> macmarco, demain matin t'as droit a ton coup de boule, j'vais te refaire le nez facon puzzle  (désolé pour l'oublie)
> 
> Pem je t'en ai deja mit un normalement



Bon c pas le tout....  Qui sont les Gens du salon V.I.P ....  faudrait peut être faire un salon private


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

C'est clair, il nous faudrait un truc special genre on se parle qu'entre nous, on se coup de boule a volonté entre nous


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> macmarco, demain matin t'as droit a ton coup de boule, j'vais te refaire le nez facon puzzle  (désolé pour l'oublie)


 Oulà ! :affraid:
 J'vais m'faire ventiler !!! :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Message VBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  Pitain !!!!


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pitain !!!!



moi aussi peux plus rien faire.....  comprends pas j'ai rien pu distribuer aujourd'hui ..

Va falloir que j'attende combien de temps ???   :hein:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juin 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Bansoiiir
> 
> j'ai cru comprendre que les coups de boules donnés par les nouveaux membres ne servaient pratiquement à rien, c'est ça ou j'ai encore rien compris?
> 
> ...



Et en ce qui te concerne directement, les coups de boule que tu donne valent 0 points :rateau:

... mais ça changera dès que tu auras atteint 50 messages


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi peux plus rien faire.....  comprends pas j'ai rien pu distribuer aujourd'hui ..
> 
> Va falloir que j'attende combien de temps ???   :hein:


 Pour me venger, je vais flooder, tiens ! 
 Tu m'aides à arriver aux 2000 posts, macelene ?  
 On y va ensemble ?  :love:


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour me venger, je vais flooder, tiens !
> Tu m'aides à arriver aux 2000 posts, macelene ?
> On y va ensemble ?  :love:



    oui oui où ??


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui oui où ??



va falloir carburer sec     t'as vu ce qu'il te manque


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> va falloir carburer sec     t'as vu ce qu'il te manque


 Je sais pas, je cherche !  
 Cherche de ton côté aussi !


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé ! 
 J'ouvre un nouveau sujet dans le bar !


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai trouvé !
> J'ouvre un nouveau sujet dans le bar !



   oki !!!


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> pitain !!!!





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi peux plus rien faire.....  comprends pas j'ai rien pu distribuer aujourd'hui ..
> 
> Va falloir que j'attende combien de temps ???   :hein:



Ah! Le manque, le manque ! Je vois déjà les trafics de droits de coups de boule qui se mitonnent dans les coins.    C'est plutôt rigolo.

Ceci dit, je signale à ceux qui s'étonneraient de ne pas avoir reçu de coups de boules de ma part que ça ne veut pas dire que je n'apprécie pas leurs posts, simplement, je n'ai mis aucun coup de boule à personne.  Mon sens des nuances me créerait trop de problèmes pour donner à Pierre plutôt qu'à Paul, alors je me vautre dans l'abstention la plus totale   Alors, si certains m'en donnent en pensant au potlach, ce n'est pas un bon choix.


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Le manque, le manque ! Je vois déjà les trafics de droits de coups de boule qui se mitonnent dans les coins.    C'est plutôt rigolo.
> 
> Ceci dit, je signale à ceux qui s'étonneraient de ne pas avoir reçu de coups de boules de ma part que ça ne veut pas dire que je n'apprécie pas leurs posts, simplement, je n'ai mis aucun coup de boule à personne.  Mon sens des nuances me créerait trop de problèmes pour donner à Pierre plutôt qu'à Paul, alors je me vautre dans l'abstention la plus totale   Alors, si certains m'en donnent en pensant au potlach, ce n'est pas un bon choix.




Ben ça tombe bien, Mon Luc G :love:  
regarde ce que me dit la boule    

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Luc G.

Dommage


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça tombe bien, Mon Luc G :love:
> regarde ce que me dit la boule
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Luc G.
> ...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

C'est dingue ! :hein:
 Je viens de donner un coup de boule à LucG et quand je veux en donner un à macelene, il me dit "vous avez distribué trop de points ces dernières 24 heures" !!!!  :hein::mouais::modo::sick:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Ben a 1 coup de boule pret madame chombier   
C'est baloooot


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben a 1 coup de boule pret madame chombier
> C'est baloooot


 Aaarrrfff© !!!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben a 1 coup de boule pret madame chombier
> C'est baloooot



Bah oui mais il fallait écouter RTL m'dame chombier


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui mais il fallait écouter RTL m'dame chombier


 Dis, t'aurais pas un p'tit coup d'champ' à filer ? 
 J'ai soif ! :love::love::love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis, t'aurais pas un p'tit coup d'champ' à filer ?
> J'ai soif ! :love::love::love:



Tiens allez, c mon ami Schumi qui régale pendant qu'il se fait ruiner le dos


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Au bout de 20 coups à qqll d'autre?? Donc faut aimer au moins 20 personnes sur le bar  :mouais:  :mouais:
> 
> Bon vas falloir se faire des amis alors    C'est un concept civique et pédagogique votre truc, arffff



c'est quoi cet appelle à la partouze?


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Tu peux pas comprendre, faut etre dans le carré VIP


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> macmarco, demain matin t'as droit a ton coup de boule, j'vais te refaire le nez facon puzzle  (désolé pour l'oublie)
> 
> Pem je t'en ai deja mit un normalement



et une licence antidote pour la mgz une


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Et en ce qui te concerne directement, les coups de boule que tu donne valent 0 points :rateau:



Un peu comme tes posts quoi


----------



## pem (27 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et une licence antidote pour la mgz une



Pas si vite, mackie fait pas encore partie de la mgz


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas comprendre, faut etre dans le carré VIP



j'y suis mais il ne me reste qu'une narine


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

C'est poru ca, ca t'as laissé des traces, quand tu seras remis sur nez, tu pourras faire le tit fou avec les VIP que nous sommes


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2004)

pem a dit:
			
		

> Pas si vite, mackie fait pas encore partie de la mgz



bien que j'y ai fait un test


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

...luv' ta luv' ya baybi !


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Juin 2004)

j'ai un petit stock de coup non distribués, pour qui veut.
Et j'aimerais bien qu'on me garde un place dans la cage


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Va d'abord te cultiver   

http://www.bassou.net/gamerz.html


----------



## guytantakul (27 Juin 2004)

Ziva, mon aïoli !
Fait péter les bons points, machin te les rendra au centuple ! (je sais plus qui c'est, car j'ai pas bien suivi au caté, je regardai surtout l'abondante poitrine de s½ur Sophie - elle etait bonne, celle-là , un vrai gâchis - j'en ai la larme à l'½il)

... naaan, tout ça, c'est du semblant, je suis jamais allé au caté. Je préférais apprendre la vie avec s½ur Sophie (qui voyait la vie du même ½il que moi)


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

J'eu preféré etre derriere Soeur Sophie   

finalement a défaut de soeur Sophie, t'as appris la vie avec Raymonde, la prostipute du quartier


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Va d'abord te cultiver
> 
> http://www.bassou.net/gamerz.html



ben quoi, à part la casquette c'est tout moi :rateau:


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Juin 2004)

Y'a que guytantakul qui a pas peur pour son nez?


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Sache petite vermine que Guytan n'a jamais peur de rien.  

Moi j'veux bien mais je doute que tu puisses m'en coller une avec tes p'tits reflexes


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sache petite vermine que Guytan n'a jamais peur de rien.
> 
> Moi j'veux bien mais je doute que tu puisses m'en coller une avec tes p'tits reflexes


vous devriez.....etc.


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un petit stock de coup non distribués, pour qui veut.
> Et j'aimerais bien qu'on me garde un place dans la cage


moi d'abord  :rateau:  :love: 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> prostipute


joli terme.. connaissait pas... en revanche, je connais péripapéticienne !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Encore un post et je fête mes 2500 messages


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Y'a que guytantakul qui a pas peur pour son nez?


en fait, vu la puissance que doivent avoir tes coups, je doute ne serait-ce qu'une personne qui aie peur pour son nez


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Encore un post et je fête mes 2500 messages


je te réserve un coup de boule spécial occaz !   :love:  (je dois bientôt pouvoir revoter pour toi...)


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> moi d'abord  :rateau:  :love:
> 
> 
> !



t'es servi :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

ça va BioSS, tu t'es remis de mon coup de boule ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> en fait, vu la puissance que doivent avoir tes coups, je doute ne serait-ce qu'une personne qui aie peur pour son nez


fait peter, voir si t'as de la puissance :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> fait peter, voir si t'as de la puissance :rateau:


Boh je dois pas être très puissant... 15/20 points je pense. Toi, tu m'a filé 10 points ! C déjà ça   
Quand au coup de boule je le reserve pour Bassman. Tu sera le prochain.


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça va BioSS, tu t'es remis de mon coup de boule ?


ça va ça va.. Fini à l'hosto mais plein de gens m'attendaient après à la sortie, donc c du tout bon...


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

C'est pas parceque je sors de l'hosto que vs etes obligé de tous me taper  !!! (lol 3 coups de boules à cause de ça depuis tt à l'heure..).. En + vous me donnez que 6 points chacun..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2004)

Bon. je m'absente 36 heures et hop ???? Même pas un coup de boule ??? Non mais ça veut dire quoi ça ? Z'allez voir ! si c'est comme ça j'vais vous marraver sans préavis, et de façon arbitraire autant que gratuite... et avec élan encore !!!


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. je m'absente 36 heures et hop ???? Même pas un coup de boule ??? Non mais ça veut dire quoi ça ? Z'allez voir ! si c'est comme ça j'vais vous marraver sans préavis, et de façon arbitraire autant que gratuite... et avec élan encore !!!



Y'a plus de respect


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. je m'absente 36 heures et hop ???? Même pas un coup de boule ??? Non mais ça veut dire quoi ça ? Z'allez voir ! si c'est comme ça j'vais vous marraver sans préavis, et de façon arbitraire autant que gratuite... et avec élan encore !!!



normal, t'es nul aux jeux


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juin 2004)

Le coup de boule ! Le coup de boule ! Le coup de boule !   







J'en veuuuuuuuuuux    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Yoko Tsuno."


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à BackCat."

Meme après un w-e ça marche pas


----------



## pem (27 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Le coup de boule ! Le coup de boule ! Le coup de boule !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayé, mini coup de boule donné :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juin 2004)

Arigatô Pem ! 

Dès que g récupéré mon pouvoir de coupdebouler, je t'en envoie un 

Pour BackCat : Carramba, encore raté !


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2004)

500 millions de chinois, et moi, et moi, et moi...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

les prochains dans ma liste de coupdeboulables : ficelle, Grug et Kisco ! a demain les enfants !


----------



## BioSS (27 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Le coup de boule ! Le coup de boule ! Le coup de boule !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rien que pour le smiley coup de boule, je t'en file un dès que possible  (et en remerçiement du tiens évidemment )


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

et un double petit coup de boule pour Grug... 

oui, bon, ok, je triche... mais c'est si bon !


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2004)

J'peux plus t'en donner t'es tombé dedans quand t'étais p'tit


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

regarde le tableau de bord et vois que malgr la limite je t'en donne encore !

double coup de boule alémien !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

le double effet coup de boule ! :love:

pas impressionant mais quand il est suivi 'un coup de boule siglé MGZ, je te garantis que ça vaut le coup !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Encore un post et je fête mes 2500 messages



Pfff, serial posteur


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

demain distribution de coups de boules dans la MGZ... 

garde ton casque gKatarn !    :casse:


----------



## kisco (27 Juin 2004)

qui veut un coup de boule?
mais le plus important c'est en fait "à qui est-ce que je peux encore en donner ! 

 :casse:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Essaye sur moi, j'suis chaud la 
100 pts en 1 journée :love: :love:


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2004)

Moi j'ai que 392 pts  

Viendez encore me donner des coups de boule :rateau: :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2004)

Oooh pinaize, vais pu avoir de chicots moi si ca continue


----------



## Gribok (27 Juin 2004)

Et moi, j'ai que 95 pts :sleep: 

Pourtant je suis tout gentil en ce moment...


----------



## iMax (27 Juin 2004)

Tiens, v'la l'Gribok :rateau:

Prend ça dans ta gueule, p'tit con


----------



## Gribok (27 Juin 2004)

Rha, c'est bon... :rateau: 

Encore :rateau: :love:


----------



## Gribok (28 Juin 2004)

Yes, a moi le Gini :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (28 Juin 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> qui veut un coup de boule?
> mais le plus important c'est en fait "à qui est-ce que je peux encore en donner !
> 
> :casse:


je crois que pour moi c encore possib    :rateau:


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2004)

un p'tit coup, comme ça, rapide, du lundi matin...
mmmh ?
:love: :casse:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

aieu !!


----------



## BioSS (28 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> aieu !!


toi aussi ??    
Trop fort ce grug.. il en prend deux à la fois (par contre je pensais que tu tapais plus fort..)


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

voui p'tite frappe depuis qu'il a plus son superstar


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

Putain, je suis clostro :sick: , faites moi vite sortir de cette cage


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Putain, je suis clostro :sick: , faites moi vite sortir de cette cage



Va falloir encore patienter 24 heures    :sleep:


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

Ha ça y est j'ai trouvé  où il fallait venir pour pouvoir rentrer dans la boite en tennis!!!!


Dommage qu'aujourd'hui j'ai énormément de boulot  , tempax ça sera pour plus tard.


----------



## elektroseb (28 Juin 2004)

Merci [MGZ]Black beru et Supermoquette!

Dès que mes coups de boule vaudront un peu plus qu'un coup de vent (j'ai pas dit "plus qu'un vent"), je vous enverrai un coup de boule rotatif!


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Merci [MGZ]Black beru et Supermoquette!
> 
> Dès que mes coups de boule vaudront un peu plus qu'un coup de vent (j'ai pas dit "plus qu'un vent"), je vous enverrai un coup de boule rotatif!


Un petit coup de boule entre Membre junior: c'est parti......

Attention elecktroseb la machine est en route !!!


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

Hummm charmante la frangine du cousin du DJ.

T'inquiète pas je vais bientot venir te chercher sur la banquette elecktroseb


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Putain, je suis clostro :sick: , faites moi vite sortir de cette cage


  j'ai tenté mais sans succès décidement je ne serais jamais un superhéros qui délivre les gens


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

debut d'AM mon credit se libere


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot, t'aurais pu attendre d'avoir un post de plus  
mais ton commentaire m'aide. je me sent moins seul dans cette cage


----------



## kisco (28 Juin 2004)

et hop! deux coups donnés !


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

putain, rien ne va plus :sick: , j'ai plus de crédit


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> putain, rien ne va plus :sick: , j'ai plus de crédit


 Pareil, 2/3 coups d'boule et puis "Vous avez gnagnagnagnagnagnagnagnagna24hgnagnagnagnagnagnagnaplus tard" !!!!


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> je@nnot, t'aurais pu attendre d'avoir un post de plus
> mais ton commentaire m'aide. je me sent moins seul dans cette cage


:mouais:  j'ai pas compris ou plutot je ne comprends pas. je dois avoir certaines lacunes en terme de coup de boule.:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Pfiou !!! Il est grand, il est beau, il sent bon le sable le chaud.... C'est l'coudboul du BigLebo !!!Je me remets la mâchoire dans l'alignement naturel, et je pars dans une campagne aveuglément vengeresse.... Z'êtes prévenus !


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  j'ai pas compris ou plutot je ne comprends pas. je dois avoir certaines lacunes en terme de coup de boule.:hein:


 C'est à partir de 50 messages que tes coups de boule ne sont plus neutres(càd sans effet) !


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est à partir de 50 messages que tes coups de boule ne sont plus neutres(càd sans effet) !


Ha ha ha c'est donc réelement parti pour le roi du boulier attention à vos facettes


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Ha ha ha c'est donc réelement parti pour le roi du boulier attention à vos facettes


 Là, par exemple, ton coup de boule m'a valu un point !


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Là, par exemple, ton coup de boule m'a valu un point !



c'est un peu comme quake ici lorsque tu reperes un newb tu scores avec
pas jolie jolie tout ca

mais l'important c'est le score


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Là, par exemple, ton coup de boule m'a valu un point !


ouais mais je suis déjà redevenu neutre :hein:


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais je suis déjà redevenu neutre :hein:



il faut se mefier des contre façon

certains s'auto coup de boule avec différents pseudo


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais je suis déjà redevenu neutre :hein:


 Ah bon ? :hein::mouais:


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais je suis déjà redevenu neutre :hein:



étrange


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu comme quake ici lorsque tu reperes un newb tu scores avec
> pas jolie jolie tout ca
> 
> mais l'important c'est le score


 J'ai juste répondu à sa question...
 Et je n'ai qu'un seul pseudo !


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> étrange


C'est peut etre parceque on m'en donne pas non ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut etre parceque on m'en donne pas non ?


Non, je pense pas. mais je ne sais pas à combien de coup de boule on à droit.
moi j'en ai plus pour l'instant


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut etre parceque on m'en donne pas non ?



Tiens PAF un bourre PIF


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Tiens PAF un bourre PIF


 
Bizard ça à rien changé je suis toujours à 27 points de réputations et je suis neutre pour ce poste.

Bon je vais manger et revenir en forme pour donner des coups de boules


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Bizard ça à rien changé je suis toujours à 27 points de réputations et je suis neutre pour ce poste.
> 
> Bon je vais manger et revenir en forme pour donner des coups de boules



même pas mal


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> même pas mal


Bon j'ai bien mangé:  Venez gouter à mes petits ( mais bientôt grand) coup de boule


----------



## BioSS (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> gouter à mes petits( mais bientôt grand) coup de boule


c'est bien, faut de l'espoir dans la vie sinon on arrive à rien...


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Dire que y'en a qui ont que l'espoir en plus


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

Je veux récuperer ma petite force de frappe


----------



## je@nnot (28 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien, faut de l'espoir dans la vie sinon on arrive à rien...


ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH "vous avez distribué trop de points ....."

 juste quand tu te pointe BioSS bon tempax mais fais gaffe à toi


----------



## seblefou (28 Juin 2004)

veni, vidi, baffi
ou en françi : chuis v'nu, j'ai vu, j'ai baffu (burp)... m'en vais dormir...


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> veni, vidi, baffi
> ou en françi : chuis v'nu, j'ai vu, j'ai baffu (burp)... m'en vais dormir...



bah tu vois

 fallait pas me narguer 

il se couche des la premiere petite baffe le feignant


----------



## BioSS (28 Juin 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH "vous avez distribué trop de points ....."
> 
> juste quand tu te pointe BioSS bon tempax mais fais gaffe à toi



quoi t'as essayé de m'en donner un ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

da vormir


----------



## alèm (28 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> garde ton casque gKatarn !    :casse:



ça va ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

:rose:


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2004)

hein, quoi, qui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

et hop 4 coups :love:

quand qu'c'est que je pourrais vous en remettre ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça va ?



je vais bien, tout va bien?
je suis gai tout me plaît  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Juin 2004)

Pppffffffffffff.........Tous ceux à qui j'veux en mettre (GobalCut, Bassman, Yoko, ....), bin....j'peux pas !!!    


Marre, marre, marre....


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ...luv' ta luv' ya baybi !


I need some hot stuff Baby tonight


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça va ?


Ouhhhh put1, rallumez la lumière je n'y vois plus rien


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pppffffffffffff.........Tous ceux à qui j'veux en mettre (GobalCut, Bassman, Yoko, ....), bin....j'peux pas !!!
> 
> 
> Marre, marre, marre....


Ben, tu n'as qu'à m'en mettre un en attendant


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Allume les neons a l'interieur de ton casque


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu n'as qu'à m'en mettre un en attendant


Tu fais partie des points de suspension....


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pppffffffffffff.........Tous ceux à qui j'veux en mettre (GobalCut, Bassman, Yoko, ....), bin....j'peux pas !!!
> 
> 
> Marre, marre, marre....


 File à moi pour que je puisse passer les 700


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> File à moi pour que je puisse passer les 700


Done


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

j't'en colle un quand j'ai du credit darkounet


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Allume les neons a l'interieur de ton casque


Hein ?? _tuning_ de stormtrooper ?  
C'est pô Jacky mon prénom


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> File à moi pour que je puisse passer les 700


Vala, c'est fait


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2004)

ah 3 coups de boules ça réveille, z'avez pas trop mal j'espère


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vala, c'est fait


 699, si c'est pas malheureux


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah 3 coups de boules ça réveille, z'avez pas trop mal j'espère



attention !!!!! :casse:

ah mince, trop tard ! 

scuze moi, il est parti tout seul ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

sinon, à part ça, je recherche 15 points pour connaitre l'extase supérieure ! :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, à part ça, je recherche 15 points pour connaitre l'extase supérieure ! :love: :love:



à défaut de coup de boule, je veux bien un Apple 20" Cinema... en alu à côté de mon smasung, ça le ferait !   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, à part ça, je recherche 15 points pour connaitre l'extase supérieure ! :love: :love:



C'est fait non?  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, à part ça, je recherche 15 points pour connaitre l'extase supérieure ! :love: :love:


C'que c'est que d'être trop généreux...  

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Sorry.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> scuze moi, il est parti tout seul ! :love: :love: :love:



t'as encore niqué mon fond de teint  :love:  je vais me poudrer le nez aux toilettes, je reviens  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> sinon, à part ça, je recherche 15 points pour connaitre l'extase supérieure ! :love: :love:



moi juste 133


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> 699, si c'est pas malheureux


Pfff, ben dsl hein... Je ne faits pas 30 pts de dmg à chaque couyp de boule


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2004)

Perso, je cherche 26 pts pour pouvoir enfin arrêter de faire la bise à ce DJ!!


----------



## Krynn (29 Juin 2004)

Ca chauffe bien par ici on dirait.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je cherche 26 pts pour pouvoir enfin arrêter de faire la bise à ce DJ!!


 T'en a marre de choper de l'herpes ??


----------



## huexley (29 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je cherche 26 pts pour pouvoir enfin arrêter de faire la bise à ce DJ!!



ca devrait être bon la ?


----------



## BioSS (29 Juin 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> ca devrait être bon la ?


Wow ! 30 points à lui tout seul ! Bvo


----------



## molgow (29 Juin 2004)

C'est bon oui 
Merci à tous


----------



## huexley (29 Juin 2004)

y'a qu'a


----------



## elektroseb (29 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je vais me poudrer le nez aux toilettes, je reviens  :love:



Gaffe quand même, il y a les stups à l'entrée....


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

Web'O : merfi mais fa fé mal mainfenant, f'ai la lefre supélieu'e toute gonflée...   

morale : méfiez-fous des fuiffes !


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Web'O : merfi mais fa fé mal mainfenant, f'ai la lefre supélieu'e toute gonflée...
> 
> morale : méfiez-fous des fuiffes !




cadeau pour Web'O : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, j'ai ça aussi :


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> cadeau pour Web'O :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Alèm...  Hop, nouvelle signature.


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

*Non mais, ça continue de vous coupdebouliser entre Verts.... vraiment... on va finir par croire certaines rumeurs..*


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Wahou Alem, ton nouveau grade coup de boulien :love: :love:

 C'est cb de points ??? 1000 je suppose


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Wahou Alem, ton nouveau grade coup de boulien :love: :love:
> 
> C'est cb de points ??? 1000 je suppose



ouaip ! 

macelene : je t'aime toi ! :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah je peux orgnaiser des soirées VIP !!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Wahou j'suis pas loin alors


----------



## Policier Moustachu (29 Juin 2004)

hum...


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

Policier Moustachu a dit:
			
		

> hum...




 

bon allez j'organise une AES VIP à Manhattan pendant le mois de juillet ! qui en est ?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Policier Moustachu (29 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon allez j'organise une AES VIP à Manhattan pendant le mois de juillet ! qui en est ?     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 moi ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Non mais, ça continue de vous coupdebouliser entre Verts.... vraiment... on va finir par croire certaines rumeurs..*



Oui... oui, développez...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Thanks Alèm...  Hop, nouvelle signature.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...




hum, pour moi je dirais: m'adopter c'est se faire baiser


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

on le sait deja que t'es pas un cadeau


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum, pour moi je dirais: m'adopter c'est se faire baiser




t'es un bon coup ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Remarque voui, aller, baisse la culotte


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Plus que 27 pts et j'organise moi aussi  des soirée tip top  

Pis j'ai laissé Zebig sur le bord de la route


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2004)

Il doit y avoir un complot contre toi, j'arrive plus à t'en filer :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

pareil, ca fait plus de 24h et j'ai toujoursp as de credit


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir un complot contre toi, j'arrive plus à t'en filer :love:





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


 En effet, on dirait ! :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

bon j'ai eu 4 malheureux coup de boule a distribuer 

 Macmarco il veut pas, global non plus


----------



## Krynn (29 Juin 2004)

J'ai pas de boules, j'ai pas d'amis, snif.


----------



## huexley (29 Juin 2004)

Krynn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de boules



 ouais mais la on peut pas grand chose    :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

touché :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Krynn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de boules, j'ai pas d'amis, snif.


 Y'a bien l'operation, mais c'est pas remboursé par la secu


----------



## Balooners (29 Juin 2004)

Moi je crois bien que c'est un de mes 1er post dans ce Thread  Je me suis pas fait encore trop boulisé... 

 En plus je viens de passer les 1000 posts c'est pas ti bô tout ça :love:

 Un coup de boule...Un coup de boule...Un coup de boule...Un coup de boule...Un coup de boule... pas trop fort quand même... :casse:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Et merde 
  J'en ai marre d'avoir aussi peux de jeton pour coup de bouler 


  Désolé baloo

 Plus que 19 avant les Private Party  , merci Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

et vlan ! 

_il a coulé mon porte-avion ! :love:  _


----------



## camisol (29 Juin 2004)

C'est pas un peu fini de réclamer des coups de boules, oui ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Non baloo, seulement 3pts de ta part 

 (D'ailleurs je comprend pas bien ce systeme de pts la....)


----------



## Krynn (29 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En plus je viens de passer les 1000 posts c'est pas ti bô tout ça :love:


 Voila un peu de mon karma pour avoir dépassé les 1000 postes


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu fini de réclamer des coups de boules, oui ?


Pkoi, t'es jaloux ?


----------



## seblefou (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non baloo, seulement 3pts de ta part
> 
> (D'ailleurs je comprend pas bien ce systeme de pts la....)


merci !!!! au moins, j'ai la joie et le privilège de ne pas être le seul à ne rien comprendre à ce truc...  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2004)

Une idée d'explication


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

Moi non plus, ils ne sont pas trop forts mes coups de boule ! 
 Ca doit faire dans les 4 points... peut-être un de plus quand j'aurai passé les 2000 posts...


----------



## Gargouille (29 Juin 2004)

les miens ne font pas plus de mal qu'un piqure de moustique sur un troll  :hein:


----------



## camisol (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pkoi, t'es jaloux ?



Ouais! Je voudrais arriver à rentrer dans le salon vip sans avoir à ch... des tartines super émotionnantes et pleine de finesse à chaque fois.


----------



## Balooners (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non baloo, seulement 3pts de ta part
> 
> (D'ailleurs je comprend pas bien ce systeme de pts la....)


 Tient c'est bizarre, que ça ... m'enfin....


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Gargouille a dit:
			
		

> les miens ne font pas plus de mal qu'un piqure de moustique sur un troll :hein:


Bass' ??? çà te pique ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! Je voudrais arriver à rentrer dans le salon vip sans avoir à ch... des tartines super émotionnantes et pleine de finesse à chaque fois.


Hum, personnellement, j'aimerais pouvoir y entrer TOUT COURT dans ce salon VIP 

Mesdames Messieurs
Je m'excuse de vous importuner pendant votre lecture des forums MacG ; je ne suis pas un délinquant, je ne suis pas un assasin, je dois subvenir aux (nombreux) besoins de ma femme et de mes trois (bientôt 4) enfants ; alors, pour m'aider à faire face, un ch'tit coup de boule (pas de tickets-resto ni de petites pièces plz) serait le bienvenu 
A vot' bon coeur m'sieurs-dames


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non baloo, seulement 3pts de ta part
> 
> (D'ailleurs je comprend pas bien ce systeme de pts la....)



mouhahahahaha mort de rire, alors baloo, on pèse léger?


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

Bon, je crois que je vais attendre les 2000 posts pour alourdir un peu mes coups de boule !


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, personnellement, j'aimerais pouvoir y entrer TOUT COURT dans ce salon VIP
> 
> Mesdames Messieurs
> Je m'excuse de vous importuner pendant votre lecture des forums MacG ; je ne suis pas un délinquant, je ne suis pas un assasin, je dois subvenir aux (nombreux) besoins de ma femme et de mes trois (bientôt 4) enfants ; alors, pour m'aider à faire face, un ch'tit coup de boule (pas de tickets-resto ni de petites pièces plz) serait le bienvenu
> A vot' bon coeur m'sieurs-dames


 Merde des fauchés dans la boite de nuit


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Merde des fauchés dans la boite de nuit


 Bah ouais, et pis ça doit être Jabba le Hutt qui l'a mis dans la cage !


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Que font les videurs ?


----------



## seblefou (29 Juin 2004)

le dance floor !! le dance floor !! 

*ok, je sors*
désolé


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, personnellement, j'aimerais pouvoir y entrer TOUT COURT dans ce salon VIP
> 
> Mesdames Messieurs
> Je m'excuse de vous importuner pendant votre lecture des forums MacG ; je ne suis pas un délinquant, je ne suis pas un assasin, je dois subvenir aux (nombreux) besoins de ma femme et de mes trois (bientôt 4) enfants ; alors, pour m'aider à faire face, un ch'tit coup de boule (pas de tickets-resto ni de petites pièces plz) serait le bienvenu
> A vot' bon coeur m'sieurs-dames



Moi pareil 

À vot'bon coeur m'dames messieurs


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Oh oui, un videur pour me mettre un coup de boule ! 
----
Merci Mao & Jean_Luc au passage pour vos généreux (quoique faiblard pour Mao le nouveau  ) coups de boule


----------



## seblefou (29 Juin 2004)

euh... j'viens de m'rendre compte que j'ai reçu un carton bleu...  d'habitude un coup de boule, ça me donne un carton vert... c'est normal docteur ?  
à moins que ce ne soit la bleuisse   :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2004)

merci aux joyeux donateurs du jour  :love:  je vous louperai pas demain bandes de salauds


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Attention, tu es malade, tu ne dois surtout plus poster sur macgé. Cela risquerait de contaminer tout le monde


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> euh... j'viens de m'rendre compte que j'ai reçu un carton bleu...


Un bleu tirant sur le gris ? C'est un coup de boule de newbie des forums il me semble.


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> euh... j'viens de m'rendre compte que j'ai reçu un carton bleu...  d'habitude un coup de boule, ça me donne un carton vert... c'est normal docteur ?
> à moins que ce ne soit la bleuisse   :rateau:


 Bleu ou gris plutôt.... c'est un coup de boule "neutre" de quelqu'un qui n'est pas assez "ancien"(- de 50 messages)....

 GKatarn, je crois que je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider, ça fait pas assez longtemps que je t'ai mis un coup dans le casque...
 Seblefou, j'attends les 2000 posts et j't'arrange le portrait ! 
 Au passage, ils valent un point tes coups !


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Faites chier, j'devais lui foutre la trouille


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareil
> 
> À vot'bon coeur m'dames messieurs


 Tout à l'heure ! 
 Dans 2 posts ! :love:


----------



## je@nnot (29 Juin 2004)

Comme ça fais du bien de mettre un coup de boule à un grand barbu, du haut de mes 1m75 totalement imberbe   

Hep n'y vas pas trop fort supermoquette pour la réplique


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

je m'en vais un journée et qu'est ce que je vois en rentrant : on m'a laissé dans la cage


----------



## seblefou (29 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bleu ou gris plutôt.... c'est un coup de boule "neutre" de quelqu'un qui n'est pas assez "ancien"(- de 50 messages)....


franchement c'est gris ça ?




à moins que l'écran de mon ibook soit merdique, moi j'vois du bleu....
d'ailleurs l'idée de se dire que le bleu est entre le vert et le rouge.... enfin j'me comprends...


			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, ils valent un point tes coups !


ouais, ben j'y travaille justement.... quelqu'un a de l'epo ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Voui c'est gris ca et t'as de la merde dans les yeux.
Mais c'est pas grave, on t'aime bien quand meme,..... pour te jeter des cailloux


----------



## seblefou (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Faites chier, j'devais lui foutre la trouille


même pas mal... pour la peine, t'es le prochain sur la liste (enfin si c'est possible, je n'sais plus quand j't'ai filé le dernier... :rateau:  )


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

Attention ! :rateau:
 J'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive !!!!!!! :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Attention ca va chier


----------



## FANREM (29 Juin 2004)

Annonce perso :
Internaute en mal de coups de boules cherche cogneur(se) professionnel(le) pour lui refaire la tronche sur mesure
Convient a un professionnel(le) aguerri 
Une 1ère expérience dans une mafia corse, une triade chinoise ou une expérience réussie de videur(se) dans la boite de MacG serait appréciée
Nombreux avantages en nature & fourniture de tous les accessoires nécessaires à l'exercice de cette activité :love:    :love:


----------



## Nephou (29 Juin 2004)

gaffe... ici le sol est glissant


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman, dois je te rappeler que tu me dois un coup d'boule en raison de mes bonnes connaissances des recordman de selections en rugby


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Annonce perso :
> Internaute en mal de coups de boules cherche cogneur(se) professionnel(le) pour lui refaire la tronche sur mesure
> Convient a un professionnel(le) aguerri
> Une 1ère expérience dans une mafia corse, une triade chinoise ou une expérience réussie de videur(se) dans la boite de MacG serait appréciée
> Nombreux avantages en nature & fourniture de tous les accessoires nécessaires à l'exercice de cette activité :love:    :love:


 Tu suces ??? 
 gKat, j'ai un client pour toi


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> franchement c'est gris ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hum, non c'est gris : alors ramène ton iBook au SAV, calibre ton écran ou change d'opticien


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Bassman, dois je te rappeler que tu me dois un coup d'boule en raison de mes bonnes connaissances des recordman de selections en rugby


oups 

 Rappelle le moi demain midi et il sera fait


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oups
> 
> Rappelle le moi demain midi et il sera fait


j'y manquerai pas


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu suces ???
> gKat, j'ai un client pour toi


Oulàààààà : je veux bien me faire coup-de-bouler mais rien de plus


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 *P... !!!!!!!!!!!! 

 C'est pas vrai !!!!! 
*
 Bon, je me fais une liste et dès que je peux, je matraque ceux à qui j'ai promis et ceux qui m'en ont donné !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rappelle le moi demain midi et il sera fait


J'en profite pour rappeler à tous ceux qui fréquentent ce topic que je suis preneur de tout coup de boule, donné dans la bonne humeur 
------
PS : le texte ci-dessus n'est pas du racolage


----------



## Krynn (29 Juin 2004)

Snif; je ne peux plus coupdebouler


----------



## je@nnot (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oulàààààà : je veux bien me faire coup-de-bouler mais rien de plus



Pourtant avec ton masque blanc ça doit etre sympa


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour rappeler à tous ceux qui fréquentent ce topic que je suis preneur de tout coup de boule, donné dans la bonne humeur



on y gagne quoi ?  :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, non c'est gris : alors ramène ton iBook au SAV, calibre ton écran ou change d'opticien



je crois surtout qu'il ya du photoshop là-dessous :mouais: pas possible d'avoir eu autant de coups de boule en si peu de temps .. ou alors comme dit bassman c'est que ca su**  :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Euh... j'vais eviter de te montrer ma liste alors   :love: 

 Je vous aime


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on y gagne quoi ? :rateau: :mouais:


Euh, un coup de boule rendu avec plaisir


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Arglllll j'suis a 11 pts du bonheur


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je crois surtout qu'il ya du photoshop là-dessous :mouais: pas possible d'avoir eu autant de coups de boule en si peu de temps .. ou alors comme dit bassman c'est que ca su**  :love:


Ben si tu regarde les dates, il a eu 5 coups de boule (en pts, on ne voit pas) en 3 jours, ce qui n'est pas exceptionnel, comparé à certains membres velus entourés de mouches qui hantent ce topic


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Arglllll j'suis a 11 pts du bonheur



Faites gaffe il va gicler !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

c'pas tout çà mais j'ai d'autres geysers à fouetter


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Arglllll j'suis a 11 pts du bonheur


 Moi à 31 du carré VIP :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Arglllll j'suis a 11 pts du bonheur


C'est le droit d'organiser les soirées VIP, c'est çà ? 
Quand je pense à toutes les bassesses que tu as dû commettre pour avoir autant de pts en aussi peu de temps...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tout à l'heure !
> Dans 2 posts ! :love:



Pour l'instant certains sont hors de ma portée, mais je compte bien dès que possible les approvisionner en cryptonite


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je crois surtout qu'il ya du photoshop là-dessous :mouais: pas possible d'avoir eu autant de coups de boule en si peu de temps .. ou alors comme dit bassman c'est que ca su**  :love:


  Même pas ! 





 PS : Merci à ces personnes !  
 Vous êtes sur ma hotlist !


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2004)

Merci aux gentils qui viennent de me coup de bouler, allez un petit effort les autres je suis plus qu'à 17 points !


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux gentils qui viennent de me coup de bouler, allez un petit effort les autres je suis plus qu'à 17 points !


juste bravo pour ton concours    :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

je veux sortir, je veux sortir, je veux sortir de cette putain de cage :sick:


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

Heu !!! si vous voulez venir dans mon salon  , va falloir me faire des petits cadeaux  

     des coups, des coups....  _non pas trop quand même   _


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar et macelene servis. je sais ce ne sont que de tout petits coup d'boule :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heu !!! si vous voulez venir dans mon salon  , va falloir me faire des petits cadeaux
> 
> des coups, des coups....  _non pas trop quand même   _



C'est déjà fait...   Mais visiblement il était pas assez fort...


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Dark Templar et macelene servis. je sais ce ne sont que de tout petits coup d'boule :rose:


 
Merci :love:


Mais keskifon à la direction???  Peux plus rien donner, c'est pô juste :mouais:
Je crois que je vais faire une réclamation.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heu !!! si vous voulez venir dans mon salon  , va falloir me faire des petits cadeaux
> 
> des coups, des coups....  _non pas trop quand même   _



Bon je viens d'arriver  On se fait une soirée quoi ce soir?


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

merci Webo


----------



## macelene (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens d'arriver  On se fait une soirée quoi ce soir?


 
yep trop :style:   pas de problèmes. 

    

au fait on *Invite qui   .....*

*    *

*allez à ce soir. on m'appelle dans mon aquarium      *


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> je veux sortir, je veux sortir, je veux sortir de cette putain de cage :sick:


 Je t'ai mis sur ma hotlist pour les peintures !


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> yep trop :style:   pas de problèmes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soirée fumage de petard pour rester dans l'aquarium ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai mis sur ma hotlist pour les peintures !


cool, content que ça t'ai plu


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi à 31 du carré VIP :mouais:



T'en fais pas j'vais pas t'louper le d'jeun's


----------



## elektroseb (29 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux gentils qui viennent de me coup de bouler, allez un petit effort les autres je suis plus qu'à 17 points !



Aller hop, ça y est, 50 posts...

Comme ça, je peux te filer..... 1 Point...  :rose:


----------



## BioSS (29 Juin 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Aller hop, ça y est, 50 posts...
> 
> Comme ça, je peux te filer..... 1 Point...  :rose:


ouuuaaaawwww..... coooooooouuuuuuuuuul.....


----------



## je@nnot (29 Juin 2004)

bon on se calme par ici je suis en train de regarder la keynote   

si vous continuez je vais distribuer des coup de boule ......à 1 points :rose:


----------



## seblefou (29 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, non c'est gris : alors ramène ton iBook au SAV, calibre ton écran ou change d'opticien


 j'viens d'ouvrir ça sous un éditeur de qualité et j'ai regardé de très près les couleurs #7983A8 et #767F9B... c'est du bleu qui tire vers le gris... 

qui a dit que je suis de mauvaise fois ? ...


----------



## macmarco (29 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> j'viens d'ouvrir ça sous un éditeur de qualité et j'ai regardé de très près les couleurs #7983A8 et #767F9B... c'est du bleu qui tire vers le gris...
> 
> qui a dit que je suis de mauvaise fois ? ...


 Loin de nous cette intention !


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

euh... moi !


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2004)

pitié,donnez moi des coups de boule,pour changer de statut,en ce moment j'ai,en compagnie 
d'autres malheureux, le malheur d'etre traité de GOGO,
a chaque fois queje regarde mes boules ,c'est pareil,
"dans la cage aux gogo"
.
si c'est FINN qui a trouvé ça,il va voir sa gueule a la récré  !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> pitié,donnez moi des coups de boule,pour changer de statut,en ce moment j'ai,en compagnie
> d'autres malheureux, le malheur d'etre traité de GOGO,
> a chaque fois queje regarde mes boules ,c'est pareil,
> "dans la cage aux gogo"
> ...



C'est bien de Finn ça d'avoir proposé le test qui consiste à faire entrer le gogo dans la cage   En plus il aurait trouvé la façon de faire entrer des boules dans un cube! :mouais:  Ben ça alors quel inventeur ce Finn!


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Finn aurait trouvé la façon de faire entrer rond dans un carré! :mouais:  Ben ça alors quel inventeur ce Finn!


.
et oui,quand je sais pas je l'accuse   ,vu sa probité,nul doute qu'il repertoriera ma légitime souffrance, sur le responsable de cette phrase qui atteint douloureusement ma retine 
FINN payera maintenant pour toutes les injustices qui accablent le pauvre arico
ce vaillant pilier du bar,assez sobre ma foi sauf le dimanche,et quand c'est pas lui
qui paye l'ardoise,
grrmm grmmeumm ! " la cage au gogos,je vous l'demande un peu"
:rose:


----------



## kisco (29 Juin 2004)

alors ça se passe par ici ? une belle baston ?
j'arrive!! 
pif&%*PAF*ç% coup de boule en série!!


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ce vaillant pilier du bar


tu l'as dit !!!
d'ailleurs si on pouvait rapprocher le bar de la cage...


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> juste bravo pour ton concours    :love:


Alleeeeez, un p'tit effort quoi, chuis plus qu'à 6 points :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien de Finn ça d'avoir proposé le test qui consiste à faire entrer le gogo dans la cage   En plus il aurait trouvé la façon de faire entrer des boules dans un cube! :mouais:  Ben ça alors quel inventeur ce Finn!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> p
> si c'est FINN qui a trouvé ça,il va voir sa gueule a la récré  !



te plaint pas on n'a pas encore mis le chauffage


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juin 2004)

Kilou tout le monde :love:

C'est ma tournée, j'offre... il suffit de demander... :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

salut chérie ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou tout le monde :love:
> 
> C'est ma tournée, j'offre... il suffit de demander... :love: :love:



Je suis prêt Kilounette...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Vas y j'ai viré les lunettes


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2004)

un petit pour le champagne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

Arghhhh mais moi c'est le gros poilu (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) que je veux kooodboooler  :love:


----------



## Krynn (30 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est ma tournée, j'offre... il suffit de demander..



C'est quand tu veux. Je suis a toi


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

Krynn a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand tu veux. Je suis a toi




Bouges pas...

 moi aussi j'aime bien donner  :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh mais moi c'est le gros poilu (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chers administrateurs du forum macgé,

Depuis quelques temps je reçois nombre de menaces visant mon intégrité physique. J'etais jusqu'à présent capable de me défendre, mais il semble qu'un tueur a gage (au moins 30pts dans ta gueule) ait été engagé pour me supprimer.

Je ne sais pourquoi je fais l'objet d'un tel acharnement, peut être du a mon succès auprès des filles.
Je vous demande de mettre a ma disposition des "super coup de boules" afin que je puisse me defendre car je n'ose plus sortir aujourd'hui.


Dans l'espérance d'avoir trouvé une oreille attentive,
Je vous pries d'accepter, messieurs, l'expressions de mes considerations les plus sinceres.

M. Le Troll
15 rue du couvent
56841 Plumenec-Kerrentré


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

je viens de me le faire dans une ruelle sombre... il se réveillait à peine !   :casse: :casse:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

et vlan plus de dents le roberto !


----------



## macelene (30 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et vlan plus de dents et de lunettes... le roberto !



 *Bon, c'est pas le tout ça Alem, tu la fais quand ta soirée V.I.P. ??? *  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Pfou il a pas l'air demerde, filez moi les 4 pts qui mansque et je m'en occupe


----------



## Krynn (30 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bouges pas... moi aussi j'aime bien donner


 
 Wahh, ca c'est du coup de boulage. 17pts


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

c'est inhumain de laisser qq1 dans une cage pendant plusieurs jours :sick: 
sans compter le fait de se faire traiter de gogo  
un p'tit coup de boule pour m'aider à sortir de cabanne


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oups
> 
> Rappelle le moi demain midi et il sera fait


faut passer à la caisse


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> c'est inhumain de laisser qq1 dans une cage pendant plusieurs jours :sick:
> sans compter le fait de se faire traiter de gogo
> un p'tit coup de boule pour m'aider à sortir de cabanne


Ouais, pas mieux 
Et même si tout le monde le lèche, j'aimerais bien enfin pouvoir faire la bise au DJ


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> faut passer à la caisse


Ben, rappelle moi çà demain : quota dépassé aujourd'hui


----------



## fwedo (30 Juin 2004)

bon, ca fait longtemps que je me suis castagné, allez, je fais tomber la veste !



-je remet la veste....j'ai eu droit à donner qu'un coup de boule...90 % de la page m'est interdite...je dois frapper les autres d'abord.... :mouais:  -


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben, rappelle moi çà demain : quota dépassé aujourd'hui


ça s'adressait (surtout) à bassman, pour bonne réponse à: "question pour un coup d'boule".
mais je te rappellerai ça demain


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

Oui, j'avais bien compris  
mais tu sais, faut pas lui en vouloir à Bassman : à force de donner des coups de boule, il n'a plus toute sa tête et il oublie ses engagements


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'avais bien compris
> mais tu sais, faut pas lui en vouloir à Bassman : à force de donner des coups de boule, il n'a plus toute sa tête et il oublie ses engagements



Il ne sait plus où donner de la tête


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bon, ca fait longtemps que je me suis castagné, allez, je fais tomber la veste !
> 
> 
> 
> -je remet la veste....j'ai eu droit à donner qu'un coup de boule...90 % de la page m'est interdite...je dois frapper les autres d'abord.... :mouais: -


Essaye toujours !


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bon, ca fait longtemps que je me suis castagné, allez, je fais tomber la veste !
> 
> 
> 
> -je remet la veste....j'ai eu droit à donner qu'un coup de boule...90 % de la page m'est interdite...je dois frapper les autres d'abord.... :mouais:  -


fait peter ton coup d'boule


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Pinaise, a 4 pts du bonheur 

 Mac aioli, je ne t'ai pas oublié, en mimlieu d'AM t'as ton coup de boule


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Il ne sait plus où donner de la tête


----------



## huexley (30 Juin 2004)

Bass au reveil ca fait peur  :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Pfff c'estp as la bonne serie ca  

 Moi c'est Troll de Troy et pas Lanfeust


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

Ca coup d'boule mou encore


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juin 2004)

là ca devrait etre bon !


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Pfff m'en parle pas, j'peux tarter personne (c'est pas l'envie qui me manque pourtant), et j'suis coincé a 4 pts du bonheur


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> là ca devrait etre bon !


  Ca c'est quand je mettais le feu dans la cage du gogo 

 Depuis que je suis dans la carré VIP, j'ai tombé la fourrure qui me sert de slip


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juin 2004)

merci bibi :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai tombé la fourrure qui me sert de slip



ca explique donc les mouches :mouais:     :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

non car si tu observe bien, les mouches etait deja sur la photo dans la cage du gogo.

 Et puis n'etant pas toi meme dans le carré VIP, tu ne sais pas ce qu'il s'y passe :mystere:


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis n'etant pas toi meme dans le carré VIP, tu ne sais pas ce qu'il s'y passe :mystere:



ca explique pourquoi on ne voit pas tous les smileys !


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

non c'est moi qui en invente ca


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2004)

Allez, une p'tite chanson pour se remettre en selle !
Ça fait 2 jours que je l'ai dans la tête, je voulais en faire profiter tout le monde 

hum... ça fait 

D
I
S
C
O
...
D
I
S
C
O
...

toutes les paroles par là ! 
 :love:  :love:    :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

Zoli :hein:


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

j'ai demandé l'avis d'un observatoire international à propos de la cage du gogo.
reponse: traitement inhumain, surpopulation (taux de remplissage de la cage superieur au nombre de places prévues), manque d'hygiene, peines beaucoup trop longues, tortures morales (on aurait vu certains personnages narguer les "prisonniers" avec des coupes de champagne et d'autres s'acoupler avec un DJ) et ne parlons pas de la direction qui prefere ignorer les problèmes bien à l'abris dans son carré VIP.


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

M'en fou j'organise mes propres soirée maintenant


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

Mais que font la Croix-Rouge, Amnesty International et autres ONG ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

ONG ?? OnaNisme chez les Gauchers ??


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

J'ignorais que tu n'étais pas droitier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

et tu savais pour l'onanisme ? 
et tu n'as rien fait ? 

ingrat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ingrat



ou alors tu en as bien profité !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

Mouahahahahahaha   

PS : dsl, _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
_


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ou alors tu en as bien profité !


En attendant, merci de m'avoir fait sortir de la cage du gogo, çà devenait mal fréquenté  
Bon, il est où ce DJ que je le bise (sans 'a')


----------



## BioSS (30 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, merci de m'avoir fait sortir de la cage du gogo, çà devenait mal fréquenté
> Bon, il est où ce DJ que je le bise (sans 'a')


t'en es à combien de points ? Parce que là je suis déjà occupé ave le DJ (je lui apprend deux trois trucs, faut dire qu'il est pas très doué     )


----------



## kisco (30 Juin 2004)

pour ceux qui savent plus qui coupdebouler, je suis tjs là !! :love:
et je sais me défendre et rendre !


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Raaaah putain :

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mac-aïoli.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> t'en es à combien de points ?


301 , grâce à Finn_Atlas, qu'il en soit publiquement remercié


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui savent plus qui coupdebouler, je suis tjs là !! :love:
> et je sais me défendre et rendre !


Je n'aurais pas dit mieux : tu me le rappelle demain, quota déjà atteint , pfff  :-/


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2004)

qui n'e n veut?


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui n'e n veut?


 C'est pas d'refus !


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui n'e n veut?


Je suis tjrs preneur d'un coup de boule 
Attends, j'enlève mon casque


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui n'e n veut?


 Vas y eclate moi la gueule


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2004)

dans la gueule a macmarco

mais bassman et gkatarn, je ne puis pas vous en filer


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

pfou c'est vraiment le merdier les coups de boules


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tjrs preneur d'un coup de boule
> Attends, j'enlève mon casque


 faut rendre 
(pas manger son vomi !)


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui n'e n veut?


 moi


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> moi



mais t'es meme pas majeur   

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut rendre
> (pas manger son vomi !)



ouais t'as intérêt    ca fait mal hein ouais? plus que 124


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

Dis Bassman ? T'as eu mon coup d'boule ou pas ?
 Il s'est passé un truc bizarre quand j'ai cliqué sur "Faire tourner la boule à facette", j'ai eu droit à "Vous avez blablablablablabla24 hblablablabla...." !!!


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

non j'ai pas eu


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non j'ai pas eu


 *M...!!!!!*


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, a 4 pts du bonheur
> 
> Mac aioli, je ne t'ai pas oublié, en mimlieu d'AM t'as ton coup de boule


mauvais payeur


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

J'ai essayé pourtant


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé pourtant


ah, ça, si tu depenses tous tes coups d' boule alors que tu es endetté  

je tiens à signaler qu' à partir de dorenavant la maison ne fait plus crédit

veuillez passer à la caisse dés que possible


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> t'en es à combien de points ? Parce que là je suis déjà occupé ave le DJ (je lui apprend deux trois trucs, faut dire qu'il est pas très doué     )


Tu donnes 7 pts à priori


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

bon, j'ai compris. vous voulez me faire crever dans cette cage  
même plus l'espoir  d'une liberation conditionnelle   :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## Krynn (30 Juin 2004)

Je peux encore coup de bouler . Qui veux le prochain?


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

Krynn a dit:
			
		

> Je peux encore coup de bouler . Qui veux le prochain?


ici. et je tiens à preciser que je rends les coups


----------



## seblefou (30 Juin 2004)

prems !  , promis ce soir j'te rends la pareille (un point quoi...)


----------



## Krynn (30 Juin 2004)

Voila, pour vous 2.
 je continue temps que j'en ai encore. c'est jour de fete


----------



## BioSS (30 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> ici. et je tiens à preciser que je rends les coups


ouais mais pas avec la même puissance


----------



## BioSS (30 Juin 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> prems !  , promis ce soir j'te rends la pareille (un point quoi...)


Ouah !!! Trop fort !!!


----------



## BioSS (30 Juin 2004)

je rêve ou quoi ? Aujourd'hui c castagne de petit bras lol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> (pas manger son vomi !)



ah  flute


----------



## Krynn (30 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> je rêve ou quoi ? Aujourd'hui c castagne de petit bras lol


 on t'attendait pour retablir la situation :casse:


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais pas avec la même puissance


montres un peu ta force :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ah  flute



bah y a qu'a lécher une ZX


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai compris. vous voulez me faire crever dans cette cage
> même plus l'espoir  d'une liberation conditionnelle   :sick:  :hosto:


ah ben c'est le moment d'ouvrir les yeux   

bassman? t'as bien jeté la clé dans les chiottes, comme convenu? vient, on m'a refilé de nouveaux prooduits  :love:


----------



## kisco (30 Juin 2004)

même pas mal !!


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ben c'est le moment d'ouvrir les yeux
> 
> bassman? t'as bien jeté la clé dans les chiottes, comme convenu? vient, on m'a refilé de nouveaux prooduits  :love:



Ben oui moi on me dit de faire, je fais.

D'ailleurs attention Kisco, marche pas la je viens de faire justement


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou tout le monde :love:
> 
> C'est ma tournée, j'offre... il suffit de demander... :love: :love:



Je veux bien offrir ma tournée mais...



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ****



...et c comme ça pour plein de monde mes petits chéris... c'est pô zuste... faut augmenter le nombre de coups de boule à la semaine   :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Juin 2004)

Ou bien changer de cible : vas-y, frappe moi


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

où tu veut quand tu veut lol


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juin 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien changer de cible : vas-y, frappe moi


Paf! Un bon coup de boule Chose modernien dans ton pif!    
Suffit de demander :love:


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

et moi je peut en avoir un lol


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

Coucou Modern_Thing ! 
Dès que je peux t'y a droit !  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juin 2004)

Doucement, je veux pas me défoncer le crâne tout de mêm  laissez moi un peu le temps de récupérer avant de frapper à nouveau!

Enfin! si tu insistes, PIF! voilà qui devrait d'assomer quelques temps! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Modern_Thing !
> Dès que je peux t'y a droit !  :love:


"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Déjà? J'en ai pas donné beaucoup pourtant...  Enfin! vous verrez la tournée de demain!


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
> 
> Déjà? J'en ai pas donné beaucoup pourtant...  Enfin! vous verrez la tournée de demain!



Bah oui ! On en est tous là ! 
C'est vrai que c'est frustrant !


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

moi je choisit minutieusement a qui je les donne


----------



## BioSS (30 Juin 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Doucement, je veux pas me défoncer le crâne tout de mêm  laissez moi un peu le temps de récupérer avant de frapper à nouveau!
> 
> Enfin! si tu insistes, PIF! voilà qui devrait d'assomer quelques temps! :love:



Enfin pas vraiment, t'es relativement nouvelle ici, tes coups de coeur n'ont pas encore d'influence.


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

plus on est inscrit depuis logtemps plus le nombre de point est élevé ??


----------



## kisco (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> plus on est inscrit depuis logtemps plus le nombre de point est élevé ??



très bonne question, j'ai pas tout pigé à ce sujet... chuis nul, oui, frappez.moi


----------



## macmarco (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> plus on est inscrit depuis logtemps plus le nombre de point est élevé ??



Une explication avancée par Dark Templar...


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juin 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pas vraiment, t'es relativement nouvelle ici, tes coups de coeur n'ont pas encore d'influence.


Quand on arrive quelque part, certes, le temps peut compter mais l'intégration à un milieu prime souvent sur la durée...


----------



## kisco (30 Juin 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une explication avancée par Dark Templar...



assez compliqué leur truc!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> moi je choisit minutieusement a qui je les donne



bah voyons c'est vrai que ca peut faire toute la différence


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une explication avancée par Dark Templar...


 avancée n'est pas joueé...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

défoulez vous défoulez vous qu'ils disaient  :love:


----------



## iMax (1 Juillet 2004)

Viendez, viendez me donner des coups de boulle :rateau: 

J'les rend


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Viendez, viendez me donner des coups de boulle :rateau:
> 
> J'les rend



tu crois que tu peux vraiment apres 30mn de coma ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Pfff... J'peux jamais en donner à mon copain Alem moi :'(


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... J'peux jamais en donner à mon copain Alem moi :'(


 Pffff oublie moi aussi


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... J'peux jamais en donner à mon copain Alem moi :'(



par contre, je peux t'en donner de temps à autre ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Ben moi aussi.. mais j'aurais cru qu'au bout d'un sevrage obligatoire de 3 jours, je pourrais coudbouler tous mes potes en revenant, ben bernique ouais !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff oublie moi aussi


 peux pas non plus tiens !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Une explication avancée par Dark Templar...


Un qui suit, ça mérite bien un coup de boule


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

Le problème est que dans ce thread, il n'y a finallement que les mêmes qui y sont...


Faudrait faire de l'entrisme, du prosélytisme (ppffffuuu...que de gros mots ce matin...), dans les autres forums, afin de renvoyer de la chair fraîche par ici ...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> peux pas non plus tiens !!!


Souviens toi avec émotion de ton premier coup de boule et file moi en un !


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

T'as un rhume pour eternuer comme ca ce matin ? 
 A tes souhaits en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Souviens toi avec émotion de ton premier coup de boule et file moi en un !


 He... Regarde ton tableau de bord


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> He... Regarde ton tableau de bord


Ha oui c'est vrai, bon ben penses-y la semaine prochaine alors


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Juillet 2004)

bon, j'ai mon petit stock quotidien à distribuer!  
j'attend toujours une aide pour me faire la belle de cette cage du gogo.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

memo : filer 3 coups de boules respectifs à vercoquin, jptk et Mackie !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai mon petit stock quotidien à distribuer!
> j'attend toujours une aide pour me faire la belle de cette cage du gogo.


Je suis preneur pour une partie du stock 
Et pour te faire sortir, faut d'abord que j'en distribue à d'autres avant de t'en remettre un


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je suis preneur pour une partie du stock
> Et pour te faire sortir, faut d'abord que j'en distribue à d'autres avant de t'en remettre un


idem, désolé


----------



## Gargouille (1 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> idem, désolé



ca copule dur ici !    :hein:


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2004)

allez-y chuis pret à recevoir et rendre !!

tellement crevé aujourdhui je vais rien sentir!


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> allez-y chuis pret à recevoir et rendre !!
> 
> tellement crevé aujourdhui je vais rien sentir!


j't'ai fait une petite frappe chirurgicale sur le pif


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2004)

ouch ! :casse:


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Juillet 2004)

euh, t'as pas dit que tu rendais :rose:


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2004)

j'attends d'avoir le droit


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Juillet 2004)

les temps de récupération de la forcede frappe sont beaucoup trop long


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2004)

un p'tit coup par ci, un autre par là :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juillet 2004)

Par ici alors s'il vous plait!!! :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Par ici alors s'il vous plait!!! :love: :love:



C'est comme ça que tu aides ta maman...  :casse:  :love:   Allez, hop un coup de boule.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

ca fait du bien, là où çà fait du bien  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Par ici alors s'il vous plait!!! :love: :love:




T'as déjà reçu    :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2004)

[SM] :love: t'aime ça Finn :love: [/SM]


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca fait du bien, là où çà fait du bien  :love:


Et il n'y a pas de mal à se faire du bien ...


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Pfou moi c'est pas l'heure pour la distrib encore


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juillet 2004)

Moi non plus mais comme disent les autres plus haut, on n'a vraiment que le bien qu'on se fait :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon bah j'va aller bosser 
j'ressayerais demain :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et il n'y a pas de mal à se faire du bien ...



Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de Finn :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## huexley (1 Juillet 2004)

Ca passe trop vite


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

moi j'attend cet aprèm que vous baisiez votre attention, et PAN


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le bonheur c'est simple comme un coup de Finn :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attend cet aprèm que vous baisiez votre attention, et PAN




Quoi?   Déjà mon attention, j'en fais ce que je veux...   Et si tu parlais de mon pantalon, il va bien merci.  :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## turnover (1 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de faire quelques PAN. Dur de trouver quelqu'un sur qui on a pas déjà cliqué


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Voui comme WebO j'avoue etre trop matisé par ton post mondial moquette


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Dur de trouver quelqu'un sur qui on a pas déjà cliqué


moi je suis sûr qu'y en a qui ne m'ont pas donné la raclée que je méritais  


j'ai aussi un peu de rab


----------



## BioSS (1 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire quelques PAN. Dur de trouver quelqu'un sur qui on a pas déjà cliqué


hep hep hep !! Et moi  alors ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire quelques PAN. Dur de trouver quelqu'un sur qui on a pas déjà cliqué


Euh... moi?


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire quelques PAN. Dur de trouver quelqu'un sur qui on a pas déjà cliqué



C'est que t'as pas bien cherché !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire quelques PAN. Dur de trouver quelqu'un sur qui on a pas déjà cliqué



il me faut 100 points au cas ou


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juillet 2004)

Un grand merci à tous mes coup-de-bouleurs :love: :love: :love: Vous êtes sur ma liste dès que j'ai du crédit


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2004)

Vu la taille de ma ... barre disco, je dois pas fréquenter les bonnes personnes moi !


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vu la taille de ma ... barre disco, je dois pas fréquenter les bonnes personnes moi !


t'es servi


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vu la taille de ma ... barre disco, je dois pas fréquenter les bonnes personnes moi !



Je suis contre les fusils hypodermiques en général


----------



## Krynn (1 Juillet 2004)

Distribution gratuite au hasard.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> memo : filer 3 coups de boules respectifs à vercoquin, jptk et Mackie !



vercoquin, c'est fait 

Reste donc jptk+Mackie (on va leur faire un prix de gros  )
liste à laquelle vont se rajouter :
-supermoquette
-Bassman
-FANREM
-turnover
-GlobalCut :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

COMMENT ÇA AU HASARD ??? Mais je suis là moi et pas par hasard du tout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

supermomo-evidemment c'est règlé il a son compte : et une moustache épilé une !


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Voui comme tu le dis BackCat, tu n'es pas la par hasard, alors que tout le monde s'accorde a dire que le hasard fait bien choses 


Maintenant faut nous laisser tranquille


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> COMMENT ÇA AU HASARD ??? Mais je suis là moi et pas par hasard du tout



Maoooooo styyyyyyle   :love:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> t'es servi


Alors çà c'est gentil, tiens, ton post me plait ... retour à l'envoyeur !
J'aime bien foutre des coupsde boule !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui comme tu le dis BackCat, tu n'es pas la par hasard, alors que tout le monde s'accorde a dire que le hasard fait bien choses
> 
> 
> Maintenant faut nous laisser tranquille



si j'avais su que mon coup de boule le ferais passé devant moi, ben je


----------



## MrStone (1 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si j'avais su que mon coup de boule le ferais passé devant moi, ben je




Allo ?????


..... je crois qu'on vient de perdre Supermoquette :rateau:


 :mouais:


----------



## Krynn (1 Juillet 2004)

Wha, ca y est j'ai bouliser au max. Mais je ne suis jamais contre un prendre 1 en retour :casse:


----------



## Hurrican (1 Juillet 2004)

Tu serais pas un tentinet interessé Mr Stone ? 

Ben désolé, j'ai trop mal à la tronche ce soir, je suis vidé ! Crédit à 0.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> vercoquin, c'est fait
> 
> Reste donc jptk+Mackie (on va leur faire un prix de gros  )
> liste à laquelle vont se rajouter :
> ...





Ainsi que :
-MrStone
-Krynn

.. pfiou tous mes coups d'boule sont réservés pour une semaine au moins ! :mouais:


----------



## je@nnot (1 Juillet 2004)

bon alors c'est parti

[post-edit] et merde je suis neutre pffffffff [/post-edit]


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> bon alors c'est parti
> 
> [post-edit] et merde je suis neutre pffffffff [/post-edit]



neutre?    ben tiens prend ca


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

un suisse ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

Nom de Zeus !  v'là t'y pas qu'on en est à la page 69 ! 
On va rattraper les wagonnets de la MGZ à ce train là ! 

 il faut dire aussi que la plupart des voyageurs de la MGZ ont pris ce train en marche et font chauffer la chaudière !


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2004)

69 ? un bon chiffre ça...


----------



## macmarco (1 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 
 Y en a qui ne perdent rien pour attendre !


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

qui n'en veut il m'en reste en stock


----------



## Anonyme. (1 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> qui n'en veut il m'en reste en stock



Envoie la purée j'aime çà


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> qui n'en veut il m'en reste en stock



chuis pas contre


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> un suisse ?



parle pas d'malheur


----------



## Anonyme. (1 Juillet 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Envoie la purée j'aime çà



un p'tit goût de "reviens-y"


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

j'en veut aussi moi


----------



## Anonyme. (1 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> j'en veut aussi moi



triple ration que je t'ai mis !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Roh pinaize !! J'ai pris une de ces rafale !!!!! Mais j'ai pris les noms aussi. Croyez moi, _ça ne restera pas sans conséquences !!!_   Dès que je récupère le crâne ancestral et la toute-puissance, z'allez cracher vos chicots, même cte grosse tantouse de skeletor il paraîtra mieux équipé que vous après ça...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Roh pinaize !! J'ai pris une de ces rafale !!!!!



j'te crois pas


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Vous êtes des rats parce que vous êtes francs à 4 !! Mais je vous jure que je me laisserai pas faire !!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2004)

beuuuuuuuuwwwwwwwwwaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Wahou 3 MGZ en tête :love: :love


----------



## Krynn (2 Juillet 2004)

Snif, j'attend toujours tous seul sur le banc. Personne ne m'invite.
la vie est trop cruelle    :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

Je veux bien attendre avec toi. 

_A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder les gens tant qu'y en a
Te parler du bon temps qu'est mort ou qui r'viendra
En serrant dans ma main tes p'tits doigts
Pis donner à bouffer à des pigeons idiots
Leur filer des coups d'pieds pour de faux
Et entendre ton rire qui lézarde les murs
Qui sait surtout guérir mes blessures
Te raconter un peu comment j'étais mino
Les bonbecs fabuleux qu'on piquait chez l'marchand
Car-en-sac et Minto, caramel à un franc
Et les mistrals gagnants

A r'marcher sous la pluie cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder la vie tant qu'y en a
Te raconter la Terre en te bouffant des yeux
Te parler de ta mère un p'tit peu
Et sauter dans les flaques pour la faire râler
Bousiller nos godasses et s'marrer
Et entendre ton rire comme on entend la mer
S'arrêter, r'partir en arrière
Te raconter surtout les carambars d'antan et les cocos bohères
Et les vrais roudoudous qui nous coupaient les lèvres
Et nous niquaient les dents
Et les mistrals gagnants

A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
Et regarder le soleil qui s'en va
Te parler du bon temps qu'est mort et je m'en fou
Te dire que les méchants c'est pas nous
Que si moi je suis barge, ce n'est que de tes yeux
Car ils ont l'avantage d'être deux
Et entendre ton rire s'envoler aussi haut
Que s'envolent les cris des oiseaux
Te raconter enfin qu'il faut aimer la vie
Et l'aimer même si le temps est assassin
Et emporte avec lui les rires des enfants
Et les mistrals gagnants
Et les mistrals gagnants
_


----------



## macmarco (2 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien attendre avec toi.
> 
> _A m'asseoir sur un banc cinq minutes avec toi
> Et regarder les gens tant qu'y en a
> ...



Tintintintiiin !!!


----------



## aricosec (2 Juillet 2004)

youpii ! , je ne suis plus dans la cage aux gogos  :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Voui maintenant tu fais la bise a l'herpes du DJ


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi que :
> -MrStone
> -Krynn
> 
> .. pfiou tous mes coups d'boule sont réservés pour une semaine au moins ! :mouais:


Et moi, en privé, tu te souviens pas ?? Je pense même que je devrai passer devant tt le monde pour ce que te m'as fait mdr


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

C'est marrant comme y'en a qui serait pret a coucher pour des points disco   


 "Jeune fille, tu rêves d'avoir plein de points disco ???
  Tu peux donc me contacter au 06....
 Dispo 24/24, consultation sans RdV
 Paris province et alentours"


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2004)

D'ailleurs, certains ont tellement de points disco qu'on pourrait (avec les réserves d'usage) se poser des questions


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Ouais Alem c'est honteux ca


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2004)

Chuuuuut, Alem est vert... il serait capable de te modérer 

Euh, et toi çà va ? Pas trop mal aux hémoroïdesl ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Boarf pas peur d'Alem, j'assumerais.

Quand aux hemorroides, moi pas connaitre


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quand aux hemorroides, moi pas connaitre



Normal chuis propre sur moi


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Normal chuis propre sur moi


 Puis ta moustache est douce donc n'irrite pas


----------



## je@nnot (2 Juillet 2004)

Bon peut-etre qu'aujourd'hui je récupère mon iBook (SAV) . Alors je dois exprimer ma joie.

Le premier qui demande je le frappe


----------



## MrStone (2 Juillet 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Bon peut-etre qu'aujourd'hui je récupère mon iBook (SAV) . Alors je dois exprimer ma joie.
> 
> Le premier qui demande je le frappe



Preum's  :love: :love:

_
     Tout coup de boule sera rendu *
      La maison ne fait plus crédit





* Dans la limite des stocks disponibles _


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

Frappe si t'as le courage


----------



## je@nnot (2 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Frappe si t'as le courage


Quoi, de la provocation, et bim pour toi.


[post edit] bien joué maintenant je suis neutre   [/post edit]


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2004)

J'en veux, j'en veux


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

moi aussi !!!! alez y avant que je parte


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

pour le crédit ça marche comment ??


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> pour le crédit ça marche comment ??


 Pas en floodant


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

non ca c'est sur


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

sorry les amis....ceci dit y'en a qui font pire et qui triple post


----------



## pem (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> sorry les amis....ceci dit y'en a qui font pire et qui triple post



Hein global ?   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Meuh non pas global, c'est pas son genre


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

D'ailleurs il le dira lui meme, le flood c'est mal


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Par contre l'ultra flood c'est son truc


----------



## kisco (2 Juillet 2004)

snif, mac-aïoli je peux tjs pas te rendre, mais tu perd rien pour attendre !!

y en a d'autres qui vont ramasser une branlée, gniark gniark


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

bassman pas bien le triple post pourquoi toi on ne te dit rien looool


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2004)

C'est pour...


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2004)

illustrer son propos


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Note que je t'ai laissé finir ton double post guytan :love: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> y en a d'autres qui vont ramasser une branlée, gniark gniark


Oh oui, oh ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii encore


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> bassman pourquoi toi on ne te dit rien looool


Paskeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhh 
Bon, je vais t'expliquer : regarde la longueur de sa _b***,_ pardon de sa ligne verte "disco" et compare avec la tienne...
Ah, t'es déçu hein


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

je viens de comprendre vive les pots de vin en coup de boule


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> je viens de comprendre vive les pots de vin en coup de boule



salut nioub', nan, t'as rien compris


----------



## MrStone (2 Juillet 2004)

Prochains inscrits sur ma liste d'attente pour le roto-coupd'boul

- Shralldam
- Bioss
- Kisco
- Pingouinet
- [inscris ton nom ici]

...par contre ça sera pour lundi, j'ai les batteries à plat et ce vikende je fais dodo moi


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2004)

encore 68 petits points facile à m'donner pas tenté?


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas. Non je ne reclamerais pas.


 Moi j'veux bien 


 Et merde


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2004)

Accro au coup de boule ?
Tu n'as pas de volonté


----------



## Pingouinounet (2 Juillet 2004)

J'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux... Allez soyer koolos les meufs


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

vu que j'ai rien compis je mérite un coup de boule


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2004)

Ayaaaah ! J'ai bien dormi (j'ai fait un rêve étrange - il y avait greg qui ronflait la table de multiplication par 8 en jonglant avec des louis d'or, mais bon...) 
Bonjour !


----------



## kisco (2 Juillet 2004)

lol ! le malade!!


----------



## elektroseb (2 Juillet 2004)

Message vBulletin
Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

Pffff, déjà que je ne peux donner qu'un point à la fois, si en plus je ne suis pas livré en munitions, c'est la mort du petit commerce...

Y a pas un marché noir pour les coups de boule?


----------



## MrStone (2 Juillet 2004)

Pingouinounet a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux, j'en veux, j'en veux... Allez soyer koolos les *meufs*
> --------------------
> Je suis le *Suoper* Pote de *MANCINSIDE*



Ça se voit    :love:


----------



## elektroseb (2 Juillet 2004)

Aîiiiieuuuh!!

merci les gars   

PS: verifiez vos fronts, je ne trouve plus mon dentier...     :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Ah! il est la, il s'etait pris dans mes poils


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ayaaaah ! J'ai bien dormi (j'ai fait un rêve étrange - il y avait greg qui ronflait la table de multiplication par 8 en jonglant avec des louis d'or, mais bon...)
> Bonjour !


et moi j'ai révait que mon père achetait un toaster en bois belu blanc rouge chromé


----------



## elektroseb (2 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah! il est la, il s'etait pris dans mes poils



arf, merci
mais je vais encore avoir des poils entre les dents  :rose:


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

y'a anguille sous roche....


----------



## gKatarn (2 Juillet 2004)

Non, entre les dents


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

toujours est il que ça régle pas son problême de dentier


----------



## elektroseb (2 Juillet 2004)

un dentier avec des poils de Bass, je vais le mettre sur E-bay, j'suis sûr qu'il y a des fétichistes


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

j'achéte ..c'est combien la mise a prix lol


----------



## elektroseb (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> j'achéte ..c'est combien la mise a prix lol



un 30" Apple


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

euh oué bon ba je repasse dans dix ans ok ?


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> y'a anguille sous roche....



On dit : il y a tanguy sous moche, c'est plus réaliste, on va dire...


----------



## Krynn (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> j'achéte ..c'est combien la mise a prix lol


 
 c'est trop tard, j'ai bouler elektroseb et je lui ai piquer le dentier avec les poiles .

 Vous serez oubliger de me coupdebopuler pour le prendre


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2004)

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin  
J'ai pas été coupdboulé depuis le 14 juin...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2004)

Mettez vos casques, je tartine !


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

envoi la sauce marcel


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mettez vos casques, je tartine !




MOI! MOI! MOI!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2004)

pareil, alors quel est le nase qui veut une remontrance?


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

moi mais je ne suis pas naz'


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pareil, alors quel est le nase qui veut une remontrance?



maiaiaiaiaiaiais pourquoiiiiiiiii peeeeeeersoooooooooone me donneeeeeeeee des coup de bouleueueueueueueueueueueeu à moaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

tu n'a pas le style disco c'est pour ça moi c'est pareil c'est inée ces choses la


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

Ben regardez moi bouger mon corps, vous comprendrez


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> vu que j'ai rien compis je mérite un coup de boule


ok, mais un rouge alors


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

nan nan je veut un vert


----------



## fwedo (2 Juillet 2004)

vala vala, toute la page y a eu droit...
y'a eu des pleurs, des dents cassées des nez en miettes, des larmes....mais c'est la vie !

I got tears in my eyes (ca c'est pour les vrais discomens.....les purs !)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2004)

voilà un pour le super-nioub', un pour l'esseulé, et un pour le mgz Oss

bon un effort memanque que 54 points  :love:


----------



## twk (2 Juillet 2004)

fwedo pleure pas remballe tes tears lol


----------



## kisco (2 Juillet 2004)

moi chuis déjà à court de coup de boule...

mais je peux tjs en recevoir si jamais!!


----------



## guytantakul (2 Juillet 2004)

Tsss... le dernier que j'ai eu était tout gris...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2004)

Purée... j'n'ai eu qu'un aujourd"hui mais j'en ai lourdé 6... Je sais meme pas comment qu'j'ai fait, mais j'l'ai fait. Font moins les maloins les tapettes d'en face


----------



## BioSS (2 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> voilà un pour le super-nioub', un pour l'esseulé, et un pour le mgz Oss
> 
> bon un effort memanque que 54 points  :love:


merci je te le rendrai.. Au fait, l'esseulé c moi ? Enfoiré lol


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> youpii ! , je ne suis plus dans la cage aux gogos  :love:









Quelle horreur !  j'adore et j'adhère :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

Peuuuuuh


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

Ready ?


----------



## Anonyme. (2 Juillet 2004)

sur macg, les coups d'boule c'est pour sa pomme


----------



## Philito (2 Juillet 2004)

Bon il me manque 51 points (ce qui en soit devrait vous évoquer pas mal de choses avant ce week-end, hein, terrase, piti verre et tout ça) pour devenir Very Importante People, alors comme dirait BrickHead dans Snatch:

"Tony, do something horrible !!!!!! "


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2004)

Peu pas.. bankrupt  Par contre, la maison prend encore les versements


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Peu pas.. bankrupt  Par contre, la maison prend encore les versements



Même situation....... c'est fin de journée pour tou malheureusement..... meme ici au Chili !!!!    :hein:


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2004)

un ch'ti coup ?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2004)

with pleasure


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2004)

qui le refuserait ?


----------



## FabFil (3 Juillet 2004)

heu ça fait mal ???


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

ben ca depend, toi ca risque de t'atomiser, nous on a l'habitude maintenant


----------



## FabFil (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben ca depend, toi ca risque de t'atomiser, nous on a l'habitude maintenant



J'ai pas de casque mais je veux bien essayer


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un ch'ti coup ?



tu connais l'histoire de paf le poisson rouge ?      :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2004)

mettez vos casques :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2004)

Mega Merci Dark pour ton coup de boule Guinness :love:

bouges pas trop que je t'en remette un


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

bon bon ok, mais je peux continuer a poster des conneries?


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
> 
> bon bon ok, mais je peux continuer a poster des conneries?




Dingue, comme si ce tralala était fait pour ça


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tralala



comme tu chantes divinement bien  :love:  un peu comme l'homme micro


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2004)

me dit pas que tu connais également l'homme micro :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

on les (et lui) a fait venir plusieurs fois en suisse, j'adore  :love:  le seul truc qui n'es pas génial chez eux c'est leurs fumigènes de l'armée française keuf keuf


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bouges pas trop que je t'en remette un


Je ne bouge pas, toujours dt©


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2004)

Un cul serré à ce point qu'on ne puisse s'y mouvoir ?
Bigre, il est de taille à figurer dans quelque ouvrage d'enregistrement, par ma foi !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

3 points please   c'est pour feter mes deux mille sposts à la con de demain


----------



## Philito (3 Juillet 2004)

Cherche coup de boule, merci de faire suivre !!!!


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


Pf j'en ai a peine donné 4


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

et moi qu'un et pa f bloqué, je vais encore passer pour un égoiste. ah ouais c'est vrai je suis égoiste


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Ah toi aussi ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah toi aussi ?



chut, laisses-les nous bouler


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2004)

Pas facile de vous balancer des coups de boule.
Les malins se sont déjà goinfrés, ils ont
des bleus tout partout.
Et la saloperie de machine distributrice
m'envoie balader sous prétexte que gnagnagni
et gnagnagna...
La vie est dure.


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2004)

Bon, qui n'ai-je pas encore coup-de-boulé..? C'est ma tournée  :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui n'ai-je pas encore coup-de-boulé..? C'est ma tournée  :love:



  Ben moi, valà depuis le 26/07, rien de rien... personne ne m'aime...  je m'absente trois petits jours et hop, dans les oubliettes   
BOn allez :love: à tous


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, valà depuis le 26/07, rien de rien... personne ne m'aime...  je m'absente trois petits jours et hop, dans les oubliettes
> BOn allez :love: à tous



_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._



   toujours la même chose.... Moi aussi, comprends pas  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

_Devriez en donner a des boulets avant de resservir les amis_


----------



## macmarco (3 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui n'ai-je pas encore coup-de-boulé..? C'est ma tournée  :love:


Ben moi, j'veux bien !  :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2004)

Suffit de demander...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, valà depuis le 26/07, rien de rien... personne ne m'aime...  je m'absente trois petits jours et hop, dans les oubliettes
> BOn allez :love: à tous


Hop là!


----------



## macelene (3 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de demander...



 :love:  :rose: *Yep merci Modern petite chose ... !!!*

et hop à moi...


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu connais l'histoire de paf le poisson rouge ?      :love:


 Ben c'est un poisson rouge, il traverse le thread et paf, coudboule !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2004)

faut bien enrouler le poisson avant


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

quelle bonne boulade, ça calme


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

La GerBoulade de poisson   


Antonin, vieng goûter l'antiqueu reucette deu tong grand pereuu


----------



## kisco (4 Juillet 2004)

hey chuis toujours là moi !!!


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> maiaiaiaiaiaiais pourquoiiiiiiiii peeeeeeersoooooooooone me donneeeeeeeee des coup de bouleueueueueueueueueueueeu à moaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



ya un dicton picard qui dit "pr'miers bécots, pr'miers keup d'beule !"    

bises fabien !  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2004)

moi 
moi 
moi
je n'ai pas eu mon coup de boule


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2004)

et bien??  :mouais: 

ça fait une minute que je l'attend ce coup d'boule


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2004)

heu pardon deux minutes


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2004)




----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

>



hé oh je t'ai boulé y a 5 bonne minutes, m'énerve pas sinon c'est le supplice de l'iPod


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hé oh je t'ai boulé y a 5 bonne minutes, m'énerve pas sinon c'est le supplice de l'iPod



L'Amok sera le chef de cérémonie


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Juillet 2004)

le supplice de l'iPod??? Kézaco   

PS: merci pour ce coup d'boule


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> le supplice de l'iPod??? Kézaco
> 
> PS: merci pour ce coup d'boule



Ça:   



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rire: j'ai laché "Mackie the Bot" à tes trousses. Il a le pif d'un pointer et se tamponne les amygdales de la diplomatie. Il va te choper par le fondement et te faire subir "la punition de l'iPod*" dont nous parlions hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ps: merci benjamin pour l'indexation, c'est vraiment utile pour ce genre de questions techniques


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

sur ce il me manque 233 points


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

Elle me plait bien cette technique


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Donnez, donnez, do-donnez, donnez, donnez moa-a-a, 
Donnez, donnez, do-donnez, dieu vous le rendra !

© Enrico Macias, que j'aime beaucoup (si, si, c'est vraiment vrai) - même si je suis athée à la menthe


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sur ce il me manque 233 points


 Seulement ?
 Et moi 38 points pour changer de statut, pour ne plus payer le champ' ! 
 Ca commence à faire cher !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Seulement ?
> Et moi 38 points pour changer de statut, pour ne plus payer le champ' !
> Ca commence à faire cher !



je te mets sur ma liste


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

Something I forgot :
 Lots of kisses to my sweet little Modern__Thing !  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 Qu'est-ce que ça peut m'énerver !!!! 

 Cool, Supermoquette, dès que je peux, je te file un coup de main.... heu.. de boule !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

allez, supermoquette, fais pas ton rancunier, fais nétour la lebou !


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Juillet 2004)

vous n'allez quand même pas me laisser crever de soif dans cette cage :sick: 
présentez moi au moins le dj que je puisse lui taper la bis. Depuis le temps que je connais la soeur de son cousin (ça serait pas sa cousine plus prosaïquement?) je fais presque partie de la famille.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> allez, supermoquette, fais pas ton rancunier, fais nétour la lebou !



quand j'avance, guytankul, comment veux-tu que ...

je peux plus    mais dès que j'aurai rechargé mon arme je descend vous niquer à la cave


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> vous n'allez quand même pas me laisser crever de soif dans cette cage :sick:
> présentez moi au moins le dj que je puisse lui taper la bis. Depuis le temps que je connais la soeur de son cousin (ça serait pas sa cousine plus prosaïquement?) je fais presque partie de la famille.


 C'est vrai que des cousines comme ça, j'en veux bien, moi !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> vous n'allez quand même pas me laisser crever de soif dans cette cage :sick:
> présentez moi au moins le dj que je puisse lui taper la bis. Depuis le temps que je connais la soeur de son cousin (ça serait pas sa cousine plus prosaïquement?) je fais presque partie de la famille.



pas possible    le dj sort d'une after qu'on a organisé, il est pas frais*, il essaie de rentrer, c'est pas pour rien qu'on m'appelle drog'bob**, le polytoxicomane  






* véridique trouvez qui c'est

** huh, nan rien


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas possible   le dj sort d'une after qu'on a organisé, il est pas frais*, il essaie de rentrer, c'est pas pour rien qu'on m'appelle drog'bob, le polytoxicomane


 Ouarf !!!   
 Faudra repasser plus tard !


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Juillet 2004)

bon, peut -etre pas pour le rencontrer aujourd'hui.   . mais un p'tit coup d'boule pour m'aider à sortir de la cage. promis je l'embeterais pas trop le DJ  



(tout coup d'boule donné sera imédiatement rendu)


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Seulement ?
> Et moi 38 points pour changer de statut, pour ne plus payer le champ' !
> Ca commence à faire cher !



ça va mieux ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Vive le talion !... mais perso, a' peux pas 'vec toi pour le moment... 

euh... je répondais à mayonnaise aillée, spa ?


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2004)

J'ai donné plein de coups de boule et on m'en a presque pas rendu...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> .. mais perso, a' peux pas 'vec toi pour le moment...



pourquoi? chaude-pisse?


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vive le talion !... mais perso, a' peux pas 'vec toi pour le moment...
> 
> euh... je répondais à mayonnaise aillée, spa ?


confondre l'aïoli avec une simple mayonnaise


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donné plein de coups de boule et on m'en a presque pas rendu...



si si je soutiens, mes compratriotes


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2004)

Il me manque 35 pts avant d'avoir le champ' gratos :rateau:

Viendez, j'ai soif


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

naaan, ça fait longtemps que ça m'est pas arrivé, de lancequiner dru et aigü de la sorte, juste que vbulletin est ma capote à moi, sur ce coup


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça va mieux ?


 Merci camarade !   :love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> confondre l'aïoli avec une simple mayonnaise



ben nan, avé de l'aille cong ! 

...mais je peux me tromper (j'ai l'habitude), alors éclaire ma lanterne, s'il te plait.


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ben nan, avé de l'aille cong !


c'est très reducteur comme definition. Et chez moi on dit pas cong mais putain, ou putain con( à la rigueur) cong c'est plutôt la ponctuation du sud ouest


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> naaan, ça fait longtemps que ça m'est pas arrivé, de lancequiner dru et aigü de la sorte, juste que vbulletin est ma capote à moi, sur ce coup



toutes mes confuses, je me suis embrouillé (en testant le nouveau matos pour la prochaine soirée VIP, vu la tête du dj faut du plus léger), je croyais en écrivant ça parler à la fille du vestiaire


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> c'est très reducteur comme definition. Et chez moi on dit pas cong mais putain, ou putain con( à la rigueur) cong c'est plutôt la ponctuation du sud ouest



allez défini moi l'aïoli, steupl', pour un suisse fan d'aïl    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

Désolé, mais je suis de l'atlantique, moi... Faut pas m'en vouloir si je ne me fais pas à vos rites ancestraux d'un coup de cuiller, putain (yep); 
Allez, putain, fais péter ta recette de l'aIoli... Te fais pas prier, peuchère...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toutes mes confuses, je me suis embrouillé (en testant le nouveau matos pour la prochaine soirée VIP, vu la tête du dj faut du plus léger), je croyais en écrivant ça parler à la fille du vestiaire



Reviens sur terre, supermoquette... JE suis la fille du vestiaire !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Reviens sur terre, supermoquette... JE suis la fille du vestiaire !



Groumpf, taiiiiiiin, j'arrête les mélanges (demain), je me le promets sur ma tête   

T'es sacrément bien foutue soi-dit en passant  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

merci supermoquette, tu n'es pas mal non plus, sais-tu ? 
(les moustaches, les moustaches... aaaahhh)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> merci supermoquette, tu n'es pas mal non plus, sais-tu ?
> (les moustaches, les moustaches... aaaahhh)



Merci merci, alors file-moi 226 petits points  :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (4 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je peux me tromper (j'ai l'habitude), alors éclaire ma lanterne, s'il te plait.


je veux bien faire un effort.
oui c'est une espece de mayo aillé, mais à l'huile d'olive (obligé), mais aussi le plat qui va avec: morue, legumes, escargots de mer....
le terme devient de plus en plus synonyme de mélange, metissage...mais aussi exité, fou, incontrolable (ti es aïoli. ou aïolisé)
grand aïoli sur toi, pour te souhaiter bonne chance.....




(mais y'a aussi un jeu de mot (nul mais culturel) dans mon pseudo)


----------



## kisco (5 Juillet 2004)

tcho les beaux! de la peine à se réveiller en ce lundi matin ?  :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

non ca va quand on est en congé


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> tcho les beaux! de la peine à se réveiller en ce lundi matin ?  :sleep:



bah on n'a plus le droit de déssaouler?  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> tcho les beaux! de la peine à se réveiller en ce lundi matin ? :sleep:


Euh non:  taf, taf et re-taf :-/


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

Ben faut bien que tu justifies le PB du taf quand meme


----------



## huexley (5 Juillet 2004)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2004)

Salut Huex et bonap', vas mangé moi


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2004)

Hum, çà fait longtemps que je n'ai pas pris de coup de boule  
Je suis un peu en manque : y aurait-il une bonne âme pour me rendre ce petit service ? :casse:


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

Je t'en ai pas donné un y'a pas longtemps moi ??? erplexe:


----------



## huexley (5 Juillet 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn._


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2004)

Pareil qu'huex, qui est le seul boulable par mes soins dans l'instant


----------



## huexley (5 Juillet 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à guytantakul._ 

je suis puni ou quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous les coud'boule anouf :hosto: :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil qu'huex, qui est le seul boulable par mes soins dans l'instant



chuis sur qu'avant de dire ça t'a pas essayer de me bouler...


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en ai pas donné un y'a pas longtemps moi ??? erplexe:


Si, mais tu n'es pas ce que je qualifierais d'une _bonne âme_


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> chuis sur qu'avant de dire ça t'a pas essayer de me bouler...


Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais tu n'es pas ce que je qualifierais d'une _bonne âme_



T'es bien une enflure toi  

Bon elle en est ou ta femme ???? on veut feter ca a la maclan nous


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> chuis sur qu'avant de dire ça t'a pas essayer de me bouler...



Ben nan, je te connaissais pas, et maintenant c'est trop tard... (dernières 24h et tout ça...)
Mais fais moi rigoler et je te promets une belle bosse


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon elle en est ou ta femme ???? on veut feter ca a la maclan nous


Quatre semaines avant le terme 
Mais, même si le clône n'est pas encore arrivé le 10/11 juillet, vous pouvez fêter çà en avance   
Pour l'arrosage (le mien), la pinacolada est prévue pour la Maclan 9


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous les coud'boule anouf :hosto: :love:


Aieuuuuuhhhh :casse:
Merci Global, je me sens mieux


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> chuis sur qu'avant de dire ça t'a pas essayer de me bouler...



tu vas pas croire à l'honnêteté des gars de la MGZ tout de même


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

Aillleuh :casse: il est dur ton casque :hosto:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous les coud'boule anouf :hosto: :love:



J'en profite aussi pour remercier pour tous les coud'boules anouf que j'ai reçu


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



pareil...


----------



## huexley (5 Juillet 2004)

les coups de boules c est comme le nutella, a peine entammé et deja fini


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

pendant que mon compteur se recharge    pensez à    mes 224    points    qu'il me manque


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> les coups de boules c est comme le nutella, a peine entammé et deja fini


 C'est vrai !... 
 3 p'tits tours et puis s'en va !


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pendant que mon compteur se recharge    pensez à    mes 224    points    qu'il me manque


Bonjour.
On veut bien.
Mais le Mac de la boule est plein.


----------



## huexley (5 Juillet 2004)

pour ma part je suis organisé, j ai une liste de mes coups de boules recu pour rétribuer comme il se doit les les personnes qui pensent a moi


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part je suis organisé, j ai une liste de mes coups de boules recu pour rétribuer comme il se doit les les personnes qui pensent a moi



cest exactement ce que je n'ai pas fait et je risque de belle remontrances  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...je risque de belle remontrances :rateau:


Ben voilà : je t'engueule


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pendant que mon compteur se recharge    pensez à    mes 224    points    qu'il me manque



Et pourquoi faire ces 224 points... dis nous tout


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi faire ces 224 points... dis nous tout



oh juste pour passer au statut suivant, tu sais c'est gonflant d'organiser des trucs, faut chercher des dealers etc...   

bon je fais des copies d'écrans la car ma liste à bouler commence a etre grande  :love:  perdez rien pour attendre


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sais c'est gonflant d'organiser des trucs, faut chercher des idées de soirées, faire le BEau, trouver des loutes ,  etc...



Bon, mais j'ai rien vu de tes soirées VIP... ça se passe où ??


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais j'ai rien vu de tes soirées VIP... ça se passe où ??



ici, derrière le rideau, viens  :love:


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)

Rhaa, champ' à volonté -12 pts...


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2004)

p'tit coup de boule donné


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

pareil, s'il est pas saoul après ca


----------



## Krynn (5 Juillet 2004)

Il me manque plus que 9 pts qui va m'inviter pour me faire lever du banc...


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)

Merci les gars 

Hélas, il me manque.... 1 point !!


----------



## Gribok (5 Juillet 2004)

I'm back  

Il me manque 389 pts avant le champ' 

Viendez me frapper, j'aime ça  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)

Voila, j'ai le champ'   

Merci aux généreux donateurs 

Continuez la lutte, camarades :rateau:

je ne peux hélas pas donner de pts pour le moment... :mouais:


----------



## iMax (5 Juillet 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> I'm back
> 
> Il me manque 389 pts avant le champ'
> 
> Viendez me frapper, j'aime ça  :rateau:



Prend ça dans ta gu...Oups, je peux pas t'en donner...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

A mon avis iMax, ça doit déjà aller mieux 

En attendant, il me reste qq points dispo, alos surtout, n'hésitez pas messieurs les anglais... tirez les premiers. Les autres aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## Gribok (5 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis iMax, ça doit déjà aller mieux
> 
> En attendant, il me reste qq points dispo, alos surtout, n'hésitez pas messieurs les anglais... tirez les premiers. Les autres aussi d'ailleurs



BOUM


----------



## Nephou (5 Juillet 2004)

Gribok a dit:
			
		

> BOUM


 boum aussi


----------



## BioSS (5 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis iMax, ça doit déjà aller mieux
> 
> En attendant, il me reste qq points dispo, alos surtout, n'hésitez pas messieurs les anglais... tirez les premiers. Les autres aussi d'ailleurs



Meeeee !!! Ca fait 26 heures que j'ai pas eu de coup de coup de boule (au lieu de 3 ou 4 par jour..) !! Je suis québlo à faire la bise à l'herpès du DJ comme dirait l'aut


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

nephou : demin matin, première heure


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

Et moi, il me manque 18 points pour le champ' gratos ! :love:


----------



## huexley (5 Juillet 2004)

en voila deja un bon bout de tes 18


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> en voila deja un bon bout de tes 18


 Merci Huexley !  
 Je te mets sur ma hotlist !
 Toi aussi Gribok !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais j'ai rien vu de tes soirées VIP... ça se passe où ??



Lorna je t'ai trouvé quelqu'un à inviter


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna je t'ai trouvé quelqu'un à inviter



  heu dis moi Tibo, tu fais erreur sur la personne je crois


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> heu dis moi Tibo, tu fais erreur sur la personne je crois


 Vi, j'ai l'impression !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vi, j'ai l'impression !



 On n'avait pas dit qu'on s'organisait une soirée VIP?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

(mode mea culpa on) Que ceux que j'ai oublié de coudebouler se manifestent maintenant ou se taise jusqu'au prochain message de ce type  (mode mea culpa off)


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

Krynn a dit:
			
		

> Il me manque plus que 9 pts qui va m'inviter pour me faire lever du banc...



Ça dépend t'es une fille?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ce message a été supprimé par iMax. Motif: Mauvais Thread



dis-donc t'es sûr que tu supportes le champ'?


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna je t'ai trouvé quelqu'un à inviter



Elle a bon goût Lorna....:mouais: mais il est pas tatoué !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> heu dis moi Tibo, tu fais erreur sur la personne je crois



Ben en fait il était pour toi le musclor mais bon  Tu préfères peut être celui-ci


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elle a bon goût Lorna....:mouais: mais il est pas tatoué !!!



si si mais devant


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si si mais devant





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait il était pour toi le musclor mais bon  Tu préfères peut être celui-ci



   n'en jetez plus la cour est pleine... et puis il risque de me broyer sur place...  
pas trop envie moi...   


moi je les préfère...  hum hum... à suivre


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2004)

Vive(nt) les tatouages !
C'est meilleur que les mots croisés pour combattre l'alzheimer


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

j'ai failli passer à côté de ça !!!!!!!!!   




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna je t'ai trouvé quelqu'un à inviter






:love:  :love:  Merci Tibo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love:  :love: 

Quel cadeau ... 



je n'suis pas sûre qu'il soit intéressé par les diablotines, mais intéressant à ... regarder ... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

euh y'a pas de filles aux soirées VIP ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juillet 2004)

Distribution de points bientôt prête, qui n'en veut ? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

Vas-y balance la sauce Black Beru 

moi j'peux toujours pas t'en mettre :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> euh y'a pas de filles aux soirées VIP ?









Je fais soft même dans l'artistique des fois que Finn passe par ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi je veux bien Black


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je fais soft même dans l'artistique des fois que Finn passe par ici



t'inquiètes, il doit avoir d'autres chattes à fouetter :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes, il doit avoir d'autres chattes à fouetter :rose:




Rhôôôôôôô!


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Distribution de points bientôt prête, qui n'en veut ? :love:


 Bah, c'est pas d'refus ! :love:
 Encore 10 points avant le champ' ! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

je dirais bien oui aussi


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

Ouaaaaahhhh !!!! :love:
*Merci macelene et oupsy !!!!!! *:love::love::love::love::love:
 Je vous adore !!!!   
 C'est ma tournée !!!


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


 Dès que je peux je t'offre le champ' Modern__Thing !  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

Régime pendant 24H  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dès que je peux je t'offre le champ' Modern__Thing !  :love:


Merci, merci... moah ossi


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

j'arrive trop tard ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

nan... du tout... 

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."


----------



## macmarco (5 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive trop tard ?





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 Ben pour l'instant, oui...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

Par contre Grug, toah tu peux nous coup-de-bouler...  :love: Vas-y, je bouge plus!


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Par contre Grug, toah tu peux nous coup-de-bouler...  :love: Vas-y, je bouge plus!


 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."

Gourmande !


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

hé, mais j'ai gagné une etoile moi. :love:

Personne veux me coudbouler pour feter ça ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Régime pendant 24H  :mouais:



Bah qu'est-ce qu'on va faire en attendant ? :love:


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

flooder ?  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

On reste au bar et on recommande une tournée tiens pour commencer! Quelle drôle de question


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> flooder ?  :love:


On peut effectivement faire ça aussi! :rateau:  bonne idée Grug!


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> flooder ?  :love:



Profites en encore un peu, le forum va fermer pour maintenance 


Comme ça demain bonne distribution de coud'boul :love:


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

ben j'peux pô, demain j'ai vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

et vu comme t'es tu vas à la mer


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

Bon. Je garde mon casque pour la nuit au cas où, surtout n'hésitez pas, tapez bien fort  Beru, Tibo, si vous cherchez toujours de la victime consentante, n'allez pas plus loin, je vous le rendrai bien


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y balance la sauce Black Beru
> 
> moi j'peux toujours pas t'en mettre :rose:



Ben idem  

'Faut dire que tu es dans ma liste de tête des coup d'boulés d'office :rose: Chaton aussi, au passage :love:



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est pas d'refus ! :love:
> Encore 10 points avant le champ' ! :love:



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant..." gnagnagna  :hein: 

Même chose pour Grug d'ailleurs... Quant à Oupsy, elle perd rien pour attendre  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

P'tetre que la prochaine version du forum va changer ça


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Mais encore ?


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

New Reputation Usergroup Permissions (Can Leave Negative Feedback, Can Use Reputation, Can Hide Reputation, Can See Own Reputation)...

Y'a un topic de Benjamin dans la section "Vousêtes ici" sur VBulletin v 3.0.3


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Ok vu. Je ne savais pas où trouver mes "options"


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Ben moi, j'ai pas trouvé 
Dans les options du tableau de bord, il n'y a rien là-dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Ah ben finalement moi non plus j'ai pas trouvé. Il a parlé d'options perosnnelles et je croyais avoir compris où c'était... bon. Ben on verra bien. Il y a un peu plus d'avatars aussi. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est de cette nuit que ça date. Et puis ce nouveau message après avoir posté.


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour.

Loustic essaye de temps en temps de balancer des coups de boule
dans les boules qui sont à portée de la main. Pas moyen !

Pour les maniaques du coup de boule que vous êtes, afin de
vous dérider un peu, voici une contrepetterie concoctée
spécialement pour vous aujourd'hui.

*Le mal de boule raidit la mine pardi !* 

  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Le bal de moule raidit la pine mardi ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait il était pour toi le musclor mais bon  Tu préfères peut être celui-ci



A votre avis, y a un truc qui fait équerre pour l'aider à tenir en équilibre come ça?   :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Non... doit y avoir un tuteur mais on ne peut pas le voir


----------



## je@nnot (6 Juillet 2004)

A vos marque: Pong 

le premier qui réponds je le ....

Les suivants auront les restes


[post edit] je suis neutre [/post edit]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, y a un truc qui fait équerre pour l'aider à tenir en équilibre come ça?  :affraid: :affraid:


Euh ! Ils sont peut-être deux !!!!!!  :rateau: :rateau: 
:sick: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Ils sont peut-être deux !!!!!!  :rateau: :rateau:
> :sick: :affraid: :affraid:


 Oh le voila !!!  Salut M. Zebig


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Ils sont peut-être deux !!!!!!  :rateau: :rateau:
> :sick: :affraid: :affraid:


 
Avec une fille comme tuteur


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Ils sont peut-être deux !!!!!!  :rateau: :rateau:
> :sick: :affraid: :affraid:


ah, c l'arrivée de thebig dans le thread..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, y a un truc qui fait équerre pour l'aider à tenir en équilibre come ça?   :affraid:  :affraid:




A mon avis, ils l'ont coullé dans le béton... un mélange de Culbuto et de Musclor en quelques sorte  

Dommage en girouette ca aurait pu être pas mal (mâle !?)... sur le clochet de l'église ??!!


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Ils sont peut-être deux !!!!!!  :rateau: :rateau:
> :sick: :affraid: :affraid:


Bonjour TheBig.

Ou trois ???


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le bal de moule raidit la pine mardi ???


Bingo !


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Juillet 2004)

Bon alors là rien ne va plus.

Le bateau prend l'eau de toutes parts, le feu est dans la bergerie et le loup dans la maison.

Bref. Cela fait maintenant 4 jours, oui vous avez bien lu, 4 jours, que je n'ai reçu aucun, mais alors aucun, coup de boule.  

Quelle est donc cette cabale à mon encontre ?

Ah, ça fait 4 jours que je ne me suis pas connecté ?

Ah bon ?

Que le temps passe vite !  

Enfin, comme on dit en Espagne : "El que no llora, no mama", et bien je llore alors ...


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces gnagnagnagnagna!!!

je t'en mets un (petit) dès que je retrouve des munitions...


----------



## kisco (6 Juillet 2004)

et hop! je me suis bien défoulé 

je suis prêt à recevoir vos coups maintenant!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2004)

heu.. sans vouloir passer pour un sot (comment ça "trop tard" ??!!!)

Je suis pas ici depuis longtemps.. c'est quoi un "coup de boule" ? 
Je veux dire c'est "positif ou negatif" (bon j'ai quand même compris le truc de la bouboule à faire tourner).. donc j'imagine que c'est plus ou moins le "je te tiens, tu me tiens par la barbichette..." c'est ca ?


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

c'est la ptite boule en bas de l'avatar de chacun. Quand tu clique dessus, tu peux choisir de voter en faveur (ou en défaveur) de la personne choisie. Les points de chacun sont matérialisés par la barre verte ... Une façon d'ajouter un peu piment et de fun au forum


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2004)

Ok... c'est fun effectivement


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine que c'est plus ou moins le "je te tiens, tu me tiens par la barbichette..." c'est ca ?



Vas-y, touche à ma barbichette et tu vas voir le coup d'boule!!!
On va te faire tomber le masque, ami concombre!!


----------



## huexley (6 Juillet 2004)

bon tout ceux qui m'ont coodboolé récément on eu la monnaie de leur pièce, et les auters sont sur la liste d'attente, il m en reste encore 2 a donner  :love:


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

Oui bonjour alors euh.. jsuis passé par l'accueil, y m'ont envoyé aux renseignements, qui m'ont dit d'aller réagir, puis en fait jme suis perdu dans les boutons du tableau de bord, alors jsuis vennu boire un coup au bar ...:rose:

c'est oû donc alors pour distribuer du coup d'Boule ? 
hinhinhin


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

A moi ! A moi !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ok... c'est fun effectivement


Merci pour le coup de boule, mais même pas mal : zéro pts donnés, petit padawan


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> c'est oû donc alors pour distribuer du coup d'Boule ?
> hinhinhin


Vi, c'est bien là : tu es au bon endroit :casse:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Et moi et moi et moi ????


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et moi et moi et moi ????


Trop tard, je l'ai pris avant toi :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Oui bonjour alors euh.. jsuis passé par l'accueil, y m'ont envoyé aux renseignements, qui m'ont dit d'aller réagir, puis en fait jme suis perdu dans les boutons du tableau de bord, alors jsuis vennu boire un coup au bar ...:rose:
> 
> c'est oû donc alors pour distribuer du coup d'Boule ?
> hinhinhin


 ICI !!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ICI !!!!!



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à BackCat.


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et moi et moi et moi ????



Trop tarddddd !!!!!
J'tai déjà coupdeboulé 

j'ai pu l'droit la  :modo:  :hein:  :sick:


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Trop tarddddd !!!!!
> J'tai déjà coupdeboulé
> 
> j'ai pu l'droit la  :modo:  :hein:  :sick:



hep je t'en ai déjà filé deux ou trois le troll, alors raboulle le fric ou je te rackett à la sortie du bar !


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2004)

Quelle mentalité de petite frappe


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Voui pis il a qu'a toucher a un troll, et je m'occupe de lui, un aller retour gratos dans sa petite truffe


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> hep je t'en ai déjà filé deux ou trois le troll, alors raboulle le fric ou je te rackett à la sortie du bar !



et PAF ! Alors   :rateau: 

la crane rasé c'est top pour filer des coupsd'boules  

A qui l'tour jsuis en forme olympique moua ! 
j'vous prend tous .. euh 1 par 1


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

2 points ???   
Un mec inscrit en 2001 2 point ???   
No comprendo !! Je v ouvrir un thread et demander les règles précises du truc là...


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Pas la peine Bioss y'a au moins 12 posts a ce sujet deja et Benjamin a dit que la recette restait secrete


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> 2 points ???



   bouuuuuh !!!! qu'es c y m'arriveuuuh 

j'ai pu la patate ?  :sick:    :mouais:  

Snorf :casse:


----------



## kamkil (6 Juillet 2004)

En tant que nouveau débarqué flemmard dans ce thread je me dois de vous demander: c'est quoi ce coup de boule?  Ze peux en avoir un gratos?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> 2 points ???
> Un mec inscrit en 2001 2 point ???
> No comprendo !! Je v ouvrir un thread et demander les règles précises du truc là...



wsurtout pas y en a déjà eu un et les admins veulent pas donner leur recette   

sinon: attention, je suis chargé


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> sinon: attention, je suis chargé


Je prends


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> En tant que nouveau débarqué flemmard dans ce thread je me dois de vous demander: c'est quoi ce coup de boule?  Ze peux en avoir un gratos?



Je croyais que tt déjà venu sur macg vbulletin ! tu m'as menti enfoiré


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> bouuuuuh !!!! qu'es c y m'arriveuuuh
> 
> j'ai pu la patate ?  :sick:    :mouais:
> 
> Snorf :casse:



pour un troll, c un peu la honte.. Désolé, tu jouera pas dans le seigneur des anneaux


----------



## je@nnot (6 Juillet 2004)

Ha Ha Ha je suis de retour gonflé à bloc (note) et toujours si (peu) drôle


Bref même tarif que d'habitude le preum's je le ..... :hosto: 


Alors on a peur  de ce faire  :casse:


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

Moaaaa moaaaa !!!!!
j'ai une baston à la sortie de la boite ki m'attend !!!!

c'est l'autre la, le punk qui sourie bizarrement la !


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> pour un troll, c un peu la honte.. Désolé, tu jouera pas dans le seigneur des anneaux



Mais euuuh j'ai fait doublure lumière dans "bilbo le Hobbit" ...   

c'est pas bon ?    :casse:


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à BackCat.



Donne-moi, je transmettrai ultérieurement (il a eu hier)...
ou donne-moi tout court, c'est bien ton tour


----------



## je@nnot (6 Juillet 2004)

alors le troll ça picote ou ça va ?


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> alors le troll ça picote ou ça va ?



1 point ! Same player shoot again !!!!
[Stalone style]
Greeuuuuuh même po mal !
[/stalone style]

  :casse: puis y 'm reste un autre oeil d'abord !


----------



## je@nnot (6 Juillet 2004)

1 point arrete j'étais positif pour ce poste

MERDE MAINTENANT


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> alors le troll ça picote ou ça va ?


1 ou 2 points dans la gueule.. J'en mettrai ma main au feu ! si je gagne, coup de boule


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> 1 ou 2 points dans la gueule.. J'en mettrai ma main au feu ! si je gagne, coup de boule



Gagné (One point)

 :rateau:


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

Allez Jeannot (le lapin), donne moi un poing (ou plutôt un point) lolol !!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

flûte que 4 coups ce soir


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

ouais c'est la misère, que deux pour ma part


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

1 seul


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1 seul



et en plus t'as vu? depuis la mise à jour on peut plus classer les membres par points de réput, scandaleux


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Ah, parce qu'avant on pouvait ? 
Mais où donc, ma bonne dame - mon brave monsieur ? 
Quelles sont ces options obscures qui me tourmentent à l'eau ? 
Et surtout comment c'est y qu'on fait ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

ben dans "membres" tu click sur la colonne disco et ça trie, enfin triait corrctement


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

Ah, ok, merci, j'avais jamais pointé ma souris dans ce coin-là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je garde mon casque pour la nuit au cas où, surtout n'hésitez pas, tapez bien fort  Beru, Tibo, si vous cherchez toujours de la victime consentante, n'allez pas plus loin, je vous le rendrai bien



 Vous ne pouvez plus donner de......


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1 seul



Et hop  prends ça


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Bon, ma tournée, qui veut quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ma tournée, qui veut quoi?




Vas-y ma grosse  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

pas d'refus


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ma tournée, qui veut quoi?



moi je prendrai bien un red-bull-vodka rouge, et un coup d'boule vert   

(et je suis toujours en panne de munitions...pffff, c'est chiant cette limite non??)


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ma tournée, qui veut quoi?



Moi je veux bien...  On se reprend une Kriek Belle-Vue?   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y ma grosse  :love:


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut.

PS: pas si grosse que ça! :love: sit tu voyais comme je suis mince!


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2004)

Mouuua aussi j'en veux !! 

 J'en ai pris que 15 aujourd'hui ! jsuis à la bourr la 
:rateau::hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien...  On se reprend une Kriek Belle-Vue?   :love:


Oh wi :love: on se la reboit dans le même verre? :love:

Voilà, les autres sont servis aussi!  sinon, SuperMoquette, tu as déjà reçu


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh wi :love: on se la reboit dans le même verre? :love: (...)



D'ac...  Et moi, je bois tes pensées...   :rose:  Ze peux?...


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, les autres sont servis aussi!  sinon, SuperMoquette, tu as déjà reçu



Miciii, dés que je recupère des forces, je t'en colle un dans le groin  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Mouuua aussi j'en veux !!
> 
> J'en ai pris que 15 aujourd'hui ! jsuis à la bourr la
> :rateau::hosto:


 tu arrives trop tard, je peux déjà plus en donner... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'ac...  Et moi, je bois tes pensées...   :rose:  Ze peux?...


Vi :love: mais ne crois pas tout ce qui tu vas découvrir...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Dis Oli, comment k'on fait donc pour adopter un petit Suisse? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dis Oli, comment k'on fait donc pour adopter un petit Suisse? :love:




Heu... :rose:  Ça dépend lesquels... Y en a qui sont plus facile à avoir que d'autres...  Mais faut en tout cas posséder le filet Attrapes-Suisses...   Et faut faire doucement, c'est fragile un p'tit Suisse.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Oukontrouvça?  :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'ac...  Et moi, je bois tes pensées...   :rose:  Ze peux?...



bah mon Web'O, c'est la fête du slip?! Tu t'es mis au saut à l'elastique?!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oukontrouvça?  :love:



Si on sait y faire, pas besoin du filet... Il se laisse alors apprivoiser...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> bah mon Web'O, c'est la fête du slip?! Tu t'es mis au saut à l'elastique?!


kékifopalirrr... :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## kamkil (6 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tt déjà venu sur macg vbulletin ! tu m'as menti enfoiré



Arrête de dire des conneries toi! 
De toute façon c'est vérifiable facilement cf. la fonction recherche du forum  

J'ai déjà testé le truc en bas à gauche de l'avatar qui ressemble à une boule remplie de marsh mallows mais j'ai rien capté :rateau:

Faut que le mossieur il m'explique!    :mouais:


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

tu cliques sur la bouboule de quelqu'un que tu veux coupdebouler, et là ça t'ouvre une fenêtre, tu choisis un coup de boule positif (ou negatif mais bof... ) et tu peux laisser un message dans le champ vide, reste plus qu'à faire tourner la boule


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de dire des conneries toi!
> De toute façon c'est vérifiable facilement cf. la fonction recherche du forum
> 
> J'ai déjà testé le truc en bas à gauche de l'avatar qui ressemble à une boule remplie de marsh mallows mais j'ai rien capté :rateau:
> ...



Ahalalala Kam... Mossieur le newbie !  
Bon, je t'explique (ça fait la troisième fois en deux jours que l'explique ça)
Cette petite boule permet de voter en faveur ou en défaveur de qqun. Le Vote est effectué sous forme de points. En votant pour qqun, les dégâts que tu fais sont en relation avec ton ancienneté sur le forum, le nombre de message, et ta propre réputation. Les points reçus se matérialisent sous forme de barre verte sous l'avatar, avec l'appellation "Disco ?". En laissant ton curseur sur cette barre, un petit commentaire exprime ton ascension vers la reconnaissance via un style très original  Voilà je sais pas quoi te dire de plus. Evite de lécher, mais donne un max de coups (surtout à moi  :rateau: ), c'est récompensé !
@ + Kam


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

ah elektroseb a été plus rapide mais aussi plus superficiel


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> ah elektroseb a été plus rapide mais aussi plus superficiel



ben oui, pour être plus rapide


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de dire des conneries toi!
> De toute façon c'est vérifiable facilement cf. la fonction recherche du forum
> 
> J'ai déjà testé le truc en bas à gauche de l'avatar qui ressemble à une boule remplie de marsh mallows mais j'ai rien capté :rateau:
> ...



Tu verras c'est vachement cool, trop marrant, tu cliques sur la boule, un popup s'ouvre et tu lis a haute voie: 

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Dis Amok, on se demandait ce que tu insinuais par "fête du slip" ?   :rateau: :hein:


----------



## elektroseb (6 Juillet 2004)

ou:
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Dis Amok, on se demandait ce que tu insinuais par "fête du slip" ?   :rateau: :hein:



Ouais, Amok, tu peux développer...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Voilà voilà.. je suis sûr que plein d'entre vous me cherchaient 

/mode casquette en peau de locomotive on


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras c'est vachement cool, trop marrant, tu cliques sur la boule, un popup s'ouvre et tu lis a haute voie:
> 
> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



MORT DE RIRE !! FENDU SUR MON BUREAU !!! Coup de boule à vie pour le shooté ! :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Amok, tu peux développer...




À propos de *LA FÊTE NATIONALE DU SLIP *  Il y a aussi une chanson mais l'auto-modération a joué à fond


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À propos de *LA FÊTE NATIONALE DU SLIP *



Ouais... pas convaincu... :mouais: Et c'est quoi le rapport?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... pas convaincu... :mouais: Et c'est quoi le rapport?...



Tu veux la chanson? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux la chanson? :mouais:



Non, non ça ira...  File moi plutôt un coup de boule... et un morceau de choc...


----------



## BioSS (6 Juillet 2004)

Ah putain ! Elle existe vraiment cette fête du slip ! A paris j'ai vu un feu piéton ou y avait EXACTEMENT LE MEME slip que celui montré sur le site collé sur les petits silhouettes illuminées, et j'avais pas pigé ! Maintenant je comprend mieux


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Youhou?  Amok? tu as une autre explication? c'est qu'on est curieux!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, non ça ira...  File moi plutôt un coup de boule... et un morceau de choc...




Oui, l'Amok a peut-être une autre explication pour la fête  Sinon voici pour le morceau de chocolat avec une fraise


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà.. je suis sûr que plein d'entre vous me cherchaient
> 
> /mode casquette en peau de locomotive on



oh un train  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Sinon voici pour le morceau de chocolat avec une fraise



Miam... Slurp, merci...  :love: Je vais partager tout ça avec Modern__Thing...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Euh... c'est gentil... Pour la fraise, ok, mais pour le chocolat euh...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> À propos de *LA FÊTE NATIONALE DU SLIP *  Il y a aussi une chanson mais l'auto-modération a joué à fond



J'bois pas le rappoer


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est gentil... Pour la fraise, ok, mais pour le chocolat euh...



Quoi t'aimes pas la dame en choco?   Bon d'accord, je t'offrirai une vraie plaque de choc... bien suisse...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

Y'a pas de Pastis Suisse ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Tu sais Oli, je viens du pays qui produit le meilleur chocolat du monde  Ne me prends donc pas par les sentiments, le chocolat c'est mon péché mignon! :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

D'ailleurs je déguste là une barre de chocolat Jacques noisettes :love: avec un petit verre de délicieux muscadet...

Allez, une petite pensée pour vous


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Oli, je viens du pays qui produit le meilleur chocolat du monde  Ne me prends donc pas par les sentiments, le chocolat c'est mon péché mignon! :love:



Ah bah oui, j'oubliais... Le choc belge... mmmm ... :love:  :love:   Ou avais-je la tête...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

Vas-y fais péter la poire :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Euh... je viens de vider le fond de la bouteille au fait  :rateau: sinon y a de la Hoegarden, de la Jupiler, de la Leffe et de la trappiste de Rochefort toujours :love: alors je te sers quoi Global?


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

j'pourrais avoir un rhum pour calmer la douleur ?? Y'a Global qui m'a arraché les chicots


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

il doit rester un fond de rhum australien Beenleigh quelque part... je vais regarder...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

Sert moi ce que tu veux


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est gentil... Pour la fraise, ok, mais pour le chocolat euh...


  Justement, je pense que dans sa tête, c'était la fraise pour toi et le chocolat(suisse ?) pour lui...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Allez hop! une trappiste Rochefort 10°! rien de tel comme ça le soir pour déguster...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Justement, je pense que dans sa tête, c'était la fraise pour toi et le chocolat(suisse ?) pour lui...


Narf! sans blague!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop! une trappiste Rochefort 10°! rien de tel comme ça le soir pour déguster...



Les trappistes, y'en a pas beaucoup mais elles sont toutes bonnes...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Y a jamais de pénurie ici, j'habite à 6 km de Rochefort :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Viendez tout le monde à l'AES liégoise! :love: viendez déguster la bonne bière belge :love: 

Personnelement, j'ai un faible pour la Kriek Belle-vue, la seule et la vraie! :rateau:


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing qui n'a jamais vu un slip en fete a dit:
			
		

> Dis Amok, on se demandait ce que tu insinuais par "fête du slip" ?   :rateau: :hein:



Déjà tu dis "Monsieur Amok", ou "Votre majesté" car nous n'avons pas été présentés dans les règles de l'art...




			
				web'O qui fait le malin devant les dames et se déguise en livreur Nicolas avec une canette entre chaque doigt a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Amok, tu peux développer.



Es-tu SUR que ce soit une bonne idée?!



			
				Modern__Thing qui met son groin partout a dit:
			
		

> Youhou?  Amok? tu as une autre explication? c'est qu'on est curieux



 :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Déjà tu dis "Monsieur Amok", ou "Votre majesté" car nous n'avons pas été présentés dans les règles de l'art...



Pourtant question règle du lard elle me semble assez bien placée


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant question règle du lard elle me semble assez bien placée



Une femme qui a un faible pour de la bière... Mon Dieu, quelle vulgarité. Encore une qui n'a jamais essayée la Vodka sur un hamac!


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Et bien monsieur Amok!

Je me présente donc: je pense que tout est là  

On peut se tutoyer mainant? :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> il doit rester un fond de rhum...



Pourtant, ca commence bien....






			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> australien



Et vlan.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Voui c'est bien dommage


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et bien monsieur Amok!
> 
> Je me présente donc: je pense que tout est là
> 
> On peut se tutoyer mainant? :love:



Ca dépend. Mensurations?


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui c'est bien dommage



Là il y a faute de goût impardonnable. Il n'y a bien qu'un Suisse pour ne pas tomber de sa chaise en lisant ca.
Ca, question chocolat, pas de problème.... Et vas-y que je te lache du Belge, du Hélvète, du blanc, du noir, du aux noisettes....


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend. Mensurations?


JOKER


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> JOKER



3 posts et c'est plié. Bon, maintenant, mon web'O, tu rentres. Tu sais bien que je n'aime pas quand tu traines tout seul dans les rues!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

(T'es folle de donner un lien sur ton blog ??? Tu ne sais donc pas de quoi mackie est capable ? Va jeter un ½il sur les forums de Lorie  )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> JOKER



Tu laisse pas impressionner comme ça ... au fond il n'est pas méchant ... 


vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!! vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!! vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!!


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Tous sur le blog de modern


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!! vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!! vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!!



te voila, toi! je me disais aussi.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> te voila, toi! je me disais aussi.....



 les instincts que veux-tu ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu laisse pas impressionner comme ça ... au fond il n'est pas méchant ...
> 
> 
> vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!! vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!! vas-y Modern_Thing !!!!!!


 Me laisse pas impressionner, j'ai juste mis joker parce que je connais pas mes mensurations, c'est tout  sinon je me trouve près de la moyenne 

Bassman, laisse mon blog tranquille!   :rateau:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Bon, où est passé yeux jaunes? il est déjà dans son p'tit lit bateau?!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Me laisse pas impressionner, j'ai juste mis joker parce que je connais pas mes mensurations, c'est tout  sinon je me trouve près de la moyenne
> 
> Bassman, laisse mon blog tranquille!   :rateau:



Si on peut meme pu tripoter le blog des filles tranquille....

J'vais aller sur le forum de Lorie moi, au moins elles comprennent pas


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je me trouve près de la moyenne



Alors là.... ca devient bien trop facile! 

Lorna, explique lui!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

On va dire que mes mensurations sont loins de m'inquiéter. Tellement loin que je ne les ai jamais prises. Les garçons les trouvent mimis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là.... ca devient bien trop facile!
> 
> Lorna, explique lui!




Euh  ... _attention Modern ..._ loup en vue ... je rrrépète, loup en vue ...


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Attention il a sorti le FLAK


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que mes mensurations sont loins de m'inquiéter. Tellement loin que je ne les ai jamais prises. Les garçons les trouvent mimis



Parfait! je vois que tu comprends vite 

Tu dois bien avoir un mètre de couturière sous la main?! Tu as 5 minutes*....


* C'est pour web'O, il est tout enervé. Il faut vraiment que je fasse tout ici...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Attention il a sorti le FLAK



Tu parlais du Flamok plutôt?...  







Bon, Amok, faut aller au lit maintenant, il est tard...   Et... chui pas énervé... j'étais au boulot... moa...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu parlais du Flamok plutôt?...



Je vois : on sort direct les armes de destruction massive... OK. je faisais ca pour t'aider, mais puisque tu préfères être immédiatement désagréable...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfait! je vois que tu comprends vite
> 
> Tu dois bien avoir un mètre de couturière sous la main?! Tu as 5 minutes*....


   c'est à dire que non je n'ai pas de mètre de couturière sous la main, mais on va dire approximativement 80 - 60 - 85


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Et l'autre jambe ??


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois : on sort direct les armes de destruction massive... OK. je faisais ca pour t'aider, mais puisque tu préfères être immédiatement désagréable...



M'aider... je suis assez grand mon petit...  :love: Allez, zou au dodo l'Amok. La pastille bleue et hop...


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

La pastille bleue et il nous fait un remake du Tee-Pee indien (vaut mieux que 2 tu l'auras)


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

narf!


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> c'est à dire que non je n'ai pas de mètre de couturière sous la main, mais on va dire approximativement 80 - 60 - 85




[private]J'espère que vous prenez des notes les mecs : 5 posts et les mensurations tombent[/private]

Dans ces conditions tu peux me tutoyer.

Puisque nous sommes intimes maintenant, j'ai quelques questions. Pour commencer, ca fait longtemps que tu fréquentes yeux jaunes? il t'a fait le coup de la guimbarde?  il t'a présenté ses amis artistes, les "joyeux helvètes"? Tu as déjà vu Sylko faire des claquettes à ski et iMax se faire banir?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

J'ai raté une bien belle journée sur les forums il me semble.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [private]J'espère que vous prenez des notes les mecs : 5 posts et les mensurations tombent[/private]
> 
> Dans ces conditions tu peux me tutoyer.
> 
> Puisque nous sommes intimes maintenant, j'ai quelques questions. Pour commencer, ca fait longtemps que tu fréquentes yeux jaunes? il t'a fait le coup de la guimbarde?  il t'a présenté ses amis artistes, les "joyeux helvètes"? Tu as déjà vu Sylko faire des claquettes à ski et iMax se faire banir?


tu es bien curieux me semble-t-il... tu n'es pas encore assez intime pour moi... commence déjà par me dire "ô Modern Thing" et présente-toi     n'arf! :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

j'ai l'impression d'avoir deja lu ca quelque part  

Par contre au moment ou modern demande les mensurations moi je fuis


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai raté une bien belle journée sur les forums il me semble.



Ah, voici mon second. Le félon Amok reprend du poil de la bête malgré son grand âge très avancé. Il a des ressources le bougre... mais nous sommes toujours là, à veiller. 

Vive la WebOlivie. Vive la Belgique, et Vive la Suisse...  Et le Portugal aussi...


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2004)

Ca balance sec c today ! 
.. et pas que des coups de boules ...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu es bien curieux me semble-t-il... tu n'es pas encore assez intime pour moi... commence déjà par me dire "ô Modern Thing" et présente-toi     n'arf! :rateau:




Typiquement féminin : ca se présente, ca te tutoie, ca balance ses mensurations, ca s'agite un peu sur le dance floor, ca te dit que ca adore Bjork et après il faut tomber à genoux simplement parce que ca imagine que tu as peur de rentrer seul !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

lol belle parade Amok


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, voici mon second. Le félon Amok reprend du poil de la bête malgré son grand âge très avancé. Il a des ressources le bougre... mais nous sommes toujours là, à veiller.



Tu confonds age et experience face de rat!  C'est quand tu veux pour un "jeux sans frontières" 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vive la WebOlivie. Vive la Belgique, et Vive la Suisse...  Et le Portugal aussi...



Et la saucisse de Morteau! Tu fais feu de tout bois toi, dès qu'il y a de la belette dans le radar!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Typiquement féminin : ca se présente, ca te tutoie, ca balance ses mensurations, ca s'agite un peu sur le dance floor, ca te dit que ca adore Bjork et après il faut tomber à genoux simplement parce que ca imagine que tu as peur de rentrer seul !


 Nan mé...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds age et experience face de rat!  C'est quand tu veux pour un "jeux sans frontières"



Ça marche...   Narf... :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nan mé...



Voilà, et dès que tu fais mine de te détourner, ca se tortille comme un ver coupé! 

Bon, vu que j'habite un peu loin, on va plutot chez toi alors? Histoire de voir si ton rhum est vraiment aussi crade qu'il a l'air!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Juillet 2004)

héhé, notre Amok est en forme.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Bon, viens Modern__Thing... laissons-les tranquille... et... embrasse-moi... :love:    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, notre Amok est en forme.


 y parraitrait, on m'a dit ça... ptdr...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, notre Amok est en forme.



Et encore, vu la concurrence je suis monté fin et j'ai pas les bonnes gaules!


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, viens Modern__Thing... laissons-les tranquille... et... embrasse-moi... :love:    :love:



Alors là, si t'as jamais léché un poulpe Modern, c'est le moment!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, si t'as jamais léché un poulpe Modern, c'est le moment!



Tu m'as jamais vu coquin...  :love: En plus, tu sais bien avec ma combi cuir tigrée...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, viens Modern__Thing... laissons-les tranquille... et... embrasse-moi... :love:    :love:


:rateau: :rateau: j'en suis toute retournée :rateau: :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, si t'as jamais léché un poulpe Modern, c'est le moment!


C'est que les mâles se battent sur MacGé :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: j'en suis toute retournée :rateau: :rateau: :love: :love: :love:



Alors, comment c'est un petit Suisse? Tu signes les papiers d'adoption?


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: j'en suis toute retournée :rateau: :rateau: :love: :love: :love:



Tu peux : il a les tac tac en fusion et la tentacule joueuse le web'O. Je ne l'ai jamais vu comme ca! Tu vas nous le faire claquer : il a déjà des spasmes et les plombages du fond qui jouent l'hymne Suisse!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux : il a les tac tac en fusion et la tentacule joueuse le web'O. Je ne l'ai jamais vu comme ca! Tu vas nous le faire claquer : il a déjà des spasmes et les plombages du fond qui jouent l'hymne Suisse!



Encore une fois c'est mal connaître le Web'O...   Coquin d'Amok... :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est que les mâles se battent sur MacGé :love:




Tu doutes de rien, toi, c'est bien!


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors, comment c'est un petit Suisse? Tu signes les papiers d'adoption?


:love: :love: :love: tout de suite... je signe... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: j'en suis toute retournée :rateau: :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


  Oulà !!! 

  Malheureuse !
  Va pas employer des expressions comme ça !
  Tu vas affoler la pacemakers !!! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux : il a les tac tac en fusion et la tentacule joueuse le web'O. Je ne l'ai jamais vu comme ca! Tu vas nous le faire claquer : il a déjà des spasmes et les plombages du fond qui jouent l'hymne Suisse!


 :rateau: PTDR!!!! :love: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love: tout de suite... je signe... :love: :love: :love:



Parfait, la vie est à nous... :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oulà !!!
> 
> Malheureuse !
> Va pas employer des expressions comme ça !
> Tu vas affoler la pacemakers !!! :rateau:


justement   Ames sensibles s'abstenir


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2004)

> Petit Suisse déjà adopté. Trop tard.



LOL ca y est elle nous a piqué not' WebO !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> LOL ca y est elle nous a piqué not' WebO !!!!



Eheh... je reste avec vous. Mais le contrat d'adoption stipule, entre autres choses, que je dois lui donner mon mot de passe sur MacGe...


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Parfait, la vie est à nous... :love:  :love:



Y 'faut arreter de mater le tour eud'France mon webo : là tu passes trop vite les vitesses et du coup t'as le dérailleur qui se fige en roue libre. Il faut que tu remontes a la surface histoire de t'épargner les éponges : visiblement tu as le cervelet qui souffre d'un manque d'oxygène et les mains qui moitent. Reprends toi ! tu te connais : dès qu'une nana te parle d'un peu trop près tu vomis dans la GS. Bon, tu lui file ton coupon pour le diabolo fraise gratos et on se casse!


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eheh... je reste avec vous.


 ouf alors  



> Mais le contrat d'adoption stipule, entre autres choses, que je dois lui donner mon mot de passe sur MacGe...


  ah.. euh... remarque c'est p'têtre pas plus mal en fait


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Psssttt !!!!!




    J'ai tout ce qu'il faut comme "vitamines" !!!!
    Qui n'en veut ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Y 'faut arreter de mater le tour eud'France mon webo : là tu passes trop vite les vitesses et du coup t'as le dérailleur qui se fige en roue libre. Il faut que tu remontes a la surface histoire de t'épargner les éponges : visiblement tu as le cervelet qui souffre d'un manque d'oxygène et les mains qui moitent. Reprends toi ! tu te connais : dès qu'une nana te parle d'un peu trop près tu vomis dans la GS. Bon, tu lui file ton coupon pour le diabolo fraise gratos et on se casse!



Mais tout va bien, mon cher.  Calme, serein, lucide je suis... et je déteste le vélo...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Psssttt !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Des tites "vitamines" bleues pour n'Amok  ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Des tites "vitamines" bleues pour n'Amok  ? :rateau:




Regardez les, les deux! Entre le Suisse qui se prend pour Skippy le kangourou parce qu'il a oublié de refermer sa braguette et qu'un pan de sa limace en profite pour prendre un peu l'air et l'autre qui se perd les doigts dans les anglaises en minaudant du groin, ca va nous faire de beaux enfants ca! De l'éprouvette prête à l'emploi pour tester les méfaits du Colestérol !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Regardez les, les deux! Entre le Suisse qui se prend pour Skippy le kangourou parce qu'il a oublié de refermer sa braguette et qu'un pan de sa limace en profite pour prendre un peu l'air et l'autre qui se perd les doigts dans les anglaises en minaudant du groin, ca va nous faire de beaux enfants ca! De l'éprouvette prête à l'emploi pour tester les méfaits du Colestérol !


T'es jaloux? tu veux participer


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2004)

hihihih
 Moi je dis il est jaloux Msieur Amok 



 Bon c'est l'heure des ptites pilules bleues la  :hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Bon, moi je tiens plus alors bonsoir tout le monde... 

Sympa le tit flood de ce soir :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'es jaloux? tu veux participer



Le ver est dans le fruit, Web'O! Ca t'apprendra à lever des cochones alors que tu ne sais pas t'en servir! 


Non merci, mais je vous envoie Mackie l'écureuil. Avec Skippy ca devrait le faire. Par contre je veux bien faire des photos.


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

> je danse et sur la piste d'une boîte à musique,
> elle se balance sous des milliers de soleils
> fumée menthol, accrochée au bar
> elle me regarde et je bascule dans le ciel
> ...


  Arf !!!
  J'ai pas pu résister !


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

allez on se réveille !!

vous voulez vous ramasser un ptit coup de boule pour vous aider ?


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> allez on se réveille !!
> 
> vous voulez vous ramasser un ptit coup de boule pour vous aider ?


Même pas cap' !!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

j'suis la


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'suis la


Euh....J'étais pas preum's là ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Voui ben on a posté en meme temps. Par contre je note que les grades coup de bouliens ont retrogradés : j'organise plus des soirée VIP, je sirote juste le champ' gratos


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voui ben on a posté en meme temps. Par contre je note que les grades coup de bouliens ont retrogradés : j'organise plus des soirée VIP, je sirote juste le champ' gratos


C'est d'l'arnaque ce truc.  

Postiens ! Postiennes ! On vous spolie !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Parfait, mon vît est à vous... :love:  :love:



Roh l'aut' hééé  il est au taquet l'ti Suisse   il va nous faire monter la mayonnaise sans les ½ufs si ça continue ! On avait dit pas le premier soir !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas, Modern_Thing, si on te reparle de _coups de boules_, méfie-toi maintenant


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout va bien, mon cher.  Calme, serein, lucide je suis... et je déteste le vélo...



Tu as tord c'est bon pour le rythme cardiaque, et puis il est bon de savoir grimper puis redescendre en roue libre pour économiser ses forces. En plus ça t'habitue aux montagnes russes et comme ça tu évites d'avoir mal au coeur


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Pis ca evite surtout a celui qui est devant toi de prendre la gerbe dans le cou


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le ver est dans le fruit, Web'O! Ca t'apprendra à lever des cochones alors que tu ne sais pas t'en servir!



C'est vrai qu'une tirelire, c'est pas évident de s'en servir quand même  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2004)

j'arrive ce matin, guilleret et enjoué, je balance un pauvre coup de boule et au moment où je veux en balancer un deuxième on me dit ça: "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Comment j'ai fait en un coup de boule pour me bloquer comme ça? Un faux mouvement? Une crise d'arthrite?

Je m'interroge...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Comment qu'il a cassé l'ambiance lui


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Tu m'etonnes deja qu'on est plus dans le carré VIP


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'il a cassé l'ambiance lui



Je casse pas l'ambiance, mais faut avouer que ce genre de truc c'est un coup à te mettre d'humeur chaffouine, non?


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Certes, mais ne pleure pas, ca reviendra, puis je sais pas si t'as vu le cours du coup de boule, mais il s'est mechamment effondré a Wall Street hier


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Typiquement féminin : ca se présente, ca te tutoie, ca balance ses mensurations, ca s'agite un peu sur le dance floor, ca te dit que ca adore Bjork et après il faut tomber à genoux simplement parce que ca imagine que tu as peur de rentrer seul !



J'ai déjà vécu ça quelque part


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais ne pleure pas, ca reviendra, puis je sais pas si t'as vu le cours du coup de boule, mais il s'est mechamment effondré a Wall Street hier



Ben oui, mais moi j'aimebien les distribuer en rafale, les coups de boule, alors c'est frustrant...


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais ne pleure pas, ca reviendra, puis je sais pas si t'as vu le cours du coup de boule, mais il s'est mechamment effondré a Wall Street hier


C'est curieux mais j'ai comme l'impression que ça suit le cours de l'action Apple, non ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

non la c'est pire, hier j'organisais des soirées VIP, aujourd'hui je suis ruiné : je picole du champ' pour oublier


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non la c'est pire, hier j'organisais des soirées VIP, aujourd'hui je suis ruiné : je picole du champ' pour oublier



Tiens je viens de le remarquer, moi aussi, y a une explication?


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Et moi qui n'ait le droit de boire que du Gini  :mouais:   


En revanche, les points "disco", eux, n'ont pas bougé. Je plafonne à 199 depuis des lustres...  

Il doit s'agir de la signification du nombre de points qui a été revu à la baisse. 

Ils étaient en manque d'imagination, vu le succès de la nouvelle boîte !  

Ils ne s'attendaient pas à autant de VIP pour l'ouverture.


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Ben y'a eu une devalorisation du coup de boule, avant je boulais a 12pts, maintenant je boule a 5  et  le status correspondant au nombres de points a pris un coup dans les dents


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben y'a eu une devalorisation du coup de boule, avant je boulais a 12pts, maintenant je boule a 5  et  le status correspondant au nombres de points a pris un coup dans les dents



Bah tant que je garde mes 1065 points ça va. Par contre me mettre au champ' en milieu de semaine c'est du suicide, vont l'r'gretter


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Rhôooooo put11111111111111111111, moi qui faisais la bise au DJ, je viens de retourner sur le dancefloor


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Et le pire, c'est qu'il va falloir ensuite retourner faire le gogo dans la cage


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhôooooo put11111111111111111111, moi qui faisais la bise au DJ, je viens de retourner sur le dancefloor



ça te fera du bien, me semble que tes fesses sont devenue un peu flasques


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà vécu ça quelque part



Alors ? On fantasme ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, ben en attendant, çà se fait pas de changer les règles en cours de route comme çà :hein: 

En plus, çà ne fait que repousser le pbm : on va continuer à se coup-de-bouler allègrement :casse: et on finira bien par retourner au carré VIP pour certains ou lécher le DJ pour d'autres


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'il a cassé l'ambiance lui


Ouais, comme s'il voulait renouveler la clientèle


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

D'ailleurs plus personne me coup de boule moi


----------



## woulf (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs plus personne me coup de boule moi



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.

Désolé, beau nase


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Et pis on dirait aussi que le nombre de coups "permis" a chuté aussi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

Tiens... essaye voir avec moi pour qu'on vérifie si c'est pas ta technique coudboulistique qui ferait défaut ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

oui essaie sur moi aussi, qu'on puisse croiser les résultats, on ne sait jamais, un bug.....


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.

  Pas mieux 

  (c'est pas faute de vouloir


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2004)

Ca devient n'importe quoi ! Les équilibrages sont très mal pensé ! C'est pire qu'avant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs plus personne me coup de boule moi



Je t'ai trop cogné


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Ca devient n'importe quoi ! Les équilibrages sont très mal pensé ! C'est pire qu'avant !



Normal si on a reculé    mais je pense que ça c'est fait car les avancées étaient trop rapides, si tout le monde arrive en 3 mois au maximum le jeu ne vaut plus la peine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

ben non... vu qu'il poste encore  Tape plus fort non de Dieu


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs plus personne me coup de boule moi


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.

Désolé.


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.
> 
> Désolé.



 *limitation, limitation, qui disent... veuillez repasser dans 24 heures... non mais c'est quoi ce binzzzzzz !*


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... essaye voir avec moi pour qu'on vérifie si c'est pas ta technique coudboulistique qui ferait défaut ?


_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._
​Pfff, seulement 3 coups de boules aujiourd'hui...

Et pis, même si j'avais eu le droit, j'aurais eu _Vous devriez donner des pts à d'autres_ ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

C'est parti pour ma distribution de petits coup' d' boule. attention y'en aura pas pour tout l' monde.


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

on tourne en vase clos, je peux coodbooler personne ici


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

Oh putain , je m'absente deux jours , on me sort de la cage du gogo. mais pour me retrouver sur le dance floor  .
je veux retourner dans la cage


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> on tourne en vase clos, je peux coodbooler personne ici


fait un petit essaie avec moi


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> fait un petit essaie avec moi


man ak'iba'd iba la-oua mk'hi'd ahmza a-k'min yak'oua 'lrilm ein'yaffar


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2004)

Death of the disco dancer... hang the D.J ????     :rose:


----------



## elektroseb (7 Juillet 2004)

Banjour!
(comment ça c'est pas une heure pour se lever?!)

bon, ben moi mes points ont baissé, j'avais à peu prés 110 hier soir et je n'ai plus que 95   

aller, reclamez vos coups de boule, je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir en donner beaucoup et tout ceux que je croise, j'ai pas le droit de les re-coupd'bouler


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> man ak'iba'd iba la-oua mk'hi'd ahmza a-k'min yak'oua 'lrilm ein'yaffar


Pardon?


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Banjour!
> (comment ça c'est pas une heure pour se lever?!)
> 
> bon, ben moi mes points ont baissé, j'avais à peu prés 110 hier soir et je n'ai plus que 95
> ...


fais peter si tu peux


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai pas encore atteint pas limite aujourd'hui, mais ça ne va pas tarder


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

TO laillollo

moi j'ai pas le droit de donner des points disco
d'ailleurs si tu veux les miens j'en ai pas beaucoup

demande à un admin qui reverse sur ton compte
moi je suis resolumment pas disco


----------



## elektroseb (7 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> fais peter si tu peux



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mac-aïoli.

 
désolé...
ça me fatigue ces limites...


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mac-aïoli.
> 
> 
> désolé...
> ça me fatigue ces limites...


dommage  . je t'ai coup d'boulé


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à mac-aïoli.
> 
> 
> désolé...
> ça me fatigue ces limites...



tients petit portail de Xav

cela va t'interresser

http://www.magoria.free.fr/


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

mdr shame on me BASSMAN par rendu disco

enlever moi ca enlever moi ca

HHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

Bon, ben moi j'ai droit à 6 coups de boule par 24 H, je trouve ça pas mal.


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

Moi, j'ai droit à rien... 
En plus j'en ai reçu qu'un depuis plus de 48 h. (pour ceusses qui ont vu shrek2, imaginez la tête du chat botté quand il fait ses grands yeux noirs - ben c'est moi, là...)


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

coud'boule :love:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai droit à rien...
> En plus j'en ai reçu qu'un depuis plus de 48 h. (pour ceusses qui ont vu shrek2, imaginez la tête du chat botté quand il fait ses grands yeux noirs - ben c'est moi, là...)



attention quand il ya trop de bannis ils reviennent

DISCO MEN 

       

pting j'm'en suis pris deux d'un coup j'avais pa vu

HÉ les mecs arreter donc de tuer ma réputation
 :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai droit à rien...
> En plus j'en ai reçu qu'un depuis plus de 48 h. (pour ceusses qui ont vu shrek2, imaginez la tête du chat botté quand il fait ses grands yeux noirs - ben c'est moi, là...)


moi , rien depuis presque trois jours  , même pas un petit réconfort après cette injuste relégation


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Banjour!
> (comment ça c'est pas une heure pour se lever?!)
> 
> bon, ben moi mes points ont baissé, j'avais à peu prés 110 hier soir et je n'ai plus que 95
> ...



? pas possible? t'es sûr? ils n'ont pas touché au total, mais juste refais l'échelle des coups et des status


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *limitation, limitation, qui disent... veuillez repasser dans 24 heures... non mais c'est quoi ce binzzzzzz !*


Snif.

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Pas mieux mac aioli et j'ai pu en donner qu'un seul 

La vie est devenue chere pour le petit producteur de coup de boule artisanal


----------



## elektroseb (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ? pas possible? t'es sûr? ils n'ont pas touché au total, mais juste refais l'échelle des coups et des status



ben vi, sûr (ou j'avais trop pris de trucs "qui-faut-seulement-le-dire-en-message-privé")
je ne comprends décidément rien au système...


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

pting c'est une kabale contre moi 

voila qu'ils veulent tous que je mette des chemises avec des cols pointus

et pourquoi pas un costume Jean Louis Scherrer

 :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2004)

et voilà, je peux recoupdbouler, mais moi, personne ne me coupdboule. Pas cool!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Ca c'est du au fait qu'on t'aime pas, rien a voir avec la devalorisation du coup de boule  

(J't'en reserve un petit pour dès que je peux  )


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ben vi, sûr (ou j'avais trop pris de trucs "qui-faut-seulement-le-dire-en-message-privé")
> je ne comprends décidément rien au système...



je penche pour la deuxième suggestion et j'adhère à ta conclusion


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

dsl 

ce n'est pas une option à laquelle j'ai droit
   

tout un passif .............


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

JE VEUX DES COUD'BOULES


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> JE VEUX DES COUD'BOULES


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman. 

T'as compris là ?  ​


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Allez, je vais te faire plaisir.

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est du au fait qu'on t'aime pas, rien a voir avec la devalorisation du coup de boule
> 
> (J't'en reserve un petit pour dès que je peux  )



toujours a vouloir tirer son $épingle


_ici $épingle=="coup";_


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai droit à rien...
> En plus j'en ai reçu qu'un depuis plus de 48 h. (pour ceusses qui ont vu shrek2, imaginez la tête du chat botté quand il fait ses grands yeux noirs - ben c'est moi, là...)





 

cliquez sur le chaton pour l'avoir en gros modele


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.
> 
> T'as compris là ?  ​



*IDEM  *


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

bon, j'ai coup'd'boulé fabienr et bassman, mais là je crois que j'arrive à la fin de mon ratio


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2004)

T'as vu le film ?? IL EST ERRIBLE !! Plus pour les adultes que pour les gosses tant il multiplie les clins d'½il et les références !!! Les musiques jouent parfaitement le jeu (décalé total !) !


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2004)

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.*


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

c'est dingue ça, les admins nous offrent un petit joujou et tout de suite on devient gâteux


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *IDEM  *



tous ceux qui trouvent que y a un blem venez voir le sujet que j'ai crée pour l'occasion dans le forum "Vous êtes ici".. On y parle tous ensemble avec les admins sur les rééquilibrage à faire !


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *IDEM  *


Pareil​


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Hey c'est quoi c't'arnaque ???

je viens de passer de 1096 pts a 973 :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard*


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> tous ceux qui trouvent que y a un blem venez voir le sujet que j'ai crée pour l'occasion dans le forum "Vous êtes ici".. On y parle tous ensemble avec les admins sur les rééquilibrage à faire !



Oulà, va falloir sortir du bar


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La vie est devenue chere pour le petit producteur de coup de boule artisanal


plains toi. si tu te consideres comme un petit producteur. faut te mettre à la place des tout petits retrogadés sur le dance floor  .
Arreter de taxer  les petits. Il faut une repartition equitable des coup de boule.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

moi aussi je viens de constater une diminution :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je viens de constater une diminution :hein:



Ah, toi aussi...


----------



## elektroseb (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hey c'est quoi c't'arnaque ???
> 
> je viens de passer de 1096 pts a 973 :mouais:



Ah!, bah quand je vous dis que mes points ont baissés, on ne me croit pas!!


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> je viens de passer de 1096 pts a 973



Pareil que bassou - et que les autres, j'imagine (tonic) .Pas autant de points perdus, mais dans le même ratio.
Il va y avoir réajustement sur réajustement, car la frénésie boulesque n'est pas près de se tarir, à mon humble avis... Seulement, un petit avis (genre un thread fixe - je sis plus comment qu'on nomme çà) de la part des admins serait le bienvenu...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, toi aussi...



tiens j'peux t'en remettre


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Pfff on vit une periode troublée sur macgé la 
 Le mordor tout ca on dirait bien


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfff on vit une periode troublée sur macgé la
> Le mordor tout ca on dirait bien



Ben moi, je peux toujours pas te bouler, fils !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

Un palantir pour voir dans les entrailles de vbulletin par l'âme de benjamin !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hey c'est quoi c't'arnaque ???
> 
> je viens de passer de 1096 pts a 973 :mouais:



pareil, de 1065 à 929, je dois avoir une sacrée mauvaise haleine dis-donc


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pareil, de 1065 à 929, je dois avoir une sacrée mauvaise haleine dis-donc



logique de l'erreur

-123
-136

cela pourrait venir de la disparition de certains messages
de gens qui ont voté pour vous


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hey c'est quoi c't'arnaque ???
> 
> je viens de passer de 1096 pts a 973 :mouais:


Je pense que c'est normal : je n'avais pas reçu de coup de boule depuis le réajustement et du coup j'étais resté à 900 et quelques, là je viens d'en recevoir 5 et je suis descendu à 802.
Je suppose que vbulletin ne refait pas le calcul des points tant qu'on en reçoit pas d'autre.

Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas réapparu ici  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Pareil pour moi Dark, j'etais 2eme mais je suis plus bien classé. Benjamin m'a dit hier soir que cc'etait un bug avec la maj de vbulletin

 Euh j'viens encore de descendre la...... 915

 Va falloir s'arreter quand meme..... c'est quoi ces conneries, j'vais pas etre content a force


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas réapparu ici :mouais:


Tu ne t'es pas rasé.

On te laisse rentrer quand même.

Tu claques la bise au DJ et là, le drame. Il s'en rend compte. Il gueule. Et pour se venger, il te fait éjecter des charts.

C'est comme ça. T'as plus rien à dire. Sorry.


----------



## elektroseb (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pareil, de 1065 à 929, je dois avoir une sacrée mauvaise haleine dis-donc


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est normal : je n'avais pas reçu de coup de boule depuis le réajustement et du coup j'étais resté à 900 et quelques, là je viens d'en recevoir 5 et je suis descendu à 802.
> Je suppose que vbulletin ne refait pas le calcul des points tant qu'on en reçoit pas d'autre.
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas réapparu ici  :mouais:



bientot banni?


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'viens encore de descendre la...... 915


C'est fonction des conneries que tu écris !!!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Vous allez rire mais Zebig viens de m'en coller un, je perds encore 10 pts 

  Zou 905


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bientot banni?


 M'en fous, j'prendrai un pack immunité parce que si je suis banni c'est trop pas juste


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'viens encore de descendre la...... 915


Ha ouais moi aussi : 789, c'est une spirale infernale ce truc 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir s'arreter quand meme..... c'est quoi ces conneries, j'vais pas etre content a force


Bof, c'est qu'un gadget ce truc, par besoin de s'énerver :mouais:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

vive l'été


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi Dark, j'etais 2eme mais je suis plus bien classé. Benjamin m'a dit hier soir que cc'etait un bug avec la maj de vbulletin
> 
> Euh j'viens encore de descendre la...... 915
> 
> Va falloir s'arreter quand meme..... c'est quoi ces conneries, j'vais pas etre content a force



pareil, 914, à mon avis ils nous les piquent pour frimer avec après 


909 le temps d'écrire ce message, je commence a me demandé si'il n'y pas une fonction de diminution automatique là  :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pareil, 914, à mon avis ils nous les piquent pour frimer avec après


J'vois qu'ça. T'as raison. C'est un complot.

AUX ARMES !!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

899, y a t'il un pilote dans l'avion? <- excellente hein?

bon je bois le maximum de champ' avant d'etre remis au gini moi


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

Le premier arrivé à zéro à gagné


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le premier arrivé à zéro à gagné


Eh ! Eh ! Eh !

Les premiers seront les derniers....


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le premier arrivé à zéro à gagné


 And the winner is...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! Eh ! Eh !
> 
> Les premiers seront les derniers....



poussière, tu snifferas poussière


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> And the winner is...



félicitation kruty


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

clap clap, t'es un grand kruty


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> JE VEUX DES COUD'BOULES


 
Mais pkoi vous écrivez en gros d'un seul coup, mes lunettes sont propres


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

y'a eu **cheat** j'ai pas arreté de voter pour un autre mais il a été disqualifié hier


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Pareil, j'suis sur qu'il pouvait etre 1er en plus


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais pkoi vous écrivez en gros d'un seul coup, mes lunettes sont propres


 tiens de la lecture pour toi : ici


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ...Par contre, je n'ai toujours pas réapparu ici  :mouais:


  Moi non plus...


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, j'suis sur qu'il pouvait etre 1er en plus


 Comment ca un bonne tête de vainqueur  ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus...


Pas mieux 
Mais je relèche le DJ


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux
> Mais je relèche le DJ


 enlève le casque, la grille ca pique


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Ben ??? c toi le DJ ???

Bon, en attendant, je me prendrais bien un coupdeboule :casse:


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben ??? c toi le DJ ???
> 
> Bon, en attendant, je me prendrais bien un coupdeboule :casse:


 :casse: moi j'peux pas :-/


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

t'en as eu un on a débloqué mon compte  

phew, juste pour un en fait


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux
> Mais je relèche le DJ


  Vi !
   Moi aussi ! 
  D'autant qu'au passage j'ai encore perdu un petit point !


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Tien j'suis revenu dans le carré VIP moi 

 J'comprend pu rien moi


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2004)

Carré VIP powaaaa !


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'en as eu un on a débloqué mon compte


Aieuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'comprend pu rien moi


Euh, normal 

Mais c'est point trop clair tous ces changements 


---------
BASS: va voir msg pv


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

oui j'ai vu deja gKat le pv. Maieuuuuuuuuh quoi repondre, payer une salle alors qu'on a grandement du mal a faire survivre l'asso....


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

pas moi


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> ...


Bon, tu m'as mis 3 tout petits points de rien du tout  
Y a pas de *VRAIS* coupdebouleurs par ici


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Ben y'en a plus, ils nous ont brisé les jambes


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai vu deja gKat le pv. Maieuuuuuuuuh quoi repondre, payer une salle alors qu'on a grandement du mal a faire survivre l'asso....


Ben au moins répondre que tu l'avais vu et que tu doutais que çà vaille le coup 
Et pis, vu que la somme n'est pas trop importante, 5 / participant pour les frais, est-ce que çà peut être "vendable" ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> pas moi


Vi, je sais


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben au moins répondre que tu l'avais vu et que tu doutais que çà vaille le coup
> Et pis, vu que la somme n'est pas trop importante, 5 / participant pour les frais, est-ce que çà peut être "vendable" ?


 J'y reflechi gKat, c'pas pasque j'ai pas repondu que j'ai pas vu et que je regarde pas les possibilités. 

Et pis j'ai quelques autres trucs a rêgler avant, mais j'y pense. On en cause sur ichat bientôt


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Ben, chsuis pas bcp chez moi en ce moment... alors iChat.
Mail, c'est bien 

Ce n'est pas pressé de toutes façons, y a d'abord la 8.5 et la 9


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en attendant, je me prendrais bien un coupdeboule :casse:


Ce n'est pas l'envie qui manque.... 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben au moins répondre que tu l'avais vu et que tu doutais que çà vaille le coup
> Et pis, vu que la somme n'est pas trop importante, 5 / participant pour les frais, est-ce que çà peut être "vendable" ?


 5¤ par tête de pipe, ça demande 46 participants. On n'a pas encore les tables et les chaises... et l'asso ne fait plus de bénéfice. Donc adieux les serveurs. Malheureusement, la donne de départ reste la même : il est impératif que la salle soit gratuite. Fait chier d'ailleurs


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Ben dsl alors... :-/
Ou bien, je recontacte pour un "deal" gratos ? Ou je laisse tomber ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

Hum, désolé de cet aparté, qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de ce topic 

Alors, je recentre :


QUI ME MET UN COUPDEBOULE ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

:affraid:

Dites ...? ils sont passé où tous mes cadeaux d'anniversaire ????



 hein tous ces points Disco si généreusement offerts ????   

C'est pas juste !    moi je m'étais habituée à mes zolis cadeaux d'anniv' et pouf, plus rien partis ... les points envolés !!!     

Benjamin fais quelque chose ...!   

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi on m'a volé mes cadeaux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi on m'a volé mes cadeaux



 une honte j'vous dis, une honte !!! 


(psssiiit peut-être qu'il y à du trafic de points là-dessous...?  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2004)

:mouais: Qui cela peut-il bien être?   :mouais:


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> une honte j'vous dis, une honte !!!
> 
> 
> (psssiiit peut-être qu'il y à du trafic de points là-dessous...?  )




Heu, un coup monté cette histoire de baisse subite ???    :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heu, un coup monté cette histoire de baisse subite ???    :mouais:  :mouais:



*Modération... *


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Qui cela peut-il bien être?   :mouais:



 :mouais: regardons attentivement les compteurs ...  :mouais:


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

**vilain le concombre**


----------



## MrStone (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, désolé de cet aparté, qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de ce topic
> 
> Alors, je recentre :
> 
> QUI ME MET UN COUPDEBOULE ???



Ben j'voudrais bien mais j'peux point...  :rose: "Vous devriez coupdebouler quelqu'un d'autre avant de blablabla"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2004)

Je sais...

Il y a un nouveau videur à l'entrée...

(... Il parait qu'il fait les poches des habitués... chut.....)   :rateau: 

Sinon, qui m'accorde une tite dance ??  :love: 


Que la Schwartz soit avec moi...

PS : il existe ou pas le Fan club thebiglebowsky ??


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

Explication de Benjamin...


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites ...? ils sont passé où tous mes cadeaux d'anniversaire ????


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lorna.

Pppfffff !!!!!!!! Sorry.


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heu, un coup monté cette histoire de baisse subite ???  :mouais: :mouais:


Serait-ce une contrepèterie ?? :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> **vilain le concombre**




Chutttttt  !! j'suis pas encore connu ici moi...   

Qui disait que mes coups de boule passaient à coté ??


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Dites ...? ils sont passé où tous mes cadeaux d'anniversaire ????
> 
> ...



et on remonte


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2004)

soyons circonspects... :hein:  :modo:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> soyons circonspects... :hein:  :modo:



oui... et quand le doute m'habite...    

bon ok...  :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Qui disait que mes coups de boule passaient à coté ??


Vi : ils sont gris


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Chutttttt  !! j'suis pas encore connu ici moi...
> 
> Qui disait que mes coups de boule passaient à coté ??



heureusement que ton karma négatif n'est pas très puissant  





prépare toi a affronter mon cosmos


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vi : ils sont gris



Vraiment !!??? ... erffff

Bon je retourne en stage... 
et je reviens sans le masque... ca gene un peu pour l'impulsion (-> d'aprés le ptit Robert : "impulsion -> Désir soudain d'accomplir un acte"... à ne pas confondre avec nain pulsion...   )

Bon il me reste quelques impulsions... grises.. ok... mais bon... qui n'en veu ??  

Bon je viens de comprendre pour les coups de boule de couleur grise !! (merci macmarco, tu auras la primeur de mon premier coup de boule vert   )...
Donc il me manque quelques messages... ok....


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui... et quand le doute m'habite...
> 
> bon ok...  :rose:


Ca vaut mieux que satan, parce que si Satan t'habite... :affraid:  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ca vaut mieux que satan, parce que si Satan t'habite... :affraid:  :affraid:  :mouais:



  ou comme dirait mon cousin curé : "une belle fille a confess (    ) ... parfois Satan ma soutane"


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> ou comme dirait mon cousin curé : "une belle fille a confess (    ) ... parfois Satan ma soutane"


t'as un cousin curé?  

et pis d'ailleurs, pouquoi tu m'as mis un coup de boule gris hier? J'avais rien fait


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'as un cousin curé?
> 
> et pis d'ailleurs, pouquoi tu m'as mis un coup de boule gris hier? J'avais rien fait




Et PAF pour la peine   :rateau: 

bon faudra me dire si c'est gris ou vert hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2004)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Et PAF pour la peine   :rateau:
> 
> bon faudra me dire si c'est gris ou vert hein !



vert!


----------



## macintroll (7 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> vert!



Ah ben Zut alors    

.. arf WebO ma pas loupé non pu !  :rateau:  :rateau:  :casse: 

The  :modo: 's touch !!!


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

hey, toi là !!
je parie qu'il te reste un coup à donner... chuis là !!!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

attention je suis vénère, faut pas m'provoqué


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'as un cousin curé?
> 
> et pis d'ailleurs, pouquoi tu m'as mis un coup de boule gris hier? J'avais rien fait


  T'affole pas !  
  Gris = neutre(- de 50 messages !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'affole pas !
> Gris = neutre(- de 50 messages !



Oui, moi aussi, je me suis faché à mort avec un gentil posteur à cause d'un coup de boule gris, interprété à tort comme une offense. Paix à son âme.


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> attention je suis vénère, faut pas m'provoqué



ah blablabla gaaaa


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juillet 2004)

ah pas d'bol je viens d'en niquer cinq, mais tu perds rien pour attendre avec ta provoc à deux balles, kiskouilles


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'as un cousin curé?


Même pas en reve !!    



			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et pis d'ailleurs, pouquoi tu m'as mis un coup de boule gris hier? J'avais rien fait


Pas de ma faute... apparemment c'est parceque j'ai pas encore 50 messages !!...   
Il semblerait que je tire "à blanc" donc !!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah pas d'bol je viens d'en niquer cinq, mais tu perds rien pour attendre avec ta provoc à deux balles, kiskouilles


 p'tite crotte


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

hé ho le gorille ! retourne écouter gorillaz dans ta jungle !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Qui n'en veut, qui n'en veut? :love: :love: :love: Dépêchez-vous, yannaurapas pour tout le monde


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Salut modern 

Moi j'veux bien


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

:love::love::love:

 merci a vous pour cet immense élan de générosité


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut modern
> 
> Moi j'veux bien


  :love: c'est que je ne peux pas t'en coller tous les jours Bassman... je dois attendre un peu... :love: mais je ne t'oublie pas :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

moi non plus, chaques jours je pense a toi    (comment ca faux cul ???)


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> attention je suis vénère, faut pas m'provoqué


 Oh wi! :love: Vas-y! Frappe!  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus, chaques jours je pense a toi    (comment ca faux cul ???)


  (j'ai rien dit moah :love:  )


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

volontiers un coup modern__thing !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais je ne t'oublie pas :love:



Et moi?...  :love: Je peux avoir autre chose que des coups de boule?... :rose:  :love:   Je ne fais que passer...


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

et c'est quoi cette histoire de ptit swiss modern' et webo' ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> volontiers un coup modern__thing !


 Voilàààà!  suffit de demander


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi cette histoire de ptit swiss modern' et webo' ??



Chtenpose des questions...   

Je ne fais que passer...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et moi?...  :love: Je peux avoir autre chose que des coups de boule?... :rose:  :love:   Je ne fais que passer...


 Wi, of course! :love: mais pas au bar devant tout le monde Oli   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quoi cette histoire de ptit swiss modern' et webo' ??


 rien, rien   :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

apwal modern


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> apwal modern


 Veux-tu bien lacher mon pull?  :love:


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

merci pour les infos... :hein:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

allez lache ce pull


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> allez lache ce pull


 mais... mais... tu peux laisser mes lacets tranquilles maintenant?


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Hop une chaussette


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop une chaussette


 mais... rends moi ça! déjà qu'hier tu commencais à secouer mon blog comme si c'était un prunier... :love: tu n'es donc jamais tranquille toah? 

 allez, garde tes mains en place sinon tata Angie va devoir sévir :love:


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

continuez à vous *amuser* tous seuls, moi je reste picoler au bar pour oublier mes deux tests de demain


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Puniaise WebO a pas apprecié il m'en a collé une  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Narf! narf!  tu n'as qu'à te tenir tranquille :rateau: héhéhé! 

Qui offre sa tournée?  c'est qu'il fait soif au bar...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Puniaise WebO a pas apprecié il m'en a collé une  :casse:  :casse:



Paf...  

Ça va bibounette? Il t'as pas trop ennuyé?... :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Pfff je boude, il m'a mit un carton rouge


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> continuez à vous *amuser* tous seuls, moi je reste picoler au bar pour oublier mes deux tests de demain


 j espere que c est pas des nalyses d urine parceque a picoler comme ca ..


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Paf...
> 
> Ça va bibounette? Il t'as pas trop ennuyé?... :love:


 [admiration] mon héro :love: comme tu as volé à mon secours! :love: [/admiration]


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> j espere que c est pas des nalyses d urine parceque a picoler comme ca ..


 meme a un concours de circonstances il se ferait recaler alors....


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfff je boude, il m'a mit un carton rouge


  :casse: pour si peu?  mais :love: Olive :love: on rigolait


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> meme a un concours de circonstances il se ferait recaler alors....


lol!
tu l'as volée à qui celle-là?


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :casse: pour si peu?  mais :love: Olive :love: on rigolait



Voui pour si peu 
-50 pts dans ma gueule


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

allez, dès que tu es coup-de-boulable, tu vas voir celle que je vais te balancer dans la gu...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :casse: pour si peu?  mais :love: Olive :love: on rigolait



Bah oui... justemement...  :love:  Eh... tu me dis s'ils t'embêtent... je suis pas loin... :love: 

-50 points?... je pensais pas être si fort...


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Bassman aime bien me taquiner  Olivounet :love: , il ne fallait pas le punir si fort...

à moins que tu ne mesures pas ta force...    :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

M'en fou j'vais le dire a ma mere


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

t'es pas encore parti?


----------



## kisco (7 Juillet 2004)

hey modern tu paies pas la tournée pour ton 300e message ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> hey modern tu paies pas la tournée pour ton 300e message ?



Enfin Kisco... un peu de galanterie... C'est nous qui lui offrons ce qu'elle veut...  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

alors ce sera une Kriek Belle-vue pour moah s'il vous plait


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Voila il a été mechant avec un, mais comme il veut se rattraper, il fait croire qu'il est galant... une honte ma brave dame !!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

Vengeance


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Oh vous savez mon cher monsieur  il ne faut pas être si dur... on fait tous des tas de boulettes, je peux vous assurer qu'il ne l'a pas fait exprès... Je m'engage à réparer cette petite erreur en vous coup-de-boulant régulièrement, est-ce suffisant?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Kriek-Bellevue pour tout le monde...  Même Bassman...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Kriek-Bellevue pour tout le monde...  Même Bassman...



J'en vois que 4, c'est normal ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love: en grande bouteille en plus :love:


----------



## huexley (7 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Kriek-Bellevue pour tout le monde...  Même Bassman...


  comme c est bienvenu, a Lyon il fait une chaleur écrasante


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Allez, je vais partager la mienne avec toi  mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi hein... 

Bon, où est ton verre ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je vais partager la mienne avec toi  mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi hein...
> 
> Bon, où est ton verre ?



Et moi alors... Bouhouhouh  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

tu as déjà oublié qu'on buvait dans le même verre? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> tu as déjà oublié qu'on buvait dans le même verre? :love:



Alors ça va... :love: Je savais pas si t'étais toujours d'accord...  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

j'bois à la bouteille


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2004)

Comme t'y veux...  santé! hips! :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2004)

hipsssss :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Hey !!! laissez m'enzun ti peu hips a moi zossi


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2004)

PS: les coups de boules sont remboursés par la sécurité socialiceandfire !!!!


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> PS: les coups de boules sont remboursés par la sécurité socialiceandfire !!!!


  Ah oui ???? 

















_Pfffffff !!! ces fonctionnaires !!!..._


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2004)

eh oui !!! si on m'en laisse le droit... :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> PS: les coups de boules sont remboursés par la sécurité socialiceandfire !!!!


 Iceandfireoutnet :love:

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à IceandFire"

 comment t'y vas?


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2004)

I'm busy, i'm tired..; but i'm happy to see you here & Sofft planet


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Faut ramener les capsules et les bouchons au bureau local de la sécu pour être remboursé ?
(va me falloir une brouette   )

Sinon... il en reste un peu de la kriek.. pour un légume deshydraté ??  :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2004)

Pas besoin juste la preuve de ton paiement


----------



## macmarco (8 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh oui !!! si on m'en laisse le droit... :rose:


----------



## turnover (8 Juillet 2004)

Pas là depuis quelques temps, coup d'boule aux derniers posteurs 

 Puté faut remonter 5 pages avant pour pouvoir donner tout ses coups d'boules. Et en plus ça fait bien une semaine voir deux que je suis pas venu et je peux tjs pas en donner à certains (Bassmann, Globalcut, ...) ça dure combien le délai avant de pouvoir redonner ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Je crois qu'il faut donné a 20 personnes avant de re bouler la meme. Bref il te faut des amis


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il faut donné a 20 personnes avant de re bouler la meme. Bref il te faut des amis



et voila ki recrute le salopio Attention cet homme à pour seule ambition
le score !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2004)

coucou, je passe en vitesse, si vous arrivez à me coupdebouler, vous etes très forts !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Bon... ca y est.. j'y suis... 50 messages...

Qui veut donc la primeur d'un jolie coup de boule bien vert de cucurbitacée ??    


Mais je vous préviens.. j'enlève pas le masque... enfin, pas le premier soir !?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Bon ben si tu retires pas le masque, tu couches au moins ???


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben si tu retires pas le masque, tu couches au moins ???



tu pourrais quand meme lui indiquer une para-pharmacie 
parce que avec la taille de ton Karma il lui faudrait quelques artifices
gluants                

Nouvelle expression : C'est la vaseline qui se moque du bassKarma


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mais je vous préviens.. j'enlève pas le masque... enfin, pas le premier soir !?


Moi je ne l'enlève JAMAIS mon masque


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Mais c'est lui qui a la vaseline


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est lui qui a la vaseline



   j'avais pas osé


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Ah ben !! en passant, je suis devenu membre !? (actif ?)   
(avec une 2éme étoile !   )

Ca se fête... Champomy pour tout le monde  :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben !! en passant, je suis devenu membre !? (actif ?)
> (avec une 2éme étoile !   )
> 
> Ca se fête... Champomy pour tout le monde  :rateau:



hola tu t'aventures sur un terrain glissant  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'avais pas osé


 Ben moi je peux me permettre, on est "intimes"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben si tu retires pas le masque, tu couches au moins ???



Tu aimes donc les cucurbitacées Bassman ?? moi qui te croyais carnivore  

Bon je veux bien sous traiter à mon épouse la courgette mais je te previens.. elle a horeur des poils... faudra donc t'épiler !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais quand meme lui indiquer une para-pharmacie
> parce que avec la taille de ton Karma il lui faudrait quelques artifices
> gluants ...



Tu veux dire une "Karmacie" ???   

Je prefere l'huile d'olive ceci dit... mais sans le filet de vinaigre  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire une "Karmacie" ???
> 
> Je prefere l'huile d'olive ceci dit... mais sans le filet de vinaigre  :hein:


  Pourtant avec un concombre.... vinaigre, creme fraiche, sel poivre   :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je peux me permettre, on est "intimes"



ah ben, en terme de vocabulaire, quand "intimité" précéde "vaseline"... (et reciproquement) on parle plus de message subliminale (qui rime avec...  :rose: ) là...    
Il y a ouverture comme dirait M. Blanc dans les Bronzés...


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

allez pour mettre tous les intimes ............................

en accord


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Ha ben... j'suis déjà à sec de coup d'boule...

Pas grave.. vous perdez rien pour attendre


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Voila comment on va me faire un costard ici... BassKarma gel lubrifiant


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben... j'suis déjà à sec de coup d'boule...
> 
> Pas grave.. vous perdez rien pour attendre



BASSKARMA existe aussi en crème d'épilation


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2004)

BASSKARMA, hygiène intime aussi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2004)

Ça m'étonne que tu connaisses ça toi, vu la propreté de ta poche...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

moi j'attend la version suppo !!


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Guytan bosse dessus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Guytan bosse dessus



Donc le suppo est .... dessous ????  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'étonne que tu connaisses ça toi, vu la propreté de ta poche...


Rhôôô, ma poche est propre : elle sent un peu, c'est tout


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, ma poche est propre : elle sent un peu, c'est tout


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Donc le suppo est .... dessous ???? :mouais:


Non, il est DEDANS Guyt'


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Non, il est DEDANS Guyt'



peut etre un debut de réponse  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2004)

Hum, on voit pas bien le suppo là


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, ma poche est propre : elle sent un peu, c'est tout



Un odeur persistante de Jedi ? c'est ca ??   
t'as essayé le nouveau Dark Vador amoniaqué ??


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, on voit pas bien le suppo là



Nous tenons a faire un récapilatif de cette page et demi

pour les réferences d'auteurs :

voir le thread de zebig naze et nazette ainsi que 
le thread du talantueux Monsieur Aricosec sur dessine moi un mouton

ainsi que le thread poetique ...............


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Un odeur persistante de Jedi ? c'est ca ??
> t'as essayé le nouveau Dark Vador amoniaqué ??



bah oui c'est pour ca qu'il veut plus retirer son casque


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)




----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2004)




----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

>



tu vas voir toi quand j'aurai recharger ce soir


----------



## fwedo (8 Juillet 2004)

bon allez, ca suffit les conneries, moi je ne donne des coup de boule qu'à ceux qui auront posté un message intelligent ou un tant sois peu technique.

là.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bon allez, ca suffit les conneries, moi je ne donne des coup de boule qu'à ceux qui auront posté un message intelligent ou un tant sois peu technique.
> 
> là.



C'est quoi le rapport avec le sujet. Tu veux une copie d'écran de France Info?


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu vas voir toi quand j'aurai recharger ce soir









    et c'est technique tudju pas evident à transformer ces smileys


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bon allez, ca suffit les conneries, moi je ne donne des coup de boule qu'à ceux qui auront posté un message intelligent ou un tant sois peu technique.
> 
> là.



Heuuu c'est pas gagné pour moi !    

Sinon... technique de quoi ??
Je peux te faire un truc sur la technique du "frottassé fin"...    
Mheuu non rien à voir, c'est un truc de maçonnerie (si, y a bien une cedille !) pour les enduits muraux...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bon allez, ca suffit les conneries, moi je ne donne des coup de boule qu'à ceux qui auront posté un message intelligent ou un tant sois peu technique.
> 
> là.



Tiens ça me donne une idée ça, inspirée du pack auto-ban, il faudrait un pack technique, quand tu l'achètes, tu peux forcer un autre membre à ne rentrer que dans les forums techniques pendant 24 heures, j'hésite à en faire un sujet tiens


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2004)

Allez les nioubs que j'aime, lâchez votre tension boulesque sur ma personne, j'ai besoin de 3 points


----------



## elektroseb (8 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bon allez, ca suffit les conneries, moi je ne donne des coup de boule qu'à ceux qui auront posté un message intelligent ou un tant sois peu technique.
> 
> là.



J'ai trouvé:

le chien du videur de la boite...il a l'air intelligent non?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Juillet 2004)

Pardonnez-moi mon ignorance, mais, mes points disco ont sensiblement baisser sans avoir de "mauvais karma"   

Késako ?  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Pardonnez-moi mon ignorance, mais, mes points disco ont sensiblement baisser sans avoir de "mauvais karma"
> 
> Késako ?  :rose:



la recherche bon dieu la recherche   



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien donner plus de coups de boule par jour (c'est à 5 actuellement). En échange, je baisse la puissance pour ne pas arriver trop vite à la fin.
> Et là encore, pour ne pas voir trop vite la fin du système, je mets à jour les anciens coups de boule, jusqu'à une date précise, en me fondant sur cette nouvelle échelle de valeurs (c'est une base de départ minimale, j'ajoute des points au fur et à mesure). Mise à jour générale.
> Par ailleurs, comme prévu, je supprime aussi des coups de boule de multi-pseudos.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Nous tenons a faire un récapilatif de cette page et demi
> 
> pour les réferences d'auteurs :
> 
> ...



Mon dieu, fais une recherche sur les forums jeux, et tu n'osera plus t'asseoir à côté de moi


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Juillet 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Pardonnez-moi mon ignorance, mais, mes points disco ont sensiblement baisser sans avoir de "mauvais karma"
> 
> Késako ? :rose:


Va voir le sujet dans "vous êtes ici"....


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Suppo, suuuuuuuppo !


----------



## MrStone (8 Juillet 2004)

- Hé, tête de prout, tu sais pourquoi on t'appelle tête de prout ?
- ...
- Tu sais pas ?
- pffft

:rateau: :casse: :rose:


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu, fais une recherche sur les forums jeux, et tu n'osera plus t'asseoir à côté de moi



ho tout a fait dans mes accords
attends j'ajuste les strings de ma guitare

mais pting ou est passé ma petite laine ...............

premier couplet de "Dans le bar de Brest"


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2004)

C'est une chanson antérograde ? On commence par la fin ?


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est une chanson antérograde ? On commence par la fin ?



non de non justement on a pas la suite avec la belle-soeur


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2004)

Si, si, si ! La belle s½ur (enfin l'une d'entre-elles) était trop à l'ouest pour me tenter. 
En revanche, si on remonte une dizaine d'années en arrière, on prend les mêmes et on recommence, et là ca le fait (enfin, le faisait)


----------



## chagregel (8 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de  me prendre un coup de boule ultra violet  :casse:  :casse: 

Ca fait pas que du bien


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2004)

Mais assez parlé de moi, et toi tatouille, raconte-nous des histoires !
Rigolotes et croustillantes ne seraient pas du luxe


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

il a pas d'histoire


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

hola on va se calmer je veux bien vous raconter l'histoire du "bar de Brest"

chanson dont les accords sont bien simple la sol ré ré
mais l'important c'est de chanter fort et de dire des trucs salasses

 
ou quand j'étais étudiant at pas vraiment le sou 
je draguais des plus vielles pour avoir des apparts ou habiter

ce qui m'a vallu le surnom de "l'uomo sesso"


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

Je vais plutot vous raconter une histoire avec mon ami Gigi l'amoroso

(pour le surnom trop long) ou nous avons fini à 3 heures du mat' perdu dans
un patelin entre Napoli et Campobello di Licata ou le train s'arrete une fois tous les trois jours ..............


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

notre trajet Pisa-Roma-Napoli-Palermo pour les grandes stations

nous redescendions en Sicile comme d'habitude on prenait l'omni pas pour des raisons
d'argent mais le faite est qu'il y a plus de nanas dans l'omni et il est lent ........

et on peut fumer et ouvrir les fenetres 
comme d'habitude nous étions bien pétés   

un po'di fumo


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

sur ce le voyage avance discussions fumo avec des amis

et la voila ti pas quand se promenant gigi repere une donzelle à moitié endormie
dans une place à quatre toute seule
alors qu'es ce que l'on fait ? on s'assoit en face la nana sourie par politesse

de la je vois les controlleurs arrivants je me leve le cul a moitié du siege pour en tirer
les billets et machinalement je regarde gigi qui avait mis ses lunettes de soleil   

qui les souleve et dit texto a la fille en face  (avec ses yeux bleus sur fond rouge)

"tu voudrais pas me sucer pendant que mon ami te balait le cul ?" (expression italienne)

la j'explose de rire en me disant la luigi t'as fait tres fort et ca va etre la merde.

de la la nana se leve et fait un scandale en racontant ce que gigi venait de lui sortir

(mais c'est vrai la bouche comme les fesses etaient tentant)
de la ont se retrouve cerclé par les controleurs et a peu pres tout le wagon

grande engueulade générale 
et ca a fini vous descendez a la prochaine sinon j'appele les carabiniers 

tout naturellement on a preferé descendre en sachant que ca allait etre la merde
mais qu'es ce qu'on s'est bien marré
  

fini

pting tu fou une histoire et ils se cassent les nazes
 :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## purestyle (8 Juillet 2004)

bon chuis un peu largué là : hier j'avais 77 points disco, aujourd'hui après un coup de boule "positif" j'en ai plus que 64...euh c'est normal, ça va en regressant c'est ça ?


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> bon chuis un peu largué là : hier j'avais 77 points disco, aujourd'hui après un coup de boule "positif" j'en ai plus que 64...euh c'est normal ?



oui il y a eu un réajustement ------> voir vous êtes ici


----------



## purestyle (8 Juillet 2004)

ah ok, merci


----------



## rezba (8 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de  me prendre un coup de boule ultra violet  :casse:  :casse:
> 
> Ca fait pas que du bien


 désolé, mon geant vert 

 ce n'était pas l'effet escompté.


----------



## MrStone (8 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> /snip/
> fini
> /snip/




'tain Tatouille l'est chaud comme une baraque à frites !!! Parti comme ça on n'arrivera jamais à le récupérer, il a du fondre trop de fusibles   

Si ça continue faudra penser à ouvrir un backroom à coté du bar


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

euh non, on le fout dehors ca va plus vite


----------



## MrStone (8 Juillet 2004)

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Blytz (8 Juillet 2004)

J'ai coups de boule tout ceux que j ai trouve.. pas de chance


----------



## guytantakul (8 Juillet 2004)

niacine de niacine !


----------



## Blytz (8 Juillet 2004)

ca t as marque ca


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2004)

Bon ça fait lgtps que j'ai pas suivi 
Un p'tit résumé Bassman


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Alors un rapide resumé :

On a appris lors des posts precedant qu'en plus de son addiction pour les suppo guytan se fait des lignes de Niacine (puissant psychotrope, couramment appelé Drogue du vieux car elle rend irascible) avec Blyzt, qui par la même est son dealeur.
D'autre part on notera aussi la pauvre culture de Tatouille lorsqu'il apprend que je suis le Jimy Hendrix du string (arrachage avec les dents sans toucher les bords)
Pendant ce temps, Supermoquette, modern_thing et webo se bourre la gueule avec de la Krieg. Leurs recentes cures de désintoxications n'auront pas fait longtemps effets.

Et puis profitant de la chute du cours du coud'boule, Kisco et Concombremasqué cherchent a revendre au marché noir des actions qu'ils ont dérobés lors du cambriolage chez la belle soeur de Guytan, qui avait perdu son pull.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2004)

Joli résumé


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2004)

Merci bien, tu mériterais plein de coud'boule ma grosse boule poilue  mais la machine veux toujours pas


----------



## Blytz (8 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant il me reste de la niacine si qqn en veux 

Sinon y a le Pauvre Slug (moderateur de la partie jeux pour les incultes) qui aimerait bien arriver dans le carre VIP


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Je sais pas si il les merite


----------



## Blytz (8 Juillet 2004)

Je fais que transmettre.. apres c est a vous de voir


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Bon c'est bien pasque c'est mon chef


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2004)

et il est où ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

A la cave


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2004)

merci mon grand


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> merci mon grand


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Joli résumé





rha chier pas de boulag e pour kisco, bassmain, etc...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

T'as pas autre chose a dire pour ta defense (des os primés)


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

Maieuh! j'arrive toujours pas à coup-d'bouler mes amis flooders!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas autre chose a dire pour ta defense



t'as senti mon haleine d'éléphant?  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



      :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Pfou elle est chargée ton haleine (sur le dos)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 merde je pensais avoir été discret


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfou elle est chargée ton haleine (sur le dos)



oh juste qql binches et une pepperonatta  :love:

'tain vais bientot etre obliger d'aller bouler dans les forums techniques


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oh juste qql binches et une pepperonatta  :love:
> 
> 'tain vais bientot etre obliger d'aller bouler dans les forums techniques


 Roh tu vas pas tourner mal quand meme ??? Bouler dans les forums technique et pis quoi encore ???


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> euh non, on le fout dehors ca va plus vite



faut avoir des arguments physiques pour ca mon petit bonhomme ca c'est pour ta culture
qui apparemment est plus pauvre que la mienne

 

l'est vexé BAiSSEKARMA


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Euh.... 11 ans de rugby ca compte ou pas ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

Me boirait bien un p'tit Péket moah...  

Je resert un verre à qui  ?


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... 11 ans de rugby ca compte ou pas ???



faudra faire mieux


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2004)

ca y est t'es accros aux Deschiens   merci qui hein ???  Tonton....


----------



## IceandFire (8 Juillet 2004)

C'est pour toi Tata Francine


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

Wi! merci tonton Steve :love: c'est qu'on ne te voit plus très souvent pour le moment!


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

le myth ------> mythique===histoire sacrée

je doute que morrissey soit un saint
vu comme il est gonflé a la binouze


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

narf! :rateau: dis pas du mal du Moz devant Iceandfire! Pas cool! tu as devant toi le fan club officiel français...


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> narf! :rateau: dis pas du mal du Moz devant Iceandfire! Pas cool! tu as devant toi le fan club officiel français...



mdr un Fan du retour raté d'un raté ex-smith qui étaient tous des ratés

dératizons mes frères

           

ici ta la représentation officielle Mondiale des casseurs de Morissey

  

au faite bonjour madame la cochonne vous avez un bien jolie groin  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

Mici :love: Piggy qu'on dit :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Salut modern


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salut modern



quel charrieur


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

Kilou Bass...  tu sais que j'arrive toujours pas à te coup-de-bouler, c'est de l'arnaque!


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quel charrieur


 Au moins il est poli, il dit bonjour! :love: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Pan dans ta gueule.

Pas grave modern, j'vais finir par demander d'etre remboursé


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

quel razeur heu non razé ...................  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 
bon sinon pour les midis c'est drole parce que c'est pourave


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Au moins il est poli, il dit bonjour! :love: :rateau:



il fait nuit


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Et ca t'empeche d'etre poli tete d'oeuf ??


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et ca t'empeche d'etre poli tete d'oeuf ??



bon contraint    et forcé   : 'soir

[edit] nan en fait j'retire


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Et ben tu vois quand tu veux, maintenant essuis ton nez, et derange pas la dame

'tit con va


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et ben tu vois quand tu veux, maintenant essuis ton nez, et derange pas la dame
> 
> 'tit con va



tu penses j'ai édité


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Juillet 2004)

restons courtois, restons courtois :love:


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

je suis un salopio et j'ai pas honte


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> restons courtois, restons courtois :love:



"'tit con" c'est affectif


----------



## tatouille (8 Juillet 2004)

houlaaaaaaaaaaa 
        

ha ces techniqueux même pas Honte


http://www.didiersuper.com/medias/video/y_en_a_des_biens.wmv

http://www.didiersuper.com/medias/video/clip256.wmv

http://www.didiersuper.com/medias/video/clip_didiersuper_noel.wmv


----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2004)

zzz  :sleep: 
bonuit!


----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2004)

gniaRk gniark !
je feintais que je dormais et j'ai réussi à vous coupdebouler !


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Sale bete, il profite de notre relachement


----------



## kisco (9 Juillet 2004)

lol tatouille, t'aimes ça hein? te prendre des coups! 
qui n'aime pas ça dans ce post en fait!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> lol tatouille, t'aimes ça hein? te prendre des coups!
> qui n'aime pas ça dans ce post en fait!



je dois avouer que je prendrais bien un coup en passant...  
En tout bien tout honneur, bien sûr


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je dois avouer que je prendrais bien un coup en passant...
> En tout bien tout honneur, bien sûr


  "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr."


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> lol tatouille, t'aimes ça hein? te prendre des coups!
> qui n'aime pas ça dans ce post en fait!



je sens que je vais avoir besoin d'un gel anti-inflammatoire non stéroïdien
de la marque BASSKARMA bien-sur !

ca fait du bien la ou ca fait mal


----------



## IceandFire (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je sens que je vais avoir besoin d'un gel anti-inflammatoire non stéroïdien


Ca c'est sure...Faut pas ouvrir son bec sans savoir...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2004)

b'jour


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Salut les gens aussi, je reste pas longtemps, boulot taquet


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2004)

Euh, bonjour aussi et taquet pareil 
Je ne reste que le temps de distribuer qq coups de boule


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour les floodeurs  :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Ca va Tibo ?


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les floodeurs  :love:




À+


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

J'ai déjà dit bonjour là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=785561#post785561Non mais


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Bilbo!  Tu es rose?!   




ps: j'ai lu "mincir" sous ton nom


----------



## je@nnot (9 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca va Tibo ?



Ça va... Merci et toi?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2004)

Vala, mes 5 coups de boule quotidiens ont été distribués :casse:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Voui boulot taquet depuis ce matin :/


----------



## kisco (9 Juillet 2004)

woohooo chuis déjà en weekend !


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2004)

Ben casse-toi et laisse les autres bosser


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est sure...Faut pas ouvrir son bec sans savoir...



et ..............................................

sont un peu simplets comme leur idole ces fans officiels


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

quelle finesse légendaire


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo!  Tu es rose?!


Violet, violet. Règle ton moniteur. 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ps: j'ai lu "mincir" sous ton nom


Béotien. :rateau:



À+


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Juillet 2004)

Tibo a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo!  Tu es rose?!


Je le savais ! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Vala, mes 5 coups de boule quotidiens ont été distribués :casse:



y en a qui sont plutôt du matin et d'autre du soir  :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Moi c'est plutot le soir, mais je prend a toute heure


----------



## molgow (9 Juillet 2004)

héé.. je refais à nouveau la bise au DJ !!? c'est à cause du changement de comptage ou est-ce parce que ces derniers temps on m'a moins coup'de'boulé ?!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est plutot le soir, mais je prend a toute heure



faut pas refuser les gatteries quand même  :love:


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> héé.. je refais à nouveau la bise au DJ !!? c'est à cause du changement de comptage ou est-ce parce que ces derniers temps on m'a moins coup'de'boulé ?!



je sais pas je m'en suis pris 8 hier ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> héé.. je refais à nouveau la bise au DJ !!? c'est à cause du changement de comptage ou est-ce parce que ces derniers temps on m'a moins coup'de'boulé ?!



comme il suit pas lui    oui benjamin a réévaluer les boules données par coup, et rétroactivement  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)

bonjour les gens...


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> bonjour les gens...



Bonjour Monsieur si tu es interressé j'ai pas encore les coordonnées
il y a en Aout un festival EleKtro TEKno pres de munich


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Monsieur si tu es interressé j'ai pas encore les coordonnées
> il y a en Aout un festival EleKtro TEKno pres de munich



ah, c'est à étudier ça   

sinon, je me ferais bien celui de Leipzig cette année


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Sinon va y avoir les festival Metal


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ah, c'est à étudier ça
> 
> sinon, je me ferais bien celui de Leipzig cette année



oui c'est un tres bon festival il faudrait que je regarde la programmation


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sinon va y avoir les festival Metal



ya du metal aussi Black, 
un peu de deaph dark enfin j'appele ca comme ca
mais je sais pas comment s'appel ce courrant


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sinon va y avoir les festival Metal



Oh non! c'est plein de bassmen à cheveux longs... ils me font peur


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Prend une bouteille de shampooing dans ta poche ! C'est pas pour t'en servir, mais tu verra, ça sécurise


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Prend une bouteille de shampooing dans ta poche ! C'est pas pour t'en servir, mais tu verra, ça sécurise



clap clap clap The Standing Ovation for guyt

     

apres para-poux para-metalleux bien sur une marque BASSKARMA


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Prend une bouteille de shampooing dans ta poche ! C'est pas pour t'en servir, mais tu verra, ça sécurise


  C'est la bombe lacrymo, l'arme de dissuasion anti hardos ca  

 Mais c'est pas sympa du tout


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)

Du para-poux???


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Les hardos n'ont pas de poux


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

suffit d'avoir une bière à la main et tous les hardeux sont tes amis


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2004)

anti-pélicules


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Les hardos n'ont pas de poux


Ca existe encore les graisseux ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suffit d'avoir une bière à la main et tous les hardeux sont tes amis


 :love: :love: :love: Toi tu nous comprends :love: :love:


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est la bombe lacrymo, l'arme de dissuasion anti hardos ca
> 
> Mais c'est pas sympa du tout



et sur un goth dépressif es ce qu'un coup de bombe lacrymo peu le rendre illare ?

      (BASSKARMA Gel Ghotique)


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suffit d'avoir une bière à la main et tous les hardeux sont tes amis



          :love:


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Toi, tu viens de te faire éclater la tronche !


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

>


 Pffffff

 Y'a longtemps que j'ai coupé mes cheveux (malgré moi d'ailleurs  )


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est la bombe lacrymo, l'arme de dissuasion anti hardos ca
> Mais c'est pas sympa du tout



Mais si c'est gentil   
J'ai eu les cheveux longs et j'ai fait des festivals metal, je sais ce que c'est


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

Je me rappelle d'un festival avec Napalm Death, Obituary et tous les deatheux de l'époque (1992, peut-être)... Ben j'avais mon shampoo dans la poche


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

1992, c'est l'année ou j'ai commencé a aller aux concerts de metal 
A peine 12 ans et ma mere qui se fesait un sang d'encre


----------



## tatouille (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 1992, c'est l'année ou j'ai commencé a aller aux concerts de metal
> A peine 12 ans et ma mere qui se fesait un sang d'encre



pfeu sandhankh


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quelle finesse légendaire



on parle de moi ? :love:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> pfeu sandhankh



On parle de moi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On parle de moi ?



   :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on parle de moi ? :love:


 Ca se saurait si t'etais fin


----------



## macmarco (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca se saurait si t'etais fin



Lui, c'est Fin*n* ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca se saurait si t'etais fin



toi aussi tu trouves que j'ai pris du poids ces temps-ci ?   
Ca c'est d'avoir arrété le sport, les jeux sur mac, la piscine, repris l'alcool, pas retourné aux scéances de WuShu, repris encore de la bière .. et toute cette mayo .. 

Mais dans une semaine je compte bien profiter de mes vacances pour avoir une vie saine : soleil, glandouille, pétantque, apéro pastis et tous les jours.. Barbecue !    miam ! 

Fat Fast : un programme Finn_Atlas Inc.©


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Zut je voulais te coup de bouler pour t'encourager, mais la machine veut pu


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

>


 Ki n'a trop regardé la famille Addams? :love: ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Salut modern 
Ca va ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

En forme hein, comme toujours, vie d'artiste oblige...  et toi Bassman? Comment vas-tu donc depuis hier  :love: ??


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

ca va j'suis en vacances 
Puis j'en profite pour jouer plus de basse encore


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

Toi aussi tu fais péter les watts et les murs de la maison par la meme occasion? :love: 

Ah ces jeunes hein!  narf!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2004)

fectivement y a des coups de boulasse qui se perdent..


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)

bijour groin-goin  :love: 

Pffff, peux toujours pas te coud'bouler  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2004)

Par contre tu peux tomber l'futal...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> bijour groin-goin  :love:
> 
> Pffff, peux toujours pas te coud'bouler  :mouais:


 Je ne peux toujours pas coup-de-bouler bcp de monde aussi


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux toujours pas coup-de-bouler bcp de monde aussi



Même po moi?   Alors viens me faire des bisous à la place...   :love:  :love:


----------



## purestyle (9 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ca va j'suis en vacances
> Puis j'en profite pour jouer plus de basse encore



Tiens Bassman sais tu si une Musicman Sabre Bass est difficile et onéreuse à trouver ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même po moi?   Alors viens me faire des bisous à la place...   :love:  :love:


 Nan, toujours pô  ... alors je viens te faire des bizous à la place :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

Sinon qui veut des coups :love: Qui n'en veut? autant les utiliser...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Bassman sais tu si une Musicman Sabre Bass est difficile et onéreuse à trouver ?


Il est mignon...

Ce qui est bon est cher.

Travaille...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon qui veut des coups :love: Qui n'en veut? autant les utiliser...



Tu préfères pas qu'on aille regarder les étoiles ensemble. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi pas :love: mais le ciel est couvert, il pleut


----------



## purestyle (9 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est mignon...
> 
> Ce qui est bon est cher.
> 
> Travaille...




effectivement j'ai vu sur eBay...je travaille pas, je me fais entretenir


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Ca doit pas etre donné effectivement. Et pour en trouver..... le mieux ca va etre ocase je pense.

J'suis en train de me dire que je me payerais bien une Sadowsky 5 cordes mais alors a trouver en france....


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

Ben dis donc, y a personne ce soir... Oukisson? ils regardent aussi les étoiles?  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, y a personne ce soir... Oukisson? ils regardent aussi les étoiles?  :love:



Roooooo pinaiseeeeeeee!!!

j'étais en train de "surveiller" Modern et WebO (pour pas qu'ils se perdent, tout ça...)

et j'ai vu ça!!!!


----------



## macelene (9 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, y a personne ce soir... Oukisson? ils regardent aussi les étoiles?  :love:



Sont tous de sortie, c vendredi    

ou alors tous en Vacances...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

Seb, pose ton bob... tu as déjà trop fumé ce soir, vois donc comme tu hallucines   :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Seb, pose ton bob... tu as déjà trop fumé ce soir, vois donc comme tu hallucines   :rateau:



Mdr...
c'est ce qui s'appelle avoir le sens de l'à propos (enfin je crois   )

bon, je le termine et je fais une pause


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

Sinon tu peux le faire tourner hein, on dira pas non...   narf!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas :love: mais le ciel est couvert, il pleut



Alors ferme les yeux... et rêve...   :love:


----------



## elektroseb (9 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu peux le faire tourner hein, on dira pas non...   narf!



pas de problème...
mais chut, on va se faire rapeler à l'ordre


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors ferme les yeux... et rêve...   :love:


 Je n'ai pas besoin de fermer les yeux pour rêver Olive, je vis dans les nuages en permanence tant je suis distraite...  :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2004)

Oh! quelle belle surprise, un tit coup de boule par modern :love: :love: voila qui eclaire ma soirée


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Juillet 2004)

Ouaip! finallement, j'ai pris mon mal de coup-de-boulage en patience :love: et voilou! je peux en recoup-de-bouler


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Seb, pose ton bob... tu as déjà trop fumé ce soir, vois donc comme tu hallucines   :rateau:



seb c'est moi, et je n'ai pas de bob


----------



## kisco (10 Juillet 2004)

salut à tous! et vive le weekend


----------



## elektroseb (10 Juillet 2004)

Salut tout le monde



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> seb c'est moi, et je n'ai pas de bob



comme dit le proverbe jamaîcain "pas de bob, pas de chocolat"


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Narf!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> comme dit le proverbe jamaîcain "pas de bob, pas de chocolat"



marrant bob c'est mon surnom


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf!



'tention toi, je viens d'une région où...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tention toi, je viens d'une région où...


 ... on fait de la choucroute garnie... :love: c ça?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tention toi, je viens d'une région où...



Ouais, des sauvages par là-bas... :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, des sauvages par là-bas... :rateau: :casse:


 C'est pas en Suisse?   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas en Suisse?   :love:



Est-ce que c'est vraiment la Suisse...   :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, des sauvages par là-bas... :rateau: :casse:



'tention webo, les jurassiens sont très amis avec les corses


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Y a pas moyen de basarder un message qu'on a envoyé deux fois?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love: :

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

c'est pas parce que je ne peux plus en donner que


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2004)

Un ancien du jurassique ? Mazette, mais j'en connais un autre !
Dommage que je ne sois pas paléontologue, tiens...

Allez-y, tapez au front, je ne mérite pas mieux


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez-y, tapez au front, je ne mérite pas mieux



Oui, mais moi d'abord  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un ancien du jurassique ? Mazette, mais j'en connais un autre !
> Dommage que je ne sois pas paléontologue, tiens...
> 
> Allez-y, tapez au front, je ne mérite pas mieux


 suffit de demander hein :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> suffit de demander hein :love:



on parle pas la bouche pleine


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2004)

Attention !
  Coudboulator rechargé ! :mouais:
  J'ai de quoi rendre ! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

moi pas avant demain matin, mais j enote ton nom


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

dieu te le rendra mille fois  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (10 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dieu te le rendra mille fois  :love:



ouai ben c'est de la concurence deloyale parce que Dieu il a la fonction "multiplier les pains" et pas nous


----------



## turnover (10 Juillet 2004)

La cigarette après les coups du soir, c'est la meilleure   
Et hop 4 coups distribués !!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Juillet 2004)

Toi, tu as lu "sacré Jésus", de Tronchet, non ? 

(je répondais à elektroseb)


----------



## kisco (10 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> La cigarette après les coups du soir, c'est la meilleure



loool !


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Qui veut des petits coups de boules tous chauds tant qu'il y en a encore? :love:


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2004)

Moi, moi, moi ! :love::love::love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juillet 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco. 

:hein: Maieuh!


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


  Moi aussi !


----------



## kisco (11 Juillet 2004)

je fais pas mieux 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco.



mais dormez-bien !  :sleep:


----------



## elektroseb (11 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as lu "sacré Jésus", de Tronchet, non ?
> 
> (je répondais à elektroseb)



Oups, nan, désolé, je suis assez inculte en BD (j'en suis resté à Tintin et Milou  :rose: )
Je connais de nom, mais ça s'arrete là   

Promis, je me cultive dès la semaine prochaine


----------



## kisco (11 Juillet 2004)

vous allez pas me dire que personne peut me frapper ?  

et bon dimanche


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> vous allez pas me dire que personne peut me frapper ?
> 
> et bon dimanche



oublie pas de me le rendre


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Moi je peux un peu coup-de-bouler alors qui n'en veut?


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

un p'tit coup ici


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit coup ici



Remonte ton falezard, déjà...  :rateau: 

Moi je veux bien, Modern, un petit coup de boule. :love:


----------



## elektroseb (11 Juillet 2004)

Salut tout le monde!

Moi aussi j'ai quelque coups en reserve si ça vous branche


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit coup ici


Je viens de t'en coller un  :love:

Sinon Web'O, je vais voir si je peux t'en coller à présent... :love: :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (11 Juillet 2004)

bouh! 3 coups donnés et je suis déjà à sec


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (11 Juillet 2004)

Coucou, je viens de rentrer, personne veut m'en donner?


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

Allez, à mon tour de pécho, ceux de tout à l'heure n'étant pris qu'à but de pénétration des mécanismes obscurs de ce forum


----------



## huexley (11 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, je viens de rentrer, personne veut m'en donner?


 et voilà, ca va mieux ?


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Bon, là, je suis en train de recharger le coudboulator.... mais bon....


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> et voilà, ca va mieux ?


Holà, pauvre malheureux, j'ai boulé aussi... Là, il y a risque de commotion cérébrale


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux un peu coup-de-bouler alors qui n'en veut?



Moi je veux bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

C'est merveilleux, je peux enfin re-coup-de-bouler un tas de monde  :love:

MacMarco, pif! prends donc ceci  :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien


Tu arrives un peu tard  mais je te mets en réserve sur ma liste 

"Message vBulletin

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est merveilleux, je peux enfin re-coup-de-bouler un tas de monde  :love:
> 
> MacMarco, pif! prends donc ceci  :rateau:


  :love:
  Tu ne perds rien pour attendre !!! 
  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Oh oui! :love: J'aime quand tu frappes :rateau: :casse:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui! :love: J'aime quand tu frappes :rateau: :casse:


 

  :love::love::love:


----------



## huexley (11 Juillet 2004)

faut ramener du sang neuf, je peux coodbooler presque personne ici


----------



## Petit lutin (11 Juillet 2004)

Euh , c quoi ce jeu ?  :mouais:


----------



## huexley (11 Juillet 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Euh , c quoi ce jeu ?  :mouais:


 et une nouvelle victime à mon actif


----------



## Petit lutin (11 Juillet 2004)

Ploops , il faut faire quoi ?? Personne m'explique ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Ploops , il faut faire quoi ?? Personne m'explique ?



Oh un petit lutin perdu    :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Ploops , il faut faire quoi ?? Personne m'explique ?


  Il s'agit de la petite boule disco bleue en bas :




        Si tu cliques sur la tienne, tu verras si l'on t'a attribué des points de réputation et l'éventuel commentaire...
        Tu peux aussi voir cela en cliquant sur "tableau de bord"...
 Maintenant, si tu cliques sur la boule disco d'un autre membre, tu pourras(pas pour l'instant, tu as "( 0 )" ) lui attribuer des points de réputation en positif(vert) ou en négatif(rouge)... les coups "neutres"(comme les tiens, actuellement, apparaisent gris dans ton tableau de bord.
        Vas voir ton tableau de bord et cliques sur les liens pour voir...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Petit lutin a dit:
			
		

> Ploops , il faut faire quoi ?? Personne m'explique ?


 il faut faire tourner la boule disco :love:


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

A pfropfos, fWebfO, tfu pferds frien pfour attfendrfe !!!! :casse::casse::casse::rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu arrives un peu tard  mais je te mets en réserve sur ma liste
> 
> "Message vBulletin
> 
> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."



C'est pas grave  Les intérêts supérieurs de la nation passent avant les coups de boules


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2004)

Last night i dreamt that somebody coup de boule me


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Last night i dreamt that somebody coup de boule me


  So did I....


----------



## casimir (11 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> et une nouvelle victime à mon actif



tu lui en met des méchant j'espère ?


----------



## elektroseb (11 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A pfropfos, fWebfO, tfu pferds frien pfour attfendrfe !!!! :casse::casse::casse::rateau:



pfiouuu, pareil, a mal à la tête   

m'en fout, j'ai une parade, je fume clope sur clope, comme ça, celui qui me coudboule se retrouve avec un branding en plein sur le nez


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu lui en met des méchant j'espère ?




Je croyais que les administrateurs t'avaient bradé!  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que les administrateurs t'avaient bradé!  :mouais:



Tu plaisantes j'espère?


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2004)

Mes enfants : look your tableau de board...maybe some little surprise....


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Mes enfants : look your tableau de board...maybe some little surprise....


T'es encore sous OS9?


----------



## elektroseb (11 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Mes enfants : look your tableau de board...maybe some little surprise....



Papa: j'ai epuisé mes coups de boule pour l'instant, mais je ne te raterai pas


----------



## supermoquette (11 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Papa: j'ai epuisé mes coups de boule pour l'instant, mais je ne te raterai pas



en 7 lettres:

pas mieu


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'es encore sous OS9?


hééhéhéhé   non je crois pas ...


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Mes enfants : look your tableau de board...maybe some little surprise....


  Euh.. moi je vois rien... :hein::mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. moi je vois rien... :hein::mouais:


Ben non mon marco je sais bien !  :rose:   , mais il à pas voulu le biniou !!! j'ten ai dja trop filé qui dit....


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ben non mon marco je sais bien !  :rose:   , mais il à pas voulu le biniou !!! j'ten ai dja trop filé qui dit....


  Bon, ben il faut que tu files encore quelques coups à d'autres avant de pouvoir m'en redonner !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Juillet 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> tu lui en met des méchant j'espère ?



Ooooooh ! Quasi-mort...
Poin-poin-poin-poin-oin-oin-oin !


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben il faut que tu files encore quelques coups à d'autres avant de pouvoir m'en redonner !


c'est fait !!!!   mais je crois qu'il n'ont plus de crédit !!! j'espère qu'ils ne m'oublierons pas !!!   hein les enfants


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Ah ces histoires de coup de boules... On ne peut pas en distribuer des masses et y valent pas grand chose... Pis, on peut pas coup-de-bouler ses potes hyper souvent


----------



## kisco (11 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces histoires de coup de boules... On ne peut pas en distribuer des masses et y valent pas grand chose... Pis, on peut pas coup-de-bouler ses potes hyper souvent



héééé oui. qui a dit que la vie était facile ?


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces histoires de coup de boules... On ne peut pas en distribuer des masses et y valent pas grand chose... Pis, on peut pas coup-de-bouler ses potes hyper souvent



prend donc un p'tit pack


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juillet 2004)

Ou alors, je prends mon mal en patience, tout simplement :love:


----------



## turnover (12 Juillet 2004)

Ben y faut patienter, la liste est longue ... Surtout celle de ceux à qui on peux plus donner


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2004)

J'ai décidé de changer ma vie, désormais je boule vers midi


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

J'ai enfin pu en distribuer à 2 sur cette page...Miracle !


----------



## piro (12 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin pu en distribuer à 2 sur cette page...Miracle !


il faut feter ca 
allez zou un coup en passant


----------



## kisco (12 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> il faut feter ca
> allez zou un coup en passant



pareil !


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> il faut feter ca
> allez zou un coup en passant


Tiens, ayé : tu es coup de boulé


----------



## Oizo (12 Juillet 2004)

Bon comme dans les autres sujets j'ai toujours "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau...", je viens en donner par ici


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2004)

C'est bien çà : on te le rendra


----------



## Oizo (12 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme dans les autres sujets j'ai toujours "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau...", je viens en donner par ici



Voilà ! 
_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

Putain : fin d'année pour le boulot, pleins d'emmerdes et de dossiers à boucler...vivement que je gagne au loto !! j'ai bien besoin d'un coup de boule moi


----------



## IceandFire (12 Juillet 2004)

Je serais "réarmé" ce soir...avis aux amateurs...


----------



## kisco (12 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Je serais "réarmé" ce soir...avis aux amateurs...



alors volontires ! 

bon aprém' à tous!


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Je serais "réarmé" ce soir...avis aux amateurs...


Je prends


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai décidé de changer ma vie, désormais je boule vers midi


  Bah, midi est passé et dieu qui devait me le rendre mille fois !...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2004)

Rhôôô, put1, 3 coups de boule pour le même post :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> alors volontires !
> 
> bon aprém' à tous!


 "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, je viens de m'apercevoir que je suivais Supermoquette !!!!!!!! 

Bon, vous me direz qu'avec mon pseudo, c'est normal !!!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## MacEnro (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de m'apercevoir que je suivais Supermoquette !!!!!!!!
> 
> Bon, vous me direz qu'avec mon pseudo, c'est normal !!!!!!!!!  :love:


Au fait, Dude, tu l'as récupéré ton tapis ???    :love:


----------



## Bassman (12 Juillet 2004)

Pfou moi je sais plus ou j'en suis


----------



## huexley (12 Juillet 2004)

bon voila, j ai pu coodbooler quelques gros poissons a qui je devait un max de points


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pfou moi je sais plus ou j'en suis


Reléguer dans les tréfonds de la BDD...Hi ! Hi !


----------



## Bassman (12 Juillet 2004)

Et dire que ma vraie place doit etre Prem's ou Deuz'


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> bon voila, j ai pu coodbooler quelques gros poissons a qui je devait un max de points


Aieuuuhhhh :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je viens de m'apercevoir que je suivais Supermoquette !!!!!!!!
> 
> Bon, vous me direz qu'avec mon pseudo, c'est normal !!!!!!!!!  :love:



Ah c'est malin tu m'as rendu complètement parano


----------



## Bassman (12 Juillet 2004)

Voui en plus au vue de ce que Lo a poster dans Noux deux, tu peux l'etre parano


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que ma vraie place doit etre Prem's ou Deuz'


 prem'z je suppose


----------



## huexley (12 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prem'z je suppose



arretes, tu imagines pas ses problemes de chevilles  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (12 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> prem'z je suppose



cb de points ??


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> cb de points ??



932, cochonne  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2004)

Arghh j'part un w-e et même pas posible de redonner des coud'boule


----------



## kisco (12 Juillet 2004)

dommage pour toi, tu peux même pas te défendre !


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2004)

Avec toi non plus, j'ai déjà du t'en mettre


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  :sleep:

  Pfff.. c'est long !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> Pfff.. c'est long !



allez encore une fois dodo


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2004)

Apéro et dodo


----------



## kisco (12 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Apéro et dodo



santé !!!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Juillet 2004)

Hummmppffffttrrrrfffftt....ffrrrrpppptttt !!!! :casse::casse::casse:
  Fanté !!! :rateau:
  Ve me fuis pfris tfrois gfros cfoup d'bfoule auvourd'hui ! :rateau:
  Encore fix pfoints et ve paie pflus le famp' !!! :love::love::love:
  V'offrirai ma tfournée !


----------



## Blytz (12 Juillet 2004)

bon a peu plus donner de la journee


----------



## kisco (12 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> bon a peu plus donner de la journee



alors tu ramasses !!!


----------



## Blytz (12 Juillet 2004)

arf fa fait malf  :casse:


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2004)

il s'en ai pris un gros coup


----------



## kisco (13 Juillet 2004)

Bijour' !


----------



## turnover (13 Juillet 2004)

bijoureuh


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Turnover est servi


----------



## turnover (13 Juillet 2004)

:casse: Aie !! il a mangé des frosties ce matin Tibo


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

Hola.

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bintz ??!!!! "Vous avez donnez trop de......".

Bon bin, j'reviendrai.

J'vous aurais !!!! TOUS !!!!

;-)


----------



## huexley (13 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Turnover est servi



je l'ai vengé


----------



## turnover (13 Juillet 2004)

Merci  je peux pas me venger moa snif ...
 Même un de récompense ça marche pas


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2004)

Moi je peux taper sur qui veut :sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux taper sur qui veut :sleep:


Même pas cap' !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Que d'la gueule !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Si tu crois qu'un bac avant mention ça nous impressionne


----------



## camisol (13 Juillet 2004)

ca fait mal, le Templar ?


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

Tu parles !


----------



## MrStone (13 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux taper sur qui veut :sleep:


Essaie un peu pour voir


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Même pas cap' !


 C'est vrai, tant pis pour vous :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Que d'la gueule !


 Toi de toute façon t'en as déjà eu y a pas longtemps


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2004)

Vi, mais il aime çà alors il en redemande :casse:


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Juillet 2004)

Y'a bien un petit coup de boule qui traine pour moi ce matin


----------



## huexley (13 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien un petit coup de boule qui traine pour moi ce matin



moi je suis a sec désolé


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Juillet 2004)

tout le monde est toujours à sec  
j'ai quand même coupd'boulé pour bonne intention


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

:mouais: Afflelou deux paires pour le prix d'une


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Afflelou deux paires pour le prix d'une



oui, ça va mieux avec des lunettes  
le retour est parti


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn, désolé pas de retour possible aujourd'hui, car il semble que je t'ai coupd'boulé recemment


----------



## Oizo (13 Juillet 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde est toujours à sec



Ca y est c'est rechargé, qui veut des coups de boule ?


----------



## MrStone (13 Juillet 2004)

Hep, t'envole pas si vite !!!


----------



## Oizo (13 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Hep, t'envole pas si vite !!!



C'est parti !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, une mouette qui ch.. une boule à facettes


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juillet 2004)

Il y a des dettes non remboursées....Attention....Don't forget... j'ai les noms....


----------



## elektroseb (13 Juillet 2004)

Salut les bagareurs


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des dettes non remboursées....Attention....Don't forget... j'ai les noms....



Vi, vi, vi, 3 points pour moi, 1 pour toi (j'attends...) - euh, je plaisante, hein


----------



## Blytz (13 Juillet 2004)

A peu deja pu  ca part trop vite ce genre de chose


----------



## gKatarn (13 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Toi de toute façon t'en as déjà eu y a pas longtemps


Hum, je n'ai pas eu de "rapports" avec un admin


----------



## turnover (13 Juillet 2004)

A pu de boum a teteuh snif


----------



## kisco (13 Juillet 2004)

moi g fais ma ptite tournée


----------



## macmarco (13 Juillet 2004)

Pffff !!! :sleep:
  Ca prend du temps de règler ses dettes !


----------



## huexley (13 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pffff !!! :sleep:
> Ca prend du temps de règler ses dettes !



Je te le fais pas dire  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

:love:  :love:


----------



## MrStone (13 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> moi g fais ma ptite tournée



:casse: ahoutche :casse: je confirme :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juillet 2004)

La phrase la plus courantes que je vois dans mes points disco est "Pan dans les dents". Pourquoi autant de cruauté ? 

  

À+


----------



## Bilbo (13 Juillet 2004)

Le dernier "coup de boule" que j'ai reçu.



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Où vais-je frapper s'il ne faut pas viser les dents ? Le nez, c'est une bonne idée ça le nez !  Paf !


   MDR   

À+


----------



## seblefou (13 Juillet 2004)

a y est !! fini la tournée pour aujourd'hui... ça défoule bien c'truc là....


----------



## molgow (13 Juillet 2004)

moi fa me 'eranfe pas dans les dents

:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juillet 2004)

Hop j'ai fait ma tournée aussi


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Pareil ! Que du bon aujourd'hui, pas une miette de boulé sans raison bien sentie


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier "coup de boule" que j'ai reçu.
> 
> 
> MDR
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop j'ai fait ma tournée aussi



moi je la commence


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juillet 2004)

Comment ça c'est déjà fini 

3 malheureux coud'boule et paf, plus rien 

Je reviendrais


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil ! Que du bon aujourd'hui, pas une miette de boulé sans raison bien sentie


Sachons raison garder, et boule donner.


Bon il ssont ou les coupables?  :love:


----------



## kisco (13 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2004)

et moi, et moi...

:love:

(on part une semaine en vacances t voilà, on est oublié niveau coup de boules)


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

>


 peux pas


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> (on part une semaine en vacances t voilà, on est oublié niveau coup de boules)


qui perd sa place va à la chasse


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2004)

et puis voilà, y'a des nouveautés, je vais encore devoir me taper la lecture de 300 pages de post pour capter pourquoi je deborde plus dans le vert fluo, kekec'est que ce chiffre à coté de disco et comment stmaclou il a depassé thebig..; (et où j'apparais dans le classement moi ?)

enfin bon, que ça ne vous empeche pas de donner


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui perd sa place va à la chasse


 la pêche !


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> la pêche !


euh... la repêche ?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et puis voilà, y'a des nouveautés, je vais encore devoir me taper la lecture de 300 pages de post pour capter pourquoi je deborde plus dans le vert fluo, kekec'est que ce chiffre à coté de disco et comment stmaclou il a depassé thebig..; (et où j'apparais dans le classement moi ?)
> 
> enfin bon, que ça ne vous empeche pas de donner



Alors, pour faire bref, t'es plus fluo parce le temps passe, ma bonne dame, le numéro entre parenthèses, plus il est grand, plus tu lèches ! et moquette a dépassé thebig, parce thebig s'est fait dépasser par moquette, j'imagine (bien que, enfin, va savoir avec des animaux pareils)... Pigé ?


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> et moquette a dépassé thebig, parce thebig s'est fait dépasser par moquette, j'imagine (bien que, enfin, va savoir avec des animaux pareils)... Pigé ?



ah ouééééééééé, d'accord alors


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

Bon.. je viens de fair eun tiote distri pour les gens que je pouvais bouler... Si il vous en reste un peu à refourguer, j'ai ouvert le refurb' boule


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Kilou tout le monde! Et alors, comment que vous allez tous après 2 jours d'absence  :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Salut modern 
Ca va ??


----------



## BioSS (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou tout le monde! Et alors, comment que vous allez tous après 2 jours d'absence  :love:


kikou, ca va ? Deux jours d'absence ? Ca veut dire compteur de coup boule à don'f !!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Kilou kilou :love:

Quoi de neuf sinon?  à part ça


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour :love:


----------



## kisco (14 Juillet 2004)

'jour!

la pêcheuu!!!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (14 Juillet 2004)

Bon aujourd'hui, c'est le jour du défilé de koudboul, non ?   

Allez enfants...


----------



## turnover (14 Juillet 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Bon aujourd'hui, c'est le jour du défilé de koudboul, non ?
> 
> Allez enfants...


J'aimerai bien, seulemnt ça a pas duré 3 secondes mon défilé  
Trois petit coup d'boule et pis s'en va


----------



## Blytz (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est trop tot pour mes coups de boule


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juillet 2004)

Tout retard de réglement sera facturé 1 coup de boule et demi par jour de retard.
La direction.


----------



## huexley (14 Juillet 2004)

et voila distribution faite 
 c'était pas la grande forme ce matin


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour, je cherche le guichet pour retirer ses coups de boules siouplait


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

chuis tellement nase© que j'arrive même pas à en donner


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Il me manque 4 points pour... arrondir  à la centaine.   
À vot' bon c½ur !   (aujourd'hui, j'ai boulé futile, uniquement dans ce tradada  )


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Désolé mon bon meussieur, ils veulent pas me donner ma pension


----------



## Blytz (14 Juillet 2004)

Il m en reste un ou deux.. si qqn est interesse


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Merci Blytz ! Plus qu'un point à pécho ! Lâchez vous les newbies !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Il m en reste un ou deux.. si qqn est interesse



OK, je prends


----------



## Blytz (14 Juillet 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn._ pourtant tu les merites pas...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

z'avez pas une aspirine?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Juillet 2004)

Oki, une aspirine pour le monsieur, une !


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn._ pourtant tu les merites pas...


 gKat merite jamais les coups de boules qu'il prend


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Parlant de coups de boules, qui n'en veut ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'suis toujours partant


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

Moi itou, juste 1 point qu'il me manque


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

Vais essayer de bouler là.

Merde, ni bassmain, ni guytank, ni gtkarnflakes, pfffff


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Ben apparemment, je vous ai déjà donné à tous les deux...  Qui d'autre?


----------



## Oizo (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben apparemment, je vous ai déjà donné à tous les deux...  Qui d'autre?



Je suis volontaire pour un coup de boule !  :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> gKat merite jamais les coups de boules qu'il prend



Et alors ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Parlant de coups de boules, qui n'en veut ?



Peux-tu préciser ta pensée ? Coups de boule ou coups de boule*s* ? 
   

J'en prendrais bien de la première formulation, mais pas de la seconde


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Hop là, et de deux :love: :casse: :casse: :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Moi itou, juste 1 point qu'il me manque


Pfff, tjrs pareil...  :hein:  :hein: 

trop de points gnagnagna... 
devriez en donner à d'autres...

Dsl, Guytou  mais je ne t'oublie pas


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Esprit mal tourné va! :love: nan mais qu'est-ce que tu vas t'imaginer  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Blytz (14 Juillet 2004)

J'accepte tout coups de boule


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> J'accepte tout coups de boule



Fallait pas m'énerver


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> J'accepte tout coups de boule


 Comme je dis tjrs, suffit de demander


----------



## Blytz (14 Juillet 2004)

Merchi 

je rends la monnaie des que possible


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu préciser ta pensée ? Coups de boule ou coups de boule*s* ?
> 
> 
> J'en prendrais bien de la première formulation, mais pas de la seconde


 vient la mon tit gkat que je t'en mette un coup derriere les oreilles


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Parlant de coups de boules, qui n'en veut ?



Moi j'en veux bien un... En plus je t'en avais mis un tout gentil la semaine passée et puis, rien... pas de réponse


----------



## kisco (14 Juillet 2004)

de retour du boulot, chuis paré à recevoir vos coups !


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

à la question : *Qui n'a pas eu son coup de boule ?* 

je réponds : bah touba !  




toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!    
bah voilà...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> à la question : *Qui n'a pas eu son coup de boule ?*
> 
> je réponds : bah touba !
> 
> ...



Fallait pas le demander si gentiment


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas le demander si gentiment


*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.*


pô pas rendre la monnaie...    
hi hi hi...
toubaaaaaaaaaaa !!!​


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

cheveux du champagne, cheveux le champagne, cheveux le champagne 
 :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

voila j'ai donné une tite piece Grub


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.

beuh ??


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> de retour du boulot, chuis paré à recevoir vos coups !



Euh, tu bosses un jour férié ??


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

mééééééeuh, y'en a plein à qui que j'ai donné que je m'en souviens même plus et qui faut que je donne à d'autreeeeuh.


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux bien un... En plus je t'en avais mis un tout gentil la semaine passée et puis, rien... pas de réponse


 J'ai pas pu te coup-de-bouler pendant longtemps, mais le mal est maintenant réparé :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2004)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing._


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> de retour du boulot, chuis paré à recevoir vos coups !



Moi je suis encore au taf alors n'hesitez pas: coupdeboulizez moi la tronche a mort ca soulage!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis encore au taf alors n'hesitez pas: coupdeboulizez moi la tronche a mort ca soulage!



ça va mieux


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça va mieux



"Votre niveau de réputation pour ce message est légèrement positif."

Légèrement...


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing._


 Tiens, c'est drôle, moi aussi  :love:


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "Votre niveau de réputation pour ce message est légèrement positif."
> 
> Légèrement...


 pareil


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

Beauahhhhhh 
Tiens un gromanche en plein milieu de semaine :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

Comment ça la distribution est encore finie


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

picole


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> picole



Merci j'ai failli oublier


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Euh, si vous offrez la tournée, je vois qu'on parle de petits soifs :love: , je veux bien un Ptit Grégory (cf "C'est Arrivé Près De Chez Vous")


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Euh, si vous offrez la tournée, je vois qu'on parle de petits soifs :love: , je veux bien un Ptit Grégory (cf "C'est Arrivé Près De Chez Vous")



moi je mets pas de sucre au petit grégory, comme ca je dois en recommander un direct


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

du moment qu'y'a l'ivresse


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Wi mais alors c'est beaucoup plus amer


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

j'vais prendre aussiun tit gregory, mais je veux l'olive avec le noyau (c'est plus lourd)


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

bah moi j'reprendrais bien une tite poire :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'vais prendre aussiun tit gregory, mais je veux l'olive avec le noyau (c'est plus lourd)



Doucement avec l'oli... ve :mouais:  



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bah moi j'reprendrais bien une tite poire :love:



«pi avec des caouettes...»...


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'vais prendre aussiun tit gregory, mais je veux l'olive avec le noyau (c'est plus lourd)


 Tu triches  tu triches  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu triches  tu triches  :love:



Qu'est-ce que tu prends pour ton 400e message?  :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu triches  tu triches  :love:


 Mince je suis grillé


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu prends pour ton 400e message?  :love:


 Et tu me le demandes! nan mé! tu sais bien Oli que je bois que de la Kriek Belle-Vue (la seule, la vraie) à la bouteille :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu prends pour ton 400e message?  :love:



Un coud'boule ?  

Bravo pour tes 400 quand meme


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et tu me le demandes! nan mé! tu sais bien Oli que je bois que de la Kriek Belle-Vue (la seule, la vraie) à la bouteille :love: :love: :rateau:



J'avais oublié... à force de me faire tourner la tête toi... :love:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Mon très cher Bassman il faut jouer dans les règles de l'art:

pour demain:  300x "c'est pas bô de tricher", avec bien sûr les voyelles en vert et les consonnes en rouges  narf!   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Un coud'boule ?
> 
> Bravo pour tes 400 quand meme


 Volontier :love: volontier, je ne dis pas non!  :casse: mais pas trop fort hein, attention je suis fragile


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié... à force de me faire tourner la tête toi... :love:  :rose:


 N'hips! :rateau: de la Belle-vue! narf! que c'est gentil! :love:  :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

t'inquiete, dès que la machine reveux bien tu vas prendre :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai qu'elle est pas mauvaise cette mousse


----------



## macmarco (14 Juillet 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


 *M... *à la fin !!!


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mon très cher Bassman il faut jouer dans les règles de l'art:
> 
> pour demain:  300x "c'est pas bô de tricher", avec bien sûr les voyelles en vert et les consonnes en rouges  narf!   :rateau:



c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher
c'est pas beau de tri cher


----------



## huexley (14 Juillet 2004)

il me semble qu'il n'y a pas le compte


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Juillet 2004)

Euh... on n'est loin du compte nan?  narf! :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

La machine elle veut pas


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

Pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s, pomme+s,...................


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> il me semble qu'il n'y a pas le compte


moi non plus...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2004)

bah allez, c'est l'intention qui compte, tu as essayé, j'en suis témoin... c'est bon Bass


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2004)

Merci modern (dis donc les autres c'est des vrais chacals)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

Bass c'est un joke pour le petit pingouin  
il comprendra...du moins je pense... :/


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2004)

C toujours humour hein par ici Stevounet :love:


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

I try Angie..I try....


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2004)

j'aime pas l'humour de toutes façons


----------



## huexley (15 Juillet 2004)

j'ai rien compris a la blague


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rien compris a la blague


 Bouh qu'il est niais


----------



## kisco (15 Juillet 2004)

silvouplai, frappez moi, faut me réveiller j'ai une énorme journée de boulot!!! 

par contre c'est la dernière !!! 

bonne journée à vous tous


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco...

des coups, des boules, des coups de boules.


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

Cette blague est d'ailleurs valable pour d'autres....je vous laisse réfléchir la-dessus       
Sinon je serais dans l'obligation de faire une saisie sur coup de boule...Ou pire le signaler à la brigade des mauvais payeurs en retour de coup de boule...A bon entendeur...


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> silvouplai, frappez moi, faut me réveiller j'ai une énorme journée de boulot!!!
> 
> par contre c'est la dernière !!!
> 
> bonne journée à vous tous


Ce n'est pas moi qui vais te réveiller....  

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco."


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> silvouplai, frappez moi, faut me réveiller j'ai une énorme journée de boulot!!!
> 
> par contre c'est la dernière !!!
> 
> bonne journée à vous tous



Exas?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2004)

Qui me met un coup de boule ? j'ai mal aux cheveux ce matin


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Qui me met un coup de boule ? j'ai mal aux cheveux ce matin


"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à gKatarn."


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2004)

Rien de tel que de commencer la journée avec un coup de boule... :love:

Bon, qui n'en veut?


----------



## MrStone (15 Juillet 2004)

Amouaaaaaaaa !
:love: :casse:


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tel que de commencer la journée avec un coup de boule... :love:
> 
> Bon, qui n'en veut?


 Vas-y. Je ferme les yeux.


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

moi cheveux, cheveux  :love:


----------



## Blytz (15 Juillet 2004)

C est trop tot encore.. mon coups de boule a une panne de reveil


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2004)

boule


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MrStone.

mais c'est pas vrai, j'le connais  même pô lui, ou alors y'a longtemps, ou bien j'ai oublié...



(nan, sans dec c'est space, y'en a plusieurs comme ça, resultat, j'arrive même pas à depenser mes coups de boules.)


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tention webo, les jurassiens sont très amis avec les corses


`

Ah? on m'a toujours dit que les Jurassiens c'était des Suisses trop nazes pour aller jusqu'à la Belgique...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juillet 2004)

Et voila. 5, 6 coups de boule distribués à mes camarades qui, comme moi n'en prennent pas beaucoup, et je suis à sec..
En revanche, j'accepte tout don


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> `
> 
> Ah? on m'a toujours dit que les Jurassiens c'était des Suisses trop nazes pour aller jusqu'à la Belgique...


 et les corses...


----------



## Bassman (15 Juillet 2004)

Pfou les corses on en parle meme pas  c'est dire.....


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

des coudbouls, j'vous dis, des coudbouls...


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

moi, je freine sur la demande, car je trouve étrange qu'il neige en juillet (surtout à l'intérieur de la maison) et que les cloches du carillon (tiens, lequel, au fait ?) sonnent l'angelus 24h/24.


----------



## elektroseb (15 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> moi, je freine sur la demande, car je trouve étrange qu'il neige en juillet (surtout à l'intérieur de la maison) et que les cloches du carillon (tiens, lequel, au fait ?) sonnent l'angelus 24h/24.





 :mouais: dis, t'es sûr que c'est les coups de boule qu'il faut freiner    

aller, fais tourner


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> des coudbouls, j'vous dis, des coudbouls...



demain p'tetre


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> demain p'tetre


 Pareil. 

trop dur la procrastination passive.


----------



## MrStone (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à MrStone.
> 
> mais c'est pas vrai, j'le connais  même pô lui, ou alors y'a longtemps, ou bien j'ai oublié...
> 
> ...



Dites donc, jeune homme, on ne dit pas "j'le connais même pas, lui", on dit "je n'ai pas été introduit" :love:
D'abord ! Non mais des fois :rateau: :modo: :casse:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Ben non, desolé, je me souviens pas  d'avoir été, ni de t'avoir... non plus, non... bref

Surtout je sais que ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas coudboulé, et ça, comme tu m'as l'air d'être un garçon sensible, tu peux comprendre, ça me manque... terriblement.

:love: :casse: :modo:


----------



## BioSS (15 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> demain p'tetre


je voulais savoir.. pour avoir 22 000 messages, t'as utilisé un robot floodeur ? Parceque franchement, je vois pas comment c'est possible de faire 33,97 messages par jour (surtout le ,97... lol  )(régulier en plus..) !!! 22 000 en deux ans, c'est dingue quoi !


----------



## elektroseb (15 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> je voulais savoir.. pour avoir 22 000 messages, t'as utilisé un robot floodeur ? Parceque franchement, je vois pas comment c'est possible de faire 33,97 messages par jour (surtout le ,97... lol  )(régulier en plus..) !!! 22 000 en deux ans, c'est dingue quoi !



c'est pas beau de se moquer des bègues!!


----------



## fwedo (15 Juillet 2004)

bon, allez y' alongtemps que j'ai pas claqué qq moi ! c'est parti !


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Même pas cap' !


----------



## fwedo (15 Juillet 2004)

mais déja, tous ceux de la page, je peux pas, j'ai pas l'droit !! j'ai du vous en filer un y' a pas longtemp...(tous rendus d'ailleurs ?? mmmmmm ?)


----------



## IceandFire (15 Juillet 2004)

Non...comme moi d'ailleurs...distribués à la volée et pas tous rendu...mais bon...


----------



## MrStone (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Surtout je sais que ça fait longtemps que je ne t'ai pas coudboulé, et ça, comme tu m'as l'air d'être un garçon sensible, tu peux comprendre, ça me manque... terriblement.
> :love: :casse: :modo:



Effectivement je comprends  
J'ai même l'impression de sentir qu'il y a un vécu douloureux autour de cette expérience... :casse:


Et c'est vrai que les Treets c'étati bien meilleur


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

bah si j'avais su qu'un petit message sur ce thread aurait autant d'effet : :casse: 
j'aurai pris mes précautions : :modo: 
(heureusement que j'ai rencontré une :hosto: rècement)

hi hi hi...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2004)

et voilà le dns pete la journée et on vous couvre de coups de boule, z'êtes lâches


----------



## elektroseb (15 Juillet 2004)

Tilt!


----------



## Blytz (15 Juillet 2004)

Pff.. j peux presque plus en donner


----------



## elektroseb (15 Juillet 2004)

faudrait prendre les modos en otages, et on demande une rançon en lots de coups de boule... :mouais: 
quoique... qui voudra payer pour les libérer ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2004)

çà a dû être dit ailleurs, mais j'avoue avoir la flemme de chercher (et çà mérite bien un coup de boule de votre part  ) : à quoi correspond le chiffre entre parenthèses après _disco_ sous son avatar à gauche ? 
au nombre de points qu'on donne à chq coup de boule ?


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà a dû être dit ailleurs, mais j'avoue avoir la flemme de chercher (et çà mérite bien un coup de boule de votre part  ) : à quoi correspond le chiffre entre parenthèses après _disco_ sous son avatar à gauche ?
> au nombre de points qu'on donne à chq coup de boule ?


  Vi, en effet !


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2004)

un p'tit coudboul pour feter mon 1100 message ?

mmh ? :love:


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

peu pas desole


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

Un p'tit coup de boule pour fêter mon 12 082 ème message ?


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Peu pas non plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

va falloir ouvrir un thread de sevrage pour vous


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit coup de boule pour fêter mon 12 082 ème message ?



moi ce sera pour ton 12078 message 

wooh ! c'est mon 6000e message


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Felicitations..


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Peu pas non plus


 
Marrant çà... dans un autre topic, tu disais que tu "vidais vite" et ici que tu "ne peux pas" 

Allo, y a t'il un docteur dans le forum pour prendre Blytz en consultation privée


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit coup de boule pour fêter mon 12 082 ème message ?



pas le droit...


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Dark : inscription avril 2002 -> 12 xxx posts

Moi : inscription septembre 2002 -> 3xx posts

Euh...Y'en a qu'y font qu'ça ou quoi ??  

Bon c'est vrai que je suis passé de 70 à 300 et quelques, depuis que j'ai l'autorisation d'aller au Bar...


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Parcequ'on augmente plus vite au bar? Ah bon?


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Parcequ'on augmente plus vite au bar? Ah bon?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

en ce qui me concerne, à force de trainer dans les bars je ramasse beaucoup de *poings*     (surtout si je fais de l'humour comme ici)


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2004)

Voci l'histoire merveilleuse d'un poisson rouge espiègle qui echoua sur une très belle moquette près d'une banquise ou reposait un pingouin qui riait juste en passant non loin d'un petit bonhomme marron avec une grande bouche ouverte qui était fan de mick jagger et tenu en respect par benoit poolvoorde...
Tous ces personnages ont un point commun...Do you see what I mean...?  Well, please payback me now !!!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2004)

Et le stormtrooper, tu l'as oublié ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Juillet 2004)

Non, non lui j'ai bien reçu sa solde en retour


----------



## BioSS (16 Juillet 2004)

N'empeche que ce principe des coups de boules, je pourrai plus m'en passer tant c'est sympa. Les autres forums me paraissent obsolètes à mort par rapport à celui-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

un jour je me disais "_j'ai l'impression que les mecs de Macg sont un peu radins sur les coups de boule : comme s'il s'agissait de fric_".


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

t'as la monnaie sur un coup de boule ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

Wouaouh!
Grace à Thebig, j'ai posé mon Gini et je danse avec les filles, cool!

Merci thebig!   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et le stormtrooper, tu l'as oublié ?



Bassman avait raison, personne ne t'aime


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je ramasse beaucoup de *poings*     (surtout si je fais de l'humour comme ici)



non non    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> N'empeche que ce principe des coups de boules, je pourrai plus m'en passer tant c'est sympa. Les autres forums me paraissent obsolètes à mort par rapport à celui-ci.



Drogués !   z'êtes que des discomanes, affalés toutes la journée par terre, et à demander ... "_argh un coup d'boule ! s'iou plait"_ à tous les passants. Certains ont meme vendu leur ame pour un coup d'boule.

Mais les traitements de substitution arrivent : le professeur Guytantakul va produire avec les laboratoires Bassman du Coudboultex, l'équivalent du subutex. Les gentils organisateurs du forum passeront :hosto: avec leur voiture balai pour récupérer les déchets et les remettre dans le droit chemin !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> récupérer les déchets et les remettre dans le droit chemin !



Quoi la porte a changé de place?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi la porte a changé de place?



quelque chose me dit qu'il y a un gag, mais je dois avoir les neurones trop ratiboisés ce matin pour comprendre quet'chose


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais les traitements de substitution arrivent : le professeur Guytantakul va produire avec les laboratoires Bassman du Coudboultex, l'équivalent du subutex.



Disponible uniquement en suppositoire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Et pourtant, "il a un tout petit anu"


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant, "il a un tout petit anu"



Dites donc ca a l'air trash le bizutage là en-bas, on s'inscrit ou?  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Tout ca pour repasser devant moi, c'est honteux Mondialmoquette


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

Si je vais faire un tour dans les forums technique tu me pardonnes?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Voui


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Il fait un temps splendide! Je vais aller piquer une petite tête dans le lac moi...


----------



## je@nnot (16 Juillet 2004)

Tiens ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu au bar, trainer


la forme les gas ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si je vais faire un tour dans les forums technique tu me pardonnes?



Fais gaffe quand même... :affraid:  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

[mode coup de boule on] Qui n'en veut :love: [/mode coup de boule off]


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

moi moi moi moi moi moi moi


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Pas cool ça 

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman"

Trop n'inzuste


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman.




Pfffff !!!

Par contre, supermoquette, je@nnot et fabienr un peu plus tôt n'y ont pas échappé !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

On devrait faire la collec' des coups de boule *Panini* : je suis sur qu'on en a tous en double


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas cool ça
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman"
> 
> Trop n'inzuste



Moi alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si je vais faire un tour dans les forums technique tu me pardonnes?



Tousssss ! toussssss ! Vite un verre d'eau je m'étouffe !


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> [mode coup de boule on] Qui n'en veut :love: [/mode coup de boule off]


Tient vas-y! Je tends la joue du milieu!


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

un petit coup de sponsoring pour les nouveaux et pour mon Bassou


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

merci mon ami


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi alors


 Cé pô mieux  

"evriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette."

narf


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tient vas-y! Je tends la joue du milieu!


 suffit de demander :love: voilàààà! tu es servi!

Qui d'autres, dépêchez-vous yannakasipu :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> suffit de demander :love: voilàààà! tu es servi!
> 
> Qui d'autres, dépêchez-vous yannakasipu :love:




Essaye toujours !!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi moi moi moi moi moi moi


Nan...  tu en as déjà bien assez comme çà : la preuve, ils ne peuvent plus t'en donner


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Et moi donc!



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Essaye toujours !!


 Pif! Prends donc ceci :love: Voilou, c tout pour aujourd'hui, à demain :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pif! Prends donc ceci :love: ...


OUCH !!!!!! :casse: 

Merci quand même


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pif! Prends donc ceci :love: Voilou, c tout pour aujourd'hui, à demain :love:



Souffrir d'un rejet tel que celui-ci me fend le coeur ! J'agonise ! On vient de me jeter mon coup de boule au visage quel affront !


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Dis donc TibomonG4, c'est par amour pour Lorna que tu gardes précieusement un de ses avatars en signature? :love:   

Pour rappel pour ceux qui ne suivent pas :


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Souffrir d'un rejet tel que celui-ci me fend le coeur ! J'agonise ! On vient de me jeter mon coup de boule au visage quel affront !


 roooh! qui a osé être si dur avec toah?  :love: sinon si c du coup-de-boule que tu veux, dès qu'yanna, t'annora


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2004)

Nanan, je suivais mais tu fais bien de rappeler quand même


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc TibomonG4, c'est par amour pour Lorna que tu gardes précieusement un de ses avatars en signature? :love:
> 
> Pour rappel pour ceux qui ne suivent pas :


 Wow Bassman vu du dessous


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc TibomonG4, c'est par amour pour Lorna que tu gardes précieusement un de ses avatars en signature? :love:
> 
> Pour rappel pour ceux qui ne suivent pas :



J'ai l'honneur d'être secrétaire de direction de Dancing baby, jeune padawan !


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff !!!
> 
> Par contre, supermoquette, je@nnot et fabienr un peu plus tôt n'y ont pas échappé !




J'avais oublié BackCat dans ma liste ! Hé, hé, hé !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> roooh! qui a osé être si dur avec toah?  :love: sinon si c du coup-de-boule que tu veux, dès qu'yanna, t'annora



Ben toi ! Enfin une gratouille derrière l'oreille suffira à me faire oublier


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'honneur d'être secrétaire de direction de Dancing baby, jeune padawan !


Y a des vernis sur terre tout de même!
Je pourrais obtenir un RDV avec Dancing Baby? J'ai une proposition de la plus haute importance à lui transmettre! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Y a des vernis sur terre tout de même!
> Je pourrais obtenir un RDV avec Dancing Baby? J'ai une proposition de la plus haute importance à lui transmettre! :rateau:



Je ferai part de votre souhait à notre Présidente et nous statuerons


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai part de votre souhait à notre Présidente et nous statuerons


Wahouuuu ! :rose: 
En guise de susucre, je te collerai une bonne baffe en passant par ton bureau avant d'aller déposer mes respectueux hommages aux pieds de ta charmante Présidente...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc TibomonG4, c'est par amour pour Lorna que tu gardes précieusement un de ses avatars en signature? :love:
> 
> Pour rappel pour ceux qui ne suivent pas :





			
				huexley a dit:
			
		

> Wow Bassman vu du dessous


Nooooonnnnnnnn, j'y crois pas  :affraid: 
Put1, c'est impressionnant des burnes de troll siliconées


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nooooonnnnnnnn, j'y crois pas  :affraid:
> Put1, c'est impressionnant des burnes de troll siliconées


On fait dans le poétique imagé avant le week-end!


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben toi ! Enfin une gratouille derrière l'oreille suffira à me faire oublier


 Tu vas voir le coup de boule magistral que je vais te taper dans la gu... quand j'aurai du crédit :love:

ça sera assez pour me faire pardonner?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Wahouuuu ! :rose:
> En guise de susucre, je te collerai une bonne baffe en passant par ton bureau avant d'aller déposer mes respectueux hommages aux pieds de ta charmante Présidente...



Par courrier express la Présidente vient de m'informer que votre requête est refusée pour cause de violence préméditée envers le personnel de Dancing baby et notamment envers sa mascotte, je cite : "à la fourrure si soyeuse" !


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Par courrier express la Présidente vient de m'informer que votre requête est refusée pour cause de violence préméditée envers le personnel de Dancing baby et notamment envers sa mascotte je cite "à la fourrure si soyeuse" !


Mouais et ben par retour du courrier je vais lui offrir cette fourrure si soyeuse que j'aurai au préalable transformé en descente de lit! Non mais des fois!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> On fait dans le poétique imagé avant le week-end!


 
Ouais, c'est pour se défouler après une semaine "chargée"   
Et pis, il y a bcp de pouets par ici, non ?


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Et pis, il y a bcp de pouets par ici, non ?


JA - MAIS !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir le coup de boule magistral que je vais te taper dans la gu... quand j'aurai du crédit :love:
> 
> ça sera assez pour me faire pardonner?  :love:



Je pense que ça ira


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ça ira


Je vois... Modern_Thing te colle une baffe et c'est Ok, moi je t'en colle une et je me fais virer du bureau de la Présidente? Il y a vraiment une justice à 2 vitesses sur MacG!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mouais et ben par retour du courrier je vais lui offrir cette fourrure si soyeuse que j'aurai au préalable transformé en descente de lit! Non mais des fois!



Il faudra que tu passes sur le corps de quelque bête sauvage puissamment armée avant et que tu m'attrappes aussi jeune padawan  Prêt pour le marathon de ta vie ?


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que tu passes sur le corps de quelque bête sauvage puissamment armée avant et que tu m'attrappes aussi jeune padawan  Prêt pour le marathon de ta vie ?


Oui prêt! Toujours prêt! Enfin ... puissamment armé, mais à quel point? C'est pas que j'ai peur, tu penses, mais on n'est jamais trop prudent... je peux appeler un ou deux amis pour m'aider?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je vois... Modern_Thing te colle une baffe et c'est Ok, moi je t'en colle une et je me fais virer du bureau de la Présidente? Il y a vraiment une justice à 2 vitesses sur MacG!



Baffe n'est pas coup de boule ! Ton écart de langage t'a trahi, mais puisqu'il en va ainsi et que toute maladresse peux s'effacer grace à "coup de boule MacG swiffer" ( je m'égare ) , je vais reformuler une demande auprès de notre Présidente !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oui prêt! Toujours prêt! Enfin ... puissamment armé, mais à quel point? C'est pas que j'ai peur, tu penses, mais on n'est jamais trop prudent... je peux appeler un ou deux amis pour m'aider?



Un ou deux amis n'y suffiront pas ! Comptez en une dizaine forts en jambes ! La bête est puissante !


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Baffe n'est pas coup de boule ! Ton écart de langage t'a trahi, mais puisqu'il en va ainsi et que toute maladresse peux s'effacer grace à "coup de boule MacG swiffer" ( je m'égare ) , je vais reformuler une demande auprès de notre Présidente !


Ouf! Comme quoi un simple malentendu peut provoquer des catastrophes... Promis dès que je peux de nouveau recoupdebouler, je pense à toi!
Elle me recevra quand ta Présidente? :rose:


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un ou deux amis n'y suffiront pas ! Comptez en une dizaine forts en jambes ! La bête est puissante !


De toutes façons l'heure n'est plus à la guerre mais à la réconciliation! Oublions nos querelles et aimons-nous à coup de boules à facettes! Allez c'est oublié!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Vous serez informé d'une entrevue potentielle par MP.


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous serez informé d'une entrevue potentielle par MP.


Aie aïe aïe! Je ne vais plus dormir moi... toutes les 30s aller vérifier ma BAL...


----------



## Blytz (16 Juillet 2004)

Finis.. par contre j en accepte toujours


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je vois... Modern_Thing te colle une baffe et c'est Ok, moi je t'en colle une et je me fais virer du bureau de la Présidente? Il y a vraiment une justice à 2 vitesses sur MacG!


 Faut coucher sur MacGé  :love:


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut coucher sur MacGé  :love:


J'aurais du y penser plus tôt! Mais bon, j'suis pas trop panthèrosexuel moi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut coucher sur MacGé  :love:



Ou manger du chocolat  


PS: auto-modération à fond


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais du y penser plus tôt! Mais bon, j'suis pas trop panthèrosexuel moi...



 :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Ou boire de la bonne Kriek Belle-Vue :rateau: :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

une bonne biere trappiste et t'es dans le carré VIP (ou presque  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> une bonne biere trappiste et t'es dans le carré VIP (ou presque  )


 Ca coule à volonter chez moi, j'habite la commune de Rochefort en Belgique... Ma famille travaille en partenaria avec l'abbaye de Rochefort, on en a toujours autant qu'on veut, de la 6°, de la 8° et de la 10°, quasi à volonter :love: si c pas bô ça


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Tu bouges pas, j'arrive :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> un petit coup de sponsoring pour les nouveaux et pour mon Bassou



Et moi? y a bassman qui me provoque sur iChat avec son nombre de points?


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Mempovré
Extraits :

SuperMouflette : toutes facons j'suis le plus beau donc je vais gagner
Bassman : Bof je fais pas la compet' moi
MondialMoquette : pis j'te mettrais des coups de boules negatifs essprès
Bassman : si ca t'amuse, j'ai arreté avec les concours de quequette plus longue que celle du voisin
Conforama : voui ben quand meme que ca sera moi le plus fort et pis j'dirais a mes amis (NDLR je doute de la veracité concernant d'hypothetique amis) de te bad coud'bouler


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut coucher sur MacGé  :love:



Ben c'est pour ça que j'y viens


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et moi? y a bassman qui me provoque sur iChat avec son nombre de points?



toi je peux plus


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mempovré
> Extraits :
> 
> SuperMouflette : toutes facons j'suis le plus beau donc je vais gagner
> ...



Ah tiens je savais pas quôn pouvait sauvegarder les conversation iChat


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu bouges pas, j'arrive :love: :love: :love:


ah desole, cette replique appartient a la Alem&GRemY Inc. from Rochejean "Nice Village Of The Doubs", tu me dois donc des royalties et je les accepte volontiers en CoodBool !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ferai part de votre souhait à notre Présidente et nous statuerons



Oui ...?

On me demande ...?  :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens je savais pas quôn pouvait sauvegarder les conversation iChat


si d ailleurs, j ai l integrale de Gribouille !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si d ailleurs, j ai l integrale de Gribouille !!



Ben oui mais tu ne peux pas toucher de royalties dessus c'est private


----------



## elektroseb (16 Juillet 2004)

Pfiou, y a du monde aujourd'hui!
Comment ça va les gens?   

PS: Modern, 'fait soif ici...


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nooooonnnnnnnn, j'y crois pas  :affraid:
> Put1, c'est impressionnant des burnes de troll siliconées



Rooooh le con


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh le con



Il est gentil il a pas dit qu'il manquait quelque chose


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui mais tu ne peux pas toucher de royalties dessus c'est private


t inquietes, je fais des remix !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est gentil il a pas dit qu'il manquait quelque chose



Un éléphant ça trompe énormément Monsieur le doctorant


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

distribe de coup de boules !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> distribe de coup de boules !!!



je prends!


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

mince !

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr.
"


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2004)

Merci


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Moi la machine veut po en donner a Alem 

Ni a personne d'autre d'ailleurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mince !
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr.
> "



pas mieux...


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> distribe de coup de boules !!!



ben je prends, ca fait toujours du bien avant le week end


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à huexley.


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

je m'en doutais bien


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

moi aussi j'suis pas la du WE donc vous pouvez me charger la gueule


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à huexley.


 Tu peux m'en filer cela dit  ça fait longtemps  :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Heureusement que tu as bien mit l'espace entre "m'en" et "filer"


----------



## Oizo (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tu as bien mit l'espace entre "m'en" et "filer"



  Hop un coup de boule  Ah... non ça veut pas (_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman._)

Qui qu'en veut alors ?


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Hop un coup de boule  Ah... non ça veut pas (_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Bassman._)
> 
> Qui qu'en veut alors ?



Bah, ma, j'veux bin, si c'est possib' !


----------



## Oizo (16 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah, ma, j'veux bin, si c'est possib' !



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco._


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macmarco._




M'en doutais !    

Moi, en ce moment c'est ça :


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



 :sleep:


----------



## huexley (16 Juillet 2004)

tout pareil Modern


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tu as bien mit l'espace entre "m'en" et "filer"



Malin ça... Y a des coups de boule qui se perdent  

Bon week-end.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'suis pas la du WE donc vous pouvez me charger la gueule



Mais si t'inquiètes pas !!! On ira se connecter après une vingtaine de kwaks et une trentaine de brochettes marinées façon Wazemmes    Sans oublier les 14 litres de cocktail à la mirabelle


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

J'ai deja la truffe qui fretille


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Ouf.. j'ai eu peur un moment... Et pi c'est dommage. Elle est pas très loin la petite Angie, on aurait pu l'inviter  Enfin, bon. pas très loin, peut-être un peu quand même, mais quand on aime, on ne compte pas


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Ben c'est chez toi, fais donc cher chaton


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Angie ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Ouiiiiii? On m'appelle? :love: je suis là  j'étais partie souper (ah zut oui, vous dites dîner en France  ) mais je suis de retour


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiii? On m'appelle? :love: je suis là  j'étais partie souper (ah zut oui, vous dites dîner en France  ) mais je suis de retour



«Souper» c'est très bien...   z'on qu'à comprendre.  :love:  

Scrunch, scrunch.


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver"

Narf!  pô zuste, ze peux coup-de-bouler quasi personne


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

Mais tu peux encore prendre :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à huexley.





Points disco

Faire tourner la boule à facettes: [MGZ] alèm

Que pensez-vous du message de [MGZ] alèm ?

? Dégage un bon feeling

? Dégage un mauvais karma


Vos commentaires sur ce message (n'abusez pas de cette fonction ! votre avis doit être motivé : l'utilisateur concerné a connaissance de votre vote):


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Alem ??? Bad karma va, pis met pas de justification, ca prend du temps


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

oups, j'ai le doigt qu'a glissé


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Heu Alem, c'pas ma faute hein ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu peux encore prendre :love:


 Oh wi :love: vas-y! tape, mais attention, j'ai un petit fond de mal de tête, alors vise bien hein :love: Angie te le rendra dès qu'elle pourra  

"Demandez et vous recevrez :love: "


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

t'inquite, je viendrais t'en filer dès que possible :love:


----------



## BioSS (16 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Points disco
> 
> Faire tourner la boule à facettes: [MGZ] alèm
> 
> ...



tu t'es pas planté ?  
Au fait, ton pseudo, c'est quoi ? GlobalCut... Coupure Globale (d'electricité  ) ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Juillet 2004)

Je tiens à remercier les aimables personnes qui ont eu l'amabilité de me coup-de-bouler ce soir :love: :love: prenez garde à votre tête  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es pas planté ?
> Au fait, ton pseudo, c'est quoi ? GlobalCut... Coupure Globale (d'electricité  ) ?



   :hein:   :mouais:    :sleep:


----------



## BioSS (17 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :hein:   :mouais:    :sleep:



perdu le sens de l'humour ? 
Nan en plus j'étais sérieux.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

trankilleuh, on est là pour rigoler... se prend-t-on jamais au sérieux sur MacGé?  :love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2004)

sauf moi mais j'ai une derogation pasque c'est moi qui organise les soirées VIP


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:



Bonne nuit Angie. :love: Vivement...   :love: 

Bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

Hell-o Mac G


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

yop yop tout le monde


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Bijor :love:

Comment allez-vous donc ce matin  ? ici le soleil brille un peu, les oiseaux chantent, il fait bon et les coup de boules volent déjà :love: :rateau:


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2004)

c est pas fini tout ce bruit ? vous allez me reveiller !


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

Debout feignasse


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Dis donc, c'est désert MacGé le samedi matin  :rateau: :love: narf!  On reconnait les motivés


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

C'est vrai que c est plutot calme.. y a pas eu une aes hier soir??


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Inconnue au bataillon si c'est le cas alors  narf! On fait la teuf sans nous là :rateau: ?


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

Sont pas sympa ils auraient pu prevenir


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c est plutot calme.. y a pas eu une aes hier soir??


  pas a ma connaissance, mais comme si on avait besoin d une AES pour étancher sa soif :love:


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

rooohh sont beau les modos de MacGe.. font meme pas profite


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Bon, il est trois heures et demie de l'après-m, je crois que la distribution peut commencer, alors qui n'en veut ? :love:


----------



## Blytz (17 Juillet 2004)

C'est chiant j peux quasiment pas en donne  tout le monde en a eu


----------



## BioSS (17 Juillet 2004)

je crois que tu m'as déjà cassé la gueule mais pk pas  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Maieuh me souviens pas en avoir donné moué  :love: :

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à BioSS."


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2004)

Salut les aminches, un tit coucou depuis Lille ou il fait decidement toujours aussi bon apsser 

J'accepte les coud'boule meme en pcv


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

hey Bassou!  Kilou :love: va donc voir le thread sur le lotto punk! je suis sûre que tu vas aimer  

PS: pense pas que je puisse te re-coup-de-bouler déà   
PSS: mes amitiés à BackCat  et bon annif


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2004)

Merci la miss 

Voui j'ai vu le loto punk c'est assez bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous ceux qui ont pensé à moi   Dès que je peux vous serez servis


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

de rien ma tigresse


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Je comprends plus rien moah :love:

Il fait dégueu dehors, il tonne, il pleut, il vente et y a personne sur MacGé quasi  Me faites pas croire que vous faites des barbec' par ce temps :love: Viendez coup-de-bouler au bar de MacGé :rateau:


PS: sorry Macounette, je t'aurais bien re-coup-de-boulé mais yappu pour le moment, déjà trop donné qu'il dit le truc


----------



## Grug (17 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Juillet 2004)

Kilou Grug :love: ça fait plaisir de te voir... :love: y a quasi personne au bar ce soir 

je te coup-de-boulerais bien mais yappu :rateau: mais je te note 

Tu bois quoi sinon? :rateau:


----------



## Oizo (17 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi je suis là, mais je ne peux plus coup-de-bouler aujourd'hui 
Par contre s'il en reste à quelqu'un je veux bien  

_Edit : Et bien si, finalement la machine à coup de boule fonctionne de nouveau :love: _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis là, mais je ne peux plus coup-de-bouler aujourd'hui
> Par contre s'il en reste à quelqu'un je veux bien



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Oizo."

désolé...


----------



## Oizo (17 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Oizo."
> 
> désolé...



Ah moi par contre ça remarche, je vais au moins réussir à en donner un ce soir  Hop un coup de boule  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi par contre ça remarche, je vais au moins réussir à en donner un ce soir  Hop un coup de boule  :casse:



 :casse:  :casse:  :casse: 

 :affraid: 

ben t'y vas pas avec le dos de la cuiller, toi


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

Guinness  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

C'est bizarre comme parfois y a un petit coup de boule qui se débloque et qui tombe à pic sur un bon petit post :love: :rateau: narf!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

Une Kriek et un coup de boule pour la 2...  :love:


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2004)

Allez Modern__Thing ! 
Pour le 500 ème je te coup d'boule !   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une Kriek et un coup de boule pour la 2...  :love:


 Je croyais que tu boivais dans mon verre? :love: ah mais oui non, c'est juste, tu connaitras mes pensées si tu le fais


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Allez Modern__Thing !
> Pour le 500 ème je te coup d'boule !   :love:


 Narf!  je m'applique Marco, je m'applique, c'est pas facile mais j'essaie :love:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu boivais dans mon verre? :love: ah mais oui non, c'est juste, tu connaitras mes pensées si tu le fais



On a pourtant bu ensemble tout à l'heure?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

Oui mais après quelques verres, c'est plus facile de camoufler ses pensées, c'est pô zuste  :love: c'est plus du jeu alors  

Tu sauras tout ce que je pense


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (...) Tu sauras tout ce que je pense



Je me demande bien...   :love:


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2004)

Allez, allez !! 
Modern, tu vas pas caler juste avant le 500 ème !!!    :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande bien...   :love:


 C ça kwa :love: :love: narf! 

Je calle pas Marco j'arrive! me voici!

500! 500! 500! 500! 500! 500! waaaaah! :rateau:

Vive le flood et vive MacGé :love:


----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C ça kwa :love: :love: narf!
> 
> Je calle pas Marco j'arrive! me voici!
> 
> ...




Yeah Baby, yeaaahhh !!!!      :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

Narf! Marco :love:  

Merci du coup de boule magistrale  :love: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2004)

Coucouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

Hell-o


----------



## elektroseb (18 Juillet 2004)

[mode Jacques Martin enable]Bon dimanche sous vos appl... euh coups de boule...[mode Jacques Martin disable]


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

Distribution faite.. mais si qqn veut en donner je suis preneur


----------



## Grug (18 Juillet 2004)

hips.


----------



## kisco (18 Juillet 2004)

4 jours, sans "cdb", je me suis bien soigné, vous avez pu vous recharger...

maintenant...  FEU !!!


----------



## Grug (18 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> 4 jours, sans "cdb", je me suis bien soigné, vous avez pu vous recharger...
> 
> maintenant...  FEU !!!


 Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde!  bonjour MacGé :love:

Quoi de neuf ce matin?


----------



## elektroseb (18 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde!  bonjour MacGé :love:
> 
> Quoi de neuf ce matin?



Kikoo Modern

ben rien de neuf, c'est le problème:

"Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing."


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

Salut Moderne 




			
				kisco a dit:
			
		

> 4 jours, sans "cdb", je me suis bien soigné, vous avez pu vous recharger...
> 
> maintenant...  FEU !!!



Tient, tu viens d en prendre un


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Kikoo Modern
> 
> ben rien de neuf, c'est le problème:
> 
> ...


 Toujours pareil je sais  je prends mon mal en patience en attendant :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

bon'boule


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

Et quoi WebO' ? :love:

Courage, 10 messages et tu passes à  15000 posts!  On se boost! :rateau: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi WebO' ? :love:
> 
> Courage, 10 messages et tu passes à  15000 posts!  On se boost! :rateau: :love:



Oui? C'est à quel sujet?  Pas le temps de flooder moi... Je bosse...   :love:  Cela dit, je veux bien quelques coups de boule... ou autre...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

OYEZ! OYEZ! BONNES GENS! C'EST L'ANNIF DE BASSOU!

alors...  :love: tous en coeur à trois...

BON ANNIF BASS :love:

PS: pour fêter ça je te coup-de-boule dès que possible hein


----------



## elektroseb (18 Juillet 2004)

Bon annif Bassman!

et dire que je ne peux même pas lui mettre un coup d'boule  :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

1...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

2...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

3...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

BON ANNIF BASS :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

'tain c'est chiant cette limite des 30 secondes, ça tue l'esprit du flood :sleep:


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

Bonne Annif Bass!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui? C'est à quel sujet?  Pas le temps de flooder moi... Je bosse...   :love:  Cela dit, je veux bien quelques coups de boule... ou autre...


 J'arrive toujours pas à te coup-de-bouler Oli  :love:

Narf! c'est trop n'inzuste 

PS: Hey Dark, quel traffic de petit Suisse   ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bon'boule



tu viens de t'en prendre 9


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Juillet 2004)

J'en veux n'aussi mackie...


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux n'aussi mackie...



oublie pas de m'en mettre 2


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> (...) PS: Hey Dark, quel traffic de petit Suisse   ?




Ouais, quel traffic?   Un petit Suisse seulement à la fois est toléré...  :hein:   

Sinon, sous le manteau, mais faut faire gaffe, c'est très réglementé, hein.   :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

webo ce vent sous le manteau ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> webo ce vent sous le manteau ?



C'est du vent... :casse:


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2004)

non, c'est suisse


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu viens de t'en prendre 9



encore 60 et je serais comblé


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

webO a dit:
			
		

> Elle va être montée à 2 minutes



Si ce que tu dis est vrai, c'est une tragédie, que dis-je, un crime contre l'humanité !


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

J'accepte tout coups de boule


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2004)

moi seulement ceux positifs :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> J'accepte tout coups de boule



y'a qu'a demander  :love:


----------



## Blytz (18 Juillet 2004)

merfi fest tres fenereux


----------



## kisco (18 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a qu'a demander  :love:



cool, alors je demande !! pleeeaaasse !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

y'a k'a


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Salut les filles !!! Alors ça mouille sous les coups de boules ???


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

p'tit coup du matin :love:


----------



## BioSS (19 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> y'a k'a


je voudrai dire que heu, bah c'est à dire que ça me dérange de .. heu, de.. Bah... Oh et puis merde, file moi ton coup de boule !!


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

Aaaaaah une nouvelle semaine! Une nouvelle journée! Et le plein de coups de boules à donner! Qui n'en veut?


----------



## turnover (19 Juillet 2004)

Et hop, six sept coups d'boule du matin. Je sais pas combien j'en ai mis en fait, après le troisième j'ai déjà mal à la tête :casse::casse:


----------



## fwedo (19 Juillet 2004)

pareil, 6 coups de boules. y'en a plus pour auj....la tete résonne un peu....


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2004)

coup de boule du matin met en forme le pélerin


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

On va finir completement neuneu a se mettre des coups de boule tout le temps comme ca 

 Mais c'est pas grave pouvez continuez a m'arroser la gueule


----------



## huexley (19 Juillet 2004)

et voila j'ai fait ma tournée du lundi  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Put1, je reviens de WE et que vois-je ? rien, nada, que dalle : personne ne m'a mis un seul coup de boule en trois jours  Allez, réveillez-vous bon sang


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On va finir completement neuneu a se mettre des coups de boule tout le temps comme ca


T'inquiètes, y'en a qui ont de l'avance


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Put1, je reviens de WE et que vois-je ? rien, nada, que dalle : personne ne m'a mis un seul coup de boule en trois jours  Allez, réveillez-vous bon sang


 La machine elle veut pas


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Pfff, détraquée la machine


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Bon, en attendant, j'ai fait ma tournée


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en attendant, j'ai fait ma tournée


pareil


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Allez hop, une tournée café-calva bien de chez nous (Normandie) + camembert. Après ça on attaque une bonne journée.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2004)

Euh dites les gars, y a un problème avec les forums, ça fait trois qui font une tournée de coups de boule et rien n'apparaît dans mon tableau de bord. 

_ha bon, c'est pas un problème ? bon, tant pis..._


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Hum, tu mélanges café-calva + camembert 






Put1, j'ai beau être normand aussi, çà doit être strange comme mixture dans la tasse


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh dites les gars, y a un problème avec les forums, ça fait trois qui font une tournée de coups de boule et rien n'apparaît dans mon tableau de bord.
> 
> _ha bon, c'est pas un problème ? bon, tant pis..._



Le problème vient de ça :



			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dark Templar.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Kilou tout le monde, kilou MacGé... 

Ki veut des coups de boules? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, tu mélanges café-calva + camembert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas strange dans la tasse, mais strange dans la bouche : il faut ça pour se réveiller  

Si tu es normand tu dois connaître les p'tit déj' au pâté de campagne, café, calva, camembert et autres joyeusetés du crû. Quel bonheur ce pays ! 

Voilà de quoi réveiller les papilles (et accessoirement endormir les neurones  )


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2004)

snif, je pensais pouvoir offrir une tournée générale, mais en fait non 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Allez-y, essayez de me cdbouler !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Question de nioub    

si on a plus de point pour donner des coups d'boule, peut-on se permettre de donner des petites tapes sur les fesses ?  :rose: 

C'est bien aussi...une tape sur les fesses


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ki veut des coups de boules? :love:


 
moi moi moi


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Allez-y, essayez de me cdbouler !!


Déjà fait


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es normand tu dois connaître les p'tit déj' au pâté de campagne, café, calva, camembert et autres joyeusetés du crû. Quel bonheur ce pays !


Vi, délicieux tout çà, même si c'est un peu _rustique_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou tout le monde, kilou MacGé...
> 
> Ki veut des coups de boules? :love:


J'veux bien un p'tit coup : le calva ne m'a rien fait ce matin, alors qui sait, un p'tit coup ne peut pas faire de mal


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Bigre, bigre! cette machine essaie de me faire croire que j'ai distribué trop de coups de boules ces dernières 24 H... 

Mais je te note Tigrou


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> J'veux bien un p'tit coup : le calva ne m'a rien fait ce matin, alors qui sait, un p'tit coup ne peut pas faire de mal



C'est la machine qui veut pas...


----------



## huexley (19 Juillet 2004)

j'allais oublier le piti pour Gkat


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

Houla je me suis fais bouler vert dans un forum technique, ca va plus là


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Moi on me dit que je flood dans les forums technique, alors que je sais meme plus de quoi il s'agit (ca fait 15j) et pour 2 tit posts qui se suivent


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> j'allais oublier le piti pour Gkat


Yeah, bien reçu :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi on me dit que je flood dans les forums technique, alors que je sais meme plus de quoi il s'agit (ca fait 15j) et pour 2 tit posts qui se suivent


C'est pour compenser tes nombruex posts ailleurs


----------



## huexley (19 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Yeah, bien reçu :casse:



 et ton casque il sert a quoi ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> et ton casque il sert a quoi ??


c'est pas un casque : des lunettes de soleil


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi on me dit que je flood dans les forums technique, alors que je sais meme plus de quoi il s'agit (ca fait 15j) et pour 2 tit posts qui se suivent



C'est moins grave que de faire du technique dans un sujet de flood


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

aye, j ai enfile Modern_thing, c est ca qu il fallait faire!?


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Et moi tu m'as pas enfilé ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> aye, j ai enfile Modern_thing, c est ca qu il fallait faire!?



pervers   :affraid:  :modo:


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

bin voila qu ils vont me reprocher de faire plaisir a une jolie fille en plus !!


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas du tout ce que je te repproche moi


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2004)

si ya que t enfiler pour te faire plaisir...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

Mais qui peut modérer les modos ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bin voila qu ils vont me reprocher de faire plaisir a une jolie fille en plus !!



Kilou Alèmou...  :love: Je m'en vais te coup de bouler.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui peut modérer les modos ?



[Mode faillot on] Cyriiiiiiiiiiill, y 'en a qui font que dire des cochonneries dans leurs posts!!!!! [Mode faillot off]


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Kilou Alèmou...  :love: Je m'en vais te coup de bouler.


 'Tention WebO, tu baves partout la


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 'Tention WebO, tu baves partout la



Ah, t'es là, je venais justement m'essuyer dans ta fourrure.


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Si tu savais qui s'est essuyé et comment sur ma fourrure, tu l'aurais jamais fait


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2004)

çà me fait penser à une histoire de popo avec un ours et un lapin...


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

Pareil


----------



## huexley (19 Juillet 2004)

c'étais pas une oursonne ?  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

ah ben si l'ours sonne, faut lui ouvrir  

Je suis deja dehors


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> c'étais pas une oursonne ?  :mouais:



Mon dieu, ca y va dans la mgz


----------



## huexley (19 Juillet 2004)

ben un lapinou c est quand meme plus tendre que de la moquette  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> ben un lapinou c est quand meme plus tendre que de la moquette  :rateau:



On voit que t'as jamais testé ma moustache  :love:


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

Mais la moquette se fume, contrairement au lapinou!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On voit que t'as jamais testé ma moustache  :love:



On ne veut meme pas savoir où tu as l'habitude de la frotter... :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On ne veut meme pas savoir où tu as l'habitude de la frotter... :affraid:  :mouais:



Sensible?


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

Adepte du Stalinian Style :love: 
c'est quoi le Stalinian Style ??? je n'ose pas deviner...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sensible?



j'ai une peau de bébé :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> Adepte du Stalinian Style :love:
> c'est quoi le Stalinian Style ??? je n'ose pas deviner...



demande à alèm, c'est lui le créateur du concept (même qu'il a eu droit à un thread rien que pour ça )


----------



## utopia (19 Juillet 2004)

désolé ct juste pour voir si je pouvais répondre au post du forum


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> On ne veut meme pas savoir où tu as l'habitude de la frotter... :affraid:  :mouais:


  Des indices...



			
				camisol a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que _Lèche-cul_ !





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas toujours désagréable si c'est bien fait





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Surtout avec une moustache ...
> 
> 
> :rateau:


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> demande à alèm, c'est lui le créateur du concept (même qu'il a eu droit à un thread rien que pour ça)


ah bon ? dis donc il m'inquiètes Alèm... il a créé le concept Stalinian Style ???
Stalinian vient bien de Staline ?
oh non je n'ose y croire... :affraid: 
enfin bon, il a créé le concept mais toi tu en es adepte...  

je t'envoie une jolie carte postale du Sénégal si tu changes ta signature !  

bah touba !  

ps : Alèm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> demande à alèm, c'est lui le créateur du concept (même qu'il a eu droit à un thread rien que pour ça )


ouais je viens de lire cet épisode (j'avoue que si tu avais pas édité ton message pour mettre le lien j'aurai pas fais la recherche)... rien de bien grave en somme...
mais la carte postale tiens toujours... 

bah oui !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? dis donc il m'inquiètes Alèm... il a créé le concept Stalinian Style ???
> Stalinian vient bien de Staline ?
> oh non je n'ose y croire... :affraid:
> enfin bon, il a créé le concept mais toi tu en es adepte...
> ...



D'accord mais c'est bien parce que je suis faible  :love:


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> D'accord mais c'est bien parce que je suis faible :love:


non ! tu es fort ! la décision n'était pas évidente...  

si tu veux la carte postale fais passer ton adresse...    
hé hé...

toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

18 rue de Stalingrad
75013 Paris


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

Alèm  :king: 


 :love:


----------



## tatouille (19 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 18 rue de Stalingrad
> 75013 Paris



15eme place de PARKING DE LA GARE AUBERVILLIERS LA COURNEUVE


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

Allez, donnez-moi un coup de boule, par pitié, hin, hin, hin... (je pleure là, je ricane pas - je sais que le distinguo n'est pas facile à faire chez les invertébrés, mais bon, faites-moi confiance pour le coup).
Mon désespoir est tel que je ne peux plus m'agripper sur les rochers, j'ai du sable dans les ventouses et je rêve d'une boucle de ceinture qui sonne le glas sur le casque de scaphandrier qui me sert d'abri (si bémol quand il est frappé de face), mais un bout de bois vient se mettre en travers et arrête ce merveilleux carillon céleste. Il faut que celà cesse. Frappez au front !


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

et moi, émoi, et mois, et moooioaaa
 :casse:


----------



## tatouille (19 Juillet 2004)

Merci Touba de m'avoir permis de retrouver une totale liberté de penser cosmique vers un nouvel age reminiscent.

Donnez tous vos points à Touba ! 

"Chez Touba, le grand gourou de la secte DiscoaDonf, il n'y a pas d'ancien testament, il n'y a pas de nouveau testament, mais chacun fait son propre testament (et lègue tout ses points à Touba le grand gourou"

Donnez tous vos points à Touba !


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et moi, émoi, et mois, et moooioaaa
> :casse:


 Bah, la machine veut pas  :

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."

Sinon qui d'autre n'en veut :love: ?  Dépêchez-vous, yanna preske plus :rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juillet 2004)

Ben moi alors j'en veux bien aussi
:casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Bon, alors, pas bouger et compter jusqu'à 3...

Tu es prêt, attention à tes écailles :rateau: 

Et PIF ! :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

fuck


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juillet 2004)

beuh


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

qui n'a pas eu sont coup de boule ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Moi :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (19 Juillet 2004)

Moi z'en veux aussi global :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Moi z'en veux aussi global :love:  :love:



et hop, ce sujet est fait pour ça :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi :love:



Toi t'as déjà reçu, reviens plus tard


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

et Moooooaaa ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et Moooooaaa ?



Toi, reviens dans 24 heures


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (19 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et hop, ce sujet est fait pour ça :love:


 Merfi global :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi :love:



T'en es sûre, colinette? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

de rien ma belle :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

je décharge biens les boules ce soir pour revenir en pleine forme demain 

Bonne nuit :love:


----------



## Bassman (19 Juillet 2004)

J'en vois un au fond qui m'a pas coup de bouler la, c'pas bien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

Tu peux pas le voir, il est derrière toi :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'en es sûre, colinette? :love:


 Tous les coups de boules sont le bienvenue :love:

Merci pour le coup de boule de la mort que tu viens de me coller :love: :rateau: :love:


----------



## molgow (19 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> qui n'a pas eu sont coup de boule ?



Moi :love:

:casse:


----------



## molgow (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et Moooooaaa ?



Toi, tu n'as qu'à te payer un nouveau pack SuperStar


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juillet 2004)

on parle de moi ?

 :rose:  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## kisco (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> on parle de moi ?
> 
> :rose:  :mouais:  :love:



non, on te frappe!


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> non, on te frappe!


 mmmmhh :love: :casse: encore :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Moi :love:
> 
> :casse:



et hop c'est réparé :casse:



 :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> mmmmhh :love: :casse: encore :love:


  T'es vachement gourmand Grug2


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'es vachement gourmand Grug2


 il nous fait une sorte de crise de manque


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Il est coupdboulimique :rateau:


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Il est coupdboulimique :rateau:


 faut l'comprendre, il s'emmerde tout seul sur sa banquette


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

L'a qu'à passer plus souvent au bar hein...  et payer sa tournée :love:

En tout cas moi, il m'a payé mon verre, merci :rateau: hips!


----------



## ficelle (20 Juillet 2004)

c'est quoi cette histoire de coups de boule ! 

rémi.. reviens vite, il se passe de droles de trucs sur ce forum    :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

Aaaah ces coups de boules! Moi je peux plus en donner à personne! A chaque fois j'ai la même réponse : vousdevriez en donner à d'autres!  

Bon, ben j'attends! J'ai la tête dure ce matin! :mouais:


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2004)

je parie une tournée que tu peux m'en doner un, goulven


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> je parie une tournée que tu peux m'en doner un, goulven



Tu vas devoir offrir la tournée :



			
				vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



 bien fraîche la mienne!


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2004)

bon, ok, mais chuis pas dans ta liste noire 

une fraîche, une deuxième pour qui ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Ben euh moi


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Troll ivrogne


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Alors, je sollicite un peu d'aide de la part de tout le monde sous la forme de coups de boule : il ne me manque _que_14 pts pour aller rejoindre les VIP dans leur tannière 
Alors, je veux bien me dévouer pour le bien de la communauté et prendre tous les coups de boule qui passent :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Message a tous les MacGéens :
Surtout ne faites pas rentrer gKat dans le carré VIP, sinon c'est le debut de la fin


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Put1, faux-frère, traitre, moule-à-gauffres, bachibouzouk, troll


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, encore des coups :casse: :casse: : plus que 9 pts et je vais aller faire chier le troll dans le carré VIP


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

Suce tété avec plaisir mais la machine veux toujours pas que je t'en donne :hein:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Saleté de machine :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

je te le fais pas dire


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Surtout que tu m'aurais filé 8 pts d'un seul coup de boule !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2004)

va falloir inviter des nouveaux, je ne peux plus coupdbouler personne...


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2004)

ouais, faut aller voir dans les autres posts...


----------



## BioSS (20 Juillet 2004)

ouais les derniers équilibrages sont nazes lol.. Faut voter pour 40 personnes avant de revoter pr la mm. C trop naaaze !


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

je sais pas comment vous faites, moi j'arrive a recoup de bouler assez vite


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Ben, il me faut patienter environ 1 semaine (en gros) avant de pouvoir re-coup de bouler qq'un :'(


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> ouais les derniers équilibrages sont nazes lol.. Faut voter pour 40 personnes avant de revoter pr la mm. C trop naaaze !


 Je trouve aussi  pas cool ça


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve aussi  pas cool ça



Si si c'est cool, ça force à aller voir ailleurs, même si c'est pas super bon pour ce prémunir du sida  

ps: boulez couvert  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Mais pas trop épais le latex, sinon on ne sent plus rien


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si si c'est cool, ça force à aller voir ailleurs, même si c'est pas super bon pour ce prémunir du sida
> 
> ps: boulez couvert  :love:


 Narf! :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> va falloir inviter des nouveaux, je ne peux plus coupdbouler personne...


 j'fais ce que j'peux mais j'en ai pas des masses à distribuer non plus (newbie oblige)


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas grave : c'est l'intention qui compte... allez, je prends


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> j'fais ce que j'peux mais j'en ai pas des masses à distribuer non plus (newbie oblige)



tu vas surtout t'en recevoir !!


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> j'fais ce que j'peux mais j'en ai pas des masses à distribuer non plus (newbie oblige)



et elle a rien vu venir


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2004)

bing dans sa tronche


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

j'en connais certains dans ce thread qui font moins les malins  

Alors, hein, ça fait mal un coup dans la tronche : appelez moi Marcel Cerdan


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2004)

me voila en cage en train de me tortiller
Merci à tous les coupbouleurs et leuses, je ne tarderai pas à rendre tout ça dès que je pourrai recoupdbouler


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

"Message vBulletin

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

 comment peut-on coup-de-bouler dans de telles conditions?  :love: Narf! :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

il faut prévenir le syndicat (des coup d'bouleurs) : ces conditions de coup d'boule ne sont pas favorables. Re-négocions nos droits aux coups d'boules :modo: :casse:


----------



## BioSS (20 Juillet 2004)

inutile.. les admins n'écoutent pas trop nos conseils ici... dommage..


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> inutile.. les admins n'écoutent pas trop nos conseils ici... dommage..



C'est pour ça qu'ils sont admin


----------



## MrStone (20 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> me voila en cage en train de me tortiller
> Merci à tous les coupbouleurs et leuses, je ne tarderai pas à rendre tout ça dès que je pourrai recoupdbouler



A ce rythme on va pouvoir monter un spectacle pour les fêtes de fin d'année :love:
Mieux que les Chippendales, les Geekendales   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Ou la Mac Pride aussi :love:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ou la Mac Pride aussi :love:



Je n'ose pas imaginer les tenues d'un truc pareil


----------



## MrStone (20 Juillet 2004)

Oh oui !!!!! Brillante idée 
Tous fiers d'être "différents"    :love:
Un grand défilé avec des gogo dancers et des gens déguisés en imactournesol, trôôôô bien :love:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Euh, une plume dans le c.. ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, une plume dans le c.. ?



Ouais mais seulement une firewire  :love:


----------



## MrStone (20 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais seulement une firewire  :love:



Euh.... et la carte Airport, on la met où ?  :mouais: 



     :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Attend je vais te la mettre


----------



## tatouille (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Attend je vais te la mettre



l'important c'est qu'elle soit bien enfonçée


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

A propos de mettre, qui n'a envie de me mettre un ch'tit coup de boule? :love: :rateau: 

Si je ne vous ai pas déjà coup-de-boulé, je vous le rendrai


----------



## tatouille (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A propos de mettre, qui n'a envie de me mettre un ch'tit coup de boule? :love: :rateau:
> 
> Si je ne vous ai pas déjà coup-de-boulé, je vous le rendrai



c'est désespérant cette popérisation dans notre société

  :love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> A propos de mettre, qui n'a envie de me mettre un ch'tit coup de boule? :love: :rateau:
> 
> Si je ne vous ai pas déjà coup-de-boulé, je vous le rendrai


 Deja fait miss


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Deja fait miss



et tu me l'as pas dit?


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Deja fait miss


Dàjà fait aussi... mais pas beaucoup de retour...


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

J'dois te dire tout ce que je fais ici ou quoi ????  

Alors ca y est tu organise toi aussi des soirées ???


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Allez, un dernier effort M'sieu-dames : plus que 6 pts pour m'envoyer chez les VIP


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Dàjà fait aussi... mais pas beaucoup de retour...


 Normal, elle remercie que les beaux gosses  

 D'ailleurs elle m'a boulé au moins 3 fois deja


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Merde, j'avais oublié que la grille de tarification avait changé... 
Alors, qui veut une tournée de ma future bouteille de champ'


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un dernier effort M'sieu-dames : plus que 6 pts pour m'envoyer chez les VIP



et hop dej a 4


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Merchi :casse: 

Allez, plus que 2 pts, même un newb peut y arriver


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Normal, elle remercie que les beaux gosses
> 
> D'ailleurs elle m'a boulé au moins 3 fois deja



Non mais oh! Entre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il n'y a pas photo pour le plus beau! Non mais!   :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

*Tout faux les gars, c'est lui :*​​​
*



*​
​​*le plus beau *​


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> *Tout faux les gars, c'est lui :*​​​
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as vu que tu avais un petit bouton d'acné?


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Impossible, a 90ans passé, il peut plus avoir d'acné


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu que tu avais un petit bouton d'acné?


 
Rhôôô, vite Clearasil


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôô, vite Clearasil


Allez, ca se soigne... plus d'infos. Courage! on est avec toi! Enfin pas trop près tout de même!


----------



## MrStone (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merchi :casse:
> 
> Allez, plus que 2 pts, même un newb peut y arriver



Arf, troppo tardo, le stock est déjà distribué   :rose:


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2004)

pareil j'ai tjs la limites des 24h blablablablablablablablablablablabla :sleep:


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2004)

merchiiii :love: à tous ceux qui m'ont coup'd'boulée lol  je vous le rendrai bien à tous, promis :love: d'autant plus que j'en ai marre d'inviter les filles à danser, j'suis une filleeeeeeeeeeee moooaaaa 

 en attendant...  groumpf....

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


----------



## duracel (20 Juillet 2004)

Je veux bien en distribuer autant que je peux,

mais les miens ne sont pas très douloureux...
...pour le moment


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> merchiiii :love: à tous ceux qui m'ont coup'd'boulée lol  je vous le rendrai bien à tous, promis :love: d'autant plus que j'en ai marre d'inviter les filles à danser, j'suis une filleeeeeeeeeeee moooaaaa
> 
> en attendant...  groumpf....
> 
> _Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard._


 Ben laisse on va t'inviter a danser alors 

 Tient, prend cette invit' pour ma soirée VIP deja


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben laisse on va t'inviter a danser alors
> 
> Tient, prend cette invit' pour ma soirée VIP deja



T'as commandé les caisses de gin ou c'était a moi de l'faire?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Allez, ca se soigne... plus d'infos. Courage! on est avec toi! Enfin pas trop près tout de même!


Hum, finalement ce n'était pas un bouton d'acné, juste un boulon mal serré 
Mais à force de prendre des coups de boule, faut resserrer un peu 

Allez, encore 2 pts plz :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Bon, la tournée est faite et j'attends la monnaie


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Alleeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz, plus qu'un seul tout petit point


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben laisse on va t'inviter a danser alors
> 
> Tient, prend cette invit' pour ma soirée VIP deja


 Merciiii t'es gentil tout plein :love:  mais fais gaffe, je ne suis pas aussi gentille que ta vache en peluche


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as commandé les caisses de gin ou c'était a moi de l'faire?


 J'ai commandé le champagne, le gini c'est a toi de le faire

 Pis tu penseras a passer l'aspirateur et fixer la boule a facettes


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merciiii t'es gentil tout plein :love:  mais fais gaffe, je ne suis pas aussi gentille que ta vache en peluche


 Loin de moi cette idée.

 Toutes facons, j'ai largué ma vache, elle me voulait que pour le succès que je lui apportais


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée.
> 
> Toutes facons, j'ai largué ma vache, elle me voulait que pour le succès que je lui apportais


 pour que ce soit clair (ça passe parfois pas bien par écrit): j'te taquinais, hein...  c'est juste que j'ai vu ta (tes) vidéos et j'ai fait une crampe d'abdos tellement je riais       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

question de nioub' : elles sont où les vidéos en question ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> question de nioub' : elles sont où les vidéos en question ?



et un bonnet d'âne, un


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alleeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzz, plus qu'un seul tout petit point


 
YEEESSS, tournée générale de champagne 
Avec une mention spéciale à Foguenne, le premier verre est pour lui


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2004)

merci et santé !


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Allez, à la tienne


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Allez, à la tienne



je note:
-acheter du gini
-passer l'aspi
-fixer la boule a facette
-acheter 5 boite d'alka pour gkatarn


----------



## fwedo (20 Juillet 2004)

4 coups de boule distrubués au hasard du threads 
80% me sont honteusement refusés car "faut que j'en donne à d'autres" qu'elle dis la machine....

j'en vient meme à coupdebouler des femmes.....qui dansent avec d'autres femmes et boivent du gini le premier soir.....c'est rude pour la parité ce systeme !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Ha hum*





*si on dit rien ça compte quand même?


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Ben, çà fait +1 au compteur de messages, mais rien d'autre


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Pas mieux


----------



## duracel (20 Juillet 2004)

bassman,

prends toi un violent coup de ma part,

tu commences à me craindre.


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Euh......................................................................................................................................................................................... ayé! j'ai eu un frisson, surement la peur


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  Bah, ça y est, j'ai fait ma tournée !


----------



## fwedo (20 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah, ça y est, j'ai fait ma tournée !


pfff, c'est d'un commun !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bah, ça y est, j'ai fait ma tournée !



Quelle tournante?


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

T'as acheté le Gini toi ??


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

M'en fous, j'ai du champ' gratis


----------



## duracel (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, j'ai du champ' gratis


frimeur,
et dire que je n'ai que de l'eau payante.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as acheté le Gini toi ??



Yes et quelques petits extras


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> frimeur,


 
Même pas vrai : c'est ceux du carré VIP qui friment


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Yes et quelques petits extras


Préservatifs ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Viagra aussi pour certains dont l'age depassent depuis longtemps le QI


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

Put1, faut que tu arrêtes de te moquer de Hurri


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Put1, faut que tu arrêtes de te moquer de Hurri



il est où au fait cuilà ? j'le coupdeboulerais bien!


----------



## huexley (20 Juillet 2004)

Sion prends du "progra" moitié prozac, moitié viagra. tu bandes pas trop mais tu es content quand meme


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> il est où au fait cuilà ? j'le coupdeboulerais bien!


Wacances, mais que çà ne t'empêche pas de le coup-de-bouler S


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Sion prends du "progra" moitié prozac, moitié viagra. tu bandes pas trop mais tu es content quand meme


Euh, tu sais l'automédication...


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> j'en vient meme à coupdebouler des femmes.....qui dansent avec d'autres femmes et boivent du gini le premier soir.....c'est rude pour la parité ce systeme !


  ahum  j'me vengerai dès que j'en aurai le droit


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Sion prends du "progra" moitié prozac, moitié viagra. tu bandes pas trop mais tu es content quand meme



et merde plus de coups dispos  :love:


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

des coups,
des boules,
des coups de boules.
:love:


----------



## turnover (20 Juillet 2004)

Dur dur les coups d'boule chaque jour, je commence à saturer ...  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## tatouille (20 Juillet 2004)

pt'aing la différence de point qu'il faut avoir entre level 1 et 2


----------



## Bassman (20 Juillet 2004)

Boarf ca vient vite va


----------



## Gribok (20 Juillet 2004)

I'm back :love:

  Donnez moi des coups :rateau: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Sorry, faudra repasser 

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, faudra repasser
> 
> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."



Idem  :hein: 
Je vient juste d'enfiler à Karl  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Idem  :hein:
> Je vient juste d'enfiler à Karl  :love:  :rose:


 Enfiler?  narf! :rateau:


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Enfiler?  narf! :rateau:



qui c'est qui a l'esprit mal tourné par ici ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

hein ? :hein:


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

de ? :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

hein ?  :hein:


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

ok, tu gagnes :sleep:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Narf! je disais  :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

c'est un bien joli mot :rose:
J'aime bien le Arghhhhh aussi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Chacun le sien  :love: ! c sympa 

Narf© !


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Juillet 2004)

Euhhhhhhh ! C'est où que ça fait le moins mal


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Euhhhhhhh ! C'est où que ça fait le moins mal


 Les coups de boules? 

Difficile à dire, toutes les zones de ma tête sont ultra-sensibles  Faut toujours faire attention à pas faire trop de dégats 

Merci pour le coup de boule   dès que je peux tu vas t'en prendre un :love:


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juillet 2004)

ça fait pô mal les coup de boules 

:love:


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait pô mal les coup de boules
> 
> :love:



Que du Bonheur :casse: Merci


----------



## kisco (21 Juillet 2004)

salut les filles !  :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Salut Kiscool et salut les gens


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2004)

m'enfin pourquoi j'ai pu donner qu'un seul coup d eboule ce matin avant que la machine me bloque?
 :mouais:    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

beaucoup de mal à me réveiller ce matin : y a du coup d'boule au p'tit déj' ?


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2004)

Je suis malade (à la maison). Peux même pas encore coup-d'bouler pour me consoler ...    :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis malade (à la maison). Peux même pas encore coup-d'bouler pour me consoler ...  :rose:


t'as quoi comme maladie ?


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> t'as quoi comme maladie ?


rien de grave... apparamment j'ai mangé un truc pas bien hier soir, du coup mon système digestif n'a pas apprécié  :rateau:  :rose:   d'ici demain je serai sur pied


----------



## duracel (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> rien de grave... apparamment j'ai mangé un truc pas bien hier soir, du coup mon système digestif n'a pas apprécié :rateau: :rose:  d'ici demain je serai sur pied


Du genre de grandes quantités d'alcool absorbées de façon complétement immodérée?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> rien de grave... apparamment j'ai mangé un truc pas bien hier soir, du coup mon système digestif n'a pas apprécié :rateau: :rose:  d'ici demain je serai sur pied


Bon rétablissement


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait pô mal les coup de boules
> 
> :love:



Certaines disent même que bien accompagné, c'est très agréable... :love:  :rose:   

Bon Ok, je sors


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon, qui je casse sa gueule ce matin?


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Du genre de grandes quantités d'alcool absorbées de façon complétement immodérée?


même pas... ça voudrait dire que j'aurais fait la fiesta ce qui n'était pas le cas... sniff  



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon rétablissement


merchiii  :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Ah le cassoulet c'est dur a digerer quand on a pas l'habitude


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui je casse sa gueule ce matin?


Euuhhhh, moi ? :casse:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai une forme depuis quelques minutes, y'a des amateurs pour le petage de gueule ???


----------



## fwedo (21 Juillet 2004)

va y...j'attend


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euuhhhh, moi ? :casse:



En revanche m'as tu coup de boulé?


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une forme depuis quelques minutes, y'a des amateurs pour le petage de gueule ???


J'en suis!


----------



## BioSS (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une forme depuis quelques minutes, y'a des amateurs pour le petage de gueule ???



Bah pk pas si tu px encore 
Promis je change mon avatar, je lui casse la gueule


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une forme depuis quelques minutes, y'a des amateurs pour le petage de gueule ???


Viens-y, je t'attends


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

Et pour ma distribution, faut attendre après manger pour la ration quotidienne


----------



## turnover (21 Juillet 2004)

Bouh !!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Oh, put1 tu m'as fait peur avec ton _bouh_ !


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Oh, put1 tu m'as fait peur avec ton _bouh_ !



Restons poli!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Oh, put1 tu m'as fait peur avec ton _bouh_ !



pourtant c'était un tout petit "bouh" :rose:


----------



## MrStone (21 Juillet 2004)

Qui n'en veut ???
Y me reste encore un ou deux coudboul en stock :casse:


----------



## fwedo (21 Juillet 2004)

moi je veux bien surtout que bassman ne m'a pas trop abimé....meme pas une tite égratignure...rien....


----------



## MrStone (21 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien surtout que bassman ne m'a pas trop abimé....meme pas une tite égratignure...rien....


Rho ben c'est bête, le dernier vient de partir :rose: 
Je t'ajoute pour la tournée de demain 

[mode péteux ON]
Quelle lopette ce Bass  Hihihihi
[mode péteux OFF]


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Lopette moi ????

J'y peux rien si le fait d'etre leader au "coudeboulage championship" donne pas plus de points


----------



## MrStone (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Lopette moi ????
> 
> J'y peux rien si le fait d'etre leader au "coudeboulage championship" donne pas plus de points




Nananère-euh 


  :love: :casse:


----------



## kisco (21 Juillet 2004)

et voilà le distribution de 1h. maintenant retour au boulot...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

petite distribution du midi :hein:


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

oh oui, oh oui :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> petite distribution du midi :hein:


 Allez-y :love: :love: :love: donnez-moi des gentils petits coups de boule :love:


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Saleté de machine


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

moi je vais foutre un coup de boule à mon fournisseur (un nouveau, mais surement la dernière fois que je traite avec lui) : il m'appelle pour connaître les couleurs du logo de la boite, alors que je viens de lui envoyer le fichier illustrator. Bref...

Donc il me dit que ce qu'il "a à l'écran c'est du gris et du vert"
- Je lui répond que c'est un noir tramé à 50% et un pantone 361.

- ah non monsieur, c'est du gris et du vert, rétorque t-il.

- oui mais vous verrez que c'est un noir tramé à 50% et pas un pantone cool grey par exemple. Pour le vert, par contre, c'est un pantone, lui dis-je.

- écoutez monsieur Tigrou, je connais mon métier et ce que j'ai à l'écran c'est du gris et pas du noir.

- ...

- ...

- Bon et bien si vous voulez monsieur le fournisseur. A bientôt !

- au revoir monsieur Tigrou.


Alors je lui en colle une ou pas ? dites moi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

J'ai besoin d'un coup de boule là tout de suite, je suis en manque... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

Dsl  : _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing._


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

> Points disco
> 
> Faire tourner la boule à facettes: gKatarn
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh enfin  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon, qui n'en veut? Ceux qui n'ont pas encore reçu d'abord :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

> Points disco
> 
> Faire tourner la boule à facettes: _pseudo de l'individu_
> 
> ...


si il y avait l'option "dégage une mauvaise odeur" ou "dégage" (tout court) peut être trouverions nous notre bonheur


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh enfin :rose:


Humphhhh, il a fait mal celui-là :casse: :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> si il y avait l'option "dégage une mauvaise odeur" ou "dégage" (tout court) peut être trouverions nous notre bonheur


YOU'RE TALKIN' TO ME ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> YOU'RE TALKIN' TO ME ?


Pas du tout cher ami


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> si il y avait l'option "dégage une mauvaise odeur" ou "dégage" (tout court) peut être trouverions nous notre bonheur


 Toi, je t'aime :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> YOU'RE TALKIN' TO ME ?


tu me fais peur quand tu cries


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## elektroseb (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu me fais peur quand tu cries



ça sent le fauve ici... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le fauve ici... :rateau:


 demande à tigrou et à Bassou  les bêtes pleines de poils :rateau:


----------



## kisco (21 Juillet 2004)

Au fait Bassou, toi qui organises des soirées VIP MacG, on en a jamais vu les photos, nous les non-vip !  

vivement que je sois vip pour y participer à tes super-soirées!


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Tu m'invites aussi hein  :love:


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'veux pas y aller aux soirées VIP...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Humphhhh, il a fait mal celui-là :casse: :casse:



c'est ça d'avoir des grosses boules  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Bassou, toi qui organises des soirées VIP MacG, on en a jamais vu les photos, nous les non-vip !
> 
> vivement que je sois vip pour y participer à tes super-soirées!



Oublie, hier il a oublié les verres


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Hey c'etait a toi de les prendre les verres  

Ce soir grosse soirée VIP zetes tous n'invité


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Je viens de me prendre un coup de boule ... à 0 points!

Ca va pas me faire avancer ça!


----------



## duracel (21 Juillet 2004)

J'apporte des verres et plus de boissons qu'il est possible d'en boire.

Mais arrangez-vous pour me faire entrer


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me prendre un coup de boule ... à 0 points!
> 
> Ca va pas me faire avancer ça!


ca va mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me prendre un coup de boule ... à 0 points!
> 
> Ca va pas me faire avancer ça!


Ca me fait penser à *La Chèvre* quand Depardieu apprend à son pote à donner des coups de boule (la scène dans le bar)


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ca va mieux ?


Beaucoup mieux!
Aaaaah quand les modos s'en mêlent... :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser à *La Chèvre* quand Depardieu apprend à son pote à donner des coups de boule (la scène dans le bar)



Aaaah la Chèvre...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout cher ami


Bon, çà ira


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, c'est Giraud qu'a fait l'affiche, on dirait (ou un de ses disciples)


----------



## gKatarn (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je t'aime :love: :love:


Hum hum, le troll a des tendances zoophiles, surtout avec les tigres ?


----------



## gootch (21 Juillet 2004)

VOus frappez comme des femmes, c'est tout ske vous avez dans le ventre


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Laisse-nous aussi le temps de récupérer hein 

"Vous avez donné trop de blablah blah..."  pffff...


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

moi aussi je veux en recuperer


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> VOus frappez comme des femmes, c'est tout ske vous avez dans le ventre



Lorna ?! Un client pour toi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Hum hum, le troll a des tendances zoophiles, surtout avec les tigres ?



 Je croyais que c'était avec les vaches !   Au fait Bassou comment va-t-elle... ta vache ?!


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?! Un client pour toi !


 roooh Tibo...  vous seriez pas un brin macho vous?


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Elle s'est barrée avec la bagnole et les momes


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est barrée avec la bagnole et les momes


 normal, c'est les vacances


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est barrée avec la bagnole et les momes



Et les deux chevaux ?


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> normal, c'est les vacances



Ahh elle est p'tet chez sa mere, une certaine Milka, vous connaissez p'tet


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ahh elle est p'tet chez sa mere, une certaine Milka, vous connaissez p'tet


 ah ouais, ok, elle est suisse


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

Et elle a de sacrés atouts :love:


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous pour les coud'boules... ça fait du bien  :love: je suis en pleine "vengeance" lol


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous pour les coud'boules... ça fait du bien  :love: je suis en pleine "vengeance" lol



J'en veux j'en veux.

Et bonjour à tous et particulièrement aux belges (vu que c'est leur fête) :love: 

Et pour les soirée VIP je viendrais bien... Mais je suis toujours assis sur la banquette....  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (21 Juillet 2004)

Ah bah oui, tiens ! C'est pas d'refus !


----------



## elektroseb (21 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :love: je suis en pleine "vengeance" lol



Oups! gaulé!!... :casse: 

 :love:


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah oui, tiens ! C'est pas d'refus !


 fini pour aujourd'hui  (_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.... gnagnagna...._) mais demain tu seras le premier


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

Colchique dans les prés....


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

moi deuse steup :love:

pourquoi ?
pourquoi pas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon, ayé, la machine veut finalement bien me laisser distribuer mes pains, qui n'en veut? :love: dépêchez vous, yannadéjàpuke 3


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

devine  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

t'as déjà reçu Grug :love:

Quelqu'un d'autre?


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> t'as déjà reçu Grug :love:
> 
> Quelqu'un d'autre?



Moi Moi


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

Euh, moi aussi :rose:


----------



## kisco (21 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh, moi aussi :rose:



et voili voilou :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

Trop tard ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

il est jamais trop tard pour un coud'boule :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

mais j'en veux moi, :love: j'en ai pas eu beaucoup aujourd'hui, 
y'a grève ou quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

T'as déjà reçu


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2004)

et moi, et moi ? :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2004)

Ayé, je n'invite plus les filles à danser...  faut dire ça commençait à me taper sur l'estomac    merci à tous ceux qui m'ont coupd'boulée, je me vengerai dès que j'en aurai à nouveau en stock :love:


----------



## kisco (21 Juillet 2004)

à part ça rien à voir, mais chuis entrain de chercher ou passer mes vacances avec ma copine, vous avez des endroits cool à proposer ?  Mer proche, France, Italie, Grèce


----------



## gootch (22 Juillet 2004)

là vous m'avez furieusement mis en rogne, je vais distribuer les pains !!!!!!!!


----------



## gootch (22 Juillet 2004)

vous allez vous aimez les uns les autres bordel de merde


----------



## Goulven (22 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> à part ça rien à voir, mais chuis entrain de chercher ou passer mes vacances avec ma copine, vous avez des endroits cool à proposer ?  Mer proche, France, Italie, Grèce



Va sur ce post, t'auras tout plein de conseils...


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> là vous m'avez furieusement mis en rogne, je vais distribuer les pains !!!!!!!!



:casse:

ben tiens, moi je me défend !!


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Pfou qui qui me coup de boule ???



La semaine prochaine vous penserez a moi  pour les coups de boules j'espere


----------



## piro (22 Juillet 2004)

ca aurais ete avec plaisir mais je peux plus en donner pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> rien de grave... apparamment j'ai mangé un truc pas bien hier soir, du coup mon système digestif n'a pas apprécié :rateau: :rose:  d'ici demain je serai sur pied


Ca va mieux aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

elle ne répond plus Macounette....elle n'est pas morte au moins ???


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

T'as pas une pelle que je creuse le trou ???


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

macounette a dit:
			
		

> rien de grave... apparamment j'ai mangé un truc pas bien hier soir, du coup mon système digestif n'a pas apprécié    d'ici demain je serai sur pied



Merci de nous épargner les détails ! :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Comment ? quels détails ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Si tu veux j'ai des photos


----------



## elektroseb (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux j'ai des photos




arf, encore un truc qui va finir sur rotten.com


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

on fait des choses formidables pour les smiley maintenant (quelle horreur)


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux j'ai des photos



A l'endoscope ?! :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Non colioscopie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Non colioscopie


y a comme une odeur de marée là....


----------



## elektroseb (22 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> y a comme une odeur de marée là....



 
de marée!!??
c'est là que tu ranges tes coquillages


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux j'ai des photos


T'étais là ? c'est toi qui lui as fait à manger ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> de marée!!??
> c'est là que tu ranges tes coquillages


mais non, je veux dire qu'une odeur de marée s'empare du thread


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

un tout tit cassoulet de rien du tout


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Comment faire partir un sujet en vrille avec juste deux mots : 'endoscope' et 'détails' !


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un tout tit cassoulet de rien du tout


Celui de N°3 ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire partir un sujet en vrille avec juste deux mots : 'endoscope' et 'détails' !


si je puis me permettre, le mot 'sexe' marche bien aussi


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Celui de N°3 ?


 Voui


----------



## Goulven (22 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> elle ne répond plus Macounette....elle n'est pas morte au moins ???


 Oui, ça va mieux, merci Tigrou  t'es gentil, t'auras un coup'dboule tout à l'heure tiens :love:

  Là c'est retour au taf'  snifff

    Les autres: vous êtes vraiment dég' de se moquer comme ça du malheur d'autrui  j'aimerais bien vous y voir tiens ...  pffff


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci de nous épargner les détails ! :affraid:


 Je n'ai pas donné de détails jusqu'à présent, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais commencer... (à moins que tu insistes  )


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

COoooooouuDBoul :rateau:




:bebe: :casse:


----------



## Goulven (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas donné de détails jusqu'à présent, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais commencer... (à moins que tu insistes  )


Oh noooon!
D'autre s'en sont chargés, et en image! Beeerk!


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça va mieux, merci Tigrou  t'es gentil, t'auras un coup'dboule tout à l'heure tiens :love:
> 
> Là c'est retour au taf'  snifff
> 
> Les autres: vous êtes vraiment dég' de se moquer comme ça du malheur d'autrui  j'aimerais bien vous y voir tiens ...  pffff


 Pourquoi tu parles du malheur des truies ???


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas donné de détails jusqu'à présent, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais commencer... (à moins que tu insistes  )



Non merci : je tiens a rester hétéro encore un petit moment.
:affraid:


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2004)

bon elle vient cette pause de midi ?
pfffff


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> bon elle vient cette pause de midi ?
> pfffff


 Ben elle est comme son nom l'indique : a midi


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non merci : je tiens a rester hétéro encore un petit moment.
> :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Les autres: vous êtes vraiment dég' de se moquer comme ça du malheur d'autrui  j'aimerais bien vous y voir tiens ... pffff


pour les images il vaut mieux s'abstenir, merci (une petite gerbe, dès le matin, hum hum)


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

>



Je préfère imaginer être réveillé le matin autrement qu'au travers le bruit d'une fusée Atlas au décollage, surtout si elle se trouve a mes côtés ou dans ma salle de bains. Rester avec mes illusions et penser qu'il s'agit là d'un trait exclusivement masculin, une nourriture peu adaptée n'étant que très atténuante comme circonstance. Alors pas de détails qui pouraient se ficher comme une fléchette dans le coin de mon cerveau dédié à mes orientations sexuelles. Pas d'images qui pouraient d'un seul coup ressurgir quelques secondes avant une libération partagée et faire retomber une vaillance dont j'imagine qu'elle sera la dernière a chaque fois, étourdi et heureux de cette nature qui m'a faite homme et est capable de tant de prodiges. L'égalité je veux bien, mais elle s'arrete au moment de se gratter l'entre jambes et de répandre des détails dont le croustillant se niche partout sauf dans le résultat d'un système digestif péléen.

Ceci étant dit, bien sûr, si en Suisse macounette est de genre féminin, et ne se prononce pas "Macounet".

Ou alors, c'est le mot "hétéro" que tu veux que je t'explique?!


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Je te rassure je n'ai jamais voulu donner quoi que ce soit comme détails... :rose:  j'aurais même pas dû poster en fait. Surtout si j'avais su à quel point ça allait être mal interprété et partir en vrille


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Vi, c'est normal : çà part TOUJOURS en vrille


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais même pas dû poster en fait. Surtout si j'avais su à quel point ça allait être *mal interprété*



Bon, expliquez lui les mecs, moi je ne peux plus!


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, expliquez lui les mecs, moi je ne peux plus!


 Amok il aime pas qu'on gerbe sur les claviers, ça le rend malade ! 


c'est bien là ?
:hosto:


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Beurk 
 Je suis plutôt maniaque en matière de propreté et d'hygiène (étant Suisse, cela va de soi ).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Beurk
> Je suis plutôt maniaque en matière de propreté et d'hygiène (étant Suisse, cela va de soi ).


 


enfin, ça ne veut pas non plus dire que puisque j'habite en Normandie j'habite dans une étable avec des vaches et que je me roule dans la bouse


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Boudiou, enlèves tes bottes pleines de lisier avant de rentrer dans le forum


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> enfin, ça ne veut pas non plus dire que puisque j'habite en Normandie j'habite dans une étable avec des vaches et que je me roule dans la bouse


 ah, tu as arrêté ?


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Beurk
> Je suis plutôt maniaque en matière de propreté et d'hygiène (étant Suisse, cela va de soi ).



Il va se soi que tu es propre et hygiénique en tant que Suisse(sse) ou il va de soi que tu es Suisse(sse) ?

Dans les deux cas je ne trouve pas évident que "cela va de soi". De toute façon, je préfère les francaises, avec qui cela va souvent de soie, détail qui fait toute la différence


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> enfin, ça ne veut pas non plus dire que puisque j'habite en Normandie j'habite dans une étable avec des vaches et que je me roule dans la bouse


 morte de rire 
  enfin, l'essentiel est de se laver les mains avant de toucher à ton Mac


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il va se soi que tu es propre et hygiénique en tant que Suisse(sse) ou il va de soi que tu es Suisse(sse) ?
> 
> Dans les deux cas je ne trouve pas évident que "cela va de soi". De toute façon, je préfère les francaises, avec qui cela va souvent de soie, détail qui fait toute la différence



Et bien ! Et bien ! Quel retour cher Amok !


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> morte de rire
> enfin, l'essentiel est de se laver les mains avant de toucher à ton Mac


 c'est bon, on te croit, tu es suisse.


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien ! Et bien ! Quel retour cher Amok !


 et quelques Coudbouls pour feter ce retour ?

mmmh :love:


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il va se soi que tu es propre et hygiénique en tant que Suisse(sse) ou il va de soi que tu es Suisse(sse) ?
> 
> Dans les deux cas je ne trouve pas évident que "cela va de soi". De toute façon, je préfère les francaises, avec qui cela va souvent de soie, détail qui fait toute la différence


 Bien sûr. C'était une boutade. Tout l'intérêt venant justement de l'équivoque engendré par la phrase entre parenthèses.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, on te croit, tu es suisse.



Pas sûr : elle n'a pas encore postée une photo d'elle dans sa voiture. C'est suspect ca ! Un Suisse poste TOUJOURS une photo de lui ou d'elle dans sa caisse, cela va de soi !


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr : elle n'a pas encore postée une photo d'elle dans sa voiture. C'est suspect ca ! Un Suisse poste TOUJOURS une photo de lui ou d'elle dans sa caisse, cela va de soi !


 Ca se voit que tu connais bien mal les Suisses.  Il y a aussi de ceux qui ne prennent que le train ou le vélo. Surtout dans la ville où j'habite, qui est très "anti-auto" 
   M'enfin, je peux toujours vous poster une photo de mon mountain-bike


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

je parle, je parle et hop, d'un coup je viens de passer major (sans m'en rendre compte). Ca vaut bien un p'tit coup d'boule. 

A votre avis, peut-on rester nioubie tout en étant Major ? ça m'arrangerait


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr. C'était une boutade. Tout l'intérêt venant justement de l'équivoque engendré par la phrase entre parenthèses.



Merci de lui expliquer ! :mouais: L'Amok apprèciera !


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

Eh bien tout ça pour un petit truc qui passe pas bien, et une personne qui cherche de la compassion... Z'etes dur les gars. 

Allez Macounette, qui que tu sois (femme, homme ou neutre ) où que tu sois (Suisse, étable normande, Mars ou Vénus ) : Courage


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr. C'était une boutade. Tout l'intérêt venant justement de l'équivoque engendré par la phrase entre parenthèses.



Qu'on se le dise ! la Suissesse d'humeur joyeuse manie l'équivoque comme tigrou ses bottes en plastique : avec légereté et élégance. L'équivoque est à l'hélvète ce que le maïs est au paysan gaulois : sa fierté et sa raison de vivre, son bonheur quotidien, son lien entre la terre et le ciel.

Suisse/équivoque. Rien à dire : c'est quand meme autre chose, et bien plus léger que la Gauloise/maïs*. Enfin je suppose, n'ayant jamais allumé autre chose que des blondes meme si, n'étant pas a une contradiction prês, plus naturellement attiré par le goût des brunes.


*Alors là....
On va dire que rien ne peut m'arreter, ce qui est vrai, si ce n'est un 38 tonnes en choc frontal. Mais que voulez vous, j'ai toujours adoré l'almanach Vermot et mon seul regret est de n'avoir pas inventé la célèbre réplique "comment vas-tu, yau de poèle" (Secouespeare, discussion avec un crane). Vous répondrez probablement que cela n'a aucune importance et que c'est bien moins drole que de mettre le feu a un camion de pompiers. Soit. Mais je n'ai pas de pompiers sous la main, et je n'arrive plus a taper les accents circonflexes, ce qui me met dans une rage folle...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Surtout dans la ville où j'habite, qui est très "anti-auto"



Ou ça?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il va se soi que tu es propre et hygiénique en tant que Suisse(sse) ou il va de soi que tu es Suisse(sse) ?
> 
> Dans les deux cas je ne trouve pas évident que "cela va de soi". De toute façon, je préfère les francaises, avec qui cela va souvent de soie, détail qui fait toute la différence



Ah les françaises, un rien de vodka les habille


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah les françaises, un rien de vodka les habille



Une goutte derrière l'oreille et le mot élégance est sublimé!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah les françaises, un rien de vodka les habille



Tu as fini de lorgner sur les oranges ! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah les françaises, un rien de vodka les habille



Pour être tout a fait précis, nous en connaissons tous qu'un rien de Vodka déshabille aussi!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fini de lorgner sur les oranges ! :mouais:



Le temps d'enlever le zeste et hop pas d'quartier


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour être tout a fait précis, nous en connaissons tous qu'un rien de Vodka déshabille aussi!



Et là un doute m'envahit sur une expérimentation future...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le temps d'enlever le zeste et hop pas d'quartier



Je te croyais plutôt première pression !


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

J''ai beau essayer ca sur moi, j'arrive jamais a savoir si la goutte de Vodka (pas plus de 2 bouteilles en fait) me deshabille ou pas


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et là un doute m'envahit sur une expérimentation future...



XGrid?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je te croyais plutôt première pression !



Oh t'sais parfois l'alcool fait sauter le protocol


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh t'sais parfois l'alcool fait sauter le protocol



Eul protocole ? Quel protocole ? J'y pisse à la raie, moi, heups ! 'ardon...
Qu'il aille se faire sauter ailleurs, ce damné protocole ! Sacré nom de dieu ! Hops !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> XGrid?



Non, non ça serait trop orgiaque après !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Eul protocole ? Quel protocole ? J'y pisse à la raie, moi, heups ! 'ardon...
> Qu'il aille se faire sauter ailleurs, ce damné protocole ! Sacré nom de dieu ! Hops !



Ben c'est bien pour ça que je bois de l'alcool tiens  :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est bien pour ça que je bois de l'alcool tiens  :love:


 Dire qu'il est à peine midi


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Vi, çà commence de plus en plus tôt le lâcher de conneries


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

alors que le lacher de coups de boules, hein.
:love:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

_Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.
_ gnagnagna, pfff


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Qu'est ce qu'il y connait aux femmes rick hunter ???

Reponse : rrrrrrrrrrrien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on se le dise ! la Suissesse d'humeur joyeuse manie l'équivoque comme tigrou ses bottes en plastique ........


comme vous voilà moqueur Amok (c'est rare  ). 

Je vous invite donc à venir déguster un produit du cru, "preuve eud' notre sens eud' l'accueil".







Une goutte derrière chaque oreille, le matin, et voilà votre sexapeal à son comble (ce qui n'est pas le cas en ce moment, n'est-ce pas cher Amok  )


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi en ce moment c'est plutot version Sex a piles (LR6 AA - ou a huile de coude) ????


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

Rhôô, un "rustique"... c'est pas le meilleur : je préfère un bon Réo


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi en ce moment c'est plutot version Sex a piles (LR6 AA - ou a huile de coude) ????


si il est passé en manuel, c'est pas au coude qu'il doit avoir mal...(huile de coude ??? )


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Boarf la corne dans les mains ca vient vite


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

bon je vais filer mes coups de boules dans macosx


----------



## elektroseb (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Boarf la corne dans les mains ca vient vite



Tu dis ça à cause d'une position avec ta vache?


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

non elle s'est barré c'te pouffiasse


----------



## gootch (22 Juillet 2004)

:rose: ouinnnn ! jveux mon coup dboool c po juste g été aussi vilain que je pouvais et rien ouinnnn!!!!  

 :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> :rose: ouinnnn ! jveux mon coup dboool c po juste g été aussi vilain que je pouvais et rien ouinnnn!!!!
> 
> :sleep:



Fallait pas demander, niark niark niark


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> :rose: ouinnnn ! jveux mon coup dboool c po juste g été aussi vilain que je pouvais et rien ouinnnn!!!!
> 
> :sleep:



Pleure pas, en v'là un!


----------



## FabFil (22 Juillet 2004)

il y a bien longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de coup de boule.  :hein: 

en attendant, je vais en distribuer


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2004)

présent !


----------



## FabFil (22 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> présent !


 
Voilà, c'est fait !!!


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

il en reste ?


----------



## FabFil (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il en reste ?



je suis dans un bon jour !!!

il doit m'en rester un.

qui le veut ?  :love:


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2004)

Moooooooooooooi 

(ah ben non j'ai deja eu  )


----------



## FabFil (22 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moooooooooooooi
> 
> (ah ben non j'ai deja eu  )



Ben ouaih !!

désolé Bassman  :rose: 

je reviens demain  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

Aillllleuhhhhhhh :casse:


----------



## FabFil (22 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aillllleuhhhhhhh :casse:



c'était le dernier pour aujourd'hui  :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

waaaah l'aut hé


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien tout ça pour un petit truc qui passe pas bien, et une personne qui cherche de la compassion... Z'etes dur les gars.
> 
> Allez Macounette, qui que tu sois (femme, homme ou neutre ) où que tu sois (Suisse, étable normande, Mars ou Vénus ) : Courage


Merci toi :love: j'te coup'd'boulerais bien si c'était pas déjà fait 

A part ça, la visite de ce forum est le meilleur anti-dépréssif que je connaisse  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Bon.. ben j'ai fait ma tournée quotidienne... là, y n'en a plus... Par contre, si vous avez l'occasion de bouler un pauvre travailleur (temporaire, rassurez vous  ) qui n'a pas beaucoup de temps pour passer, je vous en serai reconnaissant


----------



## gKatarn (22 Juillet 2004)

J'ai pris le pauvre travailleur en pitié


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Pareil


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci toi :love: j'te coup'd'boulerais bien si c'était pas déjà fait
> 
> A part ça, la visite de ce forum est le meilleur anti-dépréssif que je connaisse  :rose:  :love:



Tout pareil


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> il y a bien longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de coup de boule.  :hein:
> 
> en attendant, je vais en distribuer


 Distribution gratuite ici aussi, alors qui n'en veut? :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Distribution gratuite ici aussi, alors qui n'en veut? :love:



Moooooooooooi S'oui plait  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Moooooooooooi S'oui plait  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


   zut alors... 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Gilbertus

qq'un d'aure?


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

Moi ! :love:


----------



## Gribok (22 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Distribution gratuite ici aussi, alors qui n'en veut? :love:



Je me sens un peu étranger à cette distribution de coups de boule.
Que voulez-vous ? Moi, ma spécialité, c'est la multiplication des pains...


----------



## BioSS (22 Juillet 2004)

waaaa et moi svp !! Il me manque 4 Pts pour arriver à 400


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> waaaa et moi svp !! Il me manque 4 Pts pour arriver à 400



Désolé, la machine ne veux toujours pas


----------



## BioSS (22 Juillet 2004)

j'ai dis quatre pas huit ! j'aurai pas accepté de ttes façon 
Merci Imax (pile 4, c'est parfait lol)


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

Bah attend que ça revienne et tu vas voir  :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous



Oups bouge pas...

 je t'avais oublié


----------



## tatouille (22 Juillet 2004)

je suis vert  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## kisco (22 Juillet 2004)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je suis vert  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



ouais on voit bien sur ton avatar   

et ça va après mon cdb ? pas trop :casse: ?

bonne nuit!


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi ! :love:


 Hop là, pas trop vite 

Il doit m'en rester 2-3 en stock :love: qui n'en veut encore :love: ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

Cela dit, j'en veux bien aussi :rateau: je commence à être en manque :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

Essayes toujours :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

Touzours trop n'inzuste  :love:

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut."


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

tant pis (saleté de machine   )

Merci d'avoir essayé :rose:


----------



## netgui (22 Juillet 2004)

Moi ze veux, moi ze veux !!!!! Whouaaaa es mini Coup de boule (avec la voix de la pub kiss kool)

Alors je vous prend en flagrant délire de tabassage boulier? Brigade anti coup de boule vous êtes tous aux arrêts...sauf si vous me filez de gentil coup de boule... (graisser la patte quoi)


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

Allez alors! Pif! :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Faudra revenir plus tard


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, j'en veux bien aussi :rateau: je commence à être en manque :love:





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.



Promis dès que je peux


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Juillet 2004)

Wahouu ! Tu l'a vu de près ta pancarte, Modern__Thing  :mouais: ! Un excès de Kriek ?  ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

On me l'a offerte  par manque de place, je la stoque au grenier en attendant de lui trouver un petit coin sympa  un bô panneau routier avec dessu "Han-sur-Lesse" barré (indique la fin du bled en Belgique) c un truc assez fréquent par ici les collections de signaux routiers, surtout dans le milieur estudiantin en retour de guindailles :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Wahouu ! Tu l'a vu de près ta pancarte, Modern__Thing  :mouais: ! Un excès de Kriek ?  ?


 Excès de Kriek? moi?   naaaaan! 

Elle était juste servie au fût :love:


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2004)

N'empêche qu'elle me manque ta Miss Piggy   :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On me l'a offerte  par manque de place, je la stoque au grenier en attendant de lui trouver un petit coin sympa  un bô panneau routier avec dessu "Han-sur-Lesse" barré (indique la fin du bled en Belgique) c un truc assez fréquent par ici les collections de signaux routiers, surtout dans le milieur estudiantin en retour de guindailles :love:



Y'as pas qu'en Belgique que la collection de panneau est frequente. On avait affiché avec bcp de fierté le panneau de "Bezons" dans la chambre d'un pote


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y'as pas qu'en Belgique que la collection de panneau est frequente. On avait affiché avec bcp de fierté le panneau de "Bezons" dans la chambre d'un pote


 mackie ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Allez, pour le prochain, je vais chercher un "50" ou un "stationnement interdit"  narf! :love:


----------



## kisco (23 Juillet 2004)

on avait pris un de ces panneaux travaux, avec le gros machin qui clignote dessus, dans la chambre du pote, c'était superbe, sauf qu'on pouvait pas l'arrêter


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour le prochain, je vais chercher ...un "stationnement interdit"  narf! :love:


çà, c'est pour la porte des WC


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà, c'est pour la porte des WC


 exemple typique d'humour de chiotte    

ok, je sors.
(fond du jardin  )


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

non pas au fond du jardin, c'est les chiottes justement la bas


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non pas au fond du jardin, c'est les chiottes justement la bas


 ah ben merde alors


----------



## turnover (23 Juillet 2004)

Ah francis cabrel ....
Ma chanson préférée  "Dés que j'y pose mon prose, immédiatement je compose"


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah ben merde alors


 C'est le cas de le dire    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

Je me prendrais bien un p'tit coup d'boule en terrasse, moi, aujourd'hui. Pas vous ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Voilàààà, suffit de demander :love: premiers arrivés, premiers servis


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Ah voui pas bete un tit coup de boule en terrasse


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> non pas au fond du jardin, c'est les chiottes justement la bas


 j'ai meme la photo


----------



## Goulven (23 Juillet 2004)

Raaaaaaaaaaaah ! Bientôt le week-end!  

A qui je donne des coups de boule? :bebe:
Qui me donne un coup de boule? :casse:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Excellent JPmiss   

En plus "Toilet" est gravé dans le bois, tu pourras lire le panneau


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Ici, ici :love:

Puis bouge pas, je vais t'en coller un si je peux


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Excellent JPmiss
> 
> En plus "Toilet" est gravé dans le bois, tu pourras lire le panneau


 C'est une photo que j'ai prise en Islande au beau milieu de nulle part il y a 2 semaines.
 'Sont cintrés ces vikings!


----------



## Goulven (23 Juillet 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.



Désolé...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo que j'ai prise en Islande au beau milieu de nulle part il y a 2 semaines.
> 'Sont cintrés ces vikings!


 Tu as été en Islande   

:love: c'est mon rêve d'aller là-bas :love: 

Ca mérite bien un coup-de-boule ça, dès que la machine sera rechargée


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah voui pas bete un tit coup de boule en terrasse


 trinquons, alors


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été en Islande


 Voir signature 
 




			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite bien un coup-de-boule ça, dès que la machine sera rechargée


 Pareil  :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Malheuresement cette satanée machine me dit que j'ai trop picolé et qu'il faut attendre les 24h pour descendre sous les 15g par oeil


----------



## Goulven (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo que j'ai prise en Islande au beau milieu de nulle part il y a 2 semaines.
> 'Sont cintrés ces vikings!



En tout cas ça change de notre béton... Peut-être qu'avant le béton nous aussi on avait des toilettes perdues au milieu de nulle part et un petit panneau pour indiquer la direction... Qui sait?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme la photo


ma vue baisse mais je crois apercevoir un cabanon en plein milieu : y'a un geyser en guise de chasse d'eau ? attention aux accidents !!


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

Et badaboum, ca tombe comme les 7 plaies d'Egypte !!!!

Bon je voudrais pas dire mais je suis coincé sur la banquette depuis belle lurette alors que y'a du beau monde sur le dancefloor yeahhhh !

Je veux chopper moi aussi, un bon coup de boutoir svp, c'est pour chopper plus vite.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Kilou mon Bassou :love: et quoi de neuf depuis hier cher ami?  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ma vue baisse mais je crois apercevoir un cabanon en plein milieu : y'a un geyser en guise de chasse d'eau ? attention aux accidents !!


 C'est comme au Japon, c'est le petit jet qui te rinse le ©


----------



## Goulven (23 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Et badaboum, ca tombe comme les 7 plaies d'Egypte !!!!
> 
> Bon je voudrais pas dire mais je suis coincé sur la banquette depuis belle lurette alors que y'a du beau monde sur le dancefloor yeahhhh !
> 
> Je veux chopper moi aussi, un bon coup de boutoir svp, c'est pour chopper plus vite.



J'aimerais bien t'aider mais :



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à netgui.



Et de ton coté? Tu arrives à me coupdebouler?


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme au Japon, c'est le petit jet qui te rinse le ©


 Sauf que là il rince aussi le haut de la colonne vertébrale le petit jet...

 On est loin des toilettes publiques de Paris... y'a pas eu des cas de mec qui sont restés enfermés dedans et qui ce sont fait asperger voire noyer?


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme la photo


 pourriez aérer quand vous fumez dans les chiottes


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien t'aider mais :
> 
> 
> 
> Et de ton coté? Tu arrives à me coupdebouler?


 On peut pas coupddebouler deux fois la même personne non? Ou alors il faut attendre 15 jours ou connaitre un admin?

 on peut trouver un pote commun, je le coupdeboulise pour qu'il te coupdeboulationne en retour et esnuite lui me tourneboultruc et te biduletournecoupdemachin ensuite...c'est clair hummmkhayy?

 Qui veut être de la fête?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pourriez aérer quand vous fumez dans les chiottes


   

 Et M....!
 "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et M....!
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."


 


 "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard"

 KO technique...humpfffff


----------



## kisco (23 Juillet 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard"
> 
> KO technique...humpfffff



moi pas


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

ben donne alors


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben donne alors


 Ouais vas-yyy !!!!!!! Grrrattteeeee !!!!

 Coupdeboule, ca démange forcement !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme au Japon, c'est le petit jet qui te rinse le ©


oui oui c vrai ! MDR


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2004)

j'en ai encore à distribuer, mais je ne peux plus en filer à qui que ce soit sur ce thread. Je vais tout de même pas aller coudbouler sur les forums graphiques ou Mac os X... :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (23 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai encore à distribuer, mais je ne peux plus en filer à qui que ce soit sur ce thread. Je vais tout de même pas aller coudbouler sur les forums graphiques ou Mac os X... :mouais:



Es tu bien certain de ne pouvoir en donner à personne? Essaie donc!


----------



## tatouille (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Touzours trop n'inzuste  :love:
> 
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à GlobalCut."



Je suis vert (kIScO)  

et même les cochonnes disparaissent quel Monde les cocos !
   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Es tu bien certain de ne pouvoir en donner à personne? Essaie donc!


déjà essayé pour toi!!!


----------



## Goulven (23 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> déjà essayé pour toi!!!


On va devoir organiser une manifestation pour demander à changer les règles des coups de boule!   

On tourne un peu en rond entre nous...


----------



## MrStone (23 Juillet 2004)

Pffff  Tournée du jour faite !
C'est vrai qu'il faut remonter de quelques pages pour trouver des gens à coupdebouler en ce moment  :casse:


----------



## netgui (23 Juillet 2004)

Merci MrStone, dès que possible je te boulotte aussi !

G.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo que j'ai prise en Islande au beau milieu de nulle part il y a 2 semaines.
> 'Sont cintrés ces vikings!



Trop beau les orgues hexagonaux dans les basaltes sur la chute d'eau :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Hum, let's get back to business   

:love:


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> comme vous voilà moqueur Amok (c'est rare  ).




Ah ?




			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Une goutte derrière chaque oreille, le matin, et voilà votre sexapeal à son comble (ce qui n'est pas le cas en ce moment, n'est-ce pas cher Amok  )



C'est mieux : marre de me prendre des mains au cul dans les transports en commun !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?
> C'est mieux : marre de me prendre des mains au cul dans les transports en commun !



L'Amok dans le bus pour l'usager moyen, c'est nettement moins rigolo mais plus fantasmatique que le Webo faisant wraoum  wraoum dans une caisse à savon sur la Croisette !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok dans le bus pour l'usager moyen, c'est nettement moins rigolo mais plus fantasmatique que le Webo faisant wraoum  wraoum dans une caisse à savon sur la Croisette !


 Roooh Tibo c pas chic  

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux : marre de me prendre des mains au cul dans les transports en commun !



Pourquoi lui tourner le dos?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Roooh Tibo c pas chic
> 
> :love:



Ben quoi   Pourquoi tu préféres qu'il te promène en Z3 ou en caisse à savon, à pédale de surcroit, sur la Croisette ?  Ça dépend de l'effet que vous voulez produire remarque !


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi   Pourquoi tu préféres qu'il te promène en Z3 ou en caisse à savon, à pédale de surcroit, sur la Croisette ?  Ça dépend de l'effet que vous voulez produire remarque !


 Disons que quand on fait une vanne sur quelqu'un ça passe, deux, ça passe un peu moins, trois ça commence à casser... 
je commence à assimiler certains posts à de l'acharnement et je trouve cela vraiment désolant: un forum est un endroit pour rigoler de façon sympathique...  

Enfin, je dis ça, je n'ai rien dit 

je ne te vise pas particulièrement Tibo, je dis ça de manière générale...

C pas un reproche, tu continueras à reçevoir des tits coup de boules sympas :love:  mais je tenais à le dire


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

parano quand tu nous tiens  :love: 

perche quand tu te tends  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Les femmes ne sont pas comme les hommes cher Super :love: heureusement :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Disons que quand on fait une vanne sur quelqu'un ça passe, deux, ça passe un peu moins, trois ça commence à casser...
> je commence à assimiler certains posts à de l'acharnement et je trouve cela vraiment désolant: un forum est un endroit pour rigoler de façon sympathique...
> 
> Enfin, je dis ça, je n'ai rien dit
> ...




Et bien je dois dire qu'heureusement que je n'ai pas réagi comme ça lorsque je me suis fait traité de lèche © par au moins une dizaine de personne sur ce forum !

PS: tu étais où jeune demoiselle pour me défendre ?

NB: ce genre d'incident ce régle par mp et c'est mieux comme ça il me semble.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je dois dire qu'heureusement que je n'ai pas réagi comme ça lorsque je me suis fait traité de lèche © par au moins une dizaine de personne sur ce forum !
> 
> PS: tu étais où jeune demoiselle pour me défendre ?
> 
> NB: ce genre d'incident ce régle par mp et c'est mieux comme ça il me semble.


 Allez, ce sujet est clos 

Recommençons à distribuer des coups de boules :rateau: narf! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes ne sont pas comme les hommes cher Super :love: heureusement :love:



on nous aurait menti? :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on nous aurait menti? :affraid:  :mouais:



Les hommes ne sont pas comme certaines femmes non plus


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes ne sont pas comme certaines femmes non plus


 Heureusement, c'est ce qui s'appelle la diversité   :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Bon les tapettes, on s'excite pas, j'suis pas encore parti en vacances, alors vénérez moi, coup de boulez moi et tout ira bien


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

je voudrais bien Bassou, mais c la machine qui veut pas 

pô grave, tu paies rien pour attendre, vais te filer le coup de boule de la mort :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

hop et une tourné de coup de boule !!!


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Ah merde je sais meme pas si tu m'as boulé


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

Pffff meme po a moi quil l'a mit de coup de tronche le mackie


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff meme po a moi quil l'a mit de coup de tronche le mackie





> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> hop et une tourné de coup de boule !!!


je t'en colle un ? allez ça me fait plaisir !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2004)

faites chier je vous ai tous deja boulé  :love:


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>


 Fumier de lapin


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Je peux toujours pas taper... snif! 

"vous avez donné trop de blah blah blah... "    va falloir penser à corrompre la machine :rateau:  :love:


----------



## FabFil (23 Juillet 2004)

je voulais donner un coup de boule à Bassman comme je lui avait promis hier mais la machine elle m'a dit qu'il fallait que je coupdeboulise pas toujours les mêmes.

mais bon! il perd rien pour attendre.

En attendant, un petit coup de boule à Modern_thing  :love:


----------



## BioSS (23 Juillet 2004)

Mackie, Supermoquette.. Je crois que tous les deux vous êtes free pour me bouler 
 (je suis un salaud, hein pas vrai ?? je sais que vous bavez tous à l'idée que je prenne
 13 points d'un coup )


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> je voulais donner un coup de boule à Bassman comme je lui avait promis hier mais la machine elle m'a dit qu'il fallait que je coupdeboulise pas toujours les mêmes.
> 
> mais bon! il perd rien pour attendre.
> 
> En attendant, un petit coup de boule à Modern_thing  :love:


 Mici :love:

Dès que la machine me le permet, je te colle un coup de boule fulgurant


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2004)

snif, j'ai déjà coup-d'boulé la plupart des présents ici 
heureusement que mackie passait par là


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

hihi?


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas, tu m'en as collé un fabuleux tantôt Mackie... :rateau: narf!

Voilà seulement que je commence à m'en remettre... c'est que j'ai la tête fragile    :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Juillet 2004)

Attention me voilà !


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2004)

ah, et pour répondre à tous ceux qui s'inquiètent  je suis guérie  et prière de ne pas vous attarder sur le sujet  merci


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et M....!
> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."



Et  M...! Pareil

Mais tu perds rien pour attendre Grug


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Es tu bien certain de ne pouvoir en donner à personne? Essaie donc!



"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Désolé... :sick:


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes ne sont pas comme les hommes cher Super :love: heureusement :love:



Ah les femmes  Quand on commence à les comprendre cela renvoi à la pauvre condition des mâles   C'est pour cela qu'il y a si peu d'hommes qui les comprennent.. Ca fait trop mal


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, tu m'en as collé un fabuleux tantôt Mackie... :rateau: narf!
> 
> Voilà seulement que je commence à m'en remettre... c'est que j'ai la tête fragile    :love:



n'oublie pas que je te paie un verre a la prochaine AES en belgique  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que je te paie un verre a la prochaine AES en belgique  :love:



Quel tombeur ce Mackie. :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quel tombeur ce Mackie. :love:



mais je drague pas les suisses


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que je te paie un verre a la prochaine AES en belgique  :love:


 pour moi ce sera une Kriek Belle-Vue, prends-en bonne note :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ce sera une Kriek Belle-Vue, prends-en bonne note :love:



patron !!! 3 kriek belle-vue !!!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ce sera une Kriek Belle-Vue, prends-en bonne note :love:



666 messages pour Angie...


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Sinon j'aime bcp aussi la Hoegarden :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 666 messages pour Angie...


 Plus mainant    :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'aime bcp aussi la Hoegarden :love:



attention, tu a 7 minutes pour la boire, sinon après elle s'oxyde  :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attention, tu a 7 minutes pour la boire, sinon après elle s'oxyde  :hein:


 T'inquiète pas pour moi, je suis Belge... je sais déguster les spécialités de mon pays :love:

Sinon la vraie Hoegarden se sert dans son verre complètement givré  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas pour moi, je suis Belge... je sais déguster les spécialités de mon pays :love:



justement, tu me fait déguster les spécialités de ton pays ?   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, tu me fait déguster les spécialités de ton pays ?   :love:



Coquin Mackie... t'es amoureux?  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Coquin Mackie... t'es amoureux?  :love:



c'est un affaire franco-belge, par franco-suisse  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Quelle affaire ?   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Quelle affaire ?   :love:



Bon, je vous laisse entre vous...  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2004)

on passe en privé ma chère


----------



## BioSS (23 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


ça a l'air sincère dis-moi lol  MDR PffffLOL mort de rire !!


----------



## BioSS (23 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, Supermoquette.. Je crois que tous les deux vous êtes free pour me bouler
> (je suis un salaud, hein pas vrai ?? je sais que vous bavez tous à l'idée que je prenne
> 13 points d'un coup )



Hep Mackie !! Tu m'a oublié    :love:  :mouais: (je sais je suis chiant hein  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

Bon, la machine à coup-de-bouler vient de se débloquer alors qui n'en veut?  :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

ben mooi, niveau coup de boule, petite journée  (2)


----------



## iMax (24 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi... 

J'ai 499 pts... Viendez :rateau:


----------



## huexley (24 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 499 pts...


  menteur


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

je confirme : Gros Menteur


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

MErde. J'ai eu pitié, me suis fait avoir !! :/


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juillet 2004)

en fait il mentait pas


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la machine à coup-de-bouler vient de se débloquer alors qui n'en veut?  :love:


 Moi z'en veux ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'dis tout dans ma signature


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...
> 
> J'ai 499 pts... Viendez :rateau:


 Déjà donné 

Faut attendre un peu que la machine le permette  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

Bon, il doit m'en rester quelque chose comme deux alors dépèchez-vous, yannora pas pour tout MacGé  narf! :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2004)

ouais moi aussi j'suis a 1099pts au fait


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love: 

Quoi de neuf Bassou ce matin


----------



## FabFil (24 Juillet 2004)

eh ben, on s'absente une soirée et il y a 4 pages de plus !!!

je prend ma machine à remonter les pages et je tape sur tout ce qui bouge.


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:
> 
> Quoi de neuf Bassou ce matin



Ben quoi .... rien, plus personne me coup de boule a croire qu'ils preferent tous se prelacer en vacances, une honte moi je dis


----------



## elektroseb (24 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ouais moi aussi j'suis a 1099pts au fait



Oh quelle horreur!! Il a kidnappé un innocent chaton pour nous attendrir   
Déjà qu'une vache est portée disparue, la série continue!

Un Zoo-killer s'est infiltré sur MacGe!


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi .... rien, plus personne me coup de boule a croire qu'ils preferent tous se prelacer en vacances, une honte moi je dis


Bah oui mais que veux-tu :love: je te coup-de-boule trop souvent, la machine veut plus que je t'en donne


----------



## kisco (24 Juillet 2004)

moi aussi, je me suis refait quelques munitions 

et chuis pret à encaisser aussi


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Oh quelle horreur!! Il a kidnappé un innocent chaton pour nous attendrir
> Déjà qu'une vache est portée disparue, la série continue!
> 
> Un Zoo-killer s'est infiltré sur MacGe!



Tu vas te taire toi ???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

Que de violence gratuite ! (enfin encore heureux qu'il ne faut pas payer)


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

Ayé, ai tout donné...  Voilà, repassez demain, inscrivez-vous sur la liste   

Sinon, mainant que j'en ai donné, j'en veux bien  :love:


----------



## FabFil (24 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, ai tout donné...  Voilà, repassez demain, inscrivez-vous sur la liste
> 
> Sinon, mainant que j'en ai donné, j'en veux bien  :love:




Moi aussi, je me suis bien défoulé


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ouais moi aussi j'suis a 1099pts au fait



et  quelques-uns en plus  :rose:


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

et moi à 594 pts, un p'tit effort quoi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

Je te signale que je viens de te donner hein :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

merci :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2004)

j't'en donne regulierement aussi grub

(j'peux l'avoir ma rose moi aussi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2004)

Qui n'en veut des coups de boules from Belgium?    :love: 

Bon, tu viens Modern, on va la boire cette Kriek?   :love:


----------



## duracel (24 Juillet 2004)

de begique ça ne se refure pas fieu


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui n'en veut des coups de boules from Belgium?    :love:
> 
> Bon, tu viens Modern, on va la boire cette Kriek?   :love:


 J'arrive, j'arrive :love: :love: :love:

Une bonne tite Kriek Belle-Vue :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

Pour mon 7000 ème post


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j't'en donne regulierement aussi grub
> 
> (j'peux l'avoir ma rose moi aussi ???
> 
> ...



mieux vaut prevenir que guerir


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'dis tout dans ma signature



Désolé je peux rien pour toi pour l'instant, mais j'ai été très ému par ta signature


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Juillet 2004)

101 pts  
Cool je viens de quitter ma banquette... Je commençais à avoir super soif...  

Merci à tous...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## touba (24 Juillet 2004)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> 101 pts
> Cool je viens de quitter ma banquette... Je commençais à avoir super soif...
> Merci à tous... :love: :love: :love:


et c'était pas fini : PAN !!! :casse:


----------



## Bassman (24 Juillet 2004)

Pinaise j'ai pu en filer qu'un a Touba et deja a pu


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> et c'était pas fini : PAN !!! :casse:


 et encore Blam !  :casse:


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

chpeu coudbouler ni Bassman, ni Touba, ni modern, ni pleins d'ôt


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j't'en donne regulierement aussi grub
> 
> (j'peux l'avoir ma rose moi aussi ???
> 
> ...


 tu esperais quand même pas atttendrir un poisson


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu esperais quand même pas atttendrir un poisson



Trop bon le poisson   

Dès que je peux à nouveau te coup de bouler... Ca va faire mal   

---

Et Hop, 100e message    Non de Zeuuuuus© quelle journée


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

Bon, bah ça fait trois jours qu'on ne m'a pas boulé et que je n'ai boulé personne ! 
  Hé, hé, hé ! 
  Attention ça va pleuvoir !


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

Pfff !! :sleep:
  Déjà fini ! 



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

beuh,  et moi


----------



## macmarco (24 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> beuh,  et moi


  Apparemment, y a pas assez longtemps que je t'en ai filé un !... 
  J'ai essayé, pas pu !


----------



## duracel (24 Juillet 2004)

tournée de petits coup de boule


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

Merci à ceux (et celles ) qui m'ont boulé  je récupère de mes 24 heures de sevrage et je vous refouette à sasiété 
(Alors WebO ? C'est bien les ardennes Belges ? Veinard va ! Avec Angie en plus ! )


----------



## guytantakul (24 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut prevenir que guerir



Même pas vrai !
Y'a toujours plein de greffiers sous ma fenêtre le matin !
(le soir également)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merci à ceux (et celles ) qui m'ont boulé  je récupère de mes 24 heures de sevrage et je vous refouette à sasiété
> (Alors WebO ? C'est bien les ardennes Belges ? Veinard va ! Avec Angie en plus ! )



Merci de nous tenir au courant du calendrier, pour les autres précisions ça peux attendre   Tu veux en tour en Z3 toi, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de nous tenir au courant du calendrier, pour les autres précisions ça peux attendre   Tu veux en tour en Z3 toi, non ?


 Un tour en Z3 ? Non, j'aime pas régresser en matière d'automobiles


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un tour en Z3 ? Non, j'aime pas régresser en matière d'automobiles



Tu as du sang suisse ?!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (...) (Alors WebO ? C'est bien les ardennes Belges ? Veinard va ! Avec Angie en plus ! )



Trankil the cat...    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Trankil the cat...    :love:



Bonnes vacances Webo


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

Tu m'étonnes !! :d   Bon weekend à vous 

(Sang suisse ? Sur mon pare-chocs peut-être ?  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## macmarco (25 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing 
                              Major               

                       Date d'inscription: 07/04/04
                     Localisation: quelque part en Gelbique
                                                          Messages: *695* 
                                             Disco_(2)_: 



      Déjà ? 
     Floodeuse, va ! :rateau:
     :love:


----------



## kisco (25 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (Sang suisse ? Sur mon pare-chocs peut-être ?  )



grrrr :hein:


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2004)

grrrr aussi    hmpf  :hein: 



Bon, distribution finie pour ce soir... qui m'en donne ? j'veux sortir de cette caaaaaaaaaaaaaageeeee !!!!     :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Juillet 2004)

mais je veux des coudbouls moi, y'a quelques jours je faisais des journées à 30pt .
aujourd'hui 2pt  
(plus un nioubie arrogant et son coudboul gris)

Allez, il me faut 4pt pour gagner un point vert.

:hein: Comment ça ça sert à rien ?

et alors


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Juillet 2004)

Moi aussi j'en veux !     :love: :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juillet 2004)

M'énerve ce système! Il y en a quelques-uns que je voudrais encore coudbouler mais "vous devriez donner des poings, oups... des points, à d'autres avant d'en donner à XXXXXX". C'est pas ma faute si certains sont plus méritants que d'autres!


----------



## Grug (25 Juillet 2004)

599 ... 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> grrrr :hein:


 Allez va.. tu sais bien que si je pouvais, j'y serais à l'année dans vos montagnes... :'(


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Modern__Thing
> Major
> 
> Date d'inscription: 07/04/04
> ...


 Moi floodeuse?   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi floodeuse?   :love:



Apéro?... :love:


----------



## FabFil (25 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Apéro?... :love:


 moi oui !

+ 1 coup de boule entre 2 canapés aux rillettes


----------



## FabFil (25 Juillet 2004)

ah ben non, c'était déjà fait  :rose:


----------



## duracel (25 Juillet 2004)

tournée du dimanche


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (Sang suisse ? Sur mon pare-chocs peut-être ?  )



Y en a encore un qui croit qu'on n'est pas des mous  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2004)

Ah ben c'est clair que le Suisse qui resterait accroché à mon pare-chocs, ça serait un rapide  Mais bon...


----------



## kisco (25 Juillet 2004)

vous m'oubliez pas hein ? (ceux qui ont de la réserve de cdb...) 

g fini ma tournée, moi


----------



## Grug (25 Juillet 2004)

599 ...


----------



## elektroseb (25 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 599 ...



Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.

comme d'hab'...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

Bon, qui veut des tits coup de boules ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2004)

moi, si il t'en reste


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

Suffit de demander...  :love:

Qui d'autre? :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Juillet 2004)

Moiiiiii ! :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Yoko Tsuno."

Qui d'autre ? :love: :love:


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Yoko Tsuno."
> 
> Qui d'autre ? :love: :love:


oh moi ! moi !!! siouplait !


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

Voilààààààà :love:


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Voilààààààà :love:


merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love: 

et puis désolé : 
*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.*


bah oui...
bah touba !  ​


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> oh moi ! moi !!! siouplait !



c'est fait normalement


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait normalement


apparement pas...
mais c'est le geste qui compte...  

dès que je peux te coudboulifie !!!! :casse: :hosto: 

bah toubaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> apparement pas...
> mais c'est le geste qui compte...
> 
> dès que je peux te coudboulifie !!!! :casse: :hosto:
> ...



_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à touba._


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à touba._


hé hé...


----------



## kisco (25 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



snif, j'étais pourtant bien motivé  :hein:


----------



## MrStone (26 Juillet 2004)

Allez, tournée du lundi matin, histoire de se mettre en forme pour la journée


----------



## duracel (26 Juillet 2004)

olpa, tournée du lundi,
bonne semaine à tous


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut prevenir que guerir



Génial!!
Bon j'ai commencé ma tournée du matin, que ceux que j'ai pas encore coudboulé se manifestents


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour MacGé :love:

Bonne semaine et bon lundi à tous


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

beuh, , courrez pas, à 600pts, on gagne rien 
(même pas un petit carré vert)

mais que ça ne vous empeche pas de m'coudbouler


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour MacGé :love:
> 
> Bonne semaine et bon lundi à tous



Bedankt voor alles... Ça mérite un coup de boules... quand je pourrai. :love:


----------



## BioSS (26 Juillet 2004)

Mais je rêve !!! Dieu envoie des Mr.Stone pour tuer des ptits chats ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Et quoi, y a du laisser aller ici...  faites moi péter ces coups de boule et qu'ça saute    :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Mais je rêve !!! Dieu envoie des Mr.Stone pour tuer des ptits chats ???



c'est pas Mr. Stone c'est domo


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi, y a du laisser aller ici...  faites moi péter ces coups de boule et qu'ça saute    :love:





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.



Désolé je peux pas...


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Pô grave, je vais pouvoir distribuer mes pains d'un moment à l'autre :love: :love: :love:


----------



## kisco (26 Juillet 2004)

coool, chuis là ! youhou !!


----------



## Cillian (26 Juillet 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'viens d'faire un tour à la FAQ pour savoir c'que c'était qu'ce *coupd'boule*

Conclusion : Premier(ère) à se m'anifesté(e), premier(ère) servi(e)


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à kisco."


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'viens d'faire un tour à la FAQ pour savoir c'que c'était qu'ce *coupd'boule*
> 
> Conclusion : Premier(ère) à se m'anifesté(e), premier(ère) servi(e)


 ici ici :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2004)

ici aussi


----------



## Cillian (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ici ici :love: :love: :love:



J'crois qu'c'est fait mais j'ai dû oublier le message qui va avec.
Alors voila: *pour continuer à promouvoir les bonnes bières*


 j'comprends très vite mais faut qu' on m'explique très longtemps


----------



## Cillian (26 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ici aussi



C'est fait (et là j'crois qu'j'ai tout bon)


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Y a pas de mal  :love: c'est l'intention qui compte!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2004)

La distribution est repartie :love:


----------



## BioSS (26 Juillet 2004)

Bon cillian, tu ne va tout de même pas manquer l'occasion de péter la gueule à mon avatar quand mm


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi, y a du laisser aller ici...  faites moi péter ces coups de boule et qu'ça saute    :love:


Je voulais te mettre deux pieds dans la tronche mais, hélas...


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Modern__Thing.


Ce sera donc pour une prochaine fois!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2004)

Quoi, 5 malheureux coud'boule et paf, encore plus rien :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

Euh... 5 ? Mais c'est du vol !!


----------



## Cillian (26 Juillet 2004)

Bioss j'ai raté les lunettes, mais c'est la machoire qui a tout pris, tient y a même une dent par terre


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2004)

Tiens, j'ai encore la tête qui bourdonne :casse:


----------



## kisco (26 Juillet 2004)

bonne nuit à tous les frappés !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2004)

bonne nuit à toi aussi :casse:


----------



## Cillian (27 Juillet 2004)

Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard. :hein: déjà?

Gilbertus tu ne perds rien pour attendre, tu seras le prochain sur la liste.  

Ha! j'entends le marchand de sable qui approche  :sleep: à demain


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous les frappés de MacGé :love: les distributions vont bientôt commencer


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

j'ai commencé  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."

 Narf!


----------



## MrStone (27 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."
> 
> Narf!



Moi z'en veux bien aussi....







Regarde, j'ai l'air gentil !
Presque autant que le chat-peauté de Bassman, non ???

:rateau:
 
:rose: 
 :love:


----------



## duracel (27 Juillet 2004)

opla tournée de galopins


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

C'est ma tournée!  :casse:


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Voilà! J'ai distribué tous mes coups de boule!  :bebe:  :hosto:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

et tu m'as encore oublié


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Moi z'en veux bien aussi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Voilou :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu m'as encore oublié


 Moi en tout cas je ne t'oublie jamais :love: :love: :love:

la preuve   :
"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

elle a deja plus de dents la pauvre bestiolle


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu m'as encore oublié



Non non! Mais je dois en frapper d'autres avant de te frapper de nouveau... Alors j'en frappe d'autres et bientôt! Ce sera à ton tour... Patience!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

tu sais ce que je lui dis moi au chat de bassman


----------



## MrStone (27 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> elle a deja plus de dents la pauvre bestiolle



Et encore... c'est pas le clébard d'atomik circus 
 :love: :love:





_ Si toi aussi tu souhaites en savoir plus sur le chien-chien, clique ici pour télécharger une formidable vidéo de 4.8 Mo. _


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Narf aussi !  :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf! :love:


 narf narf c'est un des 3 petits cochons ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Euh...  c'est pas Naf-Naf ?  :love:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et encore... c'est pas le clébard d'atomik circus
> :love: :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 Narf! :love: aussi


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2004)

Distrib' en cours... :love:  sorry pour les habitués du thread, ils sont tous déjà dans ma "black list" du moment 

_ Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ...._

 Va falloir que j'aille dans les forums sérieux distribuer des points si ça continue


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

tu as bien fait de passer


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Distrib' en cours... :love:  sorry pour les habitués du thread, ils sont tous déjà dans ma "black list" du moment
> 
> _ Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ...._
> 
> Va falloir que j'aille dans les forums sérieux distribuer des points si ça continue


 Mici en tout cas, :love: vais voir si je peux te les rendre


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2004)

Merchiiii à vous deux :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Au plaisir :love: quand tu veux


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

un coup de boule pour macounette au passage


----------



## mistertitan (27 Juillet 2004)

un bon bonjour a vous pour mon premier post dans cette rubrique


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2004)

c'est la tournée de la pause déj'


----------



## kisco (27 Juillet 2004)

sâââlûûût !


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Vous voulez des vraies sensations? Alors cliquez sur ce lien... Un petit mot gentil et vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir!    :casse:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez des vraies sensations? Alors cliquez sur ce lien... Un petit mot gentil et vous allez voir ce que vous allez voir!    :casse:


 pas con, je vais suivre conseil, voire peut etre en faire ma devise :

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Goulven.


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Oui et la mienne serait alors

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

je vois pas le lien


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

et t'as pas tort parceque pour le moment j'ai une interdiction formelle pour cause de trop de coups de boules ces dernières 24 heures... Sont vaches tout de même!


----------



## elektroseb (27 Juillet 2004)

Salut les gens!!

Tappez pas trop fort, j'ai la gueule de bois


----------



## huexley (27 Juillet 2004)

et voilà j'ai fait ma petite tournée  :love:


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

la gueule de bois a cette heure la 

faut etre sacrement motivé


----------



## gootch (27 Juillet 2004)

tapez mais tapez fort parceque mes c******* c'est du béton


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> tapez mais tapez fort parceque mes c******* c'est du béton


 Tonyglandil ! (fraicheur menthol)

keskeuj'gagne ?  :casse: :love:


----------



## elektroseb (27 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> la gueule de bois a cette heure la
> 
> faut etre sacrement motivé



hihi, c'est pas une question de motivation, c'est une question d'embuscade (d'ailleur, c'est aussi le nom du bar)


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

etre pris entre deux feux c est terrible 

j compatis:rateau: 

a la tienne


----------



## elektroseb (27 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> tapez mais tapez fort parceque mes c******* c'est du béton



Et mon c.. , c'est du poulet ?     

  :rose: 
désolé, ok, je sors... :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Tonyglandil ! (fraicheur menthol)
> 
> keskeuj'gagne ?  :casse: :love:



rien   :rateau: (c'était "fraicheur "bureau" la bonne réponse)


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Bon let's get back to work... :love:

Il doit m'en rester un ou deux, alors qui n'en veut? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon let's get back to work... :love:
> 
> Il doit m'en rester un ou deux, alors qui n'en veut? :love: :love: :love:



Je suis toujours partant.  :love:


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours partant.  :love:



Masochiste va!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon let's get back to work... :love:
> 
> Il doit m'en rester un ou deux, alors qui n'en veut? :love: :love: :love:


 Moi aussi j'en veux bien


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours partant.  :love:


 on se voit à ton retour alors


----------



## kisco (27 Juillet 2004)

tournée terminée, vous vous en remettrez ?


----------



## BioSS (27 Juillet 2004)

"La chose moderne"... 
Moi plz


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un coup de boule pour macounette au passage


 et paf :casse:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

:casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: = :hosto:


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: = :hosto:


Tu as l'air tout gruggy?  

On te l'a jamais faite hein dis moi?


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu as l'air tout gruggy?


 :affraid: :modo:




> On te l'a jamais faite hein dis moi?



moi 





:hosto: :hosto: :hosto: :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2004)

Distribution effectuée, j'ai vider mon compte !
A demain pour la prochaine tournée !


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Allo? Aaaaaalloooooo! Non il ne doit plus être là Grug... Allo?


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Distribution effectuée, j'ai vider mon compte !
> A demain pour la prochaine tournée !



Tu m'as oublié dans ta rafale? C'est certainement un oubli de ta part... Je te pardonne, mais que je ne t'y reprenne pas!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

Je vois qu'on s'amuse bien entre amis... C'est bizarre, ce genre de choses n'arive jamais sur les forums technique.

Quelques canons de rouge, svp !


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on s'amuse bien entre amis... C'est bizarre, ce genre de choses n'arive jamais sur les forums technique.
> 
> Quelques canons de rouge, svp !


 pas reclamer du rouge sur le fil des coudbouls, c'est des coup à en prendre !


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

OOoooooOOoOOOOooOOOOh !

Encore 3 malheureux petits points et je passe dans la cour des grands moi! Qui se dévoue?


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiingo! Maintenant je fais le jesaisplusquoi dans la cage de jesaisplusqui... Mais j'y suis... Bon, ben merci aux 2 derniers à m'avoir coupdeboulé... Revenez dans les parages demains, je vous rendrai la monnaie de votre pièce... Petits chenapans!


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as oublié dans ta rafale? C'est certainement un oubli de ta part... Je te pardonne, mais que je ne t'y reprenne pas!


La rafale a vidé le chargeur ... 
Désolé ... J'allais quand même pas te frapper avec la crosse !


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La rafale a vidé le chargeur ...
> Désolé ... J'allais quand même pas te frapper avec la crosse !



Je te dirais bien que si ... mais bon si ça laisse pas de marques, ça ne sert à rien de se faire mal pour nada!

A demain alors!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Distribution effectuée, j'ai vider mon compte !
> A demain pour la prochaine tournée !


  mais j'ai aussi été oublié :affraid:


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai aussi été oublié :affraid:


Es tu sur d'avoir bien regardé? Tu n'as pas oublié tes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





??

J'adore tes dessins... alors ze me suis permis de mettre celui-là... mais bon comme c'est un peu de toi qu'on parle, ça va non? hein? Dis moi? T'es pas faché?  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai aussi été oublié :affraid:


J'avais décidé de coupdebouler les suisses aujourd'hui ! Donc toi tu n'en faisais pas partie ! 
Demain peut être ...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'avais décidé de coupdebouler les suisses aujourd'hui ! Donc toi tu n'en faisais pas partie !
> Demain peut être ...



kestaten... :casse:


----------



## ginette107 (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai aussi été oublié :affraid:



désolé je peux pas encore


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2004)

Comment ça je peux pas distribuer ? :hein: :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça je peux pas distribuer ? :hein: :casse:



Oublie je dois me taper les forums techniques tellement j'ai boulé les gens d'ici. C'est de ta faute en plus c'est ton thread


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

En attendant, y'a un Suisse à 9 points qui pourrait me titiller la boule si il voulait m'être agréable


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

mmmh, le titillage à 9 points c'est bien.
mais à 4 c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## kisco (27 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> J'avais décidé de coupdebouler les suisses aujourd'hui ! Donc toi tu n'en faisais pas partie !
> Demain peut être ...



merci ! 

et chuis tjs là pour ceux qui ont encore envie de se défouler !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mmmh, le titillage à 9 points c'est bien.
> mais à 4 c'est pas mal non plus


 Toi je tente 5 fois par jour, ça veut toujours pas... ça ne saurait tarder ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiingo! Maintenant je fais le jesaisplusquoi dans la cage de jesaisplusqui... Mais j'y suis... Bon, ben merci aux 2 derniers à m'avoir coupdeboulé... Revenez dans les parages demains, je vous rendrai la monnaie de votre pièce... Petits chenapans!


Tiens, un ti nouveau dans la cage du gogo ! :love: mais pousse-toi tu prends toute la place ! ....       

bon maintenant que vous m'avez trouvé un remplaçant, je pourrais bien en sortir, de c'te cage, nan ? 

merchiii  :love: à tous ceux qui m'ont coup-d'boulée   à charge de revanche pour demain !


----------



## Hurrican (27 Juillet 2004)

Promis demain, de nouvelles têtes tomberont !   :love:


----------



## BioSS (27 Juillet 2004)

Je m'en fous j'ai volé le casque de Gkat


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2004)

même pô mâl :casse:


----------



## naas (28 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je vois qu'on s'amuse bien entre amis... C'est bizarre, ce genre de choses n'arive jamais sur les forums technique.
> Quelques canons de rouge, svp !


 qu'est ce que tu as contre les forums tech ?   
fais gaffe si tu continue tu vas avoir des coups de boules ROUGE


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2004)

J'aime bien les forums "techniques"


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les forums "techniques"


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Kilou vous :love:

Un grand merci à tous mes coups-de-bouleurs... je penserai à vous dès ce soir :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> OOoooooOOoOOOOooOOOOh !
> 
> Encore 3 malheureux petits points et je passe dans la cour des grands moi! Qui se dévoue?



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Goulven."

Bon ça commence à être serré dans la cage du Gogo, faudrait penser à coudbouler un peu!!


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Y a des fayots ici je vois.

Bon pas tous à la fois, j'aurais une tête un peu gonflée à force de coup-de-bouler tout le monde !  :casse:   

Va falloir attendre le milieu d'après-midi de toute façon ... 24h c'est 24h qu'il a dit !


----------



## piro (28 Juillet 2004)

je suis à sec moi aussi.

a trop distribuer de coups de boule on chope une sacrée migraine


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Pareil! 24 heures gna gna gna  

Bon alors à tout à l'heure pour les réjouissances...


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

allez, si on crie bien fort ptetre que quelqu'un retrouvera un vieux coupdbool de derrière les fagots ?!?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les forums "techniques"



Tu te sens pas bien Global? tu veux parler?


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

En attendant de vous en coller une ... je m'entraine!


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les forums "techniques"


C'est à se demander si certains ne créent pas des membres bidons pour se faire mousser...


----------



## Cillian (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est à se demander si certains ne créent pas des membres bidons pour se faire mousser...



Pour moi ce sara sans faux col merci!   

Et un coupd'boule pression un!


----------



## elektroseb (28 Juillet 2004)

Salut tout le monde! 

Pareil, pas le droit de tapper...pffff
je voulais fêter l'arrivée de mon nouvel écran, ben j'peux pas   
Ce sera pour tout à l'heure...


----------



## Cillian (28 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, pas le droit de tapper...pffff



Fait comme moi essaies le gauche


----------



## elektroseb (28 Juillet 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Fait comme moi essaies le gauche



Saperlipopette©!!!
Je me prends un direct du gauche et je ne peux même pas me défendre!!

Ca va se payer!!


----------



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

Ayé, j'ai fait ma distrib' de la journée... je peux retourner me coucher :casse: :casse:
Pfiouuuuuu ! Et dire qu'on est seulement mercredi.... vivement les vacances :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

et tu m'as encore oublié mechant tueur de chaton


----------



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu m'as encore oublié mechant tueur de chaton



:casse: ahoutche :casse:
J't'ai pas oublié, on m'interdit de te coudbouler, c'est différent !!! :love:

T'inquiète, avec un peu de chance tu figureras sur la liste de la prochaine tournée


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

> Tidju ! Mais .. mais  ... kessecé ce nouvel avatar ?!!! Où est passé Benoit ? Parle



hééé ouais benoît s'est barré, je laisse la place à William, de la magnifique BD  "Oû le regard ne porte pas" (site incompatible Safari, mais visible avec firefox)


----------



## BioSS (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu m'as encore oublié mechant tueur de chaton


ouais t'as vu un peu ? Un beau salaud ce Mr.Stone.


----------



## cassandre57 (28 Juillet 2004)

promis je tendrai la joue gauche


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Bon je viens de vider un chargeur ... mais c'est que vous êtes nombreux !
Je vais réessayer tout à l'heure, je vais bien retrouver quelques cartouches qui trainent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2004)

me reste encore un coup ou deux après la disrib du midi!


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

Joli, kisco !


----------



## MrStone (28 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> ouais t'as vu un peu ? Un beau salaud ce Mr.Stone.



'tention, toi, tu pourrais bien être le prochain sur la liste    :casse:


----------



## BioSS (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon je viens de vider un chargeur ... mais c'est que vous êtes nombreux !
> Je vais réessayer tout à l'heure, je vais bien retrouver quelques cartouches qui trainent.


m'en fous j'ai un body armor


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> hééé ouais benoît s'est barré, je laisse la place à William, de la magnifique BD  "Oû le regard ne porte pas" (site incompatible Safari, mais visible avec firefox)


 on a les mêmes lectures à ce que je vois :love: un coup-d'boule pour la peine  :casse:


----------



## duracel (28 Juillet 2004)

voila, tous mes coups sont partis, 

et ils font vraiment mal


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2004)

Les miens aussi :love: à demain pour une nouvelle distrib'


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

mici  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Vu l'heure je devrais pas tarder à pouvoir émettre quelques coups bien placés ...
Macounette sans vouloir te vexer :rose: , ce n'est pas une Kalashnikov mon avatar ... c'est un Famas. L'arme favorite des joueurs de Tactical Ops version 2.


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Macounette sans vouloir te vexer :rose: , ce n'est pas une Kalashnikov mon avatar ... c'est un Famas. L'arme favorite des joueurs de Tactical Ops version 2.


 Tu ne me vexes pas du tout...  je m'en doutais (que c'était pas une kalashnikov), c'était surtout pour taquiner...  les armes j'y pige que dalle :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne me vexes pas du tout...  je m'en doutais (que c'était pas une kalashnikov), c'était surtout pour taquiner...  les armes j'y pige que dalle :rose:



Pas mal ton site web


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ton site web


 T'es pas le premier à me le dire   mais les journées n'ont que 24h...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vu l'heure je devrais pas tarder à pouvoir émettre quelques coups bien placés ...
> Macounette sans vouloir te vexer :rose: , ce n'est pas une Kalashnikov mon avatar ... c'est un Famas. L'arme favorite des joueurs de Tactical Ops version 2.



et des militaires français


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et des militaires français


Je confirme!  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Joli, kisco !



Tu vas rire, mais avant de te coudbouler, je croyais que ton pdeudo c'était "Guytankul" :affraid: et pas "GuytanTAkul". j'avais jamais bien lu!


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas rire, mais avant de te coudbouler, je croyais que ton pdeudo c'était "Guytankul" :affraid: et pas "GuytanTAkul". j'avais jamais bien lu!


  Rhôôôôôôôôhhhh


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas rire, mais avant de te coudbouler, je croyais que ton pdeudo c'était "Guytankul" :affraid: et pas "GuytanTAkul". j'avais jamais bien lu!



Ben c'est un (tout petit) peu fait exprès aussi


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Tantakul car pour ceux qui ne le savent pas c'est un poulpe notre Tanguy ! 

Le Famas oui, c'est l'arme de l'armée française, mais ce n'est pas pour celà que je l'ai pris en avatar, d'où mon explication.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas rire, mais avant de te coudbouler, je croyais que ton pdeudo c'était "Guytankul" :affraid: et pas "GuytanTAkul". j'avais jamais bien lu!


 pareil


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tantakul car pour ceux qui ne le savent pas c'est un poulpe notre Tanguy !
> 
> Le Famas oui, c'est l'arme de l'armée française, mais ce n'est pas pour celà que je l'ai pris en avatar, d'où mon explication.


 faut que je te le dise, rien de perso mais 
j'aime pas ton avatar .


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Bon Grug, je t'ai refais le portrait aujourd'hui alors n'y reviens pas sinon je t'en remet une ! :mouais: :hosto: 

T'aimes pas mon avatar ... pas grave on peut pas plaire à tout le monde !


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

ça ne m'oblige en rien à apprécier ton avatar 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hurrican.


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes pas mon avatar ... pas grave on peut pas plaire à tout le monde !


Peut-être que si tu gérais mieux la transparence Grug serait content? C'est vrai on voit plein de gris autour du Famas... C'est ça Grug?


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hurrican.



Ce qui prouve que tu as encore du coup de boule à distribuer... Moi mon message c'est plus 24 heures gna gna gna! :hein:


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

comprends rien à ce thread, fo donner des coups de boules c'est?? le premier qui se pointe il s'en prend un


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> comprends rien à ce thread, fo donner des coups de boules c'est?? le premier qui se pointe il s'en prend un



Voilà t'as tout compris! Attends que je puisse en redonner, tu vas voir ce que tu vas prendre! Chenapan!


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juillet 2004)

"avant de donner à nouveaux des coups de boules , attendez que certaines personnes que vous avez déjà "coupdebouler" vous les rendent..." proverbe chinois.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

il faut garder tes coudbouls pour les messages que tu juges intéressant, qui te font sourire, voire rire, ainsi tu ne gaspilles pas et tu peux, le soir tombant recompenser, un posteur meritant.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

de la même façon pour recevoir des coudbouls il faut produire du contenu interressant, drole ou ironique.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

exemple :


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> de la même façon pour recevoir des coudbouls il faut produire du contenu interressant, drole ou ironique.



Dans ce cas je comprends ta looooooooooooooongue barre verte... En revanche pour d'autres le mystère reste, et cela renvoie à la question que je posais ce matin...


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> "avant de donner à nouveaux des coups de boules , attendez que certaines personnes que vous avez déjà "coupdebouler" vous les rendent..." proverbe chinois.


 à ce propos


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> de la même façon pour recevoir des coudbouls il faut produire du contenu interressant, drole ou ironique.


ça c'est âchement compliqué, d'ou blocage de mon propre compteur à -5


----------



## IceandFire (28 Juillet 2004)

Oui certes, mais la politesse c'est pas mal non plus non ?  ou alors il faut être Jesus...ou Florent Pagny


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas je comprends ta looooooooooooooongue barre verte... En revanche pour d'autres le mystère reste, et cela renvoie à la question que je posais ce matin...


 toi aussi tu as donc choisi la voie de l'ironie


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu as donc choisi la voie de l'ironie


Je ne sais même pas ce que ce mot veut dire... :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

> Posté par yvos
> ça c'est âchement compliqué, d'ou blocage de mon propre compteur à -5


-5 ?


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> -5 ?


 
naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn mon compteur monte pti pti à pti


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Bon alors, qui veut un ptit pain? :love: ?


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2004)

moimoimoi !!!


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, qui veut un ptit pain? :love: ?


Vas y envoie!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Hop là, qui d'autre? :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

et quand tu veux tu rends


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."

Toujours ça Grug  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

euh moi je veux bien un coup de boule.


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug."
> 
> Toujours ça Grug  :love:


 :love: je sais bien :love:

(mon message précèdent ne t'étais évidement pas destiné  )
:love:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Hop là, qui d'autre? :love:



Moi...  Faut m'en donner si vous voulez que je vous boule... Je boule à 9...   :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi...  Faut m'en donner si vous voulez que je vous boule... Je boule à 9...   :love:


 Pif! :love: Oli :love:

J'en veux bien aussi cela dit :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi...  Faut m'en donner si vous voulez que je vous boule... Je boule à 9...   :love:



Z'avez vu ce chantage?


----------



## Grug2 (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez vu ce chantage?


 indigne


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> indigne



Ouais, mais ça marche... :casse: 

Modern, dès que je peux...  :love:


----------



## piro (28 Juillet 2004)

j suis toujours preneur


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j suis toujours preneur



Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## BioSS (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ça marche... :casse:
> 
> Modern, dès que je peux...  :love:



l'enfoiré lol  ! En plus je lui en ai filé vraiment pas mal (4 voir 5 des coups de boules) il me l'a rendu qu'une fois !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> l'enfoiré lol  ! En plus je lui en ai filé vraiment pas mal (4 voir 5 des coups de boules) il me l'a rendu qu'une fois !



Faut pas compter sur les suisses.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> j suis toujours preneur


 Foilààààà :love:


----------



## piro (28 Juillet 2004)

un bon coup dans les dents rien de tel  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un bon coup dans les dents rien de tel  :love:



Marrant ça "les dents", je ne connaissais pas cette métaphore


----------



## cassandre57 (28 Juillet 2004)

oh oui encooooore !  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> oh oui encooooore !  :casse:



Mon dieu mais ça devient limite ce sujet! effacez la charte tout de suite


----------



## ginette107 (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Foilààààà :love:



voilà pour toi


----------



## kamkil (28 Juillet 2004)

WOW Ca progresse à la vitesse du TGCB (je vous laisse deviner ) ce post!!

Voilà, j'avais une question technique: le nombre entre parenthèse c'est le nombre de points qu'on file à chaque fois qu'on coup de boulle kkn? 
Et c'est quoi la limitation du nombre de coup de boule par jour? Ca dépend de paramètres personnels ou c'est arbitraire?

Thx!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> WOW Ca progresse à la vitesse du TGCB (je vous laisse deviner ) ce post!!
> 
> Voilà, j'avais une question technique: le nombre entre parenthèse c'est le nombre de points qu'on file à chaque fois qu'on coup de boulle kkn?
> Et c'est quoi la limitation du nombre de coup de boule par jour? Ca dépend de paramètres personnels ou c'est arbitraire?
> ...


  Vas voir là....


----------



## elektroseb (28 Juillet 2004)

Z'êtes drôlement sages ce soir... :mouais:
Y a pu à boire???      :love:


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

sisi, qui veut un ptit coup de 4 ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Justement, ptèt qu'ils ont trop bu :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> sisi, qui veut un ptit coup de 4 ?


 Moi je dirai pas non  :love:


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dirai pas non  :love:



désolé mais "Vous devriez donner... blabla ...à Modern__Thing." 


suivant(e) !


----------



## elektroseb (28 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner... blabla ...à Modern__Thing!



Mais qu'est-ce que tu appelles blabla ?   
encore un truc cochon ça...


----------



## _m_apman (28 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> désolé mais "Vous devriez donner... blabla ...à Modern__Thing."
> 
> 
> suivant(e) !


bah, moi je veux bien, alors !


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

j'en connais qui ont l'esprit mal tourné...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce que tu appelles blabla ?
> encore un truc cochon ça...


 Narf! :rateau:


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> bah, moi je veux bien, alors !


:casse:  ça va aller là ?


----------



## _m_apman (28 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> :casse:  ça va aller là ?


 Ouais, t'es cool ! Merci !


----------



## elektroseb (28 Juillet 2004)

:rose: 
 

  :love:  :love:


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

bon, je garde mes coups pour demain matin...

Bonuit!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Biswar :love:

Tiens où est passé Bassou? ça fait un tit temps qu'on ne le voit plus par ici?


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Biswar :love:
> 
> Tiens où est passé Bassou? ça fait un tit temps qu'on ne le voit plus par ici?



  lé en vacances notre Bassman...   

Je ne peux rien faire pour les coups de boules     ras le bol, comprends pas...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

il est où Bassman ? 



   



:sleep:


/D


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Bon, j'ai distribué tout mes coud'boule aux filles :rose:

Y'a des gars qui en veulent ?


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai distribué tout mes coud'boule aux filles :rose:
> 
> Y'a des gars qui en veulent ?



Vraiment trop cool...

:love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

C'est un plaisir :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

T'es tellement gentil Global, c'est vrai... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Désolé ma grosse :rose: la machine ne veux toujours pas que je t'en donne


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Pô grave Global :love: une autre fois sûrement


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> il est où Bassman ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aux Deux-Alpes  Il skie. Et il m'a dit de vous faire le bonjour à tous et de vous embrasser toutes. Donc... :

Salut les potes... (voilà, ça c'est fait...)

Qui passe la première ?  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

je veux bien mais sur la fesse droite alors :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Iciiiii :love: sivoupléééé :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pô grave Global :love: une autre fois sûrement



J'espère bien 
c'est pas l'envie qui manque  :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Iciiiii :love: sivoupléééé :love:



gourmande    :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Moah? Naaaaaaaan   c'est que j'aime bien les tits coups d'boules sympatoches  :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Aux Deux-Alpes  Il skie. Et il m'a dit de vous faire le bonjour à tous et de vous embrasser toutes. Donc... :
> 
> Salut les potes... (voilà, ça c'est fait...)
> 
> Qui passe la première ?  :love:



Ben moi  

Dis lui mille choses de ma part   :love:
Kil fasse gaffe à pas se péter une jambe... :rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Et bien moi je vais vous dire bonsoir... 

Good-bye ev'rybody :love:

Sleep tight


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Si tu vois passer le GroPoilu, files lui un grand coud'boule de ma part


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

go to sleep, go to sleep, na na naaaaaaaaaaa na nanaaaaaaa na 
go to sleep, go to sleeeep ?


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et bien moi je vais vous dire bonsoir...
> 
> Good-bye ev'rybody :love:
> 
> Sleep tight



 bonne nuit les amis :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moah? Naaaaaaaan   c'est que j'aime bien les tits coups d'boules sympatoches  :love:


 Merde :'( Moi qui croyais qu'elle se précipitait pour être la première à se faire embrasser par mes soins !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Bonne nuit MacElene :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi
> 
> Dis lui mille choses de ma part   :love:
> Kil fasse gaffe à pas se péter une jambe... :rose:


 Ce sera fait, sans faute 

Pour la jambe, d'après ce que j'ai vu en mars, ça devrait aller. 

Et bon. T'as droit à un bisou


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vois passer le GroPoilu, files lui un grand coud'boule de ma part


 ok. Mais vous pouvez aussi aller le faire en son absence. Ça lui fera plaisir de voir qu'on l'a boulé pendant ses vacances


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

j'voudrais bien boir auchi


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

J'peux plus l'coud'bouler, il a du tomber dedans au début :hein:


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

un coudboul donné c'est un coudboul offert


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un coudboul donné c'est un coudboul offert



Allez zy ma bonn'dame! j'ai du coudboul bien frais, tout droit en direct de MacGé.
Il est booooooo mon coudboul il est boooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merde :'( Moi qui croyais qu'elle se précipitait pour être la première à se faire embrasser par mes soins !!!


 Aussi :love:


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

j suis malheureux j ai vide mes cartouches de coup de boules

snif


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

distribution de coups de boules matinaux, c'est parti..........le premier qui trouve la réponse...


2+2?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> distribution de coups de boules matinaux, c'est parti..........le premier qui trouve la réponse...
> 
> 
> 2+2?



4?
J'ai bon?


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

aux alentours de 5 mais pour des valeurs de 2 tres grandes


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

bon, y a où un msg de bassou, que j'aille le frapper pdt qu'il est pas là ?!


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

ouais, fortiche dis donc mais 9h36-9h34 ça fait quand même 2 minutes pour faire le calcul 


			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 4?
> J'ai bon?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, fortiche dis donc mais 9h36-9h34 ça fait quand même 2 minutes pour faire le calcul



Faut c'qui faut!!


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

L'heure de la distribution approche !

Il est beau mon 3, il est beau ! Approchez m'sieurs dames y en aura pas pour tout le monde !


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> L'heure de la distribution approche !
> 
> Il est beau mon 3, il est beau ! Approchez m'sieurs dames y en aura pas pour tout le monde !


 Euh, bonjour !


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

Z'aluuuuut !!!!!    

chui convivial la non?! hein chui convivial ?!    


 please chui au bout du rouleau !


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> L'heure de la distribution approche !
> 
> Il est beau mon 3, il est beau ! Approchez m'sieurs dames y en aura pas pour tout le monde !


bjour un petit coup de crosse pour changer des coups de boule


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

pouussez vous d'la laissez moi passer    haaa !!!!


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

j'arrive sûrement en retard pour celui d'Hurri, mais d'autres en ont encore je parie ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

bon, aller, nouvelle tournée de coups de boulette...................................................... 



2+7-5*8-9/4-1?


----------



## duracel (29 Juillet 2004)

j'ai donné tous les miens, 

j'attends les vôtres


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, aller, nouvelle tournée de coups de boulette......................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 2+7-5*8-9/4-1?


 -137/4


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

je soupçonne certains de tirer a blanc


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



...et tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant !!


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> ...et tout le monde ne peut pas en dire autant !!



malheureusement si 

qui va hacker le système de coup d'bool ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> -137/4


et un coup de boule, un!


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."
c est dur


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et un coup de boule, un!


 Arf ! Un début de mal de tête pour un point ! 
Merci ! 

Mais, bon, je suis toujours pas sur la banquette ! Snif !


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> qui va hacker le système de coup d'bool ?



c vrai qu'avec tous les programmer qu'on a sur MacG c'est incroyable qu'on soit pas tous dans le carré VIP, une bonne anarchie koi!!!


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Un début de mal de tête pour un point !
> Merci !
> 
> Mais, bon, je suis toujours pas sur la banquette ! Snif !



je te rassure ça fait bcp trop longtemps que je suis sur la banquette et beinh je te la laisserai volontier, je fais un peu pot de fleur!
dailleurs tu mgarde ma place j'irai bien me chercher un Gini !!!!


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> je te rassure ça fait bcp trop longtemps que je suis sur la banquette et beinh je te la laisserai volontier, je fais un peu pot de fleur!
> dailleurs tu mgarde ma place j'irai bien me chercher un Gini !!!!


le nombre de personnes seules sur la banquette, c'est incroyable...la vie est vraiment inhumaine.....et pis ça doit en faire des banquettes..


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

Allez, j'ai fait un geste pour gootch et yvos : barrez-vous maintenant ! J'ai besoin de la place !


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

- Bon ! C'est gentil d'étaler vos bouboules et de vouloir qu'on vous les câline, mais, moi, je vais faire valser celles de ceux qui massacrent, à longueur d'interventions, la langue française ​


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'ai fait un geste pour gootch et yvos : barrez-vous maintenant ! J'ai besoin de la place !


à chaque fois le monsieur me dit: vous feriez mieux de donner à d'autres personnes que _m_apman (idem gootch). Les gars, il faudrait peut-être sérieusement envisager de coucher pour réussir sur MacGé   (zero fautes  )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Bon ! C'est gentil d'étaler vos bouboules et de vouloir qu'on vous les câline, mais, moi, je vais faire valser celles de ceux qui massacre*nt*, à longueur d'interventions, la langue française ​



arfff©


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à chaque fois le monsieur me dit: vous feriez mieux de donner à d'autres personnes que _m_apman (idem gootch). Les gars, il faudrait peut-être sérieusement envisager de coucher pour réussir sur MacGé   (zero fautes  )


 N'importe quoi ! 
J'ai reçu un seul point aujourd'hui : le tien !

Appelez-moi le directeur !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi !
> J'ai reçu un seul point aujourd'hui : le tien !
> 
> Appelez-moi le directeur !


oui oui, c'est une grosse conspiration contre toi!

au fait, c'est quoi les seuils pour les différents grades? (c'est pour savoir si je vais chercher un oreiller et du corned beef pour squatter ma banquette)


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2004)

Bon, j'ai des points à distribuer mais va falloir les mériter, manants


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui oui, c'est une grosse conspiration contre toi!


Fais chier ! J'ai gagné plus de points sur les forums techniques qu'au bar ! 


			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> au fait, c'est quoi les seuils pour les différents grades? (c'est pour savoir si je vais chercher un oreiller et du corned beef pour squatter ma banquette)


Au lancement du bidule, Benjamin avait dit qu'il nous laisser découvrir les grades au fûr et çà mesure, genre surprise quoi ! 
Je sais pas si un liste existe...


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Fais chier ! J'ai gagné plus de points sur les forums techniques qu'au bar !
> Au lancement du bidule, Benjamin avait dit qu'il nous laisser découvrir les grades au fûr et çà mesure, genre surprise quoi !
> Je sais pas si un liste existe...


ba il doit bien exister un "Coup de boules pour les nuls", j'irai voir ce midi.. 

bon je crois que je suis quitte pour le corned beef, l'oreiller, et les couvertures...l'hiver va être long sur la banquettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba il doit bien exister un "Coup de boules pour les nuls", j'irai voir ce midi..
> 
> bon je crois que je suis quitte pour le corned beef, l'oreiller, et les couvertures...l'hiver va être long sur la banquettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeee


 Je viens de retrouver ce post de Benjamin avec le nombre de points mais ça a du changer depuis. Ca colle pas avec mon évolution.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai des points à distribuer mais va falloir les mériter, manants


prend tout:  

ma femme;
mon chien;
ma belle mere;

sinon, je sais faire la roue et j'imite assez bien jean paul rouve


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> prend tout:
> 
> ma femme;
> mon chien;
> ...


En ce qui me concerne, il peut tout prendre sauf, bien entendu... ma liberté de penser ! 
Et je veux bien être flageller pour avoir citer qui-vous-savez !


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai des points à distribuer mais va falloir les mériter, manants



file-m'en un tout d'suite sinon je te coudbool !! :rateau: 

ah ben non j'peux même pas


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de retrouver ce post de Benjamin avec le nombre de points mais ça a du changer depuis. Ca colle pas avec mon évolution.


argh, il faut vraiment que je fasse des stocks pour passer l"hiver sur ma banquette


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive sûrement en retard pour celui d'Hurri ...


Toi t'as été servi hier ... Je peux pas te frapper tous les jours, çà se verrait !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh, il faut vraiment que je fasse des stocks pour passer l"hiver sur ma banquette


ça y est j'ai aménagé ma banquette et c'est plutôt de la balle, car la traversée sera longue


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'as été servi hier ...


 


			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas te frapper tous les jours, çà se verrait !


ouais c vrai ma copine serait pas très contente   :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Attention les amiches, à force de jouer avec le feu pour obtenir des discos, on se brule. On vient présentemment de me piquer ma femme SANS ma belle mère ni le chien, alors que c'était un package..........la c'est pire que tout


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Attention les amiches, à force de jouer avec le feu pour obtenir des discos, on se brule. On vient présentemment de me piquer ma femme SANS ma belle mère ni le chien, alors que c'était un package..........la c'est pire que tout


   
J't'en filerais bien un deuxième tiens :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (29 Juillet 2004)

page 187


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J't'en filerais bien un deuxième tiens :love:


ba si c'est pour me laisser en tête à tête avec la belle mère, tu peux laisser tomber  . Au moins avec le chien, j'avais des échanges basés sur la confiance mutuelle et une certaine complicité :love: , surtout quand je lui donne des terrines de lapin et que je lui balance des batons dans le vide, mais avec la belle mere qui aime pas pedigree pal, la vie va être dure


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> page 187



 :mouais: mouais si tu le dis


----------



## MrStone (29 Juillet 2004)

Rhaaa, c'est l'heure de la tournée :love: :love:
Qui n'en veut que je n'ai pas coudboulé récemment ??? :casse:


----------



## Anonyme. (29 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: mouais si tu le dis



je me fais un marque page


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa, c'est l'heure de la tournée :love: :love:
> Qui n'en veut que je n'ai pas coudboulé récemment ??? :casse:


 Bah, y'aurait bien moi, mais bon.


----------



## elektroseb (29 Juillet 2004)

Salut MacGe   

qui vient m'aider à tondre la pelouse et à tailler la haie?  :rateau:


----------



## MrStone (29 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut MacGe
> 
> qui vient m'aider à tondre la pelouse et à tailler la haie?  :rateau:



heuuuuuu, là j'peux pas j'ai piscine :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (29 Juillet 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuuu, là j'peux pas j'ai piscine :rateau:



Chat-lopard!!


----------



## MrStone (29 Juillet 2004)

[Mode Zebig ON]
Arffffffff   
[Mode Zebig OFF]


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut MacGe
> 
> qui vient m'aider à tondre la pelouse et à tailler la haie?  :rateau:


 Je t'ai mis un coup de boule. C'est tout ce que je peux faire.
D'ailleurs, c'était mon dernier, si bien que je même pas rendre la monnaie à MrStone.


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

Je comprends pas, çà fait plus de 24h et j'ai toujours pas le droit de coup-de-bouler ! 
Y a un bug ou un admin qui m'en veut personnellement à moi même ?   

Au secours j'ai besoin de ma dose ! :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## elektroseb (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai mis un coup de boule. C'est tout ce que je peux faire.
> D'ailleurs, c'était mon dernier, si bien que je même pas rendre la monnaie à MrStone.



Merchi!
"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

Dés que cette [censuré] de machine voudra bien, je t'en remet un


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas, çà fait plus de 24h et j'ai toujours pas le droit de coup-de-bouler !
> Y a un bug ou un admin qui m'en veut personnellement à moi même ?
> 
> Au secours j'ai besoin de ma dose ! :rateau: :hosto:


 Je crois que, tout comme moi, tu es l'objet d'une conspiration... C'est moche.


----------



## MrStone (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas, çà fait plus de 24h et j'ai toujours pas le droit de coup-de-bouler !
> Y a un bug ou un admin qui m'en veut personnellement à moi même ?
> 
> Au secours j'ai besoin de ma dose ! :rateau: :hosto:



Et voilà, encore un accro...
:modo: :hosto: :modo: :hosto:
:rateau:

:love:


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

Coudbouler 
nuit à votre santé
 et à celle de 
votre entourage
​


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Salut MacGe
> 
> qui vient m'aider à tondre la pelouse et à tailler la haie? :rateau:


moi je veux bien t'aider, je suis assez bien équipé pour ça:





sinon, je cuisine très bien les gencives de porc


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

Bon, me voilà fin prêt! Quelle gencive va se prendre mon front en pleine poire?


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Bon, me voilà fin prêt! Quelle gencive va se prendre mon front en pleine poire?


 :mouais: heuu, la poire d'une gencive ?? je pige pas ?!


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: heuu, la poire d'une gencive ?? je pige pas ?!


Je t'aurais bien fait une démonstration, mais j'ai plus le droit de te coupdebouler pour le moment...


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Bon, me voilà fin prêt! Quelle gencive va se prendre mon front en pleine poire?


quel amateur ce goulven, le coup de boule, c'est sur le nez, mais si t'insistes, je veux prendre un coup de boule la mode bretonne


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que, tout comme moi, tu es l'objet d'une conspiration... C'est moche.


Une conspiration ?
C'est surement les Gelbes et les Suisses !


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> C'est surement les Gelbes et les Suisses !


Qui d'autres ?


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2004)

Ah non cette fois-ci on n'y est pour rien :love: 
 Sinon je prends les coudboul qui vous restent :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non cette fois-ci on n'y est pour rien :love:
> Sinon je prends les coudboul qui vous restent :love:


ah non, désolé, je viens de donner deux coups de boules d'affilée à mon boss, d'ailleurs, il git par terre, pisse le sang et crie comme un petit porcelet  . Demain peut-être?


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Une conspiration ?
> C'est surement les Gelbes et les Suisses !



si on dit "Gelbes" on devrait dire "Ssuises" non ?


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

Non Les Sessui à la rigueur ! 

Ca y est, suis débloqué ! Ca a fait mal chez certains !  :casse: :rateau: 



PS : désolé pour ceux qui n'ont rien eu ... j'essaie d'être le plus large possible, mais ce rontudju de forum ne veut pas me laisser coup-de-bouler tout le monde ... A la prochaine !


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

Moi je dois avoir encore un ou deux coups de boule à distribuer... Tous ceux de ce forum, je ne peux pas! Alors où sont les autres???


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

Et puis pourquoi mon ami Kisco il a droit à une puissance de feu supérieure à la mienne ?
Sachant :
1) que j'ai plus d'ancienneté.
2) que j'ai plus de messages (sans compter les 3000 disparus dans le grand crash).
3) je suis plus beau, plus fort, et tout mieux que lui ?  

C'est du racisme anti-francais ! Les Suisses et les Belges sont favorisés ! 
Halte à la dictature ! Tout le monde aux barricades !


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dois avoir encore un ou deux coups de boule à distribuer... Tous ceux de ce forum, je ne peux pas! Alors où sont les autres???


Va bouler Bassou, il sera content en rentrant de vacances !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

et poum la distrib du début d'aprèm!


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pourquoi mon ami Kisco il a droit à une puissance de feu supérieure à la mienne ?



j'ai une meilleure réputation que toi mon cher ami 

et l'ancienneté se compte en année, donc en septembre tu gagneras un point


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> ...et l'ancienneté se compte en année, donc en septembre tu gagneras un point


  Pas sûr, j'ai passé la date anniversaire de mon arrivée sur MacG et je n'ai pas récupéré un point de plus !


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

bizarre tout ça :mouais:


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> bizarre tout ça :mouais:


 S'il n'y avait que ça de bizarre ! 

_Merci Goulven et fabienr :love: _


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Et puis pourquoi mon ami Kisco il a droit à une puissance de feu supérieure à la mienne ?
> Sachant :
> 1) que j'ai plus d'ancienneté.
> 2) que j'ai plus de messages (sans compter les 3000 disparus dans le grand crash).
> ...



Je ne suis pas le seul à constater qu'il se passe des trucs louches pour l'attribution de la puissance disco!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

y' en a qui doivent coucher pour avoir des points... :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> y' en a qui doivent coucher pour avoir des points... :hein:  :mouais:


Ce n'est pas encore tout à fait vérifié, l'enquête suit son cours, mais cela se précise. C'est malheureux tout de même! :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

Pas forcément ! Je vous le dis ! C'est un coup des gelbes et des Sessui !


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

Mais je suis pas suisse... j'y habite! Nuance!


----------



## BioSS (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Va bouler Bassou, il sera content en rentrant de vacances !


Non  non tout est normal.. Vous avez à peu près les mm stats (trois mois près, une cinquantaine de message de différence...), ce qui fait la différence c'est votre disco attitioude !! 

Ah mon hurri.. Plus aussi grand qqu'il ne l'était avant :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

pendant ce temps là, yvos, peinard, il attend, seul, sur sa banquette, en train de siroter une bonne bière bien fraiche, franchement, pas de quoi envier ceux qui sont obligés de se lever le cul pour aller trainasser au bar et se récolter un miséraââble gini......... 


qui veut un coup de boulette??


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pendant ce temps là, yvos, peinard, il attend, seul, sur sa banquette, en train de siroter une bonne bière bien fraiche, franchement, pas de quoi envier ceux qui sont obligés de se lever le cul pour aller trainasser au bar et se récolter un miséraââble gini.........
> 
> 
> qui veut un coup de boulette??



 Je note ton nom pour la prochaine soirée VIP, ton outrecuidance méritera la punition de l'iPod


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

C'est en coudboulant qu'on devient coudbouleur.


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je note ton nom pour la prochaine soirée VIP, ton outrecuidance méritera la punition de l'iPod


ba depuis que je me suis fait piquer ma femme et mon klebar par Dark Templar pour obtenir des discononos, et que je me retrouve seul avec avec les belle mère, j'avoue que je suis desespéré et je n'ai plus peur de rien..


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

mais surtout :

C'est en coudboulant qu'on devient coudboulé


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je note ton nom pour la prochaine soirée VIP, ton outrecuidance méritera la punition de l'iPod



AAAAAAaaaaaahh ! Enfin un peu d'animation aux soirées VIP!  

Et hop! 1000 messages! Déjà... Ca se fête non?


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

alors ça fait quoi d'etre à 1000 messages? t'as la main qui tremble pour ton 1000? tu va l'imprimer et l'encadrer au dessus de ton lit?!


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dois avoir encore un ou deux coups de boule à distribuer... Tous ceux de ce forum, je ne peux pas! Alors où sont les autres???


 au hasard sur les autres forums


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> alors ça fait quoi d'etre à 1000 messages? t'as la main qui tremble pour ton 1000? tu va l'imprimer et l'encadrer au dessus de ton lit?!


mossieur gootch est impertinent, mossieur gootch chercherait-il un coudbool? :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba depuis que je me suis fait piquer ma femme et mon klebar par Dark Templar pour obtenir des discononos, et que je me retrouve seul avec avec les belle mère, j'avoue que je suis desespéré et je n'ai plus peur de rien..


 Ha non, je t'ai laissé le chien aussi ('aime pas les chiens :mouais: ). Voilà ce que c'est d'être généreux, juste après on se fait accuser à tort des crimes les plus affreux


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAAaaaaaahh ! Enfin un peu d'animation aux soirées VIP!
> 
> Et hop! 1000 messages! Déjà... Ca se fête non?



Oh que oui, bière dans 22 minutes  :love:


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> alors ça fait quoi d'etre à 1000 messages? t'as la main qui tremble pour ton 1000? tu va l'imprimer et l'encadrer au dessus de ton lit?!


Oh c'est éphémère tu sais... Tient! Je suis déjà à 1001!


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh que oui, bière dans 22 minutes :love:


on est pas obligés de boire du gini alors...bon ok, je vais songer à quitter ma banquette


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

Ben quand il fait bien chaud, c'est bon un gini bien frais !


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on est pas obligés de boire du gini alors...bon ok, je vais songer à quitter ma banquette


 Quoi, t'es encore sur ta banquette !


----------



## Hurrican (29 Juillet 2004)

Purée, j'ai Dark Templar qui m'a mis un pain dans la gueule, je suis tout secoué ! :casse:
Va falloir que je me venge !  :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, t'es encore sur ta banquette !


ba quoi, elle pas trop degueu ma banquette, quand même..si tu veux je te la refile, dès que je peux


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

Je vous ai bien eu


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai bien eu


on a grave morflé tu veux dire, et sans prévenir en plus


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai bien eu


 Bah, j'ai rien senti ! 
Ah ? C'est normal ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai bien eu



AH? Rien vu, rien senti :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai bien eu


 Ouais par derrière, j'ai rien vu venir et... zip (a non, ici c'est paf, zip c'est krystof, désolé, c'est l'habitude).
Dommage que je n'ai pas eu droit à une invitation avec


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais par derrière, j'ai rien vu venir


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba quoi, elle pas trop degueu ma banquette, quand même..si tu veux je te la refile, dès que je peux


 Ben, grâce à un certain DT, je suis à présent sur la banquette !
Faut dire que macinside m'a bien explosé la tronche juste avant !

Alors, t'attend quoi, là ?  :love:


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

qui aurait l'amabilité de me faire sortir de cette facheuse cage du gogo ?

coup'd'boulez moi...
je dirai même plus : coup'd'boulifiez moi...

bah merci !
bah touba quoi !!!   

je saurai vous coup'd'boulez pareillement...  

hi hi hi... et surtout hé hé...


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Ben, grâce à un certain DT, je suis à présent sur la banquette !
> Faut dire que macinside m'a bien explosé la tronche juste avant !
> 
> Alors, t'attend quoi, là ?  :love:


je suis ké blo de chez ké blo......je prie pour qu'un ennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooorme coup de boule m'écrase la tronche........à vot'bon coeur messieurs dames


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je suis ké blo de chez ké blo......je prie pour qu'un ennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooorme coup de boule m'écrase la tronche........à vot'bon coeur messieurs dames


fait !


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

J'ai toujours pas le droit d'envoyer !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pas le droit d'envoyer !


je suis d'accord avec Goulven, il y a une consipration dans l'air!


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> fait !


ba faudrait manger des épinards et finir ta soupe  , parce que sois tu m'a loupé, sois j'ai rien reçu.....mauviette, tu meriterais bien un nouveau coupdebool


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pas le droit d'envoyer !


à défaut de donner, tu reçois... avec les compliments de touba !


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> à défaut de donner, tu reçois... avec les compliments de touba !


 En effet ! Merci ! :love:
A charge de revanche... dès que je peux !


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba faudrait manger des épinards et finir ta soupe  , parce que sois tu m'a loupé, sois j'ai rien reçu.....mauviette, tu meriterais bien un nouveau coupdebool


bah j'te juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure !!! j't'ai coup'd'boulé ! ah mais oui monsieur ! juuuuuuuré !!! :casse:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bah j'te juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure !!! j't'ai coup'd'boulé ! ah mais oui monsieur ! juuuuuuuré !!! :casse:


je confirme que je suis l'objet d'une cabale car je ne reçois plus rien sinon, j'aurais 4000 points vous pensez bien....j'ai peut-être un peu trop charié sur le gini......


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> qui aurait l'amabilité de me faire sortir de cette facheuse cage du gogo ?
> 
> coup'd'boulez moi...
> je dirai même plus : coup'd'boulifiez moi...
> ...


Tiens, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu. Mais si tu peux m'aider à en sortir aussi de cette cage, ce serait cool (d'ailleurs, si qui que ce soit veut bien m'aider...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Aussi :love:



Ouf  :love: :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2004)

Ayé, j'ai pu mes points de suture, vous pouvez recommencer ! (pas trop fort, quand-même, car je m'y suis repris à 3 fois pour écrire "recommencer" sur la première ligne, voyez...) 

MAJ : ah ben zut, ça fait qu'une ligne après, au final... Oubliez-moi, ça vaut mieux...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, j'ai pu mes points de suture, vous pouvez recommencer ! (pas trop fort, quand-même, car je m'y suis repris à 3 fois pour écrire "recommencer" sur la première ligne, voyez...)



Mé nan


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

'tain, y'a eu un pic d'activité en milieu d'aprem, et là plus personne ! 
A défaut, je prend !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2004)

Arrrrh, cui-ci, il est partout ! 

Sors de la dessous ! Tout de suite ! 

Pfiuuu, je parlais de supertapis, mais bon, allez, dodo !


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu. Mais si tu peux m'aider à en sortir aussi de cette cage, ce serait cool (d'ailleurs, si qui que ce soit veut bien m'aider...)


toujours le même refrain  :

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à fabienr.*
​


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrh, cui-ci, il est partout !
> 
> Sors de la dessous ! Tout de suite !
> 
> Pfiuuu, je parlais de supertapis, mais bon, allez, dodo !



Hé l'autre qui donne ma planque, comment je vais faire maintenant


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

nan sérieux, ya des coups de boules qui se perdent...en chemin parce qu'yvos comment à se faire chier grave sur cette **** de banquette.   

qui veut un coup de boule?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Euh... moi tiens


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh... moi tiens


 Allez, t'en as pas besoin, toi !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

je suis las depuis des lustres à donner des coups de bulles à tout vent à beaucoup d'entre vous ! hélas, certains d'entre vous que je ne citerais pas non pas le renvoi facile de la baballe !      

je remercie au passage tous ceux qui m'ont déjà coup'd'boulé ! 
  

à mon tour dès que j'pourrais à nouveau vous  :casse:  bah vous le saurez bien assez tôt, si j'suis encore dans les parages...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> je suis las depuis des lustres à donner des coups de bulles à tout vent à beaucoup d'entre vous ! hélas, certains d'entre vous que je ne citerais pas non pas le revoi facile de la baballe !



Merde chuis repérer. Bon ok je resors mon carnet de note


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


Sache pour ta gouverne que les templiers noirs ont une ouïe extrêmement développée et que donc il est très difficile de les surprendre, même par derrière.
Non mais


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> je suis las depuis des lustres à donner des coups de bulles à tout vent à beaucoup d'entre vous ! hélas, certains d'entre vous que je ne citerais pas non pas le revoi facile de la baballe !


ah bah oupsy faut pas donner des coups de bulles : mais des coup de boules ! sinon c'es normal qu'on  te renvoie pas la baballe...  

dès que je peux je te coup'd'boulerait... pas fort mais bien !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Sache pour ta gouverne que les templiers noirs ont une ouïe extrêmement développée et que donc il est très difficile de les surprendre, même par derrière.
> Non mais



Tu veux dire que t'es capable d'entendre la différence de bruit entre un mono ou un bi 1.8?


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que t'es capable d'entendre la différence de bruit entre un mono ou un bi 1.8?


 Pour cette remarque totalement déplacée dans un endroit comme celui-ci, je ne sais trop pas quel chatiment serait adapté !


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2004)

Distribution finie... ça part vite 

Mais je prends des précommandes pour demain.   Et j'en ai pas bcp à donner, donc mes coud'boul sont comme les iPod Mini: rares...


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Distribution finie... ça part vite
> 
> Mais je prends des précommandes pour demain.   Et j'en ai pas bcp à donner, donc mes coud'boul sont comme les iPod Mini: rares...



ton mini coup de boule, tu le veux rose, bleu, vert, or ou silver?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ton mini coup de boule, tu le veux rose, bleu, vert, or ou silver?



argh, le mossieur dans la machine me dit : "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard." 

Et si je cartonnne quelqu'un négativement, je recupère la possibilité de donner des coups de boule???


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2004)

rose :love: merci 

_edit_ tant pis ce sera pour demain


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> rose :love: merci
> 
> _edit_ tant pis ce sera pour demain



ok, mais vu la rupture de stock de coup de boules, c'est une précommande je suppose ...disoli


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que t'es capable d'entendre la différence de bruit entre un mono ou un bi 1.8?


 Je trouve que tu as un peu trop bonne mémoire mondial moquette 
JE sens que je vais te frapper demain si tu continues


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouf  :love: :rose:



                 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> je suis las depuis des lustres à donner des coups de bulles à tout vent à beaucoup d'entre vous ! hélas, certains d'entre vous que je ne citerais pas non pas le renvoi facile de la baballe !
> 
> je remercie au passage tous ceux qui m'ont déjà coup'd'boulé !
> 
> ...



dès que possible mon chaton :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

comment ça qu'un coud'boul ce soir :hein:
va bientôt falloir que je floode


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

en plein mois d'juillet :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

30 posts = 1 coud'boule  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Groland Powwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

t'as pas d'ami ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Tu parles tout seul ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

hein ? ? ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

allôôôô ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2004)

Distribution terminée... :love: :love:  :love:


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

oui ? C'est pour quoi ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

il se passe un truc ici ?


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

Nan, rien et c'est bien là le problème !  :rateau:


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> allôôôô ?




oui


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Distribution terminée... :love: :love:  :love:



anch'io
 :rateau:


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Distribution terminée... :love: :love:  :love:


pas mieux !


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Nan, rien et c'est bien là le problème !  :rateau:


 moi j'te l'dis hein, les boites en province, le Jeudi soir, c'est toujours naze


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

Surtout celles où ils passent de la musique disco ! Pfffff !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

:sleep:
vais rejoindre MORPHÉE :LOVE:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> oui



OUI :rose:


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> vais rejoindre MORPHÉE :LOVE:


 Moi aussi !
Bonne nuit, quoi !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

oh bordel je reviens d'une pure terrasse bien chargée en bières, je suis mur pour un coup de boule


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.



bouhouhouhou !


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh bordel je reviens d'une pure terrasse bien chargée en bières, je suis mur pour un coup de boule


Dis-moi : t'as trouvé la place pour ta banquette sur cette terasse ?     :bebe:


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.

le laissez pas dans cet etat !


(il a bu)


----------



## _m_apman (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau


Pareil : Je peux pas envoyer !
On verra demain, quand il aura mal au crane !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi : t'as trouvé la place pour ta banquette sur cette terasse ?     :bebe:



toi tu vas te prendre un tel coup de boule que tu ne passeras jamais par le stade terrassse    

meme le patron de la terrasse veut pas que je quitte la banquette, du coup il nous a payé une tournée     une soirée qui s'annonce chaude et demain, ça va etre dur dur.......


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

boivez :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> boivez :love:




phrase du soir: quand on voit ce que consomment les bagnoles, c'est pas un exemple pour leurs propriétaires


----------



## Cillian (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oh bordel je reviens d'une pure terrasse bien chargée en bières, je suis mur pour un coup de boule



Heu! c'est pas pour te mettre la pression, mais le coupd'boule,j'te le sers blanche, blonde, ambrée ou brune. ?

Avec ou sans faux col ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Heu! c'est pas pour te mettre la pression, mais le coupd'boule,j'te le sers blanche, blonde, ambrée ou brune. ?
> 
> Avec ou sans faux col ?



je suis un gros blaireau et je préfère les blondes.....pas de faux col, oeuf course


----------



## kisco (29 Juillet 2004)

:sleep: 
bonuit!


----------



## Cillian (29 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je suis un gros blaireau et je préfère les blondes.....pas de faux col, oeuf course



Monsieur est servi


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

ça débite ici :love:


----------



## Goulven (30 Juillet 2004)

Y avait personne sur le forum depuis 1h20?


----------



## kisco (30 Juillet 2004)

Bon le programme aujourd'hui, boulot, manger, puis dodo à la plage 

bonne journée! :love:


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Y avait personne sur le forum depuis 1h20?


 Je crois que c'est l'effet "vacances" !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

Bon, les gars zé les filles, je fais appel à votre solidarité. :mouais:
La présentation de ma page tableau de bord s'est fait lâchement attaquer par un coup de boule alors il faudrait me le virer s'il vous plaît (c'est l'avant dernier donc plus que 8 )


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les gars zé les filles, je fais appel à votre solidarité. :mouais:
> La présentation de ma page tableau de bord s'est fait lâchement attaquer par un coup de boule alors il faudrait me le virer s'il vous plaît (c'est l'avant dernier donc plus que 8 )


 Bah, je note la demande ! 
Car ce matin, j'ai pu rendre un coup de boule que je devais de longue date et maintenant, j'ai à nouveau


> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


La merde, tiens !


----------



## Goulven (30 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les gars zé les filles, je fais appel à votre solidarité. :mouais:
> La présentation de ma page tableau de bord s'est fait lâchement attaquer par un coup de boule alors il faudrait me le virer s'il vous plaît (c'est l'avant dernier donc plus que 8 )


Je m'occupe de toi, dès que ces fichues 24 heures me laissent en paix!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> boivez :love:



p'taing faudrait que j'arrête de suivre les conseils de Global moi  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Bon le programme aujourd'hui, boulot, manger, puis dodo à la plage
> 
> bonne journée! :love:



Oh non, la plage m'est réservée ce soir :love:


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

attention il revient et il est chargé a bloc de points DISCOOO ! CHAUD-CHO-CHOO, GO-GO-GOO !!!!!!!!       et il va en distribuer comme s'il en pleuvait   

les gars ce soir (enfin à 16H   )  j'ai fini mon CDD à la BNP je pars en vacances!!!!!!!!! j'ai préparé mon tuba et mon sceau pas de soucis et vous n'aurez pas de nouvelles parceque je pars loin de tout

alors je tiens a préciser pour que se soit clair que mon compte de coups de boules reste ouvert, je dis ça pour les timides !

Aujourd'hui jvouis préviens tout de suite je vais etre chiant, tres chiant je vais beaucoup trop poster pour combler le vide de la semaine prochaine  ,       (t'inquietes webO je me canaliserai, promis!)  

Programme des vacances : RIENNN ! ça fait trop longtemps que j'en reve , farniente farniente carrramba ! :love: 




ça c'était moi l'année derniere, vous avez vu chui un vrai professionel, je sais faire hein?! j'en suis pas a ma premiere!! et beinh cette année je vais faire exactement pareil


----------



## elektroseb (30 Juillet 2004)

Ca ce sont de vraies vacances!!   

Profites-en bien   

PS: lave-toi les pieds quand même


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

et voilà, je viens de redistribuer un nouveau coup de boule, et me revoilà bloqué, je peux plus en donner......snif........


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

>


rien que pour la photo, tu mériterais un coup de boule, mais j'ai un sérieux mâaaal de crââaane ce matin....


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rien que pour la photo, tu mériterais un coup de boule, mais j'ai un sérieux mâaaal de crââaane ce matin....



Seulement avec quelques bières?


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juillet 2004)

Je verrais si je peux t'aider tout à l'heure Dark ... pour l'instant je suis verrouillé pour cause de "tropdecoupdeboulite aigue", mais hier encore tu étais dans ma blacklist ... Aujourd'hui t'en es peut être sorti ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2004)

coudboule du matin met en forme le pélerin


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Seulement avec quelques bières?



vous inquietez pas ça aussi je l'ai prévu pour le soir, et recouvrement de ses facultés mentales doucement toute la journée sur la plage (ne pas oublier le BOB !!)


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Seulement avec quelques bières?


ouah l'autre, tu connais pas encore yvos le molosse....


(yavait du gini aussi!)


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouah l'autre, tu connais pas encore yvos le molosse....
> 
> 
> (yavait du gini aussi!)


 Cherche pas plus loin : c'est le mélange !


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

popopop! le gini il est pas encore assez grd pour en boire il est comme moi POUR L'INSTANT il attend sur la BANQUETTE !!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

pas de coudboul, les boules


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas de coudboul, les boules


tu m'étonnes john


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas de coudboul, les boules


 A donné !
Mais je peux plus,  ! Je crois que c'est mort pour le journée.


----------



## elektroseb (30 Juillet 2004)

Grrrrrrr!!   
je suis de super mauvais poil!!


Merci Apple


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

moi y'a plus un seul d'entre vous que je peux gratifier....


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2004)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrrrr!!
> je suis de super mauvais poil!!
> 
> 
> Merci Apple



Ben rases-toi pour une fois


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben rases-toi pour une fois



et je peux te dire qu'il s'y connait t'as vu cette moustache parfaite?  :love:  enfin moi j'ai entendu qu'il la gominait pour qu'elle soit si parfaite, c vrai que ça parait impossible qu'elle soit "au poil" comme ça, bon maintenant c'est ce que j'ai entendu dire!! .....j'aurais ptet du poster sur "Rumeurs..." ?!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

Moi je trouve que ça ressemble plutôt à une souris qui a dérapé sous 'toshop qu'à une moustache


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que ça ressemble plutôt à une souris qui a dérapé sous 'toshop qu'à une moustache


 Je me suis dit la même chose!


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

...oh les mauvaises langues!
bor remarque comme ça je vais avoir tout loisirs pour assister a un combat sanglant de coup de boules rouge !!!! hihihi


----------



## huexley (30 Juillet 2004)

Fallait que je vienne écouler mon stock   

vous pouvez poursuivre


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Fallait que je vienne écouler mon stock
> 
> vous pouvez poursuivre


quoi j'arrive après la bataille???


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

BONNE VACANCES JE m'EN VAIS !!!!!!!!!!!!     youhou !!!
amusez vous bien a bientot


----------



## doojay (30 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> BONNE VACANCES JE m'EN VAIS !!!!!!!!!!!!     youhou !!!
> amusez vous bien a bientot


  Bonne vacances!!! et merci pour tout à l'heure.
Bonne vacances encore


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

Euh, si bataille il y a eu, je ne l'ai point vue !


----------



## doojay (30 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Euh, si bataille il y a eu, je ne l'ai point vue !


Une bataile?! Où ça?? Quelqu'un a vu une bataille? Mais elle est où??!!!! :love:


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Une bataile?! Où ça?? Quelqu'un a vu une bataille? Mais elle est où??!!!! :love:


Je répondais au post de Yvos, et j'ai oublié de citer... 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> quoi j'arrive après la bataille???


----------



## doojay (30 Juillet 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Je répondais au post de Yvos, et j'ai oublié de citer...


autant pour moi  ou bien dis t'on :"au temps pour moi" enfin bon


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

hi girls
hi guys 
:style:


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juillet 2004)

A force de filer à Grug et Grug 2 j'ai l'impression que j'arrête pas de te coup de bouler


----------



## Grug2 (30 Juillet 2004)

coudboulez moi, j'ai plus de mesages que de pts


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juillet 2004)

Bon ben Dark, comme quasiment tous les autres t'es dans ma blacklist ... impossible de te bouler. Faudra attendre.

Alors qui n'a pas eu sa raclée aujourd'hui ?


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben Dark, comme quasiment tous les autres t'es dans ma blacklist ... impossible de te bouler. Faudra attendre.
> 
> Alors qui n'a pas eu sa raclée aujourd'hui ?


ba moi, en plus, je suis en train de fossiliser sur mon putain de banc.....snif


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> coudboulez moi, j'ai plus de mesages que de pts


tu vas arrêter de te plaindre, dis.....pour la prendre, prends toi un coudboul


----------



## hangloose (30 Juillet 2004)

J'ai eu l'honneur de me voir prposer un coup de boule récemment suite à une de mes intervention (voir astuce sonore..).
J'eusse aimé savoir de quoi il retourne exactement et si je dois demander réparation de l'offense !
Mercu du tuyau


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

Hangloose a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'honneur de me voir prposer un coup de boule récemment suite à une de mes intervention (voir astuce sonore..).
> J'eusse aimé savoir de quoi il retourne exactement et si je dois demander réparation de l'offense !
> Mercu du tuyau


quoi, on donne aussi des coudboul pour les messages utiles, mais arrêtez les gars, c'est du gachis!!!!!!!!!!!

pour la peine, prends toi ce coup de boule!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2004)

Hangloose a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'honneur de me voir prposer un coup de boule récemment suite à une de mes intervention (voir astuce sonore..).
> J'eusse aimé savoir de quoi il retourne exactement et si je dois demander réparation de l'offense !
> Mercu du tuyau



en tout ca tu viens d'en prendre un!!! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> A force de filer à Grug et Grug 2 j'ai l'impression que j'arrête pas de te coup de bouler


 oh, c'est bien une envie qui doit te venir 2 fois par semaine non ? :love:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juillet 2004)

Suffit de demander !  :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## yvos (30 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de demander !  :rateau: :casse:


re-demander, ça suffit aussi?


----------



## hangloose (30 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour votre solidarité !
ça fait plaisir, mais je suis pas du genre maso alors fézé gaffe de pas reveiller le petit dragon !!!  

PS ; je sais toujours pas le pourquoi de cette coutume virile mais barbare... :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juillet 2004)

T'as été servi ... les doublettes sont interdit ici !


----------



## Hurrican (30 Juillet 2004)

Hangloose a dit:
			
		

> PS ; je sais toujours pas le pourquoi de cette coutume virile mais barbare... :rateau:



On met des coups de boule verte aux gens gentils, des coup de boule rouges aux gens méchants.
Après il y a un classement. Et ici c'est la course pour être gentil !
Faudrait peut être faire la course pour être méchant, on serait sûr de gagner ! 
je vais peut être ouvrir un 2ème pseudo destiné à prendre des coups de boule rouges !


----------



## _m_apman (30 Juillet 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quoi, on donne aussi des coudboul pour les messages utiles, mais arrêtez les gars, c'est du gachis!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pour la peine, prends toi ce coup de boule!


 J'ai gagné mes premiers coups de boule dans les forums techniques. 
L'appât du gain facile m'a conduit ici !


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

j ai refait le plein apres 24h de blocage 
qui veux ces coup d boule pas cher ?
1 donne 1 recu


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

Hangloose a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre solidarité !
> ça fait plaisir, mais je suis pas du genre maso alors fézé gaffe de pas reveiller le petit dragon !!!
> 
> PS ; je sais toujours pas le pourquoi de cette coutume virile mais barbare... :rateau:


  Quelques infos ici...


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

2 jours dans l'obscur de mon écran éteint.... j'ai du coup de boule à donner    Qui n'en veux ?


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juillet 2004)

197


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> 197



tu en donne pas assez, c'est pour ça


----------



## duracel (30 Juillet 2004)

j'en suis à 83 pts,
et mes coups font 1 pts de dégats,

sinon je suis heureux.


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu en donne pas assez, c'est pour ça



je faisais allusion au nombre de pages  

_Vous êtes le maillon faible ... _


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


  Bizarre ! :hein:
  J'ai pas l'impression d'en avoir distribué tant que ça ! :mouais:


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Juillet 2004)

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Moi pareil      

Tans pis on verra demain


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*​bah voilà... :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

N'empêche ! :mouais:
  Y en a qui ne perdent rien pour attendre !


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> et mes coups font 1 pts de dégats,



ambiance "donjon et dragon", ou "l'ultime epreuve"...

je t'attaque à la "dé 10 + 2"

ça te vaudra 6 points


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ! :hein:
> J'ai pas l'impression d'en avoir distribué tant que ça ! :mouais:



trop de coups de boules nuisent à votre capital coups de boules !


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

allez tournee de coup d boules


----------



## huexley (30 Juillet 2004)

M'en restait un peu  à demain les autres


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2004)

oula !!!!!!  je me suis pris plus de 40 points disco aujourd'hui


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> M'en restait un peu  à demain les autres



bah oui, merci :love:

je me rattraperai plus tard


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> allez tournee de coup d boules



Merci Beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oula !!!!!!  je me suis pris plus de 40 points disco aujourd'hui



 :casse:  :casse:  :casse: m'a pas loupé le mackie


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2004)

9 d'un coup pour toi


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2004)

prendez ça :love:


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ficelle.


  Va falloir attendre un peu quand même !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2004)

Que 6 coud'boules :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

c'est pas une vie


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Biswar tout le monde :love: comment allez vous? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2004)

ava


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Bon, la distribution  a commencé, qui n'en veut ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Biswar tout le monde :love: comment allez vous? :love:



'soir vous


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la distribution  a commencé, qui n'en veut ?  :love:



Tu m'enfiles  ?  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'enfiles  ?  :rose:



à être trop pressé...    

_je connais..._


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

:casse::casse::casse::casse::casse::casse:
  Fa n'arrête pas de pleufoir en fe moment !
  Fi fa continue, ve vais dépaffer les fifents points vite fait !
  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la distribution  a commencé, qui n'en veut ?  :love:



 :casse: elle frappe fort la minette


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'enfiles  ?  :rose:


 Déjà donné  moi je veux bien aussi en reçevoir :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'enfiles  ?  :rose:



T'aime çà, hein ?!  :love:


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

'soir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> je faisais allusion au nombre de pages



à ce propos, j'ai constaté quelques ralentissements indépêndants de notre volonté (qui a dit "ca y est les serveurs rament ! " ?  )sur ce sujet. Donc je ferme le sujet à la page 200. Libre à vous (ou à mon instigateur adoré :love: ) d'en ouvrir un deuxième (je te fais confiance pour le titre, hein   )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oula !!!!!!  je me suis pris plus de 40 points disco aujourd'hui



et la journée n'est pas finie :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'aime çà, hein ?!  :love:


 Moi ossi tu sais :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> 'soir



ca sent le gognol ou c'est moi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi ossi tu sais :love:



oui mais les trucs à 3 ca ne me tente pas   
Si c'est pour faire une fondue helvético-gelbe, je préfère aller tremper ma frite ailleurs  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Euh...   

Narf! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juillet 2004)

Donnez, donnez, je suis prêt à recevoir... et à donner aussi.   :love:


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

j ai epuise mes reserves 
desole de ne pas etre genereux 
dans 24h j me rattrape


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

oulà, plus que 18 messages avant fermeture


----------



## huexley (31 Juillet 2004)

ca passe vite quand meme :'(


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

va falloir creer un 2...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Juillet 2004)

On vous attends sur là ici par ici donc voilà bon ben c'est par là...


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

ben non.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Bon. ben moi je fais que passer, juste pour remercier très chaleureusement les 9 coupdbouleurs qui ont officié aujourd'hui sur mon humble personne. J'ai une toute nouvelle calotte crânienne du plus bel effet (modèle avec cheveux et épis intégrés : on dirait du vrai). Donc, outre le fait que je ne me gênerai pas pour rendre à ma mesure les coups donnés, je rajouterais que d'abord : MEME PAS MAL !!! et qu'ensuite, MEME PAS PEUR !!!!   Voilà, je tenais à ce que les choses soient claires. Ça, c'est fait.
Ensuite je voulais remercier tout particulièrement macounette, ginette et oupsy qui à elles 3 ont fait monter ma moyenne de boules féminines à 30% aujourd'hui. De une, c'est pas banal, et de deux, je suis particulièrement flatté d'avoir recueilli de si charmantes attentions de la part de ces damoiselles. Bien entendu je remercie les autres dames qui m'ont boulé les jours précédents (certaines y reviennent régulièrement même... Les gourmandes !!!  :love: ) mais 3 dans la même journée, fallait que je dispense ma joie au plus grand nombre 

Mesdames... C'est simple... Je vous aime


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2004)

veinard !


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Juillet 2004)

Juste pour dire que chez moi c'est seulement à la page 100, j'ai le droit de continuer à poster ? :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

bah alors ? on faiblit ?   :rateau:


----------



## kisco (31 Juillet 2004)

on ferme ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> on ferme ?



pour mieux réouvrir  c'est comme le train


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pour mieux réouvrir  c'est comme le train




tes pas partie toi ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes pas partie toi ?



Bah non j'en r'viens


----------



## kamkil (31 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> veinard !


 Rhooo, un jaloux!!


----------



## kamkil (31 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> on ferme ?


 Pourquoi diable fermerait-on à 4000 posts??? C'est une nouvelle règle?


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi diable fermerait-on à 4000 posts??? C'est une nouvelle règle?



tu n'a pas suivie


----------



## Anonyme. (31 Juillet 2004)

rideau


----------



## kisco (31 Juillet 2004)

snif plus personne n'ose poster pour ne pas fermer ce thread 

allez, c'était excellent, le suivant va être encore mieux !  

Coups de boules à volonté pour terminer en beauté !!!! :love:


----------



## casimir (31 Juillet 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> snif plus personne n'ose poster pour ne pas fermer ce thread



mais si


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Juillet 2004)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> mais si



on ne pouvait pas terminer ce htread par un post de Casimir 

Allez Global, envoie la prochaine purée


----------

